# Game Golf User Group



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 29, 2014)

Thought I'd start a thread for fellow Game Golf users, maybe if we get enough we can set up some challenges.
Please feel free to add me, username same as on here:
pauldj42


----------



## MikeH (Nov 29, 2014)

Me and fellow GM staffer POH will be up for this


----------



## chrisd (Nov 29, 2014)

MikeH said:



			Me and fellow GM staffer POH will be up for this
		
Click to expand...

Me too


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 29, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Me too
		
Click to expand...

chrisd, what's your username


----------



## chrisd (Nov 29, 2014)

Chris Dorsett


----------



## Andy808 (Nov 29, 2014)

Never heard of it so what is it and where do you register?


----------



## SVB (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm up for this also. GG - simon barnard


----------



## SVB (Nov 29, 2014)

pauldj42 said:



			Thought I'd start a thread for fellow Game Golf users, maybe if we get enough we can set up some challenges.
Please feel free to add me, username same as on here:
pauldj42
		
Click to expand...

Paul, what is your name on GG as username as here does not find you (I think it needs your 'proper' names unless there is a search option I've not found)

Simon


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 29, 2014)

SVB said:



			Paul, what is your name on GG as username as here does not find you (I think it needs your 'proper' names unless there is a search option I've not found)

Simon
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Simon


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 29, 2014)

Andy808 said:



			Never heard of it so what is it and where do you register?
		
Click to expand...

Andy, search Game Golf and that will explain.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 30, 2014)

Bumping it back for anyone who missed it


----------



## chrisd (Nov 30, 2014)

I've just had confirmation that our esteemed leader, Mr Mike Harris is following me, I only wish I could follow him after having a look at the courses he's played lately!!!   jealous - you bet!


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Nov 30, 2014)

You guys are making this much harder for me to resist by the day......


----------



## MikeH (Nov 30, 2014)

chrisd said:



			I've just had confirmation that our esteemed leader, Mr Mike Harris is following me, I only wish I could follow him after having a look at the courses he's played lately!!!   jealous - you bet!
		
Click to expand...

Why can't you follow me Chris?


----------



## chrisd (Nov 30, 2014)

MikeH said:



			Why can't you follow me Chris?
		
Click to expand...

I meant round the courses Mike!


----------



## DaveL (Dec 1, 2014)

Not got one yet, but I'm hoping that I will get one soon :lol:

GG- Dave Lisle


----------



## MikeH (Dec 1, 2014)

chrisd said:



			I meant round the courses Mike!
		
Click to expand...

doh, sorry not quick enough on the uptake! thought you having to watch me chop it round North Hants would have been enough!


----------



## MendieGK (Dec 1, 2014)

Add me - Search either Sam Mendoza or my username is Mendie34


----------



## MendieGK (Dec 1, 2014)

havent played a round with it yet but will using it this weekend for first time.

FORE RIGHT


----------



## chrisd (Dec 1, 2014)

MikeH said:



			doh, sorry not quick enough on the uptake! thought you having to watch me chop it round North Hants would have been enough!
		
Click to expand...

We'll at least it stopped us pushing hard on the group in front !! :rofl:


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 1, 2014)

Feel free to give me a follow. I've made my account, but not actually got round to using the system yet. Will be doing so over the xmas period though. Will follow back anyone that drops me a follow 

http://www.gamegolf.com/player/dan2501


----------



## DaveyG (Dec 21, 2014)

Dan2501 said:



			Feel free to give me a follow. I've made my account, but not actually got round to using the system yet. Will be doing so over the xmas period though. Will follow back anyone that drops me a follow 

http://www.gamegolf.com/player/dan2501

Click to expand...

Im in the same boat as I am going abroad for Christmas... we have had presents this morning so feel free to add and I will be back for a round after Christmas 

Add me: DaveyG100


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 21, 2014)

DaveyG said:



			Im in the same boat as I am going abroad for Christmas... we have had presents this morning so feel free to add and I will be back for a round after Christmas 

Add me: DaveyG100
		
Click to expand...

Davey, need your name or follow me so we can follow back, my name is Paul Murray, enjoy your trip abroad


----------



## SVB (Dec 21, 2014)

Paul,

Thanks for the challenge invite - accepted!

I notice there are 50+ so far signed up incl one chap from Aus! - Is this a GG challenge you've picked up on, something GM generally or a forum event that has a wide base (although I got the feeling there was only a handful of us with GG here at the moment ).

S


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 21, 2014)

SVB said:



			Paul,

Thanks for the challenge invite - accepted!

I notice there are 50+ so far signed up incl one chap from Aus! - Is this a GG challenge you've picked up on, something GM generally or a forum event that has a wide base (although I got the feeling there was only a handful of us with GG here at the moment ).

S
		
Click to expand...

My Challenge is called "Christmas Pars" and you have accepted, I think you looked at a different challenge with 50+, you can join any challenge or be invited, I've only invited the 12 on here I am aware off, 
Regards


----------



## RayR51 (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm new here but like the idea of following so have added those of you who have given full names. I look forward to participating in the challenges. My name, if you want to add me is Ray Rowley. All the best.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 21, 2014)

pauldj42 said:



			My Challenge is called "Christmas Pars" and you have accepted, I think you looked at a different challenge with 50+, you can join any challenge or be invited, I've only invited the 12 on here I am aware off, 
Regards
		
Click to expand...

Paul,can you challenge me again as I've lost the original one and I'm playing tomorrow


----------



## chrisd (Dec 21, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Paul,can you challenge me again as I've lost the original one and I'm playing tomorrow
		
Click to expand...

Found and done it Paul!


----------



## DaveyG (Dec 21, 2014)

pauldj42 said:



			Davey, need your name or follow me so we can follow back, my name is Paul Murray, enjoy your trip abroad
		
Click to expand...


Sorry pal.

Dave Greenhill

Looking forward to getting out now ;-)


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 21, 2014)

DaveyG said:



			Sorry pal.

Dave Greenhill

Looking forward to getting out now ;-)
		
Click to expand...

Followed Mate


----------



## ventura (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm going to get this in the new year, not much point yet on our winter course.

Does anyone know if you can search by course to see others that play near you or view rounds by others on your course? I can only see a search by name option.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 21, 2014)

I believe you can see the rounds of anyone you look at, when people you follow play, you're notified when they post.
Not seen the ability to see a particular course and who's played it.


----------



## DaveyG (Dec 22, 2014)

Cheers Paul,

Just to check I have hooked all of the tags up to my clubs and mirrored the setup online... Is there anything else I have to do other than turn up and start tagging when I get on the 1st?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 22, 2014)

DaveyG said:



			Cheers Paul,

Just to check I have hooked all of the tags up to my clubs and mirrored the setup online... Is there anything else I have to do other than turn up and start tagging when I get on the 1st?
		
Click to expand...

Switch it on about 5 mins before you tee off to ensure you have GPS , try and make it part off pre shot routine, soon becomes 2nd nature!
Enjoy


----------



## Airlie_Andy (Dec 25, 2014)

After a visit from the jolly fat man with a white beard today I've added all of those on this thread. Feel free to add me also Andrew Robbins.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Dec 25, 2014)

I'll be joining once I get it all set up, after a surprise appearance this morning.


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 26, 2014)

First round went on today. Wasn't my best, wedge play was awful. Thinned so many. Not sure about the fairway accuracy either, felt like I hit a lot more fairways than 14%. GIR was a hilariously bad 6%, but putted well, with 2.1 per hole which I'm pretty happy with. Hopefully play better on Sunday


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 26, 2014)

Dan2501 said:



			First round went on today. Wasn't my best, wedge play was awful. Thinned so many. Not sure about the fairway accuracy either, felt like I hit a lot more fairways than 14%. GIR was a hilariously bad 6%, but putted well, with 2.1 per hole which I'm pretty happy with. Hopefully play better on Sunday 

Click to expand...

Dan, don't forget any GPS is only accurate to +/- 15 feet, so that's were the editing post round comes in, check hole by hole and drag your shot onto the fairway if you believe you were on it.
PS don't forget to move it off the fairway if you actually miss as well &#128515;


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 26, 2014)

My memory for things like that is very bad, so unless it stands out that I hit the fairway I'll just leave it. Enjoyed using it though, didn't have any issue remembering to buzz, and by the end of the round it became part of my routine. The software was really easy to use too, and really easy to correct holes that were wrong.


----------



## ventura (Dec 27, 2014)

Anyone know of any good deals to buy this?

It's Â£160 on American Golf and I've got a Â£10 off card from the magazine a bit back that runs out in December.

Is Â£150 the best I'll get it for or has anyone seen something drastically cheaper?


----------



## ventura (Dec 27, 2014)

Another question also. Our course has a couple of holes closed at the moment and winter holes open, also a couple of winter greens/tees, which won't be mapped.

Can I just tag on the normal holes and review the round to see my stats/get used to tagging etc. without signing off the round so it's shows on my website stats?


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 27, 2014)

Try eBay. Seen a few going for around Â£120 on there. 

Yeah you can, but you don't need a full round of 18 to add it to your stats, you can tag as many holes as you play and get all your stats for it.


----------



## ventura (Dec 27, 2014)

Dan2501 said:



			Try eBay. Seen a few going for around Â£120 on there. 

Yeah you can, but you don't need a full round of 18 to add it to your stats, you can tag as many holes as you play and get all your stats for it.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, should be here in the next few days, hopefully the snow will have gone and I can get out and play.


----------



## 3565 (Dec 28, 2014)

I've been humming n arghing about getting Game Golf. While I saw it at the golf show in March and was tempted then, I've just read a book in how you view Stats,  Every Shot Counts, which gives a more in depth and complex way of viewing your stats and shots gained, rather then the usual FIR GIR PIR. 

I think the only thing I'd get out from it would be the tracking of shots on the course and then getting the average yardages for each club. I dont know. 

Is it able to track length of putts or is it not possible for it to do that?


----------



## chrisd (Dec 28, 2014)

3565 said:



			I've been humming n arghing about getting Game Golf. While I saw it at the golf show in March and was tempted then, I've just read a book in how you view Stats,  Every Shot Counts, which gives a more in depth and complex way of viewing your stats and shots gained, rather then the usual FIR GIR PIR. 

I think the only thing I'd get out from it would be the tracking of shots on the course and then getting the average yardages for each club. I dont know. 

Is it able to track length of putts or is it not possible for it to do that?
		
Click to expand...


I'd pretty much ignore it as far as putting is concerned other than the number of putts per hole/round. I like the stats on accuracy of certain clubs from certain distances - say from 100 yards with a wedge, it gives how many are short, long, right or left of the target.


----------



## 3565 (Dec 28, 2014)

chrisd said:



			I'd pretty much ignore it as far as putting is concerned other than the number of putts per hole/round. I like the stats on accuracy of certain clubs from certain distances - say from 100 yards with a wedge, it gives how many are short, long, right or left of the target.
		
Click to expand...

Ok thanks for that, shame it can't be more precise on the putting but I suppose you can't have everything.


----------



## Fish (Dec 28, 2014)

pauldj42 said:



			Dan, *don't forget any GPS is only accurate to +/- 15 feet*, so that's were the editing post round comes in, check hole by hole and drag your shot onto the fairway if you believe you were on it.
PS don't forget to move it off the fairway if you actually miss as well &#128515;
		
Click to expand...

a lot more than that with a Garmin if they haven't walked the course or gone back and re-walked it when crucial changes have been made to the course.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 28, 2014)

Guys play nice please
Thank you


----------



## Fish (Dec 28, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Guys play nice please
Thank you
		
Click to expand...

"guys"?, I've only written something factual, obviously he's said something that warranted removal before I got to read it!


----------



## apj0524 (Dec 28, 2014)

My daughter works a Sainsbury's part time and she can use her employee discount card and buy these from Apple direct think it worked out at about Â£143?


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Dec 29, 2014)

Quick question guys, does this need a PC to set up or edit tracked rounds? I am planning on getting this for my birthday but wanted to check first as I do not have PC or Mac only an iPad.

Thanks


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 29, 2014)

Yeah. You need the GAME Mac or PC software, and the ability to plug the system into your computer via the USB cable.


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Dec 29, 2014)

Dan2501 said:



			Yeah. You need the GAME Mac or PC software, and the ability to plug the system into your computer via the USB cable.
		
Click to expand...

Do you have to upload rounds onto PC or Mac or can you upload them directly onto iPad?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 29, 2014)

daveyc2k2 said:



			Do you have to upload rounds onto PC or Mac or can you upload them directly onto iPad?
		
Click to expand...

Currently yes, you have to load via PC or Mac via USB, once uploaded, edited and signed. You can only view on IPad/IPhone/Android etc only


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Dec 29, 2014)

pauldj42 said:



			Currently yes, you have to load via PC or Mac via USB, once uploaded, edited and signed. You can only view on IPad/IPhone/Android etc only
		
Click to expand...

Oh right ok, that may be a nail in the coffin then. we do have a laptop but it's old and incredibly slow. Not sure loading another program onto it would be such a wise idea.

Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 29, 2014)

The download is free, so may be worth giving it a try before you get a Game Golf, really is a small programme and once loaded you could create your account add some of us as friends/following and see how it runs&#128515;


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Dec 29, 2014)

pauldj42 said:



			The download is free, so may be worth giving it a try before you get a Game Golf, really is a small programme and once loaded you could create your account add some of us as friends/following and see how it runs&#128515;
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a good idea, will try it out tonight when I get home from work.


----------



## BTatHome (Dec 29, 2014)

The deal breaker for me is still the pc requirement. I only have an iPad and a Chromebook so this is just not going to happen until they figure out a better upload method.


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Dec 29, 2014)

Turns out the laptop runs the program fine. I have registered and followed the people who have listed their names on here. 

If anyone wants to follow me it's David Cramphorn


----------



## chrisd (Dec 29, 2014)

daveyc2k2 said:



			Turns out the laptop runs the program fine. I have registered and followed the people who have listed their names on here. 

If anyone wants to follow me it's David Cramphorn
		
Click to expand...

I will


----------



## Wabinez (Dec 30, 2014)

Ok, little question. Do you need to upload after every round? I ask, as if going away for a few days, the ability to upload after every round may be restricted...


----------



## SVB (Dec 30, 2014)

Wabinez said:



			Ok, little question. Do you need to upload after every round? I ask, as if going away for a few days, the ability to upload after every round may be restricted...
		
Click to expand...

No problem - the device holds 9 or 10 rounds in memory if you need it to.

(I did this in the autumn on a golf trip in swansea for 5 rounds with no problem - only tip i'd give you is to grab a spare score card and keep a note of key events (if any) on each hole to help when you edit round, e.g. if you've putted from off the green then note this so you can set the 'off green' slider for that shot etc etc)  Depends on your memory of course but I can't really remember shot by shot of a round once I've played a couple more and a week or so has gone by!

Simon


----------



## Wabinez (Dec 30, 2014)

SVB said:



			No problem - the device holds 9 or 10 rounds in memory if you need it to.

(I did this in the autumn on a golf trip in swansea for 5 rounds with no problem - only tip i'd give you is to grab a spare score card and keep a note of key events (if any) on each hole to help when you edit round, e.g. if you've putted from off the green then note this so you can set the 'off green' slider for that shot etc etc)  Depends on your memory of course but I can't really remember shot by shot of a round once I've played a couple more and a week or so has gone by!

Simon
		
Click to expand...

Perfect...cheers. I'm going to look at getting one I think. Saw the stats etc that it recorded for my Pro's last round, and it was fairly impressive.  He also said that he can use it as a teaching aid, as it will give him a great idea as to how I play on course etc and what to work on. A definite benefit. May well have one within the next week or so


----------



## MendieGK (Dec 31, 2014)

went to use mine yesterday but gave up after 4 shots. pointless when the greens were rock hard. CarPark golf. 

Even i dont usually hit 7irons 250yds!!


----------



## Airlie_Andy (Dec 31, 2014)

SVB said:



			No problem - the device holds 9 or 10 rounds in memory if you need it to.

(I did this in the autumn on a golf trip in swansea for 5 rounds with no problem - only tip i'd give you is to grab a spare score card and keep a note of key events (if any) on each hole to help when you edit round, e.g. if you've putted from off the green then note this so you can set the 'off green' slider for that shot etc etc)  Depends on your memory of course but I can't really remember shot by shot of a round once I've played a couple more and a week or so has gone by!

Simon
		
Click to expand...

How did you charge it between rounds? For instance can i just use any plug that has a USB socket on it or would I have to take my laptop with me on trips away?


----------



## MendieGK (Dec 31, 2014)

Airlie_Andy said:



			How did you charge it between rounds? For instance can i just use any plug that has a USB socket on it or would I have to take my laptop with me on trips away?
		
Click to expand...

Any USB charger is fine. I do mine in the car


----------



## Airlie_Andy (Dec 31, 2014)

MendieGK said:



			Any USB charger is fine. I do mine in the car
		
Click to expand...

Spot on thank you. I'm away for a week in March playing some Pro-Am thingy at the PGA Catalunya and wanted to use it there.


----------



## ventura (Dec 31, 2014)

I think I've followed anyone who has given their name in this thread. I'm Craig Peace will follow anyone back who follows me.


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 31, 2014)

Have followed Craig 

Played a course today that I wish I could have added to my stats, played a blinder. Was a 9 hole Par-3 course, went round in 31 with 2 birdies. A six on a ridiculously tough 170 yard uphill into-the wind hole with a tiny green, was a shocker. Struck my irons superbly though, came so close to a hole-in-one on the 9th. Just a shame I couldn't do it at Lancaster the other day with GAME Golf on.


----------



## Davehard8 (Jan 1, 2015)

Im in davehard8


----------



## Wabinez (Jan 1, 2015)

I have signed up to the site, but not got the device yet.  Wabinez is my username


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 1, 2015)

Guys we need your actual names to follow you, your username is purely for you to log on to GG or follow one of us and we'll follow back&#9971;&#65039;


----------



## turkish (Jan 1, 2015)

Yeah usernames doesn't work in the search. I am stuart wright in it


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 1, 2015)

Pretty easy to find people by username. Just go here:

http://www.gamegolf.com/player/

And add their username after the final /


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 1, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			Pretty easy to find people by username. Just go here:

http://www.gamegolf.com/player/

And add their username after the final /
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Dan, 1st Jan and already learning new things&#9971;&#65039;


----------



## Wabinez (Jan 1, 2015)

If you need my actual name....Matt Wabe


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 1, 2015)

If you go on ebay, Direct Golf are selling and accepting offers.
Got one for Â£140 . so thats blown my xmas & birthday money 
should get it delivered on 5th Jan 

user name PhilTheFragger  aka  Philip Murgatroyd


----------



## chrisd (Jan 1, 2015)

My New Years resolution was not to take the pee out of anyone or be sarcastic, and then you go and buy a device that'll show us all of your scores and shots!!


----------



## ventura (Jan 1, 2015)

ventura said:



			I'm going to get this in the new year, not much point yet on our winter course.

Does anyone know if you can search by course to see others that play near you or view rounds by others on your course? I can only see a search by name option.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure if this has been added since I last looked but if you search for a course and click the course name you can now look at any rounds played there. Sure it didn't work when I last looked.

No rounds played at my course yet so looks like I'll be the first. Useful feature I think though. This was all on the website rather than the app.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 1, 2015)

chrisd said:



			My New Years resolution was not to take the pee out of anyone or be sarcastic, and then you go and buy a device that'll show us all of your scores and shots!!
		
Click to expand...


Works both ways Chris   best get a list of excuses ready  
and so shall I


----------



## Davehard8 (Jan 1, 2015)

David harding


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Jan 1, 2015)

Am following a few guys, still not sure what to do on this and interested to see how it looks.

Feel free to add me Shaun Friend


----------



## chrisd (Jan 1, 2015)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Works both ways Chris   best get a list of excuses ready  
and so shall I
		
Click to expand...

You'll see excuses the like of which you've never heard before and all you've got to blame is Phil!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 1, 2015)

chrisd said:



			You'll see excuses the like of which you've never heard before and all you've got to blame is Phil!
		
Click to expand...

You can't use the " forgot to WD40 my hips this morning one"


----------



## chrisd (Jan 1, 2015)

PhilTheFragger said:



			You can't use the " forgot to WD40 my hips this morning one"    

Click to expand...

But there's still the knee reconstruction!


----------



## DaveL (Jan 3, 2015)

Just ordered, should have it before my round next Friday. Only trouble is you will all be able to see how bad I am


----------



## Wabinez (Jan 3, 2015)

DaveL said:



			Just ordered, should have it before my round next Friday. Only trouble is you will all be able to see how bad I am 

Click to expand...

Can't be worse than I am at the moment!


----------



## Airlie_Andy (Jan 3, 2015)

Wabinez said:



			Can't be worse than I am at the moment!
		
Click to expand...

Or me. Absolutely terrible golf this morning.


----------



## DaveL (Jan 3, 2015)

We will see


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 4, 2015)

Question
One of my most effective shots around the green is an 8 iron chip, almost a putting action from 2 or 3 yards off the dance floor.
If i tag the 8 iron it is going to screw up my 8 iron distance stats

Should I tag a wedge instead and still use the 8 iron?


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Jan 4, 2015)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Question
One of my most effective shots around the green is an 8 iron chip, almost a putting action from 2 or 3 yards off the dance floor.
If i tag the 8 iron it is going to screw up my 8 iron distance stats

Should I tag a wedge instead and still use the 8 iron?
		
Click to expand...

I understand the way it makes the average it would dismiss these, I do the same chipping with lots of clubs round the greens. My 6 iron gets more use near the green then as a full shot.

Guess you could carry a spare tag as a chipping tag.


----------



## SVB (Jan 4, 2015)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Question
One of my most effective shots around the green is an 8 iron chip, almost a putting action from 2 or 3 yards off the dance floor.
If i tag the 8 iron it is going to screw up my 8 iron distance stats

Should I tag a wedge instead and still use the 8 iron?
		
Click to expand...




NorfolkShaun said:



			I understand the way it makes the average it would dismiss these, I do the same chipping with lots of clubs round the greens. My 6 iron gets more use near the green then as a full shot.

Guess you could carry a spare tag as a chipping tag.
		
Click to expand...

No spare tag required - software does not do a simple average or even median, it understands folks chip with many clubs and therefore has a threshold below which it ignores the shot for distance metrics.


----------



## Scouser (Jan 4, 2015)

SVB said:



			No spare tag required - software does not do a simple average or even median, it understands folks chip with many clubs and therefore has a threshold below which it ignores the shot for distance metrics.
		
Click to expand...

I emailed the company the other day to ask a question... This was the response

 "For Chip shots relative to your club performance distances, youâ€™ll find that between 3-5 rounds, the system eliminates any outliers from your club performance and takes your â€œtypicalâ€ shot distance as how far you can expect to hit each shot. The club performance uses a standard deviation calculation, so after you get a couple more rounds in the system, the shorter shots will effectively not be counted.

Hope this helps clear things up!"


----------



## Daffy2.0 (Jan 5, 2015)

SVB said:



			No spare tag required - software does not do a simple average or even median, it understands folks chip with many clubs and therefore has a threshold below which it ignores the shot for distance metrics.
		
Click to expand...

Would come in handy for some shots out the rough as well


----------



## Davehard8 (Jan 5, 2015)

I keep the star tag in my pocket for all my chip shots around the greens


----------



## DaveL (Jan 5, 2015)

Am I right in saying, that once you have set your clubs up in the GG app/website, all you need to do is charge it and it's ready to go. Not got it yet (hopefully it will arrive tomorrow) so can't read the instructions.


----------



## Wabinez (Jan 5, 2015)

DaveL said:



			Am I right in saying, that once you have set your clubs up in the GG app/website, all you need to do is charge it and it's ready to go. Not got it yet (hopefully it will arrive tomorrow) so can't read the instructions.
		
Click to expand...

I believe there will be some registering of the tags first as well...but again, I don't have mine yet, so can't comment 100%


----------



## Bert (Jan 5, 2015)

Wabinez said:



			I believe there will be some registering of the tags first as well...but again, I don't have mine yet, so can't comment 100%
		
Click to expand...

You register each tag (tag has club on it  D = Driver 4I = 4 iron etc) to each of your clubs and away you go.


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Jan 5, 2015)

Will be getting mine on my birthday Sunday, although hoping to open on Saturday. Really excited for it, although our comp on Sunday is Texas Scramble so won't be of any use


----------



## SVB (Jan 5, 2015)

Bert said:



			You register each tag (tag has club on it D = Driver 4I = 4 iron etc) to each of your clubs and away you go.
		
Click to expand...

Sort of.  You can charge it and use it straigt away.  You will need to register on line and set-up your 'bag' before you download the rounds (s) though.

S


----------



## Wabinez (Jan 9, 2015)

Picked mine up today. Clubs have got the tags installed, and the bag has been set up online for some time.  Unit is now charging.  Best I read what all the lights mean...!


----------



## SVB (Jan 9, 2015)

Welcom to the GG world!

Have i invited you to join the Jan GiR challenge - if not, what is your name on GG and I'll send it through.

Simon


----------



## Wabinez (Jan 9, 2015)

Yup, I'm already in there. Set everything up a little while ago, but didn't have the device. First round with it tomorrow, should be fun as not hitting it too well, and the wind will make for some fun tee shots!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 9, 2015)

Wabinez said:



			Yup, I'm already in there. Set everything up a little while ago, but didn't have the device. First round with it tomorrow, should be fun as not hitting it too well, and the wind will make for some fun tee shots!
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry if you forget to tap or double tap, you get to sort it during the edit phase,  look forward to seeing your round tomorrow.......no pressure&#128515;


----------



## SVB (Jan 9, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			look forward to seeing your round tomorrow.......no pressure&#62979;
		
Click to expand...


Harsh ......................but fair!  (too much to post a link?)


----------



## dougscatch (Jan 10, 2015)

Morning all
Fairly new on the forum. Santa brought GG. Hopefully using it on Sunday for first time provided the course hasn't blown away or flooded by then!
I'll gladly follow all users on here. Feel free to follow back.
Doug Conaty


----------



## John_Findlay (Jan 10, 2015)

Bought this for myself for Xmas and got to use it for the first time the other day at Silverknowes Golf Course. Very impressed. Tagged every shot without thinking about it and it was very accurate.

I have a weekday membership at the 6 Council courses in Edinburgh (4 x 18 holes and 2 x 9 holers) so this will be great for analysing my stats over a variety of courses. Think it'll be a great help to show where I need to spend the time practicing (scrambling!!)

The thing I like is that it averages your scores over an imaginary par 72 course. Good when some of the courses I play are par 67, others 70 and 71 so it will be nice to see if I can average under 80 for the year, which would be my target.


----------



## ventura (Jan 10, 2015)

Played my first round with this today after arriving earlier in the week.

No problems with remembering to tag shots and really easy to edit rounds back at home. We've got a few holes with winter greens (and a couple of winter holes) which aren't mapped so had to delete those holes, will have a look on the FAQ on the website if anyone has asked about mapping winter tees/greens.

Think I ended up with 11 normal holes played so my stats won't register for the GIR challenge as I think they have to be 9 or 18 hole rounds.

Only thing I couldn't see that was obvious is changing the fairway hit/missed statistic, is the only way to move your second shot left/right until it recognises as missed? Couldn't see a fairway hit option like you can do with a putt from on or off the green.

Also does anyone know if there is an iPad app? I've currently got the iPhone version on my iPad but they never look good. Can't see a specific iPad version but could be missing something.


----------



## DaveL (Jan 10, 2015)

No specify iPad version, but I think the phone version doesn't work too bad, I prefer it to the web version when viewed on the iPad (far less clunky)


----------



## ventura (Jan 10, 2015)

DaveL said:



			No specify iPad version, but I think the phone version doesn't work too bad, I prefer it to the web version when viewed on the iPad (far less clunky)
		
Click to expand...

Seems to have older maps on the iPhone version, a couple of bunkers missing around our 1st/3rd greens which are there on the web version. I've only been a member 2 years but they have always been there. Hopefully they'll update the phone maps version at some stage. I think I've seen a similar thing with a phone gps app I used to have also.


----------



## DaveL (Jan 10, 2015)

Get in touch and see if they will re-map your course, on the odd occasion I have been in touch with them, they have been pretty quick to reply. Not used mine yet, all set up and ready to go, hopefully tomorrow


----------



## Wabinez (Jan 10, 2015)

I think try rely on google maps satellite data don't they?  If Google Maps isn't up to date, then Game Golf won't be up to date.

I played my first round (well, 13 holes) with it today, and just plugged it in to have a look to see whats what!


----------



## Scouser (Jan 10, 2015)

ventura said:



			Played my first round with this today after arriving earlier in the week.

No problems with remembering to tag shots and really easy to edit rounds back at home. We've got a few holes with winter greens (and a couple of winter holes) which aren't mapped so had to delete those holes, will have a look on the FAQ on the website if anyone has asked about mapping winter tees/greens.

Think I ended up with 11 normal holes played so my stats won't register for the GIR challenge as I think they have to be 9 or 18 hole rounds.

Only thing I couldn't see that was obvious is changing the fairway hit/missed statistic, is the only way to move your second shot left/right until it recognises as missed? Couldn't see a fairway hit option like you can do with a putt from on or off the green.

Also does anyone know if there is an iPad app? I've currently got the iPhone version on my iPad but they never look good. Can't see a specific iPad version but could be missing something.
		
Click to expand...

I asked about remapping holes and they can do it.  Haven't got it but interested in it.  The company say they can remap in a couple of days....  Out course plays holes out of order in the winter (don't ask)  they recon it can handle this as well


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 10, 2015)

I asked about Winter Tees/Greens etc but as they said unless they are permanent it is diifficult to differentiate on satelite imagery.
IMO opinion you have two options, delete the hole or play the hole as if the pin was on the front of the green, ie if you hit the winter green record as on the green. 
The other thing to remember GG was only launched in April last year so it is not perfect, we are in at the beginning and I'm sure it will develop over the next few years.


----------



## ventura (Jan 10, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			I asked about Winter Tees/Greens etc but as they said unless they are permanent it is diifficult to differentiate on satelite imagery.
IMO opinion you have two options, delete the hole or play the hole as if the pin was on the front of the green, ie if you hit the winter green record as on the green. 
The other thing to remember GG was only launched in April last year so it is not perfect, we are in at the beginning and I'm sure it will develop over the next few years.
		
Click to expand...

I'll send a request about a few holes I think as the winter holes have permanent tees and greens that you can clearly see on Google maps (play as a separate hole rather than just shortened), will do a bit of photoshopping (or ms painting) to show where they are.

From the bits I've seen on their website they seem pretty good at replying to requests and adding new features as the user base grows.


----------



## Scouser (Jan 10, 2015)

They suggested that you mark the approx areas on Google map for them... And they will do it


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 10, 2015)

One thing in there favour, they are excellent at customer care


----------



## Wabinez (Jan 10, 2015)

hmmm, I hope they are! Trying to upload my round from today, and it has frozen.  When I disconnect unit, and re-connect, it just tries to carry on from where it left off!


----------



## SVB (Jan 10, 2015)

Scouser said:



			....  Out course plays holes out of order in the winter (don't ask)  they recon it can handle this as well
		
Click to expand...

I used GG for our new year drive in comp - it was a shot gun start and I started on the 5, round downloaded and compiled no issues.


----------



## big_eck (Jan 10, 2015)

alex stuart is me im gonna follow loads of people on here


----------



## ventura (Jan 10, 2015)

Request sent with some dodgy MS paint google maps.

I've asked for the winter holes to be mapped, which I assume will be easy enough to do. Also asked for some winter greens to be mapped as well, but I'm not sure if you'd be able to have two greens mapped on one hole, will wait and see what they say.


----------



## Wabinez (Jan 10, 2015)

ventura said:



			Request sent with some dodgy MS paint google maps.

I've asked for the winter holes to be mapped, which I assume will be easy enough to do. Also asked for some winter greens to be mapped as well, but I'm not sure if you'd be able to have two greens mapped on one hole, will wait and see what they say.
		
Click to expand...

I wonder how quick they'll be at replying?


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 10, 2015)

They're pretty quick from my experience. Was playing a social day at a 9 hole course, checked online 2 days prior to playing and it wasn't registered, so registered it myself. Then, on the day we were set to play I got an email saying the course had been added. Annoyingly, the email came through 15 minutes after I set off, without GAME Golf, so I couldn't buzz it. Very impressed with their service though, especially considering it was just after Xmas, and I was playing the course on New Years Eve.


----------



## DaveL (Jan 11, 2015)

Played my first round today using GG, managed to lose the head unit once, it was 50 yards behind me when I retraced my steps. Only forgot to tag 3 shots. Overall I really like it.


----------



## dougajmcdonald (Jan 11, 2015)

I got my GG on Friday with some vouchers for Christmas, have played two rounds thus far and really enjoying it. 

Name: dougajmcdonald or just Doug McDonald

Annoyingly I signed my second round after only checking the scores / putts etc, and I didn't notice a sand shot it's got me down for which didn't happen, oh well!


----------



## ventura (Jan 11, 2015)

DaveL said:



			Played my first round today using GG, managed to lose the head unit once, it was 50 yards behind me when I retraced my steps. Only forgot to tag 3 shots. Overall I really like it.
		
Click to expand...

Decided to keep mine in my jacket pocket and take out to tag as it didn't clip on my belt I wear with waterproof trousers very well.

I suppose it's something you're only going to lose for a couple of hundred yards until you notice it's gone though.


----------



## dougscatch (Jan 11, 2015)

Just played first round. What a shocker!! Not played for >a month, recovering from bad back, blowing a gale, cold and wet underfoot. Any more good excuses I can think of....?

GG wise, I was surprised the location mapping wasn't as accurate as I thought it would be. Missed a couple of bunkers for example?
I forgot to check in clubs about 4 or 5 times. Unit was in my pocket as wearing waterproofs.
But enjoyed looking over the horror. I think it'll come into it's own the more data is on there, hence admitting to the nightmare round and recording it even though I've not shot that score for a good 24 months or so


----------



## Wabinez (Jan 11, 2015)

Tried using it again today, but it has decided to freeze again at uploading rounds. Hopefully GameGolf will be in touch with me soon to try and work it out


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 11, 2015)

dougscatch said:



			Just played first round. What a shocker!! Not played for >a month, recovering from bad back, blowing a gale, cold and wet underfoot. Any more good excuses I can think of....?

GG wise, I was surprised the location mapping wasn't as accurate as I thought it would be. Missed a couple of bunkers for example?
I forgot to check in clubs about 4 or 5 times. Unit was in my pocket as wearing waterproofs.
But enjoyed looking over the horror. I think it'll come into it's own the more data is on there, hence admitting to the nightmare round and recording it even though I've not shot that score for a good 24 months or so
		
Click to expand...

Most Civilian GPS are only accurate to 10-15 feet on average, so thats were the editing really helps, sometimes were you tee off isn't on the tee box, but easily fixed&#128515;


----------



## dougscatch (Jan 11, 2015)

Gotcha.  I'll get used to it I'm sure but it is a good piece of kit.

Although that doesn't downwardly affect the amount of times I swung the clubs! But no amount of tech is going to help with that - plain old graft and practice needed before April comes around.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 11, 2015)

dougscatch said:



			Gotcha.  I'll get used to it I'm sure but it is a good piece of kit.

Although that doesn't downwardly affect the amount of times I swung the clubs! But no amount of tech is going to help with that - plain old graft and practice needed before April comes around.
		
Click to expand...

I found it helped identify the weakest of my weak areas&#128515; turned out my driving wasn't as bad as I thought it was my approach to the green, focused more on that and my game is getting better,


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 11, 2015)

I sent a question to GG and I asked for a course update by email on Friday, I received the update tonight and the answer to my question.
My questiin was about the differences in imagery, apparently editing is done on Google maps but you view it on imac and ipad/iphone on Apple Maps, so at different times one set of imagery maybe more up to date than the other.


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Jan 13, 2015)

Anyone else finding that the app won't refresh at the moment? Whenever I go into notifications it says I have none and a red bar comes up saying "Unable to Refresh"


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 13, 2015)

daveyc2k2 said:



			Anyone else finding that the app won't refresh at the moment? Whenever I go into notifications it says I have none and a red bar comes up saying "Unable to Refresh"
		
Click to expand...

Just tried the Iphone App and had no issues, everything fine, if it persists delete the App and reinstall it, you won't lose any info as it'll update when you log in again.


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Jan 13, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			delete the App and reinstall it
		
Click to expand...

That worked. Thanks very much.


----------



## John_Findlay (Jan 14, 2015)

Right. My name is John.....and I'm addicted to GameGolf. There. I said it.

Yesterday I got 4 top layers and 2 wooly hats on and braved rain, sleet and snow....just to get more stats from another of the courses I can play on my membership. And you know what? I actually find I'm concentrating more now. Instead of grabbing a club out of the bag at random as an experiment I'm now finding I'm thinking about it a little more just so's not to ruin a stat. That can only be good, surely?

Have only played 2 rounds now (terrible weather) but already I'm seeing interesting patterns emerge and these will be the things I work on this year.

1. My driving is good with a lot of fairways hit. Over 65%. Even when I don't I'm not hitting it off the planet. Light rough mostly. The yardages will improve over the Spring and Summer when the ball's not plugging where it lands! 

2. GIR is decent. 50%. About expected for a 6 handicapper but I want it up to 70%. More on this to follow.

3. Scrambling is dire. 11% first round. 22% second round. Still working on the chippy yips! Practice, practice. Shots under 30 yards will make up 70% of my practice this year! If I'm missing 9 greens per round I'm only making par on 1 or 2 of them?! That's costing me 4 shots per round.

The stat I found most useful was that for shots between 100-125 yards. I'm on 0% within 15 yards!!! Eek. I'm 100% short. So I'll be working hard on hitting my gap wedge and PW solidly (no chunking thanks) and the GIR stat should go up accordingly. 

Be very interesting to see the stats hopefully improve as the year goes on.


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 14, 2015)

John_Findlay said:



			Right. My name is John.....and I'm addicted to GameGolf. There. I said it.

Yesterday I got 4 top layers and 2 wooly hats on and braved rain, sleet and snow....just to get more stats from another of the courses I can play on my membership. And you know what? I actually find I'm concentrating more now. Instead of grabbing a club out of the bag at random as an experiment I'm now finding I'm thinking about it a little more just so's not to ruin a stat. That can only be good, surely?

Have only played 2 rounds now (terrible weather) but already I'm seeing interesting patterns emerge and these will be the things I work on this year.

1. My driving is good with a lot of fairways hit. Over 65%. Even when I don't I'm not hitting it off the planet. Light rough mostly. The yardages will improve over the Spring and Summer when the ball's not plugging where it lands! 

2. GIR is decent. 50%. About expected for a 6 handicapper but I want it up to 70%. More on this to follow.

3. Scrambling is dire. 11% first round. 22% second round. Still working on the chippy yips! Practice, practice. Shots under 30 yards will make up 70% of my practice this year! If I'm missing 9 greens per round I'm only making par on 1 or 2 of them?! That's costing me 4 shots per round.

The stat I found most useful was that for shots between 100-125 yards. I'm on 0% within 15 yards!!! Eek. I'm 100% short. So I'll be working hard on hitting my gap wedge and PW solidly (no chunking thanks) and the GIR stat should go up accordingly. 

Be very interesting to see the stats hopefully improve as the year goes on.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely agree with this. I am noticing patterns as well, even if the distances are largely irrelevant at the moment with it being winter! 

My scrambling is not great at all (around 25%).


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 14, 2015)

Big up me! Got given the Game Golf Shot of the Week on Twitter last week, a 6 Iron to 2" inches for a Birdie on the Par 3 16th at Sharpley GC, don't know if it comes with a prize or not or it's just koudos&#9971;&#65039;&#9971;&#65039;


----------



## John_Findlay (Jan 14, 2015)

Nice one. 

I'd still rather win the lottery.


----------



## Robjones92 (Jan 15, 2015)

High handicappers or just anyone in general, add me Robjones92


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Jan 15, 2015)

Robjones92 said:



			High handicappers or just anyone in general, add me Robjones92
		
Click to expand...

Rob in order to add you we need your actual name rather than your username.


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Jan 15, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Big up me! Got given the Game Golf Shot of the Week on Twitter last week, a 6 Iron to 2" inches for a Birdie on the Par 3 16th at Sharpley GC, don't know if it comes with a prize or not or it's just koudos&#9971;&#65039;&#9971;&#65039;
		
Click to expand...

Out of interest how did they know how close to the pin you were?


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 15, 2015)

You don't. Just go to http://www.gamegolf.com/player/Robjones92 

Followed you Rob!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 15, 2015)

daveyc2k2 said:



			Out of interest how did they know how close to the pin you were?
		
Click to expand...

On the editing I put in on the hole, then when I entered the shot on twitter comp, I also emailed them with the names of my playing partners who could verify the distance if required


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Jan 15, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			You don't. Just go to http://www.gamegolf.com/player/Robjones92 

Click to expand...

Oh. You learn something new every day. Followed you Rob.


----------



## ventura (Jan 15, 2015)

Got a reply from support saying they've added our two winter holes and made a few other changes I'd requested. Can edit my round again and have to let them know if anything else needs changing which I'll be doing later tonight.


----------



## SVB (Jan 15, 2015)

Robjones92 said:



			High handicappers or just anyone in general, add me Robjones92
		
Click to expand...

Rob, sent you an invite to forum monthly comp.

Simon


----------



## ventura (Jan 15, 2015)

I've just reviewed my round after emailing support regarding the winter greens and holes. Changed my previous 11 holes into 16 after mapping changes (I skipped 2 holes).

Now have a 20 hole course to include the two winter holes and have various winter greens mapped on holes now.

Very impressed with level of support and speed of reply/mapping changes.

Would recommend anyone who has seen a mapping issue to email in and I expect they'll correct it.


----------



## RayR51 (Jan 16, 2015)

SVB said:



			Rob, sent you an invite to forum monthly comp.

Simon
		
Click to expand...

Can you add me too please? Ray Rowley


----------



## John_Findlay (Jan 16, 2015)

ventura said:



			Very impressed with level of support and speed of reply/mapping changes.

Would recommend anyone who has seen a mapping issue to email in and I expect they'll correct it.
		
Click to expand...

Likewise. I'm very impressed with that. To be honest I didn't think you had a snowball's chance of having them change their mapping for winter greens but if they have then fair play to them. One of the reasons I haven't played a nearby course since I got my GameGolf at Xmas was that I know it's got 4 different holes to normal just now. I might just give it a bash now.


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 16, 2015)

John_Findlay said:



			Likewise. I'm very impressed with that. To be honest I didn't think you had a snowball's chance of having them change their mapping for winter greens but if they have then fair play to them. One of the reasons I haven't played a nearby course since I got my GameGolf at Xmas was that I know it's got 4 different holes to normal just now. I might just give it a bash now.
		
Click to expand...

I've been in contact with them a number of times sorting things out and they have offered the best customer service i have ever seen. hope it doesnt diminish as they grow.


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 16, 2015)

Paul is also clearly avoiding playing anymore rounds in January so that he wins the challenge!!!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 16, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			Paul is also clearly avoiding playing anymore rounds in January so that he wins the challenge!!!
		
Click to expand...

Ha Ha, playing Sunday, just not sure if I should go with the new 915 Driver that arrived today&#9971;&#65039;&#9971;&#65039;


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 16, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Ha Ha, playing Sunday, just not sure if I should go with the new 915 Driver that arrived today&#9971;&#65039;&#9971;&#65039;
		
Click to expand...

anything less than 10 greens in reg and i take the lead! no pressure!


----------



## DaveL (Jan 17, 2015)

Played a round the other day on full winter tees and greens, which meant the par went from 71 to 67, for starters this balls my round up on GG. Then you have the problem of the greens being in a different position which causes major problems with the stats, however I fudge it I can't come up with a round that resembles the actual round, so the only thing I can think of is to either delete or keep the round out of the stats.
 Now I know I could email GG and they would remap the course with winter greens on, but then I would have a course with 2 different pars and 2 greens on each hole (assuming that is possible in their software)
 Has any one got any ideas/fixes on how to get around this problem without skewing the stats?

Cheers


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 17, 2015)

Hmmmm,

 John Findlay I looked at your stats, some of your iron distances seem skew whiff, 6i longer than 5i, 8i longer than 7i.

Any idea what's causing this?


----------



## John_Findlay (Jan 17, 2015)

Oddsocks said:



			Hmmmm,

 John Findlay I looked at your stats, some of your iron distances seem skew whiff, 6i longer than 5i, 8i longer than 7i.

Any idea what's causing this?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah. I noticed this too. It's simple really. I've not hit enough shots with these clubs yet to get an accurate average. 

For example, I've only hit 3 x 5 irons and 3 x 6 irons so far. The longest 6 iron was measured on a downhill par 3 so that adds a few yards. The shorter 5 irons were mis-hits into the wind so those lose a good bit of yardage. Likewise with the few 7 iron shots I've hit. Some were hit very poorly. There's only 4 measured so far.

I think the important thing to remember with the Game Golf yardage stats is that they're possibly gonna taken 20 or 30 rounds or more to start getting accurate figures for the less-used clubs. The 3 rounds I've played so far are on courses where I'm not hitting a lot of these mid irons after my drives.


----------



## John_Findlay (Jan 17, 2015)

Ok chaps. I've had a bit of a splurge and I think I'm now "following" everyone listed on this user group. If not, please let me have your name and I'll follow you, too. Cheers. John


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 18, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			anything less than 10 greens in reg and i take the lead! no pressure!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry mate, winter tees/greens and teeing up in operation, played but not used GG,
Don't worry playing twice more before end of month&#128515;


----------



## ventura (Jan 19, 2015)

Do you have to do anything for a round submitted to a challenge? Played 18 on Saturday and signed the round but not showing up in the GIR challenge.

Should I have ticked a box when signing the round?


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 19, 2015)

ventura said:



			Do you have to do anything for a round submitted to a challenge? Played 18 on Saturday and signed the round but not showing up in the GIR challenge.

Should I have ticked a box when signing the round?
		
Click to expand...

Dont think so. Normally does it all automatically


----------



## John_Findlay (Jan 19, 2015)

ventura said:



			Do you have to do anything for a round submitted to a challenge? Played 18 on Saturday and signed the round but not showing up in the GIR challenge.

Should I have ticked a box when signing the round?
		
Click to expand...

I played today. Am in this challenge too and I seem to recall it asking if you wanted the round entered into the challenge. Might be wrong.


----------



## SVB (Jan 19, 2015)

John_Findlay said:



			I played today. Am in this challenge too and I seem to recall it asking if you wanted the round entered into the challenge. Might be wrong.
		
Click to expand...

Correct, when you submit it displays the eligible challenges you currently in and asks if you want to include it in those challenges (default 'tick' is yes, include).

Simon


----------



## DaveL (Jan 19, 2015)

Gutted today, scored 42 stableford but the course was on winter greens and tees so can't put it into GG. Emailed them yesterday, asking them if they had any ideas how to get around the problem. I also suggested that if they could incorporate a tab for "winter/temp greens" so you could move the flag and create a small green and change the par (if needed), so it won't screw up the stats, which would make it usable in winter. Usually they have replied really quickly, but as yet they haven't so hopefully they are looking into it &#128512;


----------



## ventura (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks for the replies guys, will look for the submit to challenge next time.

Just watched one of Rick Shiels videos, playing in Orlando with a local teaching pro and was 180 out and hit PW. He'd mentioned gamegolf so looked him up http://www.gamegolf.com/player/taaffegolf average 9 iron 172yards! He did miss the green right though!


----------



## John_Findlay (Jan 19, 2015)

ventura said:



			Just watched one of Rick Shiels videos, playing in Orlando with a local teaching pro and was 180 out and hit PW. He'd mentioned gamegolf so looked him up
		
Click to expand...

I started watching that video and had to give up! Less talk and more golf should be his motto. Unbearable.


----------



## North Mimms (Jan 20, 2015)

Thinking of buying Mr Mimms this system for his birthday in March.
He plays off 6 and loves stats- I think he will love it.

Any negatives?


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 20, 2015)

North Mimms said:



			Thinking of buying Mr Mimms this system for his birthday in March.
He plays off 6 and loves stats- I think he will love it.

Any negatives?
		
Click to expand...

I'm in a similar position. The more I hear about this system, the more I want it.. Â£144 at Direct Golf (with a 10% off code).. Please someone, talk me out of it...


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jan 20, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			I'm in a similar position. The more I hear about this system, the more I want it.. Â£144 at Direct Golf (with a 10% off code).. Please someone, talk me out of it...
		
Click to expand...

dont rush into these things mate

even if you may have some sheets burning a hole in you back sky rocket......


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 20, 2015)

tugglesf239 said:



			dont rush into these things mate

even if you may have some sheets burning a hole in you back sky rocket......



Click to expand...

LOL.. That money has gone already mate.. Money doesn't last long in my golf account...


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 20, 2015)

North Mimms said:



			Thinking of buying Mr Mimms this system for his birthday in March.
He plays off 6 and loves stats- I think he will love it.

Any negatives?
		
Click to expand...

In my view, No.

Its very early in the products life, so it will only continue to improve.

In terms of cost, keep and eye out on ebay. i got one brand new for Â£129.


----------



## John_Findlay (Jan 20, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			I'm in a similar position. The more I hear about this system, the more I want it.. Â£144 at Direct Golf (with a 10% off code).. Please someone, talk me out of it...
		
Click to expand...

Nope. It's brill. Get the credit card out now!


----------



## simplyme (Jan 20, 2015)

I've just got this, played a couple of rounds and liking it so far. 

Username is simplyme


----------



## North Mimms (Jan 20, 2015)

Can someone point me to the useful "how not to lose your Golf game thingy by tieing it to your belt" thread. I can't find it on search
Ta.


----------



## John_Findlay (Jan 20, 2015)

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...lf-device-on-the-course&p=1215909#post1215909

It works, too. Tried it the other day. Oh, what a carefree round I had...until the 7 on the first.


----------



## DaveL (Jan 21, 2015)

Can every one on here vote for moving greens and changing pars on the feature request on GG here http://myexperience.gamegolf.com/forums/236342-feature-requests/filters/new

Feel free to add comments as well.

I'm getting a bit frustrated that my last 4 rounds can not be put on GG due to being on winter greens


----------



## John_Findlay (Jan 21, 2015)

Duly voted, Dave.

The lanyard clip has already been suggested too. Perhaps we could all vote for that one as well. 
http://myexperience.gamegolf.com/fo...suggestions/6889671-gamegolf-lanyard#comments


----------



## North Mimms (Jan 22, 2015)

John_Findlay said:



http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...lf-device-on-the-course&p=1215909#post1215909

It works, too. Tried it the other day. Oh, what a carefree round I had...until the 7 on the first. 

Click to expand...

Thank you- I will fashion a JFK for  his Game Golf device before giving him the box for birthday


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 22, 2015)

My Missus was thinking about getting this for me for my birthday next week.
Does it measure in cms?


----------



## sandmagnet (Jan 22, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			My Missus was thinking about getting this for me for my birthday next week.
Does it measure in cms?


Click to expand...

Surely that's a typo rob? Mm you mean?


----------



## SVB (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi folks, sorry for longish post but bit of an update / plea for your on-line help:

*Monthly Challenge (Update)

*The Jan challenge is going well with just over half the month gone and two (well, one & half) playing weekends left to go. If anyone has recently got a GG and has not had an invite to the GM Forum Users monthly challenge then either post here or drop me a PM and I'll make sure you get your invite.

As the take up has been good I'm happy to set something up on a monthly basis. One of the limitations to the challenges is that 'success' is all relative to gross scores so the lower handicap players will always end up at the top of the pile. I've been in email comms with GG on this as it sort of misses one of the great qualities of golf as a game in that the hcp system allows all to compete equally. They have informed me that "Adding a net score and net handicap challenges are on the product road map" and the "product development team has expressed strong interest in releasing this feature". They realise that the first step before creating challenges with handicap is determining each userâ€™s handicap and also said "we plan to release a feature within a few weeks that should calculate a handicap. That will be the first step in creating handicap challenges." So good news but timesclaes are not yet confirmed. 

Therefore I have a couple of alternative suggestions for Feb as a stop gap:
(1) I'll set up a challege on Putts/hole as a two part challenge. Feb will be part 1 and interesting to see who does well, but we'll repeat this in July and the greatest improvement will be the main measure as well as who wins in July. That way, mid / higher hcp have a good chance in the most improved stat?  (This will only work if most think they will be putting on greens in Feb - does that rule too many out?)

(2) We could use the analysis tab and post a screen shot at the end of the month on a chosen parameter (I suggest FiR at the winter time of year) with the competition around the greatest margin above the benchmark for the relevent hcp range?

So thoughts, option 1 or option 2?? Post below please and I've got my eye out for further improvemets in the challenge areas so I'll keep you posted - which leads me on to..............


*Your on-line help needed:

*The other item that the GG team mentioned in their emails is to encourage people to sign in to the development forum and add / vote for features and ideas they'd like to see in the future. Two are relevant to the challenge area I'm trying to sort (so please add three votes each for these as a start!)

http://myexperience.gamegolf.com/fo.../suggestions/6290741-more-types-of-challenges

http://myexperience.gamegolf.com/fo...-let-s-level-the-playing-field-for-challenges

Thanks

Simon.


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 22, 2015)

SVB said:



			Hi folks, sorry for longish post but bit of an update / plea for your on-line help:

*Monthly Challenge (Update)

*The Jan challenge is going well with just over half the month gone and two (well, one & half) playing weekends left to go. If anyone has recently got a GG and has not had an invite to the GM Forum Users monthly challenge then either post here or drop me a PM and I'll make sure you get your invite.

As the take up has been good I'm happy to set something up on a monthly basis. One of the limitations to the challenges is that 'success' is all relative to gross scores so the lower handicap players will always end up at the top of the pile. I've been in email comms with GG on this as it sort of misses one of the great qualities of golf as a game in that the hcp system allows all to compete equally. They have informed me that "Adding a net score and net handicap challenges are on the product road map" and the "product development team has expressed strong interest in releasing this feature". They realise that the first step before creating challenges with handicap is determining each userâ€™s handicap and also said "we plan to release a feature within a few weeks that should calculate a handicap. That will be the first step in creating handicap challenges." So good news but timesclaes are not yet confirmed. 

Therefore I have a couple of alternative suggestions for Feb as a stop gap:
(1) I'll set up a challege on Putts/hole as a two part challenge. Feb will be part 1 and interesting to see who does well, but we'll repeat this in July and the greatest improvement will be the main measure as well as who wins in July. That way, mid / higher hcp have a good chance in the most improved stat?  (This will only work if most think they will be putting on greens in Feb - does that rule too many out?)

(2) We could use the analysis tab and post a screen shot at the end of the month on a chosen parameter (I suggest FiR at the winter time of year) with the competition around the greatest margin above the benchmark for the relevent hcp range?

So thoughts, option 1 or option 2?? Post below please and I've got my eye out for further improvemets in the challenge areas so I'll keep you posted - which leads me on to..............


*Your on-line help needed:

*The other item that the GG team mentioned in their emails is to encourage people to sign in to the development forum and add / vote for features and ideas they'd like to see in the future. Two are relevant to the challenge area I'm trying to sort (so please add three votes each for these as a start!)

http://myexperience.gamegolf.com/fo.../suggestions/6290741-more-types-of-challenges

http://myexperience.gamegolf.com/fo...-let-s-level-the-playing-field-for-challenges

Thanks

Simon.
		
Click to expand...

Good work, really appreciate your effort!


----------



## road2ruin (Jan 22, 2015)

I got GG almost as soon as it was out and whilst I enjoyed using it I was amongst a very small number so slightly lost interest. I'm pleased to see so many are no involved although I'm not sure how I missed this thread!

Going to get it all set up again and I've just gone through this thread following people. If you want to see a true hacker in action please feel free to follow me: Dan Boustead

I'll be more active going forward!


----------



## John_Findlay (Jan 22, 2015)

Good stuff, Dan. Duly followed!

P.S. You'll need to improve the scoring (average +1 maximum)  to keep wearing trousers like that, mate.


----------



## road2ruin (Jan 22, 2015)

John_Findlay said:



			Good stuff, Dan. Duly followed!

P.S. You'll need to improve the scoring (average +1 maximum)  to keep wearing trousers like that, mate. 

Click to expand...

Ha, I know....people watching me striding up to the first thinking "he must be some sort of player with trousers like that"....illusion shattered about 15 seconds later.....


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 22, 2015)

road2ruin said:



			Ha, I know....people watching me striding up to the first thinking "he must be some sort of player with trousers like that"....illusion shattered about 15 seconds later.....
		
Click to expand...

thanks for the follow. 

If i saw you striding up the first 'he must be some sort of player' is not what i would be thinking i can assure you.


----------



## dougscatch (Jan 22, 2015)

Option 2 May be better for the mo. But you need to be applauded. Your effort is top drawer! &#128077;


----------



## SVB (Jan 23, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			Good work, really appreciate your effort!
		
Click to expand...




dougscatch said:



			But you need to be applauded. Your effort is top drawer! &#62541;
		
Click to expand...

Thanks both, happy to do it and help!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 24, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			Paul is also clearly avoiding playing anymore rounds in January so that he wins the challenge!!!
		
Click to expand...

You're first mate, level round today but dropped to third  still one week to go though


----------



## ventura (Jan 24, 2015)

Ready to sign my round from today but can't see the option to submit to the challenge.

The little cog next to the sign round button only has, include round in stats, make round public and delete round. I assume this is where it would be?

Anyone help?


----------



## markyjee (Jan 24, 2015)

Would like to be added to the challenges please, just received my device and hopefully get using it this week.
Username is the same as here or Mark Gallagher If easier.


----------



## ventura (Jan 24, 2015)

ventura said:



			Ready to sign my round from today but can't see the option to submit to the challenge.

The little cog next to the sign round button only has, include round in stats, make round public and delete round. I assume this is where it would be?

Anyone help?
		
Click to expand...

Think I've figured it out. Played 18 but 2 of the winter holes are mapped as 19 & 20, think for a round to count it must have to be normal 18 holes.

When setting up challenges what are the options? Only ones I've seen so far are 9 or 18 hole rounds, can they be set as any amount of holes?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 24, 2015)

Sorry mate, can't see why not, thought it was 18 holes complete, doesn't matter what order or No, so long as it's 18.


----------



## SVB (Jan 24, 2015)

markyjee said:



			Would like to be added to the challenges please, just received my device and hopefully get using it this week.
Username is the same as here or Mark Gallagher If easier.
		
Click to expand...




ventura said:



			Think I've figured it out. Played 18 but 2 of the winter holes are mapped as 19 & 20, think for a round to count it must have to be normal 18 holes.

When setting up challenges what are the options? Only ones I've seen so far are 9 or 18 hole rounds, can they be set as any amount of holes?
		
Click to expand...

Challenge is set up for 9 or 18 holes as this is the most flexible option I could see on the menu?  

Have ve you recieved an invite to join the challenge? I tried to invite all who have posted on here, if not either post your name or PM me your name and I'll send you a GG invite for the challenge.

note to all, I've followed all who've posted here so I'll invite everyone each month with out the need to re-post each time. 

Simon


----------



## Clive57 (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi all

just joined the thread some interesting discussions. play off 20 at sudbrook moor in Lincolnshire. great to find other GG users

User name Clive Breedon


----------



## ventura (Jan 25, 2015)

SVB said:



			Challenge is set up for 9 or 18 holes as this is the most flexible option I could see on the menu?  

Have ve you recieved an invite to join the challenge? I tried to invite all who have posted on here, if not either post your name or PM me your name and I'll send you a GG invite for the challenge.

note to all, I've followed all who've posted here so I'll invite everyone each month with out the need to re-post each time. 

Simon
		
Click to expand...

I'm in the challenge but won't let me submit my rounds at the moment, will just have to wait until we're back on the normal course I think. Wouldn't be winning this one anyway!


----------



## DaveL (Jan 25, 2015)

I've been in touch with GG about the problem with winter greens, and they have been very helpful, but at the moment there isn't a solution. I have given them some ideas on how to get around the problem, ie being able to create your own temp green, which would be the best solution. Being able to change the par of a hole, wouldn't be the best solution but would at least make GG usable when on winter greens. They said they would look into it and hopefully come up with something. I will update when they get back to me.


----------



## ventura (Jan 25, 2015)

DaveL said:



			I've been in touch with GG about the problem with winter greens, and they have been very helpful, but at the moment there isn't a solution. I have given them some ideas on how to get around the problem, ie being able to create your own temp green, which would be the best solution. Being able to change the par of a hole, wouldn't be the best solution but would at least make GG usable when on winter greens. They said they would look into it and hopefully come up with something. I will update when they get back to me.
		
Click to expand...

We had a lot of temp greens on yesterday due to the snow this week. The majority are just in front of the green so I just moved the shots to be on the main green and increased the distance on my approaches slightly (most were chips/pitches so won't impact on average distance stats). OK for a temporary solution over winter I think.

Creating your own temp greens would be a good solution but not sure how easy it would be for them to implement, have voted for your feature request above in the mean time.


----------



## DaveL (Jan 25, 2015)

I might have another play around with it later as I have 4 unsigned rounds. Thinking about it I might use one of the unused tags or penalty shots to fudge the round so it won't mess up the stats. If you see 4 rounds pop up on my feed you will know I've been successful


----------



## 3565 (Jan 25, 2015)

Has anyone asked about the system mapping length of putts? From what I gather it doesn't at the moment and I'd of thought that knowing the length of putts would be part n parcel of stat taking? Or is it impossible for the GPS to log such small distances?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 25, 2015)

3565 said:



			Has anyone asked about the system mapping length of putts? From what I gather it doesn't at the moment and I'd of thought that knowing the length of putts would be part n parcel of stat taking? Or is it impossible for the GPS to log such small distances?
		
Click to expand...

The problem with this is that the system doesnt know where abouts on the green the hole is,  Holes get moved from one day to the next
Not sure how they could incorporate that into the system unless you do a tag at the actual hole and adjust later


----------



## Bert (Jan 25, 2015)

Played my first round with it yesterday, was also my first ever round on a big boys course.  Played fifteen holes due to the light coming back in.  Work in progress, but have to start somewhere.  Will be using it a lot in my progression going forward.  Looking forward to it.

Was a bit nervous to start out with, got better towards the end.

Name: Ian Shimell
Username: Bert84

Follow me if you'd like.


----------



## 3565 (Jan 25, 2015)

PhilTheFragger said:



			The problem with this is that the system doesnt know where abouts on the green the hole is,  Holes get moved from one day to the next
Not sure how they could incorporate that into the system unless you do a tag at the actual hole and adjust later
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't of thought it would matter where the hole is? 
Would it not be like when you tag your driver to start with then reach the ball to tag your iron shot and that gives your distance for your driver? You tag your 1st putt then tag it again for your 2nd and keep going until you hole out? 
How does the system know you've completed the hole? 
By reading some of the posts earlier the problem would be recording the small distances you'd get, as a system to record traditional stats GIR FIR PIR, and by the sounds of the social aspect I think it's a good system but after reading Every Shot Counts, stats have been taken to another level of detail, which won't be to everyone's taste as it is pretty complex to work out.


----------



## John_Findlay (Jan 25, 2015)

3565 said:



			How does the system know you've completed the hole?
		
Click to expand...

It knows when you've taken your shot from the next tee and assumes that your last putt was to hole out.

By default GG assumes the pin is in the centre of the green but, when editing your round, you can drag the pin to where it was actually positioned.


----------



## 3565 (Jan 25, 2015)

John_Findlay said:



			It knows when you've taken your shot from the next tee and assumes that your last putt was to hole out.

By default GG assumes the pin is in the centre of the green but, when editing your round, you can drag the pin to where it was actually positioned.
		
Click to expand...

ok. I'm just wanting to know could the system not log the length of putts per green which can then give you an average over the season? But by the looks of it it's not able to and it will only give putts per green stats.


----------



## John_Findlay (Jan 25, 2015)

Yeah. It can't log the average length of putts (at the moment). Best I can suggest is when you go in to a round you've played and look at "club performance" it tells you how long the putts were (in yards). Only works if you've positioned the pin correctly when editing. (Although I've noticed that that only works on the Android App on my Hudl, not on the iPhone App or on the Website. Strange)


----------



## DaveL (Jan 25, 2015)

Managed to sort out my winter green problem, so it didn't mess up the stats. I used one of the unassigned tags and puts off the green, to bridge the gap between the winter greens and normal greens. I also did the same if the par of the hole changed (if the scored 4 on the par 3 winter green, I made it a 5 on the normal par 4 green). It's not ideal and a bit of a faff, but it at least makes GG usable on winter greens.


----------



## markyjee (Jan 25, 2015)

Was all set for my first game with gg today, clubs all registered, device all charged, got into club car park and realise de I left it sitting on top of the desktop &#128516;&#128516;


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 25, 2015)

Recorded my first Game Golf birdie on Saturday. Pretty happy. FIR up since switching to primarily using my Hybrid off the tee too, and the increase fairway accuracy is helping my GIR too!


----------



## Break90 (Jan 29, 2015)

Collecting my Game Golf kit tomorrow, I'm registered as Stuart Bradford.

have followed everyone detailed in this thread.


----------



## turkish (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm jealous of all you game golfers- I'm getting no chances with this crap weather up here!!!


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 30, 2015)

So tempted to get Game Golf, it being pay day.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 30, 2015)

Anyone can create an account on Game Golf, you don't need a device, it gives you a chance to see other peoples acct's via follow, see what it can do and then decide.
http://www.gamegolf.com/home/?v=ef3a0a5abde073e


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 30, 2015)

So, as fun as all the games you can play against each other sound. 

Do do the users genuinely feel they're game has I proved because of the device?


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 30, 2015)

Papas1982 said:



			So, as fun as all the games you can play against each other sound. 

Do do the users genuinely feel they're game has I proved because of the device?
		
Click to expand...

For me its not possible to tell yet due to the poor weather conditions etc, but it has highlighted key areas that i need to work on. 

Its also shown me that my averages in certain areas (such as GIR) are as good as scratch/pro standard golfers, meaning that i need to A) putt better b) improve my approach play etc.

will it improve my game come the summer - definitely


----------



## DaveL (Jan 30, 2015)

Papas1982 said:



			So, as fun as all the games you can play against each other sound. 

Do do the users genuinely feel they're game has I proved because of the device?
		
Click to expand...

I believe I concentrate more now on each shot, as I know any one who wants to review my round can. It's also shown me how far I actually hit my shots and not how far I think I hit them  having said that I've only just started and on a three quarter back swing at the moment so there's room for improvement


----------



## John_Findlay (Jan 30, 2015)

Papas1982 said:



			Do do the users genuinely feel they're game has I proved because of the device?
		
Click to expand...

No. Of course not. Not on it's own. The device is basically a learning tool (as well as a social networking device, I suppose). From it, over time, you should be able to identify the weaker parts of your own game. What you then do with that information and how you do it is entirely up to you.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 30, 2015)

I do. Wearing the little device on my belt, and having the red tags on the top of my clubs instantly helped me gain an extra 50 yards off the tee.

Seriously though, what I echo what John said. The stats are great, but they're only going to help your game if you use them, and put the practice in to improve in the areas you need to. Not going to do anything for your game until you start to use the stats your given, and work out where you need to improve.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 30, 2015)

John_Findlay said:



			No. Of course not. Not on it's own. The device is basically a learning tool (as well as a social networking device, I suppose). From it, over time, you should be able to identify the weaker parts of your own game. What you then do with that information and how you do it is entirely up to you.
		
Click to expand...

I know its not an aid that will bear fruit directly. I simply meant has it made you more aware of faults and have you worked towards them. Or is it simply a gimmic. Lots of apps come out and people use them and improve short term. I guess you're right. It's down to the person. But as you can follow one another. Do people did themselves competing?


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 30, 2015)

DaveL said:



			I believe I concentrate more now on each shot, as I know any one who wants to review my round can. It's also shown me how far I actually hit my shots and not how far I think I hit them  having said that I've only just started and on a three quarter back swing at the moment so there's room for improvement
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for a sensible answer. Congrats to others who thought it was mic night at the comedy club!


----------



## John_Findlay (Jan 30, 2015)

Papas1982 said:



			I simply meant has it made you more aware of faults and have you worked towards them. Or is it simply a gimmic. ....But as you can follow one another. Do people did themselves competing?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry. Yes, it makes you more aware of your faults, although there are obviously other Apps etc that can do the same. Personally I find this to be the most convenient to use on the course itself and most user friendly to study at home. 

Like Dave, I also find I'm concentrating a little more on each individual shot now.

As for competing? Yes, but just as a bit of fun.


----------



## Davehard8 (Jan 30, 2015)

Check out my game from Tuesday. Game golf is a great tool. Love it. David Harding wickford essex


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 30, 2015)

John_Findlay said:



			Sorry. Yes, it makes you more aware of your faults, although there are obviously other Apps etc that can do the same. Personally I find this to be the most convenient to use on the course itself and most user friendly to study at home. 

Like Dave, I also find I'm concentrating a little more on each individual shot now.

As for competing? Yes, but just as a bit of fun.
		
Click to expand...

tbf I don't think any of the other apps had threads quite so long. Have left my club this year. So as a nomad thiught this style of 'competition' might give me a fix / target. Not that I'm much competition for anyone atm.


----------



## John_Findlay (Jan 30, 2015)

Papas1982 said:



			tbf I don't think any of the other apps had threads quite so long.
		
Click to expand...

That probably says it all then.


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Jan 30, 2015)

Davehard8 said:



			Check out my game from Tuesday. Game golf is a great tool. Love it. David Harding wickford essex
		
Click to expand...

Good shooting Dave. What's Three Rivers like at the moment? Not played there for a while. used to live in South Woodham so not far away. Living in Chelmsford now makes sense to play at Chelmsford Golf Club, although none of my GameGolf rounds have been there yet due to temporary greens during winter.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 30, 2015)

Papas1982 said:



			I know its not an aid that will bear fruit directly. I simply meant has it made you more aware of faults and have you worked towards them. Or is it simply a gimmic. Lots of apps come out and people use them and improve short term. I guess you're right. It's down to the person. But as you can follow one another. Do people did themselves competing?
		
Click to expand...

To answer this and your previous post from me it's a resounding yes.
I started using it last April and have logged over 70 rounds (over 1000 holes) my Handicap reduced over the summer from 15.4 to 13.8, not loads, but as everyone has said you need to log a bit before you can start to sensibly use the info.

For me it showed my Driving wasn't as bad as I thought, actually wasn't too bad for accuracy, but my short game was letting me down, so I changed my focus on the range and when practising, it's also given me actual yardages rather than what I believed, e.g. 7 iron = 150 yds, in reality my 7 Iron averages 140, sometimes 150 yes, but not on average, so again using info like this my GIR has improved.

Some may say you can spot this anyway and don't need a device to tell me that, well now instead of analysing my shots on the course I relax knowing the device is collecting the data and I can concentrate on playing.

It provides information, how you use it is up to you, currently I feel it's helped me and even the Pro I get lessons off looks at my stats to help focus in on lessons.


----------



## Davehard8 (Jan 30, 2015)

Hi mate. Three Rivers is actually playing ok at the minute, no temporary greens. It will struggle if we do get persistent rain, but fingers crossed we don't. Are you following me on Game golf ? 
You should come down for a round when the weather improves?


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Jan 30, 2015)

Davehard8 said:



			You should come down for a round when the weather improves?
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good to me. I'd happily come over for a round. As long as I can use my trolley. Cardiac Hill is painful otherwise. 

Happy to reciprocate too and have you come over to Chelmsford for a round.


----------



## Davehard8 (Jan 30, 2015)

Sounds like a plan. Need some half decent weather.


----------



## Davehard8 (Jan 30, 2015)

s333


----------



## SVB (Jan 31, 2015)

Well folks, unless there are some very late entries, looks like Sam has the honours for Janurary.
:cheers:

I've set up a putting challenge for Feb, we'll repeat a similar challenge topic in the summer and see if it is really the green's fault!!!

So, well done Sam and best of luck to all in Feb.

Simon

(I think I've invited all on this GG thread, if I've missed you, please follow me on GG {Simon Barnard} and I'll follow you back which then is my invite list)


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 31, 2015)

SVB said:



			Well folks, unless there are some very late entries, looks like Sam has the honours for Janurary.
:cheers:

I've set up a putting challenge for Feb, we'll repeat a similar challenge topic in the summer and see if it is really the green's fault!!!

So, well done Sam and best of luck to all in Feb.

Simon

(I think I've invited all on this GG thread, if I've missed you, please follow me on GG {Simon Barnard} and I'll follow you back which then is my invite list)
		
Click to expand...

Love the challenges mate, cheers.
Can you set them up over a particular amount of rounds, ie, single round or need 3/4 etc to qualify? Interested as have a couple of ideas for other challengers.


----------



## DaveL (Jan 31, 2015)

Well done Sam. Good luck to every one for feb, let's hope the weather is better


----------



## SVB (Jan 31, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Love the challenges mate, cheers.
Can you set them up over a particular amount of rounds, ie, single round or need 3/4 etc to qualify? Interested as have a couple of ideas for other challengers.
		
Click to expand...

The choice I have in the set up box is to either select 'best round' or 'average over all rounds' over the period.  I have selected best round as it means if you have a couple of 'Tiger moments' early in the month, you can still be in it for the rest of the month. There is not an option to have to submit a minimum number to qualify.  However, this is a democracy so if folks want a different format or have some ideas I'm all ears (provided it can be implemented in the system!).

{I would say that the options for challenges are a bit limited at present, best gross / GIR/ Putts  / no Pars or birdies etc.  I put a post on page 5 of this thread with some links and I'd echo that GG rely on demand demonstrated via their user forum to make improvements so *please all log in there and vote / comment* for those ideas!!}


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 31, 2015)

SVB said:



			The choice I have in the set up box is to either select 'best round' or 'average over all rounds' over the period.  I have selected best round as it means if you have a couple of 'Tiger moments' early in the month, you can still be in it for the rest of the month. There is not an option to have to submit a minimum number to qualify.  However, this is a democracy so if folks want a different format or have some ideas I'm all ears (provided it can be implemented in the system!).

{I would say that the options for challenges are a bit limited at present, best gross / GIR/ Putts  / no Pars or birdies etc.  I put a post on page 5 of this thread with some links and I'd echo that GG rely on demand demonstrated via their user forum to make improvements so *please all log in there and vote / comment* for those ideas!!}
		
Click to expand...

Sorry mate, probably my bad use of english, wasn't commenting on what you've done and are doing, I'll enter everything.
I was wondering if it would be possible to run a big challenge over the summer alongside your other Challenges, ie Best 4 rounds between April 1 - Sept 30, or something similar


----------



## SVB (Jan 31, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Sorry mate, probably my bad use of english, wasn't commenting on what you've done and are doing, I'll enter everything.
I was wondering if it would be possible to run a big challenge over the summer alongside your other Challenges, ie Best 4 rounds between April 1 - Sept 30, or something similar
		
Click to expand...

No worries, I didn't take it as anything other than part of the overall challenge discussion.

Simple answer is that I don't think you can do that, it is either best 1 or average of all but click the 'create a challenge' and have a play, you may find some great options I've missed!  Post if you have a light-bulb moment.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 31, 2015)

Interesting article
http://www.golfdigest.com/blogs/the-loop/2015/01/chances-are-you-dont-hit-your.html


----------



## DaveL (Feb 1, 2015)

To every one I invited to the high handicap GIR challenge, don't be offended if you don't have a high handicap, I just went down the list of people who follow me


----------



## apj0524 (Feb 1, 2015)

Anybody having trouble with the Game Golf installed on a Mac, seems to just freeze on me?  There has been a Mac software update so I am thinking this might be the cause but just thought I'd ask before I contacted them?

Thanks


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 1, 2015)

apj0524 said:



			Anybody having trouble with the Game Golf installed on a Mac, seems to just freeze on me?  There has been a Mac software update so I am thinking this might be the cause but just thought I'd ask before I contacted them?

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Not been on it on Mac since yesterday, everything fine then&#9971;&#65039;


----------



## apj0524 (Feb 1, 2015)

I updated my Mac earlier today, and now I seem to have a problem with mine, if someone else has updated their Mac to Yosemite 10.10.2 and its working Ok please can you let me know so I know its something I've done


----------



## Wabinez (Feb 1, 2015)

apj0524 said:



			I updated my Mac earlier today, and now I seem to have a problem with mine, if someone else has updated their Mac to Yosemite 10.10.2 and its working Ok please can you let me know so I know its something I've done 

Click to expand...

Mine has been OK, bar it freezing on uploads, but that turned out to be my Avast anti-virus that was installed. I removed it, tried again, and the uploads went through.  Gone for SOPHOS now to see if it is any better!!


----------



## DaveL (Feb 1, 2015)

It's been freezing on the web version for the iPad as well, hopefully they will sort it out soon.


----------



## Toad (Feb 2, 2015)

Gents feel free to add me, hope to get out and use this once the snow clears.

John Boag


----------



## Break90 (Feb 2, 2015)

Me too, kit arrived at the weekend, will be usingit for the first time next Sunday.

Stuart Bradford


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 5, 2015)

Sorry if this has been asked before but it's a long thread.

interested in getting one of these. So, has anyone noticed a drop in scores/handicap using this. Or is it just a bit of fun? 

It'd be great to get some feed back as I'm trying but failing to talk myself out of getting one of these.


----------



## Davehard8 (Feb 5, 2015)

It has really helped me see where my bad shots are and what I need to work on. Go get one, you will not regret it. Happy golfing


----------



## DaveL (Feb 5, 2015)

davemc1 said:



			Sorry if this has been asked before but it's a long thread.

interested in getting one of these. So, has anyone noticed a drop in scores/handicap using this. Or is it just a bit of fun? 

It'd be great to get some feed back as I'm trying but failing to talk myself out of getting one of these.
		
Click to expand...

Hey Dave how's it going? I must admit I like it, it has a few flaws but you can work around them. Their CS is second to none and with it being in its infancy it will only get better and it's pretty good now


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 5, 2015)

I've not really found it hugely useful yet, but even so, I still love it, and am so pleased I have it. I love being able to look back at my rounds, and relive my good shots. The stats are cool, and going forward I'll be using them to benchmark my performance, but so far, with winter golf and all it's drawbacks I've not seen too much use in it yet.


----------



## DaveL (Feb 6, 2015)

How long has the weather conditions during the round been there, next to the date top left hand corner. Never noticed it before, and how accurate is it


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 6, 2015)

DaveL said:



			How long has the weather conditions during the round been there, next to the date top left hand corner. Never noticed it before, and how accurate is it 

Click to expand...

Just noticed after todays round, seems accurate for today


----------



## matt611 (Feb 6, 2015)

Is it possible to set your profile as private?  Apologies if already asked


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 6, 2015)

As much as I don't see why you'd want to make your profile private, yes, you can 'hide' and round that you want before you 'sign' it.


----------



## woody69 (Feb 6, 2015)

Are there any issues with using Game Golf during a comp? I would guess no as I assume it doesn't provide you with any information during the round and it's all downloaded later, but wanted to check


----------



## DaveL (Feb 6, 2015)

No issues at all


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 6, 2015)

woody69 said:



			Are there any issues with using Game Golf during a comp? I would guess no as I assume it doesn't provide you with any information during the round and it's all downloaded later, but wanted to check
		
Click to expand...

Perfectly legal with R&A and US PGA


----------



## woody69 (Feb 6, 2015)

DaveL said:



			No issues at all
		
Click to expand...




pauldj42 said:



			Perfectly legal with R&A and US PGA
		
Click to expand...

Cheers both.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 6, 2015)

Ive done about 7 rounds with it and the one thing it has highlighted is how bad my fairway wood and hybrids shots are
so its pointing me towards the areas that I need to work on.

That combined with accurate distances per club as opposed to measuring the odd great shot are proving really useful


----------



## Wooky (Feb 6, 2015)

DaveL said:



			How long has the weather conditions during the round been there, next to the date top left hand corner. Never noticed it before, and how accurate is it 

Click to expand...

I have just noticed this, only my 2nd time using it.
Mine is displaying the temp in Fahrenheit, how do I change it to Celsius?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 6, 2015)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Ive done about 7 rounds with it and the one thing it has highlighted is how bad my fairway wood and hybrids shots are
so its pointing me towards the areas that I need to work on.

That combined with accurate distances per club as opposed to measuring the odd great shot are proving really useful
		
Click to expand...

Really is a great addition to help us improve,


----------



## Break90 (Feb 6, 2015)

How do you regular users deal with short chip/pitch shots or recovery shots, without affecting the distance stats, eg if you chip out sideways 20 yards for example, or use a 9 iron to chip onto the green?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 6, 2015)

Break90 said:



			How do you regular users deal with short chip/pitch shots or recovery shots, without affecting the distance stats, eg if you chip out sideways 20 yards for example, or use a 9 iron to chip onto the green?
		
Click to expand...

If you look on the support pages of Game Golf it explains in depth, but I think it's some mathematical thing were they discounted best and worst distances to give normal shot average.
I think &#128515;


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 6, 2015)

New update released today
http://articles.gamegolf.com//article/-game-golf-feature-updates-feb-6th


----------



## DaveL (Feb 7, 2015)

http://articles.gamegolf.com//article/-game-golf-updates


----------



## Wabinez (Feb 7, 2015)

Tag on my putter split and fell apart today whilt pulling club out of the bag! Luckily, it fell to the bottom of the bag, but got to try and superglue it together


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 7, 2015)

Wabinez said:



			Tag on my putter split and fell apart today whilt pulling club out of the bag! Luckily, it fell to the bottom of the bag, but got to try and superglue it together
		
Click to expand...

Why not use one of the spare ones for your putter and send GG an email, they'll send you a replacement.


----------



## Break90 (Feb 7, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			If you look on the support pages of Game Golf it explains in depth, but I think it's some mathematical thing were they discounted best and worst distances to give normal shot average.
I think &#62979;
		
Click to expand...

I read somewhere about a bloke who has a spare tag attached to a cork, carries it in his pocket then when he's chipping or knocking it sideways he tags that one rather than the club he's actually using. 

Means that the club tags are giving true distances, but thinking it through it could skew the scrambling stats I guess?


----------



## Wabinez (Feb 7, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Why not use one of the spare ones for your putter and send GG an email, they'll send you a replacement.
		
Click to expand...

Will they though? According to their support, they say just use a spare tag. I'll give the gluing a go and make sure it still works before contacting them. Just doesn't feel right using a 'star' or something instead of the proper putter one


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 7, 2015)

Wabinez said:



			Will they though? According to their support, they say just use a spare tag. I'll give the gluing a go and make sure it still works before contacting them. Just doesn't feel right using a 'star' or something instead of the proper putter one
		
Click to expand...

I understand you can't buy spares, but if your's is design fault or a dodgy one they might, less than year old it should still be guaranteed. no harm in asking


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 7, 2015)

DaveL said:



			Hey Dave how's it going? I must admit I like it, it has a few flaws but you can work around them. Their CS is second to none and with it being in its infancy it will only get better and it's pretty good now
		
Click to expand...

Hi mate, yeah I'm good. Not getting to play as often as I'd like, but can't complain. I see your making really good leaps in that handicap of yours! :thup: You'll be leaving your dad in law behind won't you? Haha bet he loves that!  

Havnt heard a bad word about the game golf and I do love a gadget. Won't be long before I succumb to the itch...


----------



## DaveL (Feb 8, 2015)

Yeah mate I'm happy with the way it's going, really putting a lot of time into my swing, and got some lessons booked which I should be taking in the next month or so. I think (hope not) it's slightly a false HC, because we have been on winter tees and greens mainly.
 The main 2 things GG has given me, is I don't hit the ball anywhere near how far I thought I did and using GG really makes me concentrate on each shot.
 I can only see GG getting better as they add more features and as my handicap comes down I think it will become a more useful tool.
 When the weather warms up a little, I/we will have to come to your place for a round, and your always welcome to play here as well. Because of my shifts (at the moment) I can play most of my golf in the second half of each month.


----------



## dougscatch (Feb 8, 2015)

3rd round this morning. 
Wearing waterproofs doesn't work for belt clip issues so the unit was in my pocket and forgot to tag quite a few shots as a result.
Weirdly best round of recent times, despite the pea soup fog that stayed all round.
Lessons are being booked!
Roll on Summer!


----------



## Break90 (Feb 8, 2015)

used my game golf for the first time today, only missed tagging one shot and uploaded successfully this evening, found the process pretty simple, including adding a penalty shot and adding th shot I forgot to tag.

One question, given that to was my first round with the device, why would my 'average round score' be different to my score today?? I shot 84 today, which has been registered and signed in the system, however my average score in the dashboard is showing as 86. \\

Any ideas??


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 8, 2015)

Break90 said:



			used my game golf for the first time today, only missed tagging one shot and uploaded successfully this evening, found the process pretty simple, including adding a penalty shot and adding th shot I forgot to tag.

One question, given that to was my first round with the device, why would my 'average round score' be different to my score today?? I shot 84 today, which has been registered and signed in the system, however my average score in the dashboard is showing as 86. \\

Any ideas??
		
Click to expand...

Your round as you say shows 84, but when you use compare etc they put everyones score against a Par of 72, hence the 86 average, still 14 over.


----------



## Break90 (Feb 8, 2015)

Fair enough, my club has 2 courses, one is par 70, the other is par 72, so going forward the average score stat could be pretty inaccurate. 

Not sure why the system can't calculate that tbh, as the scorecard shows par 70. I've asked the question in the support section on the website, will see what comes back.


----------



## John_Findlay (Feb 9, 2015)

Break90 said:



			Fair enough, my club has 2 courses, one is par 70, the other is par 72, so going forward the average score stat could be pretty inaccurate. 

Not sure why the system can't calculate that tbh, as the scorecard shows par 70. I've asked the question in the support section on the website, will see what comes back.
		
Click to expand...

I wondered about this, too, but if you think about it it means that you're fairly comparing your scores against everyone else who you might follow in the "compare" section because everyone's off a mythical par 72 course. There's an "over par" section too though so best to just use that to calculate your actual average score.


----------



## John_Findlay (Feb 9, 2015)

dougscatch said:



			Wearing waterproofs doesn't work for belt clip issues so the unit was in my pocket and forgot to tag quite a few shots as a result.
		
Click to expand...

Just do what I do when wearing waterproofs. I attach the device to a string looped through a belt loop in my main pair of trousers (to avoid losing it if it slips off-see the post about not losing the device from earlier in January) then clip the device to my waterproof trouser elastic waistband in the usual way. You can still tag it properly if you're wearing a jumper or waterproof jacket over it as it doesn't actually need to touch the tag in the butt of your club. You only need to hover it within about a centimetre to hear the beep and feel the vibration activate.


----------



## Jake O'Reilly (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi guys,

Game Golf announced some software updates over the weekend, like the ability to choose which tee you played from. See the rest here: http://www.golf-monthly.co.uk/news/gear-news/game-golf-updates-announced-65947

Equally, if you enjoy mediocre golf and pull hooks, feel free to follow my 2015 escapades on GG.


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 9, 2015)

Jake O'Reilly said:



			Hi guys,

Game Golf announced some software updates over the weekend, like the ability to choose which tee you played from. See the rest here: http://www.golf-monthly.co.uk/news/gear-news/game-golf-updates-announced-65947

Equally, if you enjoy mediocre golf and pull hooks, feel free to follow my 2015 escapades on GG.
		
Click to expand...

Is GM planning on doing an article about GameGolf (rather than a review) where it looks at people stats etc etc? could be quite an intiguing read....?


----------



## Jake O'Reilly (Feb 9, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			Is GM planning on doing an article about GameGolf (rather than a review) where it looks at people stats etc etc? could be quite an intiguing read....?
		
Click to expand...

It's something we'll certainly be looking into if they are happy to release the data, however I have a feeling they'll want to keep it to themselves...


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 9, 2015)

Jake O'Reilly said:



			It's something we'll certainly be looking into if they are happy to release the data, however I have a feeling they'll want to keep it to themselves...
		
Click to expand...

Seems strange as i would think it would be good publicity for them... free case studies using some of their imagery within the UK biggest golf magazine? 

cant buy publicity like that!


----------



## Davehard8 (Feb 9, 2015)

I'm gain


----------



## SVB (Feb 9, 2015)

Most of the data is public domain anyway isn't it, that is the point of the social side of the device, or was their other data you'd need?


----------



## Jake O'Reilly (Feb 9, 2015)

SVB said:



			Most of the data is public domain anyway isn't it, that is the point of the social side of the device, or was their other data you'd need?
		
Click to expand...

You can currently compare say a 5 handicapper's fairways and greens with a 20 handicapper's, but to make a proper magazine feature we'd need stuff you can't get with a two minute search online, which hopefully will be possible as more and more people log rounds in the good weather.


----------



## apj0524 (Feb 9, 2015)

To give me piece of mind that I won't loose the device i bought one of these:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/380880708281?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

It attaches to the my belt look and the velcro strip makes it easy to detach if necessary and Â£2.95 inc delivery, Happy Days


----------



## dougscatch (Feb 9, 2015)

Yeah cheers John. I've done similar with trousers having seen your previous postings but not with waterproofs as my GGreens are lined so no trousers underneath. It wasn't raining, just cold and damp but theyre well insulated. But will find a way. Part of the problem was not playing for 3 weeks so not in habit\mindset of tagging.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 9, 2015)

apj0524 said:



			To give me piece of mind that I won't loose the device i bought one of these:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/380880708281?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

It attaches to the my belt look and the velcro strip makes it easy to detach if necessary and Â£2.95 inc delivery, Happy Days
		
Click to expand...

We had a previous thread about this very subject, all hail the JFK (John Findlay Kontraption) 
http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...lf-device-on-the-course&highlight=kontraption


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 9, 2015)

Jake O'Reilly said:



			Hi guys,

Game Golf announced some software updates over the weekend, like the ability to choose which tee you played from. See the rest here: http://www.golf-monthly.co.uk/news/gear-news/game-golf-updates-announced-65947

Equally, if you enjoy mediocre golf and pull hooks, feel free to follow my 2015 escapades on GG.
		
Click to expand...

Followed, feel free to follow back Paul Murray, over 1300 holes logged


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Feb 10, 2015)

I am now a game golf owner, looking for a little advice. 

I have a counterbalanced Tank putter, It appears to me that the weight in the end will stop you from fitting the node anyone else had this problem have a solution?


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 10, 2015)

NorfolkShaun said:



			I am now a game golf owner, looking for a little advice. 

I have a counterbalanced Tank putter, It appears to me that the weight in the end will stop you from fitting the node anyone else had this problem have a solution?
		
Click to expand...

you could use the putter tag as the ball marker? then you will use it on almost every hole and correctly tag it?


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Feb 10, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			you could use the putter tag as the ball marker? then you will use it on almost every hole and correctly tag it?
		
Click to expand...

That thought had crossed my mine, prefer it to the idea they put on their website of cutting the tag. Not that I would ever change my putter


----------



## Thustwest (Feb 11, 2015)

Hi Chaps

Picked my GG up today. Looking forward to playing with it over the weekend, Tony West.


----------



## markyjee (Feb 11, 2015)

Have played 4 times since getting GG, today was the second time I've forgotten to take the device &#128516;&#128516;


----------



## John_Findlay (Feb 11, 2015)

This is happening a lot earlier than expected, but....largely thanks to the stats shown from my first 10 rounds logged on GG, I've decided to "do a Crossfield" and dump my 3 iron and replace it with a new hybrid. Mainly because I spotted my preferred one (Titleist 913h 21 degree) on eBay today and won at an auction tonight. Yay.

The other reason. I'm borrowing a 20 degree Mizuno hybrid at the moment and need one of my own. Have a quick glance at my stats below between the existing Mizzy hybrid and the 3 iron. Here's a comparison of the two off the tee. Not much to separate them, eh? 
7 yards. They're only one degree different so that might explain that.








However, off the deck, off the fairway it's an entirely different matter. Seems I can't hit my 3 iron well at all, which is what I knew , to be honest. I may only have logged a few 3 irons but the writing was on the wall. A 60 yard difference can't be ignored.








As far as the new 913h hybrid is concerned I think it will replace both my existing clubs. I used to own the 910h and loved the feel off the face but had to get shot of it because I'd picked it up rather cheaply in completely the wrong shaft.

Anyone else noticing certain clubs glaring out at you as ones to get rid of?


----------



## chrisd (Feb 12, 2015)

I did a gapping test on a GC2 and my 4 and 5 irons off the deck go only 3 yards different, although I do get a bit more from the 4 iron off a tee. I haven't got enough stats on GG to confirm this but seems to be true in real play as i  don't always activate my GG on Matchplay rounds or excessively poor weather days in winter


----------



## apj0524 (Feb 12, 2015)

I have a Counter Balance Tank Putter and I tried the fixing solution as suggested on their web site and it did not work for me, almost lost the tag.  I have now fixed it to the top of the putter using a short sleeve of Heat Shrink Tubing, easily bought from Ebay and a hair dryer will shrink it over the grip and tag, I can post a picture if your are interested.

Was easy to to and very secure, and to change just cut the sleeving and re fit to a new putter


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Feb 12, 2015)

apj0524 said:



			I have a Counter Balance Tank Putter and I tried the fixing solution as suggested on their web site and it did not work for me, almost lost the tag.  I have now fixed it to the top of the putter using a short sleeve of Heat Shrink Tubing, easily bought from Ebay and a hair dryer will shrink it over the grip and tag, I can post a picture if your are interested.

Was easy to to and very secure, and to change just cut the sleeving and re fit to a new putter
		
Click to expand...

That's great thanks, have loads at work will do it tomorrow


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 12, 2015)

First round with it today. Must remember to use it with putter!


----------



## DaveL (Feb 12, 2015)

I must admit I'm terrible at tagging, I either forget or I double tag. Thankfully GG shows a missed shot and I also use scoresaver2 to make sure when I'm signing the round it's correct.


----------



## Badger (Feb 12, 2015)

picture would be appreciated.

picked up a gg this afternoon and fixing tags tonight have same issue with my tank putter.


----------



## apj0524 (Feb 13, 2015)

I'll post a picture of how I fixed mine this evening


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 13, 2015)

Well, popped in to see my local pro to blag some boxes this morning. Came out with a Game Golf. Looking forward to setting it up tonight.


----------



## adam6177 (Feb 13, 2015)

I installed mine last night, will have my first round with it on Sunday morning..... adam6177 if anyone wants to add me/take the Michael out of me


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Feb 13, 2015)

Tagged my first game golf round today, really easy to use forgot to tag once but quite easy to add after.

Interesting to see that stats, will be good to see these build up over time.

Also nice as I scored a round 80, would be a pb but winter tees make the course a little shorter at my place.


----------



## apj0524 (Feb 13, 2015)

This is how I fixed the Tag to the Counter Balance Putter, i used grey shrink wrap because it was what I had at work but red would look better


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 13, 2015)

Ok, I'm now registered. No rounds yet, but looking forward to seeing the stats. My account is - danwalsh74


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Feb 13, 2015)

Are the monthly changes still going? would love to join in


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 13, 2015)

Playing 2 rounds at Formby Hall this weekend, and not only forgot my GPS, but left GAME at home too  Gutted!


----------



## Richuk123 (Feb 14, 2015)

have 4 rounds on mine now. 5th tomorrow morning. I love it!, the stats are slowly building are making interesting reading. i cannot reccomend this product highly enough and has bags of potential moving forward.

My username is  :: griffwad83 if you want to have a nose

thanks

Rich


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 15, 2015)

Game Golf has taught me......

fairways are are wildly overrated


----------



## Thustwest (Feb 15, 2015)

Played my first round using Game Golf this morning. Far from my best round but at least I've got some stats that I can improve quickly . 

I didn't forget to tag too many shots, in fact I double tagged a few and it was very simple to edit the round when I got home.


I can see that it will take a few rounds for some of the stats to become useful.


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Feb 15, 2015)

Used mine for the second time today, have to say i was quite skeptical about it's use but now i'm hooked


----------



## adam6177 (Feb 15, 2015)

Played my first round with it today and I really enjoyed the thought process using it gave me.

I missed a couple of tags and am yet to decide on how best to record penalty strokes but I loved it.

I blew up on two holes but was happy to card a +18 score of 90.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 15, 2015)

adam6177 said:



			Played my first round with it today and I really enjoyed the thought process using it gave me.

I missed a couple of tags and am yet to decide on how best to record penalty strokes but I loved it.

I blew up on two holes but was happy to card a +18 score of 90.
		
Click to expand...

I always add penalties afterwards during the editing process


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Feb 15, 2015)

adam6177 said:



			Played my first round with it today and I really enjoyed the thought process using it gave me.

I missed a couple of tags and am yet to decide on how best to record penalty strokes but I loved it.

I blew up on two holes but was happy to card a +18 score of 90.
		
Click to expand...

When I did it I added after but tagged it again to remind me so I could see double tag


----------



## woody69 (Feb 15, 2015)

Used mine for the first time today. Kept forgetting to tag before putting, but was easy enough to add after. Was a pretty poor round (30 points) so not my best, but interesting looking at the stats after. My 8 iron club distances are terrible as it's my go to club around the green for short chips onto the green, but I guess the more rounds I add those numbers will start to even themselves out.


----------



## Thustwest (Feb 15, 2015)

NorfolkShaun said:



			When I did it I added after but tagged it again to remind me so I could see double tag
		
Click to expand...

:thup: good idea.


----------



## John_Findlay (Feb 15, 2015)

NorfolkShaun said:



			When I did it I added after but tagged it again to remind me so I could see double tag
		
Click to expand...

That's exactly what GameGolf suggests you do. Basically, every time you hit the club (whether it be OOB or whatever) you tag your club and use the editing process to correct the amount of strokes actually scored on each hole


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 15, 2015)

played a quick 18 today. 9holes from two different tees. Looks like the system wasn't aware so only recorded 9 holes. 

Dont  to play there often but will have to remember to score as two separate rounds unless anyone knows of a workaround?


----------



## DaveL (Feb 16, 2015)

I think the only way around it, is as you said record it as 2 separate rounds. Email GG support and they will sort out the round you played and might have some suggestions.


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Feb 16, 2015)

Is there anyway you can have a group on GG, there are quite a few of us on here with it now, rather than trying to follow everyone it would be easier if we could set up a user group in GG


----------



## adam6177 (Feb 16, 2015)

maybe a really stupid question, but when I search for people by username it never finds them?


----------



## DaveL (Feb 16, 2015)

There is a way to do it, and it's in this thread somewhere. GG uses real names for the main search. If you know what course they play, you could search that, I've just followed you using above technique, if it's not you ignore the above


----------



## Jiggo1983 (Feb 16, 2015)

Have added everyone. Feel free to add me Chris parker or jiggo1983

Did 10 holes on Saturday. Tagging is a great way to initiate the pre-shot routine and start concentrating.


----------



## And29 (Feb 16, 2015)

Is gamegolf worth the money?..


----------



## chrisd (Feb 16, 2015)

And29 said:



			Is gamegolf worth the money?..
		
Click to expand...

 That's difficult to answer

If you have the spare cash and want detailed analysis of your golf game -yes it is!


----------



## DaveL (Feb 16, 2015)

I don't think I have read a bad word said against it, and will probably get better, but as Chris said "if you have the spare cash"


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Feb 17, 2015)

And29 said:



			Is gamegolf worth the money?..
		
Click to expand...

I have to say I had thought about it a lot, I then came to the conclusion that it would not be worth it.

It was then bought for me for my birthday, having used it twice I would say it is great and well worth the money if you have the spare cash.


----------



## adam6177 (Feb 17, 2015)

I showed my first round to a guy at work who plays golf 6 times a year......his response was "wow, that's really nerdy - but quite cool".

My initial reaction to it is that 90% of it will be about bravado - e.g. how far you hit clubs, showing off scores etc.....but 10% of it will be useful, it'll make you think that you never hit fairways/greens and could actually focus your practice (if you allow it).


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 17, 2015)

And29 said:



			Is gamegolf worth the money?..
		
Click to expand...

Having used it for nearly 10 months I would say yes, as others have said, if used correctly as an aid to improving and identifying weak areas it helps you focus.
I take it along to lessons and the Pro has a look to see areas of improvement and areas to work on.
It's like any gadget, it's just that.
The other side is the fun side, ie, Challenges, Guys on here now have monthly challenges and mix them up to cover different aspects of the Game.
So even if you're out on your own, it can still be competitive.


----------



## John_Findlay (Feb 19, 2015)

As well as playing like a chopper today I had my first problem with GameGolf.

Check out this photo.








I went to tag my 9 iron and didn't hear the beep nor feel the vibration. On looking more closely I saw that the red tag in the end if my club was only half it's original depth and no longer had the 9i imprint. It seemed to have shorn in half through the middle. Had to abandon tagging that club for the rest of the round. Tagged my 8 iron instead and edited those shots when reviewing the round.

Emptied my bag after getting home to discover the sensor part of the tag had detached completely. I've superglued it back together and hopefully it will work next time but not happy.

Also, has anyone noticed that the lettering on the tags in now wearing away badly. I can't read 4 of them now.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 19, 2015)

John_Findlay said:



			As well as playing like a chopper today I had my first problem with GameGolf.

Check out this photo.








I went to tag my 9 iron and didn't hear the beep nor feel the vibration. On looking more closely I saw that the red tag in the end if my club was only half it's original depth and no longer had the 9i imprint. It seemed to have shorn in half through the middle. Had to abandon tagging that club for the rest of the round. Tagged my 8 iron instead and edited those shots when reviewing the round.

Emptied my bag after getting home to discover the sensor part of the tag had detached completely. I've superglued it back together and hopefully it will work next time but not happy.

Also, has anyone noticed that the lettering on the tags in now wearing away badly. I can't read 4 of them now.
		
Click to expand...

I've experienced the lettering wearing out, but, fingers crossed, no other fault as yet


----------



## Wabinez (Feb 19, 2015)

John_Findlay said:



			As well as playing like a chopper today I had my first problem with GameGolf.

Check out this photo.








I went to tag my 9 iron and didn't hear the beep nor feel the vibration. On looking more closely I saw that the red tag in the end if my club was only half it's original depth and no longer had the 9i imprint. It seemed to have shorn in half through the middle. Had to abandon tagging that club for the rest of the round. Tagged my 8 iron instead and edited those shots when reviewing the round.

Emptied my bag after getting home to discover the sensor part of the tag had detached completely. I've superglued it back together and hopefully it will work next time but not happy.

Also, has anyone noticed that the lettering on the tags in now wearing away badly. I can't read 4 of them now.
		
Click to expand...

Had exactly the same with my putter tag. It flipped off as I took it out of the bag. Luckily I saw it and it dropped in my bag. I superglued it, and it has been fine since...but something I am keeping my eye on


----------



## John_Findlay (Feb 20, 2015)

Well, after my disaster with my 9 iron tag yesterday there seem to be no ill effects today after super-glueing it back together. Works fine again. Phew.


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 20, 2015)

John_Findlay said:



			Well, after my disaster with my 9 iron tag yesterday there seem to be no ill effects today after super-glueing it back together. Works fine again. Phew.
		
Click to expand...

you should message them anyway, they'll probably replace it anyway for free


----------



## Jack_bfc (Feb 20, 2015)

Just purchased logged in and set up my clubs........

First try tomorrow afternoon in a practice round.....

mickrogers if anyone is interested....


----------



## Clive57 (Feb 21, 2015)

Just played heydon grange near Cambridge, it  provides 18 holes using 3 tracks of 9. my game golf picked this up as 2 nines not 18 anyone else had this sort of problem


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 21, 2015)

Clive57 said:



			Just played heydon grange near Cambridge, it  provides 18 holes using 3 tracks of 9. my game golf picked this up as 2 nines not 18 anyone else had this sort of problem
		
Click to expand...

you should contact customer support and give them names for the 18 hole configurations they will have mapped them as 3 seperate nine hole courses


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 22, 2015)

Finally managed to play some proper golf using GAME Golf this weekend, after a good lesson. Putted like an idiot yesterday, but 41% GIR and a sub 100 score is a nice bonus. Would have gone even lower today, but a rain/hail storm called the round off early. Still managed 5 holes, scoring a very respectable +2. Signs looking much more positive for my <85 round this year!


----------



## Wabinez (Feb 22, 2015)

Just in case anyone wasnt sure...it maps out a flush shank to make it look a semi-beautiful thing!!




Had another tag decide to flick off again today, but superglue will come to the rescue!


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Feb 22, 2015)

Wabinez said:



			Just in case anyone wasnt sure...it maps out a flush shank to make it look a semi-beautiful thing!!

View attachment 14090


Had another tag decide to flick off again today, but superglue will come to the rescue!
		
Click to expand...

Could of posted the same as i had one of those today, Texas scramble though so did not tag it.

I have to say i'm a little concerned about these tags falling off, hope they address this .


----------



## Jack_bfc (Feb 22, 2015)

Logged my first round (14 holes) yesterday!!

Loved my long drive on the 2nd (down wind) but not the poorly struck iron shot that followed!
Can't wait to log more rounds and build up a better set of stats!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 22, 2015)

NorfolkShaun said:



			Could of posted the same as i had one of those today, Texas scramble though so did not tag it.

I have to say i'm a little concerned about these tags falling off, hope they address this .
		
Click to expand...

Agree with the point on the tags, fingers crossed it won't happen to anyone else, may be a bit over the top, but instead of glueing it, couldn't you take it back to point of purchase and exchange the whole set for a new set or refund and buy again, surely if under 12 months it's still under guarantee?.


----------



## sam85 (Feb 23, 2015)

Does anyone know if it's possible to delete a round after you sign for it? 

The round of 19 under I signed for is slightly skewing my average scores


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 23, 2015)

sam85 said:



			Does anyone know if it's possible to delete a round after you sign for it? 

The round of 19 under I signed for is slightly skewing my average scores 

Click to expand...

just email them and ask them to unlock it


----------



## sam85 (Feb 23, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			just email them and ask them to unlock it
		
Click to expand...

:thup: Cheers Mendie.  Received a response within 10 minutes and they unlocked the rounds for me.  Excellent service.


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 23, 2015)

sam85 said:



			:thup: Cheers Mendie.  Received a response within 10 minutes and they unlocked the rounds for me.  Excellent service.
		
Click to expand...

they are brilliant!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 23, 2015)

You can now order a second set of tags
https://cart.gamegolf.com/store/activemt/en_US/buy/productID.307863900/quantity.1


----------



## John_Findlay (Feb 23, 2015)

John_Findlay said:



			Well, after my disaster with my 9 iron tag yesterday there seem to be no ill effects today after super-glueing it back together. Works fine again. Phew.
		
Click to expand...




MendieGK said:



			you should message them anyway, they'll probably replace it anyway for free
		
Click to expand...

I did just that ... and they have. No questions asked. Great service.


----------



## John_Findlay (Feb 23, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			You can now order a second set of tags
https://cart.gamegolf.com/store/activemt/en_US/buy/productID.307863900/quantity.1

Click to expand...

Â£31.87? 

Strange price but maybe worth the investment at some point in the future should the first set wear out or give up the ghost.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 23, 2015)

John_Findlay said:



			Â£31.87? 

Strange price but maybe worth the investment at some point in the future should the first set wear out or give up the ghost.
		
Click to expand...

I sent an email about tags wearing out and they came back and said they have had people test them over 300 rounds and no one has reported it wearing out to the point of effecting sensors


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Feb 24, 2015)

I cannot see a tag wearing out, the only issue i can see is the ta falling to bits or breaking as you put you club in the bag


----------



## DaveL (Feb 24, 2015)

Another competitor to GG https://www.golfpadgps.com/tags/start price is very competitive, depends how good the software is. Obviously I'm not interested, and probably most people on here won't be as we already own GG, but hopefully it will bring a lot more new features (quickly) to keep GG ahead of the competition.


----------



## Martin70 (Feb 26, 2015)

I've got a small bonus coming next month - seriously tempted to pull the trigger here.


----------



## Martin70 (Feb 27, 2015)

Got my bonus a month early but decided not to spend the cash after all. Maybe I'll be tempted if the price comes down or the rival system comes over here.

I'll treat myself to some new shirts and trousers instead I think.


----------



## woody69 (Feb 27, 2015)

Martin70 said:



			Got my bonus a month early but decided not to spend the cash after all. Maybe I'll be tempted if the price comes down or the rival system comes over here.

I'll treat myself to some new shirts and trousers instead I think.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the update :thup:


----------



## Martin70 (Feb 27, 2015)

Some really sarky posts on here lately


----------



## Richuk123 (Feb 28, 2015)

Have 6 rounds on mine now, and the stats are really eye opening.

Good thing about doing it in the winter is that the majority of drives i'm currently hitting are plugging or stopping really quick, so it's giving me a great idea on carry distances, which will be highly useful in the summer. it's also telling me the gap between my 19 hybrid and 4 iron is too big, near 30 yards.

it's telling me to buy a new 4 hybrid!, what more of an excuse do i need 

Best thing i've bought, and i am starting to see the benefits now, but you do need 5 round min on it before it looks really good.


----------



## Wabinez (Feb 28, 2015)

Richuk123 said:



			Have 6 rounds on mine now, and the stats are really eye opening.

Good thing about doing it in the winter is that the majority of drives i'm currently hitting are plugging or stopping really quick, so it's giving me a great idea on carry distances, which will be highly useful in the summer. it's also telling me the gap between my 19 hybrid and 4 iron is too big, near 30 yards.

it's telling me to buy a new 4 hybrid!, what more of an excuse do i need 

Best thing i've bought, and i am starting to see the benefits now, but you do need 5 round min on it before it looks really good.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, it is a real eye opener.  It's the inconsistency of distance as well.  One drive can go 260, and the next is 230!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 1, 2015)

What's this months challenge? any ideas :fore:


----------



## Trojan615 (Mar 1, 2015)

Sign me up Paul Thomas


----------



## DaveL (Mar 1, 2015)

Trojan615 said:



			Sign me up Paul Thomas
		
Click to expand...

Two Paul Thomas, which one


----------



## Trojan615 (Mar 1, 2015)

I see a fault in their system! I'm the one with a purple shirt on in the photo... And lots of rounds in England !


----------



## Richuk123 (Mar 1, 2015)

Wabinez said:



			Yeah, it is a real eye opener.  It's the inconsistency of distance as well.  One drive can go 260, and the next is 230!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, it really makes you see just how far you hit in windy conditions, uphill and downhill shots. i always look at my data after my round and i can look to see how far i hit x club into the wind on a certain par 3 etc.... really helps when faced win the same situation.


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Mar 1, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			What's this months challenge? any ideas :fore:
		
Click to expand...

If you are still looking for ideas how about seeing who can scramble best?


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Mar 1, 2015)

Richuk123 said:



			Yeah, it really makes you see just how far you hit in windy conditions, uphill and downhill shots. i always look at my data after my round and i can look to see how far i hit x club into the wind on a certain par 3 etc.... really helps when faced win the same situation.
		
Click to expand...

Really noticed this today, hit two real long drives (for me) and also had some that were so short. I have also noticed how some holes are always short


----------



## Scazza (Mar 1, 2015)

Nice to see that a lot of you have got on board with this product. I sold mine a couple months back due to not using it a great deal, but now I see that a lot of people on here are using it it's something I may repurchase in the near future. Great bit of kit.


----------



## SVB (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi Folks,

Sorry - been head down at work recently.

Well done to John F who takes the honours for the Feb Putts / hole challenge with a great round of +1 and only 1.5 putts per hole average.

This month I gone all ornithological - birdies are the order of the day, and lots of them as all rounds count!

Best of luck all,

Simon

PS - to all those who've joined recently I think I've spotted you all and should have sent you an invite - if not, please follow me on GG and I'll receipricate and add you onto the challenge.

Simon (Barnard)


----------



## adam6177 (Mar 2, 2015)

Uploaded mine yesterday - had my first real issue with the software.  It didn't recognise the 9th hole so I had to enter it in manually, which really wasn't easy and it still doesn't look right on my round overview.

Played really well for the first 7 holes and then decided to throw in a load of doubles and four 3 putts to finish with a very disappointing 91.

Oh and it messed up my longest drive.....the GPS must have been put off by sunshine and clear skies as it measured the shot at 293yards, but it was just under 260 in reality.


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 2, 2015)

adam6177 said:



			Uploaded mine yesterday - had my first real issue with the software.  It didn't recognise the 9th hole so I had to enter it in manually, which really wasn't easy and it still doesn't look right on my round overview.

Played really well for the first 7 holes and then decided to throw in a load of doubles and four 3 putts to finish with a very disappointing 91.

Oh and it messed up my longest drive.....the GPS must have been put off by sunshine and clear skies as it measured the shot at 293yards, but it was just under 260 in reality.
		
Click to expand...

message them,they will work with you to correct it all, i had issues mapping my course for about 3 weeks but their service was excellent.


----------



## Martin70 (Mar 5, 2015)

I've given in and ordered it.

Please add my username M70


----------



## Fish (Mar 6, 2015)

I've watched the video and looked at some reports from links on here and I'm close on pulling the trigger on 1 of these, the stats it gives on each of your clubs looks very good and interesting but, I can't find anywhere how it knows what course your on, do you have to download it somehow each course your play or do you only use it at your home course or do you wirelessly find the course once their like a GPS.

Can someone give me a quick once over on the operation of it please and more importantly, is it still as useful to you now to when you first bought it or has the novelty worn of, as can happen with a lot of golfing gadgets.

Cheers.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 6, 2015)

It's preloaded with every course or they'll add if yours isn't listed, you can search on the website.
Coming up to 12 months use and still if not more useful, 
Really good for monitoring improvement.


----------



## Wabinez (Mar 6, 2015)

Fish said:



			I've watched the video and looked at some reports from links on here and I'm close on pulling the trigger on 1 of these, the stats it gives on each of your clubs looks very good and interesting but, I can't find anywhere how it knows what course your on, do you have to download it somehow each course your play or do you only use it at your home course or do you wirelessly find the course once their like a GPS.

Can someone give me a quick once over on the operation of it please and more importantly, is it still as useful to you now to when you first bought it or has the novelty worn of, as can happen with a lot of golfing gadgets.

Cheers.
		
Click to expand...

It's GPS.  Turn it on 10 minutes before teeing off, and the system will pick up where you are after a few minutes.  Then it is just a case of tagging your club and away you go.


----------



## Martin70 (Mar 6, 2015)

Mine should arrive today. I think I will go out for a round on my own this weekend to get used to using it.

How loud is the beep when tagging or can it be turned off?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 6, 2015)

Martin70 said:



			Mine should arrive today. I think I will go out for a round on my own this weekend to get used to using it.

How loud is the beep when tagging or can it be turned off?
		
Click to expand...

Virtually silent, it vibrates when tagged and is more of an indicator, you'll soon get use to it as part of a pre/post shot routine.


----------



## Merv_swerve (Mar 6, 2015)

Fish said:



			I've watched the video and looked at some reports from links on here and I'm close on pulling the trigger on 1 of these, the stats it gives on each of your clubs looks very good and interesting but, I can't find anywhere how it knows what course your on, do you have to download it somehow each course your play or do you only use it at your home course or do you wirelessly find the course once their like a GPS.

Can someone give me a quick once over on the operation of it please and *more importantly, is it still as useful to you now to when you first bought it or has the novelty worn of, as can happen with a lot of golfing gadgets.
*
Cheers.
		
Click to expand...

Interested in the novelty factor diminishing.  Users!  Please advise!


----------



## DaveL (Mar 6, 2015)

I've had mine a couple of months, and it's the first thing I pick up so its not wearing off for me


----------



## Wabinez (Mar 6, 2015)

Yup, agree.  I'll hook it up and make sure it is functioning before use.  It's one of those that the more you use it, the more useful it becomes


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 6, 2015)

If anyone is interested or just curious you can download Game Golf to your PC/Mac and have an account, you don't need a device to join.
You can then "follow" any one on here and see there stats etc and see what it does,
Then any questions you have from that could be answered.


----------



## Break90 (Mar 6, 2015)

Fish said:



			I've watched the video and looked at some reports from links on here and I'm close on pulling the trigger on 1 of these, the stats it gives on each of your clubs looks very good and interesting but, I can't find anywhere how it knows what course your on, do you have to download it somehow each course your play or do you only use it at your home course or do you wirelessly find the course once their like a GPS.

Can someone give me a quick once over on the operation of it please and more importantly, is it still as useful to you now to when you first bought it or has the novelty worn of, as can happen with a lot of golfing gadgets.

Cheers.
		
Click to expand...


Ive had mina month or so and have got 7 rounds registered. 

It's just starting to come into its own in terms of the recording of stats, I think the more rounds you register the better the stats feedback is. You can also compare your stats to benchmarks for different scoring bands, so for example if you are looking to get to single figures you can compare your ectual stats for FIR, GIR, Scrambling, Sand Saves, Putts per round etc against the benchmark stats for players in general shooting scratch, 72-75, 75-80 etc. 

It's very easy to use, entering your rounds afterwards is easy after the first couple of goes, and the unit is GPS based so you just switch it on 10 mins before you tee off and it knows where you are. 

Great for practice rounds as you dont need to keep a scorecard. Also means you can look back on any round at any point in the future.


----------



## johndiggle (Mar 6, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			If anyone is interested or just curious you can download Game Golf to your PC/Mac and have an account, you don't need a device to join.
You can then "follow" any one on here and see there stats etc and see what it does,
Then any questions you have from that could be answered.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the info!


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 6, 2015)

Hey  Robin,

   Had mine in play for 4 rounds now. It's just starting to come together and can only improve over the course of the season..

 My aim is to keep updating it for the next few months (another 20-30 rounds), then to use it to pinpoint where I can best lose another few shots with targeted practice.. It's not a miracle cure, but if it knocks 2-3 shots off my handicap by showing where my bag set up is wrong, or which holes require which shots from the tee, then it's well worth it.. 

It's also enlightening with regards to distance.. One thing I've learned is that my Driver is very inconsistent (210 - 270 yards).. My 1 Hybrid is much more consistent (215-225 yards).. Next time I have a tricky tee shot I know which club to use.. I've also learned that I was wrong when I thought that I was predominantly hitting left off the tee. 

I really like it TBH..


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 6, 2015)

Martin70 said:



			I've given in and ordered it.

Please add my username M70
		
Click to expand...

Sorry martin can't find you by username, whats your full name


----------



## Fish (Mar 6, 2015)

Thank you everyone, I will be looking for the best price and pulling the trigger next weekend.


----------



## Merv_swerve (Mar 6, 2015)

Fish said:



			Thank you everyone, I will be looking for the best price and pulling the trigger next weekend.
		
Click to expand...

Please post where you decide to buy from if you think it's a good deal.


----------



## Fish (Mar 7, 2015)

Merv_swerve said:



			Please post where you decide to buy from if you think it's a good deal.
		
Click to expand...

It all looks pretty locked down at Â£159 everywhere I've looked so far, will ask my pro if he can get it in and do something, he'd rather make a few quid than see me buy it somewhere else.  Usually when prices are seen like this its because its a very low margin return to the retailer so they can't afford to reduce it.

I'll let you know, won't be for a another week though.


----------



## Martin70 (Mar 7, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Sorry martin can't find you by username, whats your full name
		
Click to expand...

Hi Paul

I've entered my full name as Martin T


----------



## DaveL (Mar 7, 2015)

I paid Â£132 from ebay, Noah the merchant I think and had no problems.


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Mar 7, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Sorry martin can't find you by username, whats your full name
		
Click to expand...

http://www.gamegolf.com/player/M70


----------



## Grantley1988 (Mar 7, 2015)

Really thinking about purchasing one of these. Have a game on monday with a guy who uses it so looking forward to seeing what he says on it.  Can i edit my stats from an ipad? I do not have a computer at home.


----------



## Break90 (Mar 7, 2015)

Fish said:



			It all looks pretty locked down at Â£159 everywhere I've looked so far, will ask my pro if he can get it in and do something, he'd rather make a few quid than see me buy it somewhere else.  Usually when prices are seen like this its because its a very low margin return to the retailer so they can't afford to reduce it.

I'll let you know, won't be for a another week though.
		
Click to expand...

Got mine on eBay, brand new still sealed in the box, for 125, so if you're lucky there are bargains out there


----------



## DaveL (Mar 7, 2015)

You need a PC/Mac to upload your round, this can't be done on an iPad/tablet. Once uploaded I think you can edit your round on an iPad/tablet which is no help if you have not got a computer


----------



## davemc1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Fish said:



			It all looks pretty locked down at Â£159 everywhere I've looked so far, will ask my pro if he can get it in and do something, he'd rather make a few quid than see me buy it somewhere else.  Usually when prices are seen like this its because its a very low margin return to the retailer so they can't afford to reduce it.

I'll let you know, won't be for a another week though.
		
Click to expand...

They'll do it for Â£152 in ag. Just press the challenge us on the website. Only a little saving I know, but it's  better in yours.


----------



## Martin70 (Mar 7, 2015)

Just signed my first round - it was easier than anticipated really.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 7, 2015)

Martin70 said:



			Just signed my first round - it was easier than anticipated really.
		
Click to expand...

Well done on the Taylormade Selection


----------



## tugglesf239 (Mar 9, 2015)

Well

I pulled the trigger and bought one of these today

This thread has a LOT to answer for, as i read it most days whilst trying to fight temptation!!

Please feel free to add me

http://www.gamegolf.com/player/tugglesf239

David Wilson @ Chorley GC

tugglesf239

Just need to flog my 3bays GSA to pay for it now!


----------



## tugglesf239 (Mar 9, 2015)

One question

Is the list off the guys and girls on this thread available through the App, or do we have to scroll through the thread to add individually?

Cheers

:thup:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 9, 2015)

tugglesf239 said:



			One question

Is the list off the guys and girls on this thread available through the App, or do we have to scroll through the thread to add individually?

Cheers

:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Add individually, unfortunately,


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 9, 2015)

tugglesf239 said:



			One question

Is the list off the guys and girls on this thread available through the App, or do we have to scroll through the thread to add individually?

Cheers

:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Check on my following list and follow them all mate. The only people I've followed have been via this thread.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Mar 10, 2015)

Cheers both 

Did think of doing that Danny, but was worried your non forum followers might think I was a stalker.....

Ha.


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 10, 2015)

tugglesf239 said:



			Cheers both 

Did think of doing that Danny, but was worried your non forum followers might think I was a stalker.....

Ha.
		
Click to expand...

Wait, you mean there's life outside of the forum? Novel concept!!


----------



## tugglesf239 (Mar 10, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			Wait, you mean there's life outside of the forum? Novel concept!!

Click to expand...

Hang on

The wifes just sent me a PM to see if i am going to bed.

No smileys on it unfortunately:mmm:


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 12, 2015)

Had a couple of good rounds in the past 2 days on two top golf courses. 

Word of warning, be careful turning on your device before you warm up. The practice net @ Hollinwell is close to the first tee, GameGolf picked up about 10 untagged shots  did make me laugh


----------



## DaveL (Mar 12, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			Had a couple of good rounds in the past 2 days on two top golf courses. 

Word of warning, be careful turning on your device before you warm up. The practice net @ Hollinwell is close to the first tee, GameGolf picked up about 10 untagged shots  did make me laugh
		
Click to expand...

You sure it was the practice net, and not a bad first hole


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 13, 2015)

DaveL said:



			You sure it was the practice net, and not a bad first hole 

Click to expand...

Caught me red handed :whoo:


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Mar 14, 2015)

Having now played a few rounds I am really finding the data interesting, what amazes me more than anything is the distance differences. I know gps is not 100% accurate but within reason I think i can put the ball in roughly the correct place but some shots go so much less than others.

To me just goes to show how terrain and wind really affects shots


----------



## tugglesf239 (Mar 14, 2015)

First outing with mine today, in nice calm conditions. 

Erm......

I think the correct term must be Stage-fright!

Had an absolute stinker  

Only my first outing so cant really read to much into anything.

i hope....

ha


----------



## Fish (Mar 15, 2015)

I haven't got the unit yet but I'm just setting up my account by following people and setting out "My Golf Bag", which I am finding quite confusing 

I can edit my bag and clubs but they don't match as per the titles I carry?  I carry a driver which was no problem other than it didn't list SLDR so used "other" and added it in, 4w (which I've currently put under 3w!), hybrid (no probs) and a 7w! So, with no 4i do I just state other under 4i and submit the details of my 7w?


----------



## Fish (Mar 15, 2015)

Fish said:



			I haven't got the unit yet but I'm just setting up my account by following people and setting out "My Golf Bag", which I am finding quite confusing 

I can edit my bag and clubs but they don't match as per the titles I carry?  I carry a driver which was no problem other than it didn't list SLDR so used "other" and added it in, 4w (which I've currently put under 3w!), hybrid (no probs) and a 7w! So, with no 4i do I just state other under 4i and submit the details of my 7w?
		
Click to expand...

[edit]  Just found the extra tags to add clubs and no doubt delete those I don't use


----------



## Wabinez (Mar 15, 2015)

It doesn't matter what tag you put on what club, as long as they match what you have set up. You could put the putter tag on your driver if you so desired. I have my hybrid tag on my 3 iron


----------



## Jack_bfc (Mar 15, 2015)

tugglesf239 said:



			Well

I pulled the trigger and bought one of these today

This thread has a LOT to answer for, as i read it most days whilst trying to fight temptation!!

Please feel free to add me


http://www.gamegolf.com/player/tugglesf239

David Wilson @ Chorley GC

tugglesf239

Just need to flog my 3bays GSA to pay for it now!
		
Click to expand...

Followed (mickrogers)!


----------



## Fish (Mar 17, 2015)

As I'm now following quite a few you, its interesting seeing the rounds that are being logged and how it is working, all good insight for when I get my unit in a week or 2.

I gather that after each stoke when you select your next club at the balls position that registers the preceding club and its position and distance, so, what happens if you pick up before completing a hole?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 17, 2015)

Fish said:



			As I'm now following quite a few you, its interesting seeing the rounds that are being logged and how it is working, all good insight for when I get my unit in a week or 2.

I gather that after each stoke when you select your next club at the balls position that registers the preceding club and its position and distance, so, what happens if you pick up before completing a hole?
		
Click to expand...

It registers your last tag as finishing in the hole, ie 490yd hole in one&#128515;
When you get to post round editing you can delete the hole completely. One flaw it has is that unless you putt out your last tag on a hole is assumed to have finished in the hole, it registers your club before you move or after shot and is registered until you tag the next.


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 18, 2015)

Just seen you can unsign rounds yourself now! when did that happen? 


Good News!


----------



## North Mimms (Mar 22, 2015)

Mr mimms is really enjoying his Game Golf unit.
He is mostly interested in knowing as much as possible about club distance, and  analysing hos strengths and weaknesses.

Our course cuts back and forth quite a bit so if it is quiet you can play less than 18 holes by missing out a variety of holes.
If you go straight from the 5th green to the 14th tee, can the GYG work out what you have done and still provide the right info? Or will it calculate how far you hit from the 6th tee down the 14th fairway?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 22, 2015)

North Mimms said:



			Mr mimms is really enjoying his Game Golf unit.
He is mostly interested in knowing as much as possible about club distance, and  analysing hos strengths and weaknesses.

Our course cuts back and forth quite a bit so if it is quiet you can play less than 18 holes by missing out a variety of holes.
If you go straight from the 5th green to the 14th tee, can the GYG work out what you have done and still provide the right info? Or will it calculate how far you hit from the 6th tee down the 14th fairway?
		
Click to expand...

Normally it registers tee to green, i.e., you hit from the 6th in any direction, when you play your next shot it will keep registering, however, the next time you play off a tee, it will register your previous shot as holing out on the 6th.
so you can play the holes in any order, but you can't mix them, i.e. tee off on 1st, hole out on 16th etc.
it will also register all 18 or as few as one.


----------



## D4RK1 (Mar 22, 2015)

Well as I'm a bit of a gadget geek its only a matter of time before I end up with one of these so I've just set myself up a profile and followed a hat full of folk. 
Mark OShea if you wish to follow back.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Mar 22, 2015)

Used mine for the second time today.

Has a total stinker again and keep flipping forgetting to tag my club.



Have not even bothered to upload as i cannot remember half the shots i had to dig out the cabbage.

Bad golf, even worse Game Golf tag management


----------



## DaveL (Mar 23, 2015)

You get used to tagging, my main problem is double tagging which is easily sorted. I also use SS2 scorecard as a double check and to make sure the stats are the same.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 23, 2015)

You need to make tagging part of your pre shot routine 
The easiest shots to forget to tag are the tap in putts , where you don't follow your normal routine .


----------



## Fish (Mar 23, 2015)

PhilTheFragger said:



			You need to make tagging part of your pre shot routine 
The easiest shots to forget to tag are the tap in putts , where you don't follow your normal routine .
		
Click to expand...

So you make a 1st put after initially tagging, then tag again for the 2nd put and so-on..


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 23, 2015)

Fish said:



			So you make a 1st put after initially tagging, then tag again for the 2nd put and so-on..
		
Click to expand...

Yes mate


----------



## adam6177 (Mar 23, 2015)

What I've found that works for me is that as I very first step to the ball I tag my club before I take my grip and start my practice routine.  Don't forget you've got 1 minute from the time you tag....plenty of time even for the most rigorous of pre shot routines.


----------



## Wabinez (Mar 23, 2015)

adam6177 said:



			What I've found that works for me is that as I very first step to the ball I tag my club before I take my grip and start my practice routine.  Don't forget you've got 1 minute from the time you tag....plenty of time even for the most rigorous of pre shot routines.
		
Click to expand...

The tag doesn't know when you have hit the ball...so I'm not entirely sure what the minute's grace is about to be honest. You can walk to the ball, tag the club...stand for a couple of minutes and then play.  the system still registers that you have tagged your club


----------



## adam6177 (Mar 23, 2015)

Wabinez said:



			The tag doesn't know when you have hit the ball...so I'm not entirely sure what the minute's grace is about to be honest. You can walk to the ball, tag the club...stand for a couple of minutes and then play.  the system still registers that you have tagged your club
		
Click to expand...

Looks like I slightly misinterpreted the 60 second thing:

*Can I take my shot while the green light flashes?               
**Yes, the green light will flash for 60 seconds after you tag your shot. The green light confirms that the system picked up the tag and is functioning properly to record your round. If you want to hit the next shot while the green light is still on, just tag the club again.  *


----------



## Martin70 (Mar 23, 2015)

Entered my second round on Friday - found I didn't have to think about it quite so much. I found it easier to clip it onto the right hip and I used a plastic gardening tie to secure it to my belt loop just in case.

I too always tag before taking my grip - apart from a tap in putt when I am happy to pop it in then tag it.


----------



## DaveL (Mar 23, 2015)

I think the confusion regarding the 60 secs, is the green light stays on for 60 secs to confirm you have tagged the club, not that you have to hit your shot in 60 secs


----------



## woody69 (Mar 23, 2015)

DaveL said:



			I think the confusion regarding the 60 secs, is the green light stays on for 60 secs to confirm you have tagged the club, not that you have to hit your shot in 60 secs
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, exactly that. I guess it's there in case you have a senior moment and can't remember if you tagged or not.


----------



## adam6177 (Mar 23, 2015)

woody69 said:



			Yeah, exactly that. I guess it's there in case you have a senior moment and can't remember if you tagged or not.
		
Click to expand...

I'm only 34 I still don't remember.... I'll look for the green light next time!


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 23, 2015)

If you don't play your shot straight away though, the light will go out, but then it could pick up another shot. I've had the device pick up shots that I've not buzzed in the practice nets next to the first tee at courses like Reigate Hill and Lancaster before, so imagine it could pick up other shots on the course randomly if you don't play within the 60 seconds.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Mar 23, 2015)

PhilTheFragger said:



			You need to make tagging part of your pre shot routine 
The easiest shots to forget to tag are the tap in putts , where you don't follow your normal routine .
		
Click to expand...

I think i will wear it when i am at the range just to try and embed it into my routine

You are right about forgetting the short putts.......

I am usually swearing under my breath and cursing obscenities when i miss a short one.....


----------



## SaintHacker (Mar 25, 2015)

I've treated myself. paulhoughton is my username if anyone wants some light entertainment


----------



## Martin70 (Mar 25, 2015)

Got quite used to this now. I won't use it in comps as I feel I may occasionally delay a pp but on bounce games will use it. Also it gives me a bit of a more interesting reason to go out on my own when I fancy that.

I'm registered as  M70 I think. I'm in the pub today relaxing after a presentation course in work which was far more stressful than trying to nail a wood from the fairway.


----------



## rickg (Mar 25, 2015)

Just pulled the trigger. Should arrive Friday just in time for our first board comp off the black tees Saturday, (if I work out how to set it up Friday night).

Registered as USERNAME
rickg
www.gamegolf.com/player/rickg
Rick Garg


----------



## chrisd (Mar 26, 2015)

So, having just replaced my irons and the new ones are about a club shorter than the old - do I start afresh with the tagging of just change the clubs and keep the cumulative figures?


----------



## DaveL (Mar 26, 2015)

If you are not going to use the old irons again, I would of thought it best to start again. Having said that with the ground firming up, the extra rollout might make up for the clubs being one club shorter, so your old club winter distance might be your new clubs summer distance if that makes sense (I have just got up )


----------



## chrisd (Mar 26, 2015)

DaveL said:



			If you are not going to use the old irons again, I would of thought it best to start again. Having said that with the ground firming up, the extra rollout might make up for the clubs being one club shorter, so your old club winter distance might be your new clubs summer distance if that makes sense (I have just got up )
		
Click to expand...

It does make sense but the distances are still going to be different, but if I start again I've to start compiling a whole new set of stats and I don't tend to use the game golf always, especially 4bbb games


----------



## DaveL (Mar 26, 2015)

Email GG and explain to them what you want, and see if they can come up with any ideas or quick fixes. Might be worth a go before you delete your data, if that's the route you decide


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 26, 2015)

You can now keep different stats for different clubs, GG then shows you stats side by side, good for comparing how you were/are doing, it doesn't use your old info for your new clubs


----------



## chrisd (Mar 26, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			You can now keep different stats for different clubs, GG then shows you stats side by side, good for comparing how you were/are doing, it doesn't use your old info for your new clubs
		
Click to expand...

I think that's the answer Paul


----------



## apj0524 (Mar 26, 2015)

I would have thought that when the tags are set up against the new clubs and they are different, ie Ping G20 Old, Ping G30 New, the stats for the old clubs will be as they are now and as you use the new clubs new stats will be built up.  I guess to only issue will be driving Stats and Approach stats but these just look at, for the driver distance and Left and right and for the approach shots how close to the flag, of have I missed something?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 26, 2015)

apj0524 said:



			I would have thought that when the tags are set up against the new clubs and they are different, ie Ping G20 Old, Ping G30 New, the stats for the old clubs will be as they are now and as you use the new clubs new stats will be built up.  I guess to only issue will be driving Stats and Approach stats but these just look at, for the driver distance and Left and right and for the approach shots how close to the flag, of have I missed something?
		
Click to expand...

You can filter stats to clubs/rounds etc, I've got 2 drivers on GG (old and new) and can filter to see either by info you mention, good to see improvement.


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 27, 2015)

GameGolf Handicap??? another new release


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 27, 2015)

Quite like the idea of the GAME Golf handicap, didn't know that was coming. Not happy with my 27.9 handicap, but that will soon come rocketing down!


----------



## DaveL (Mar 27, 2015)

Slightly higher than my SS2 handicap , nice update all the same.


----------



## ventura (Mar 27, 2015)

Game golf handicap 10.6 - actual handicap 16.5.

All rounds I've played with it have been on short winter course, mostly with mats. If only my summer game was as good as my winter one!


----------



## SaintHacker (Mar 27, 2015)

ventura said:



			Game golf handicap 10.6 - actual handicap 16.5.

!
		
Click to expand...

Hola Senor!:whoo:


----------



## turkish (Mar 27, 2015)

Where do we get our GG handicap?


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 27, 2015)

Should see it between average score and putts per hole on your homepage!

Can go back and unsign and edit rounds now, which is a nice little feature. Love the fact the GAME Golf team are constantly improving the site and adding features. It's a great system.


----------



## Break90 (Mar 27, 2015)

Actual handicap 13.1

Game Golf handicap 12.7

Despite the fact that 4 of my last 5 rounds have been absolute abominations!!!

Nice addition


----------



## Toad (Mar 27, 2015)

GG handicap 2.1 actual 6.5. 

You have to love the short winter courses .


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 27, 2015)

Game golf HC ? 

How are they working out the difference between your actual HC ?


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 27, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Game golf HC ? 

How are they working out the difference between your actual HC ?
		
Click to expand...

word for word from the site - 

[h=4]GG Handicap[/h]The GAME GOLF Handicap is an estimate of the number of strokes you will achieve, over (or under) par, in an 18-hole round of golf. In other words, it is an estimate of your scoring ability on a golf course of a typical difficulty and yardage.
The GAME GOLF platform has accumulated hundreds of thousands of golf rounds uploaded by players from all over the world. GAME GOLF now has a baseline statistic of scratch players that can be used as a benchmark against your most recent rounds of golf that you choose to include in your stats.
The GAME GOLF Handicap is not the equivalent of USGA's Handicap Index. Our methodology does not use the USGA course and slope rating of a course. Hence the GAME GOLF Handicap will work for rounds played on golf courses worldwide.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 27, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			word for word from the site - 

[h=4]GG Handicap[/h]The GAME GOLF Handicap is an estimate of the number of strokes you will achieve, over (or under) par, in an 18-hole round of golf. In other words, it is an estimate of your scoring ability on a golf course of a typical difficulty and yardage.
The GAME GOLF platform has accumulated hundreds of thousands of golf rounds uploaded by players from all over the world. GAME GOLF now has a baseline statistic of scratch players that can be used as a benchmark against your most recent rounds of golf that you choose to include in your stats.
The GAME GOLF Handicap is not the equivalent of USGA's Handicap Index. Our methodology does not use the USGA course and slope rating of a course. Hence the GAME GOLF Handicap will work for rounds played on golf courses worldwide.

Click to expand...

Ah right - does it say which stats it uses to make the estimate ? Just the scoring or the distance and FIR and GIR etc


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 27, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Ah right - does it say which stats it uses to make the estimate ? Just the scoring or the distance and FIR and GIR etc
		
Click to expand...

No, thats it i am afraid. I think its based largely on your overall score and other peoples scores rather than 'stats' per say


----------



## rickg (Mar 27, 2015)

Mine turned up today so just finished setting it up.........can't wait to use it tomorrow!


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Mar 27, 2015)

Handicap feature is nice has me as 13.1 actual is 13.8.

Been playing rubbish too


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 28, 2015)

Anyone noticed the new GPS part of the app on the phone? Very cool


----------



## SaintHacker (Mar 28, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			Anyone noticed the new GPS part of the app on the phone? Very cool
		
Click to expand...

I'm actually a little bit miffed that I've just gone and paid Â£150 for the gadget, when it seems like I could have just done it for free with my phone. That said I'm not sure it would be legal to use the phone in a comp, so swings and roundabouts...


----------



## DaveL (Mar 28, 2015)

Only trouble with phones, is they are hard to see in bright sunshine (we should be so lucky) and the battery drain.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 28, 2015)

SaintHacker said:



			I'm actually a little bit miffed that I've just gone and paid Â£150 for the gadget, when it seems like I could have just done it for free with my phone. That said I'm not sure it would be legal to use the phone in a comp, so swings and roundabouts...
		
Click to expand...

Was a bit surprised to see this, if it's available to all, why bother with the tags?
Sounds like email timeðŸ˜ƒ


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 28, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Was a bit surprised to see this, if it's available to all, why bother with the tags?
Sounds like email time&#128515;
		
Click to expand...

Below is the reply to my email I sent, replied within an hour!!!

Thank you for your message and for your candid feedback. We understand that the new features in the app add to the overall GAME GOLF product line but believe there are a number of distinct advantages for device users over and above the app features alone.

The GAME GOLF device allows customers to gather their data more seamlessly without the need to carry a phone or pull out a phone each time they hit a shot. You are not reliant on phone service coverage and some courses prohibit the use of phones on-course. The shot detection algorithm built into the device collects those shots even if you forget to TAG, thus making the post-round editing smoother. The TAG & Go design is also based on performance triggers from sport psychology that are designed to help you develop an even stronger pre-shot routine. Thus, overall we see that the TAG & GO with the device is a more convenient and less intrusive way for golfers to enjoy their round of golf.

Another key difference that you may be familiar with is that the GAME GOLF device is PGA and R&A compliant for tournament use, thus you can use it in any and all competitions. At this time no other phone / device has the same level of approval.

We will continue to work on ways of adding other technology platforms such as the tablet that you suggest. We are happy that you are enjoying your GAME GOLF experience and will continue to work hard on your behalf to ensure that you have a great experience with the device.


----------



## SaintHacker (Mar 28, 2015)

Thats a fair enough reply. If a phone is illegal in competition then for most its pretty pointless as I imagine competetive golf takes up most rounds of someones season.
Just uploaded my first round, had to make a couple of alterations but on the whole I'm well impressed with it. And the golf wasn't too shabby either for a change!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 28, 2015)

SaintHacker said:



			Thats a fair enough reply. If a phone is illegal in competition then for most its pretty pointless as I imagine competetive golf takes up most rounds of someones season.
Just uploaded my first round, had to make a couple of alterations but on the whole I'm well impressed with it. And the golf wasn't too shabby either for a change!
		
Click to expand...

There customer service is brilliant&#9971;&#65039;


----------



## rickg (Mar 29, 2015)

Uploaded my first round earlier....love the stats availability. 
Got an issue with our black championship tees as 2 holes are par 4's but the scorecard has them as par 5's so it shows the blacks as par 74 when it's actually 72.
Emailed them and asked them to update it and scanned a copy of the card.
Be interesting to see how long it takes to get a reply.

Can't wait to add more rounds to start building up the stats...........my mate was so impressed after I'd downloaded the round, he immediately ordered one on-line..


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 29, 2015)

SVB said:



			Hi Folks,

Sorry - been head down at work recently.

Well done to John F who takes the honours for the Feb Putts / hole challenge with a great round of +1 and only 1.5 putts per hole average.

This month I gone all ornithological - birdies are the order of the day, and lots of them as all rounds count!

Best of luck all,

Simon

PS - to all those who've joined recently I think I've spotted you all and should have sent you an invite - if not, please follow me on GG and I'll receipricate and add you onto the challenge.

Simon (Barnard)
		
Click to expand...

Hello mate,
Time for April's challenge, need to try and win one, not very good at Birdies&#128540;


----------



## Wabinez (Mar 29, 2015)

rickg said:



			Uploaded my first round earlier....love the stats availability. 
Got an issue with our black championship tees as 2 holes are par 4's but the scorecard has them as par 5's so it shows the blacks as par 74 when it's actually 72.
Emailed them and asked them to update it and scanned a copy of the card.
Be interesting to see how long it takes to get a reply.

Can't wait to add more rounds to start building up the stats...........my mate was so impressed after I'd downloaded the round, he immediately ordered one on-line..
		
Click to expand...

Your rounds are hilarious to view when using the app on my iPad. The imagery obviously hasn't been updated, so it looks as though you are just hitting a ball in a forest!


----------



## rickg (Mar 29, 2015)

Wabinez said:



			Your rounds are hilarious to view when using the app on my iPad. The imagery obviously hasn't been updated, so it looks as though you are just hitting a ball in a forest!
		
Click to expand...

Lol....I know...it's just plain wrong! 
Annoying thing is that our course is available updated on Google maps, but not on Google Earth....but apparently Game Golf can't use google maps ( which is more up to dose) it's madness

Here is the Google maps version



And here is part of the building site that my round is mapped against in game golf from Google earth.



Anyone else have this issue or any suggestions?


----------



## rickg (Mar 30, 2015)

Wabinez said:



			Your rounds are hilarious to view when using the app on my iPad. The imagery obviously hasn't been updated, so it looks as though you are just hitting a ball in a forest!
		
Click to expand...

My first 3 holes....1 and 3 were fairway in regulation!! :rofl:


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Mar 30, 2015)

rickg said:



			Lol....I know...it's just plain wrong! 
Annoying thing is that our course is available updated on Google maps, but not on Google Earth....but apparently Game Golf can't use google maps ( which is more up to dose) it's madness

Here is the Google maps version
View attachment 14719


And here is part of the building site that my round is mapped against in game golf from Google earth.

View attachment 14720

Anyone else have this issue or any suggestions?
		
Click to expand...

That is a shame, does seem an odd one would maybe understand if it was a Bing / Google thing but not when Google holds both maps


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 30, 2015)

rickg said:



			Lol....I know...it's just plain wrong! 
Annoying thing is that our course is available updated on Google maps, but not on Google Earth....but apparently Game Golf can't use google maps ( which is more up to dose) it's madness

Here is the Google maps version
View attachment 14719


And here is part of the building site that my round is mapped against in game golf from Google earth.

View attachment 14720

Anyone else have this issue or any suggestions?
		
Click to expand...

The sea looks really inviting mate 

Can you e mail google Earth to ask them to update ? Would have thought they would sync with each other


----------



## SVB (Mar 30, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Hello mate,
Time for April's challenge, need to try and win one, not very good at Birdies&#63004;
		
Click to expand...

Yep - I'm on it this evening.  I've miserably failed on the birdie front too.

I'll have a look to see if the GG Hcp has filtered through to any new comp options to level the field a bit against those pesky Cat 1 types!

Simon.


----------



## Martin70 (Mar 30, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Hello mate,
Time for April's challenge, need to try and win one, not very good at Birdies&#63004;
		
Click to expand...

I think I am following Simon but can't seem to find the challenge


----------



## KJT123 (Mar 30, 2015)

How do i join? Just bought my device and heading out later today.


----------



## Wabinez (Mar 30, 2015)

NorfolkShaun said:



			That is a shame, does seem an odd one would maybe understand if it was a Bing / Google thing but not when Google holds both maps
		
Click to expand...

I think I remember GameGolf saying somewhere that on a PC, it will use Google Earth data, but on an iPad/iPhone, it uses Apple Maps data, which may not be as up to date


----------



## SVB (Mar 30, 2015)

Martin70 said:



			I think I am following Simon but can't seem to find the challenge
		
Click to expand...




KJT123 said:



			How do i join? Just bought my device and heading out later today.
		
Click to expand...

OK - April challenge set up and I've invited all who are following me.  (you should have an email and notification in GG notifications).

If I've missed you, follow up (Simon Barnard) and I'll follow-back / add you on.

Simon


----------



## SVB (Mar 30, 2015)

Also, just emailed GG re ability to have nett score challenge as currently all are against gross so will favour lower hcp players as they must be getting round to this soon!

Simon


----------



## 3565 (Mar 30, 2015)

rickg said:



			My first 3 holes....1 and 3 were fairway in regulation!! :rofl:

View attachment 14721


View attachment 14722


View attachment 14723

Click to expand...

Just think what your hc would be If you didn't have to fight thru that crap. Lol


----------



## DaveL (Mar 30, 2015)

SVB said:



			Also, just emailed GG re ability to have nett score challenge as currently all are against gross so will favour lower hcp players as they must be getting round to this soon!

Simon
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for your time and effort Simon.


----------



## KJT123 (Mar 31, 2015)

Can anyone beat this? 

http://oi60.tinypic.com/a5kl75.jpg

:rofl:


----------



## DaveL (Apr 1, 2015)

That looks like one of my rounds


----------



## Fish (Apr 1, 2015)

KJT123 said:



			Can anyone beat this? 

http://oi60.tinypic.com/a5kl75.jpg

:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:

That's brilliant, especially as it starts to come down in yardage initially, although slightly, but then from 2yds goes back to 22yds again   :rofl:


----------



## SVB (Apr 1, 2015)

KJT123 said:



			Can anyone beat this? 

http://oi60.tinypic.com/a5kl75.jpg

:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

:cheers:


----------



## SVB (Apr 1, 2015)

SVB said:



			Also, just emailed GG re ability to have nett score challenge as currently all are against gross so will favour lower hcp players as they must be getting round to this soon!

Simon
		
Click to expand...




DaveL said:



			Thanks for your time and effort Simon.
		
Click to expand...

folks,

just got got this reply from GG:

"We just released the handicap feature and this feature is still very raw, we are in the process of making the handicap more accurate so that we can accommodate all formats related to Stroke play and Stableford competitions in our challenges. This process will take about a month or so."

So, looks like gross comp for this / next month but some hcp challenges over summer so good news!  I'll keep on the case and update here when I have more to report,

Simon.


----------



## Region3 (Apr 1, 2015)

KJT123 said:



			Can anyone beat this? 

http://oi60.tinypic.com/a5kl75.jpg

:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Is this evidence that Tiger Woods is back playing again?


----------



## DaveL (Apr 1, 2015)

Region3 said:



			Is this evidence that Tiger Woods is back playing again?
		
Click to expand...

:clap:


----------



## CirenBhoy (Apr 1, 2015)

Finally got myself a GG after 4 months of contemplating it. Playing at Gleneagles on Monday so thought I would take the plunge and map my round for posterity.

Should make for some interesting post-round analysis.


----------



## SVB (Apr 1, 2015)

CirenBhoy said:



			Finally got myself a GG after 4 months of contemplating it. Playing at Gleneagles on Monday so thought I would take the plunge and map my round for posterity.

Should make for some interesting post-round analysis. 

Click to expand...

Welcome to the collective!

Feel free to follow me on GG (Simon Barnard) and I'll add you to April challenge.


----------



## CirenBhoy (Apr 1, 2015)

Cheers SVB, consider yourself followed. We're not to far from each other.


----------



## ventura (Apr 3, 2015)

I've emailed support today as my rounds still aren't being submitted to challenges even though we're back on the full course.

Is it normally submitted instantly for others or take a while to update?

Had 39% GIR today so I'd be leading April challenge at least for a short while!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 3, 2015)

ventura said:



			I've emailed support today as my rounds still aren't being submitted to challenges even though we're back on the full course.

Is it normally submitted instantly for others or take a while to update?

Had 39% GIR today so I'd be leading April challenge at least for a short while!
		
Click to expand...

If you're registered for the challenge it automatically enters your score when you sign the round


----------



## RW1986 (Apr 3, 2015)

So I've unpacked my GG and attached it to the clubs.
will be heading out for a round in the morning so shall try out my first round with them. Rick Wilson if anybody wants to follow and I'll give a follow back :thup:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 3, 2015)

ventura said:



			I've emailed support today as my rounds still aren't being submitted to challenges even though we're back on the full course.

Is it normally submitted instantly for others or take a while to update?

Had 39% GIR today so I'd be leading April challenge at least for a short while!
		
Click to expand...

send them an email mate, you're definitely listed on the challenge, take your time though as I get longer in 1st :whoo:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 3, 2015)

RW1986 said:



			So I've unpacked my GG and attached it to the clubs.
will be heading out for a round in the morning so shall try out my first round with them. Rick Wilson if anybody wants to follow and I'll give a follow back :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Following you Rick, enjoy ne:


----------



## SaintHacker (Apr 3, 2015)

Probably a daft question, but does it cope with shortened rounds? My youngest wants to go out for a few holes tomorrow but he's only just turned 10 so 9 holes is enough for him.Will it still update my stats if I use it or throw a wobbly when I try to upload it?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 3, 2015)

SaintHacker said:



			Probably a daft question, but does it cope with shortened rounds? My youngest wants to go out for a few holes tomorrow but he's only just turned 10 so 9 holes is enough for him.Will it still update my stats if I use it or throw a wobbly when I try to upload it?
		
Click to expand...

It records as few as you wish&#128515;


----------



## DaveL (Apr 4, 2015)

SaintHacker said:



			Probably a daft question, but does it cope with shortened rounds? My youngest wants to go out for a few holes tomorrow but he's only just turned 10 so 9 holes is enough for him.Will it still update my stats if I use it or throw a wobbly when I try to upload it?
		
Click to expand...

You can also play the holes in any order and GG will put them in the right order. If you want to open up a can of worms you could swap the tags to his clubs and set him up a GG account up and show him his round when you get home


----------



## Fish (Apr 4, 2015)

Right I collected mine today :whoo:

Got it all out the box, unfortunately he's lost the 4i and is using the star for that otherwise its all complete, I think! Can't complain for Â£75 :thup:

Just got the booklet out to see how to set it up and the writing is minute and afetr a quick glance and straining my eyes, I don't think there are any instructions 

Do I just plug it in and follow prompts?


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Apr 4, 2015)

Fish said:



			Right I collected mine today :whoo:

Got it all out the box, unfortunately he's lost the 4i and is using the star for that otherwise its all complete, I think! Can't complain for Â£75 :thup:

Just got the booklet out to see how to set it up and the writing is minute and afetr a quick glance and straining my eyes, I don't think there are any instructions 

Do I just plug it in and follow prompts?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, seem to remember the instructions and a quick start guide are online on the game golf forum


----------



## D4RK1 (Apr 4, 2015)

Sitting in the hotel in Portugal after our first 2 days here. Played the vale delobo ocean and the millennium. Beers going down a treat so ended up spying eBay and now how my game golf heading to my door for when I get home. Can't wait


----------



## Fish (Apr 4, 2015)

NorfolkShaun said:



			Yes, seem to remember the instructions and a quick start guide are online on the game golf forum
		
Click to expand...

I set up an account on Game Golf before I got the gear so is it just a case of fitting the plugs into my matching clubs as I've set them up in the settings in My Bag, turn it on at the course and off I go? 

Do I need to switch it on whilst plugged in to my computer and follow any prompts or is it all self primed, I'm just concerned as its second-hand?


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Apr 4, 2015)

Fish said:



			I set up an account on Game Golf before I got the gear so is it just a case of fitting the plugs into my matching clubs as I've set them up in the settings in My Bag, turn it on at the course and off I go? 

Do I need to switch it on whilst plugged in to my computer and follow any prompts or is it all self primed, I'm just concerned as its second-hand?
		
Click to expand...

Nope, but it will take a few mins for a gps lock when on the course, also if you turn it on too early i.e. while warming up it will detect these shots. These can easily be edited out though. 

Also if you do not have a gps lock you cannot tag your club, but can add the shot after.

The lights flash red / white prior to gps lock then the unit will beep and the white light will flash. I think but maybe wrong when you tag you get the beep and vibrate the unit will then flash white and green to remind you it has tagged a shot.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 4, 2015)

NorfolkShaun said:



			Nope, but it will take a few mins for a gps lock when on the course, also if you turn it on too early i.e. while warming up it will detect these shots. These can easily be edited out though. 

Also if you do not have a gps lock you cannot tag your club, but can add the shot after.

The lights flash red / white prior to gps lock then the unit will beep and the white light will flash. I think but maybe wrong when you tag you get the beep and vibrate the unit will then flash white and green to remind you it has tagged a shot.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 4, 2015)

Fish said:



			Right I collected mine today :whoo:

Got it all out the box, unfortunately he's lost the 4i and is using the star for that otherwise its all complete, I think! Can't complain for Â£75 :thup:

Just got the booklet out to see how to set it up and the writing is minute and afetr a quick glance and straining my eyes, I don't think there are any instructions 

Do I just plug it in and follow prompts?
		
Click to expand...

Have you charged it mate? When you plug it into computer and log on it will show what % charged it is, Red chsrging, Green fully charged.


----------



## Fish (Apr 4, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Have you charged it mate? When you plug it into computer and log on it will show what % charged it is, Red chsrging, Green fully charged.
		
Click to expand...

Just got a red light, because I set up an account before I got the gear it was a little confusing, I've now found the GG/Start info and downloaded the transfer stuff and confirmed my tags to my bag/clubs, it then gave me a pop up but said no device found and no rounds recorded, so I just tried to switch it on whilst still in the computer and I got a red/white light but no change on the computer for a few minutes so I've switched it off again just with the red light showing to charge.

I think I'm all downloaded now


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Apr 4, 2015)

Fish said:



			Just got a red light, because I set up an account before I got the gear it was a little confusing, I've now found the GG/Start info and downloaded the transfer stuff and confirmed my tags to my bag/clubs, it then gave me a pop up but said no device found and no rounds recorded, so I just tried to switch it on whilst still in the computer and I got a red/white light but no change on the computer for a few minutes so I've switched it off again just with the red light showing to charge.

I think I'm all downloaded now 

Click to expand...

Are you on windows in so which version?


----------



## Fish (Apr 4, 2015)

NorfolkShaun said:



			Are you on windows in so which version?
		
Click to expand...

Window XP Professional version 2002

I've now got a green light!


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Apr 4, 2015)

Fish said:



			Window XP Professional version 2002

I've now got a green light!
		
Click to expand...

I do not think GG is compatible to any version of windows prior to Vista, have XP on my netbook and cannot connect to the device.


----------



## Fish (Apr 4, 2015)

NorfolkShaun said:



			I do not think GG is compatible to any version of windows prior to Vista, have XP on my netbook and cannot connect to the device.
		
Click to expand...

Your joking, why doesn't it declare that, are you saying I can't use it?


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Apr 4, 2015)

Fish said:



			Your joking, why doesn't it declare that, are you saying I can't use it?
		
Click to expand...

I have to use our desktop which has Vista to download the rounds / connect to the device.

Not sure if there is a work round


----------



## Fish (Apr 4, 2015)

NorfolkShaun said:



			I have to use our desktop which has Vista to download the rounds / connect to the device.

Not sure if there is a work round
		
Click to expand...

I'm going to be pretty miffed if I can't use this now :angry:


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Apr 4, 2015)

Fish said:



			I'm going to be pretty miffed if I can't use this now :angry:
		
Click to expand...

Off GG support forum

_In 2014 Microsoft decided to drop support of Windows XP machines. Thus, the GAME GOLF Transfer Application software is no longer compatible with Windows XP computers and cannot be supported. Please visit the Microsoft support page for further details here: http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/end-support-help

Since Windows XP isn't supported, you will need to install the Transfer software on a compatible Mac (OS X 10.6+) or Windows (Vista, 7, 8) machine_


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 4, 2015)

says XP on the box, should be OK


----------



## Fish (Apr 5, 2015)

NorfolkShaun said:



			I have to use our desktop which has Vista to download the rounds / connect to the device.

Not sure if there is a work round
		
Click to expand...

Its looking like it can't find the device, I get the welcome & log-in pop-up but it then states "no device found" and there is no info for the I.D or battery or anything!

I'm now going to have to find & buy a cheap laptop or similar to use on a different OS, really not happy now


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Apr 5, 2015)

Fish said:



			Its looking like it can't find the device, I get the welcome & log-in pop-up but it then states "no device found" and there is no info for the I.D or battery or anything!

I'm now going to have to find & buy a cheap laptop or similar to use on a different OS, really not happy now 

Click to expand...

Was annoyed myself, kind of expect XP to still be OK with most things. Was lucky I had a different PC with Vista


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 5, 2015)

https://gamegolf.desk.com/customer/portal/articles/1697658-windows-xp-machines

Even though it says XP compatible on the box, looks like the software wont work with XP


----------



## bobmac (Apr 5, 2015)

SVB said:



			Welcome to the collective!
		
Click to expand...

*B*unch *O*f *R*eal *G*eeks


----------



## IainP (Apr 5, 2015)

Not read whole thread but is everyone using the full system, or has anyone used the phone app?

Am assuming the app is more of a faff as you may need to tell it what club but it may be a way of trialing the principle before buying the tags. Maybe only for bounce games where no danger of holding up play.


----------



## Paperboy (Apr 5, 2015)

I've got Â£20 worth of American Golf vouchers left. GG through them is Â£159.99. Is it worth using them and getting or try to find cheaper somewhere else?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 5, 2015)

Paperboy said:



			I've got Â£20 worth of American Golf vouchers left. GG through them is Â£159.99. Is it worth using them and getting or try to find cheaper somewhere else?
		
Click to expand...

They offer price match on some products, have a scan around then ask them to matchâ›³ï¸


----------



## SaintHacker (Apr 5, 2015)

IainP said:



			Not read whole thread but is everyone using the full system, or has anyone used the phone app?

Am assuming the app is more of a faff as you may need to tell it what club but it may be a way of trialing the principle before buying the tags. Maybe only for bounce games where no danger of holding up play.
		
Click to expand...

If you look back a few pages they replied to an email someone sent about this. The biggest reason is that you wouldn't be able to use the phone app in a competetive game.


----------



## KJT123 (Apr 5, 2015)

I asked them to pricematch Amazon (Â£149) and they said they don't pricematch them! Waste of time.


----------



## Break90 (Apr 5, 2015)

Check ebay, got mine for 125, still sealed in the box.


----------



## Paperboy (Apr 5, 2015)

Just ordered it off eBay, still no idea what to spend my Â£20 American Golf vouchers on 

User Name : Paperboy79. Name : Simon Betteridge


----------



## Paperboy (Apr 5, 2015)

Set my bag up, now just want it to arrive before Friday. Got 4 rounds from Friday to Monday. So will be good to get some stats started


----------



## CirenBhoy (Apr 8, 2015)

CirenBhoy said:



			Finally got myself a GG after 4 months of contemplating it. Playing at Gleneagles on Monday so thought I would take the plunge and map my round for posterity.

Should make for some interesting post-round analysis. 

Click to expand...

Lesson #1 on GameGolf usage: add checking your GameGolf battery into your night-before-a-round routine.

Turned up on the first tee at the PGA Centenary to find my GG totally dead.


----------



## MendieGK (Apr 8, 2015)

CirenBhoy said:



			Lesson #1 on GameGolf usage: add checking your GameGolf battery into your night-before-a-round routine.

Turned up on the first tee at the PGA Centenary to find my GG totally dead. 

Click to expand...

I am a bit annoyed that you cant get 36 holes out of it either. Played in an open on Monday, even charged it for 20mins in between rounds.


----------



## Jake O'Reilly (Apr 8, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			I am a bit annoyed that you cant get 36 holes out of it either. Played in an open on Monday, even charged it for 20mins in between rounds.
		
Click to expand...

How long were your rounds Sam? I've used mine over 36 holes a few times during 3-4 hour rounds with no problems, so I imagine that means the battery life must conk out somewhere between 6-8 hours in one go.


----------



## MendieGK (Apr 8, 2015)

Jake O'Reilly said:



			How long were your rounds Sam? I've used mine over 36 holes a few times during 3-4 hour rounds with no problems, so I imagine that means the battery life must conk out somewhere between 6-8 hours in one go.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah i would agree, it was in Sauntons Mens open so first round was around 5hrs (SLOOOW), it seems as though i got 9holes out of it on the 2nd round. 

Need to find something that chargers stuff 'super fast'


----------



## swingking (Apr 8, 2015)

So what is everyone first impression of using GG? Ive been debating getting one for over a year now. Is it easy to upload the round information? Is the data useful?


----------



## Wabinez (Apr 8, 2015)

swingking said:



			So what is everyone first impression of using GG? Ive been debating getting one for over a year now. Is it easy to upload the round information? Is the data useful?
		
Click to expand...

If you can interpret the data, then it is very useful. The distance to pins I wouldn't exactly rely on, as they can be way out...but for other stats, and for seeing general misses on screen and common course management 'hiccups' it is great


----------



## simplyme (Apr 8, 2015)

I love mine, really helpful and starting to see the results in general play now from knowing distances better, etc..


----------



## SVB (Apr 8, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			I am a bit annoyed that you cant get 36 holes out of it either. Played in an open on Monday, even charged it for 20mins in between rounds.
		
Click to expand...

Solution would be to use one of the USB battery products, could easily have in pocket with cable to device or use to top up for all the time in-between rounds.

S


----------



## MendieGK (Apr 8, 2015)

SVB said:



			Solution would be to use one of the USB battery products, could easily have in pocket with cable to device or use to top up for all the time in-between rounds.

S
		
Click to expand...

I did consider it, but thought that a charge in the changing rooms would probably give it more 'juice'.


----------



## Paperboy (Apr 9, 2015)

Looks like mine is going to arrive tomorrow. Is the 2 hour charge before a recommendation or a necessity?

Could you get away with an hour or would that damage the battery?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 9, 2015)

Paperboy said:



			Looks like mine is going to arrive tomorrow. Is the 2 hour charge before a recommendation or a necessity?

Could you get away with an hour or would that damage the battery?
		
Click to expand...

I'd give it the full charge before first use, when you plug it in to PC/MAC it will tell you how much charge it has


----------



## Paperboy (Apr 9, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			I'd give it the full charge before first use, when you plug it in to PC/MAC it will tell you how much charge it has
		
Click to expand...

Ok thxs, looks like Saturday before first use then &#128557;


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 10, 2015)

Very interested having just watch Mr Crossfield's video lessons with Game Golf comp winners. Can someone confirm a couple of points. How does it recognise you are chipping and it isn't just a duffed 7 or 8 iron (or whatever club you are hitting) and do you have to tag your putter and do so on every putt?


----------



## Jake O'Reilly (Apr 10, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			How does it recognise you are chipping and it isn't just a duffed 7 or 8 iron (or whatever club you are hitting) and do you have to tag your putter and do so on every putt?
		
Click to expand...

After you've hit enough shots with said club it discounts any obvious outliers from the average data I believe, so it knows a 20 yard 7-iron bump-and-run won't affect your 150 7-iron average.

Yes you putter has a tag and you need to tag every putt. It's very easily done, though it can be occasionally annoying when you partner gives you a putt in a friendly and tosses your ball back, as you still have to walk over to the flag and tag your shot!


----------



## SVB (Apr 10, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Very interested having just watch Mr Crossfield's video lessons with Game Golf comp winners. Can someone confirm a couple of points. How does it recognise you are chipping and it isn't just a duffed 7 or 8 iron (or whatever club you are hitting) and do you have to tag your putter and do so on every putt?
		
Click to expand...

Re chip vs duff vs full shot.  I can't tell the difference between a duff and a chip but it does tell the difference between a full shot and a duff / chip so neither of the latter compromise the full shot stats.

It does give GIR / sand save % and scrambling % though so I guess the insight is via those states.

Re putter, yep, just tag each putt and it will give putt for round / per hole etc (can force a putt to be taken as being off the green when uploading round so stats will be true etc).


EDIT: Doh, too slow.  Well done Jake!


----------



## chrisd (Apr 10, 2015)

Jake O'Reilly said:



			Yes you putter has a tag and you need to tag every putt. It's very easily done, though it can be occasionally annoying when you partner gives you a putt in a friendly and tosses your ball back, as you still have to walk over to the flag and tag your shot!
		
Click to expand...

I just tag it where I am and sort any oddities out when I review the round


----------



## Martin70 (Apr 10, 2015)

I am using one of the spare tags for anything which isn't a full shot. I just keep it in my pocket and use it when the time comes.


----------



## MendieGK (Apr 10, 2015)

Martin70 said:



			I am using one of the spare tags for anything which isn't a full shot. I just keep it in my pocket and use it when the time comes.
		
Click to expand...

I dont get why you would do that, check your stats you will quite clearly see that it discounts short shots?


----------



## Martin70 (Apr 10, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			I dont get why you would do that, check your stats you will quite clearly see that it discounts short shots?
		
Click to expand...

It still shows them as far as I can see. Maybe the figures discard them but this is the way I like to do it.


----------



## Paperboy (Apr 11, 2015)

Used the iPhone app to do my round this morning. It's pretty tedious doing it on the phone. Also played my worse golf in a long time.

Got my unit after I got home, unit is charging tags into the clubs ready to go


----------



## Big_Rick78 (Apr 11, 2015)

Just got the App for Android, is it pretty much the same, but without the "tagging" of clubs?


----------



## Paperboy (Apr 11, 2015)

Just press the plus button, then select the club. I imagine it's a lot slower and annoying.


----------



## Thustwest (Apr 12, 2015)

Martin70 said:



			It still shows them as far as I can see. Maybe the figures discard them but this is the way I like to do it.
		
Click to expand...

Do you tag again with your spare after a duff and edit later, or do you only use this to register special shots?


----------



## Fish (Apr 12, 2015)

Anyone got an old cheap spare laptop/tablet with anything other than XP on it so I can join in please


----------



## Paperboy (Apr 12, 2015)

Robin no luck on eBay or gum tree etc?


----------



## Martin70 (Apr 12, 2015)

Thustwest said:



			Do you tag again with your spare after a duff and edit later, or do you only use this to register special shots?
		
Click to expand...

I just use it for chips and punch shots.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 12, 2015)

Martin70 said:



			I just use it for chips and punch shots.
		
Click to expand...

I'm confused. Why do you need a spare tag for chips, pitches and punch shots. Doesn't it get registered if you use a PW, SW or LW for anything other than full shots. Doesn't this get covered by my question about the system differentiating between a chip/duff with a 7 iron around the green and skewing the numbers


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 12, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I'm confused. Why do you need a spare tag for chips, pitches and punch shots. Doesn't it get registered if you use a PW, SW or LW for anything other than full shots. Doesn't this get covered by my question about the system differentiating between a chip/duff with a 7 iron around the green and skewing the numbers
		
Click to expand...

Yes it does, but Martin70 prefers to use a spare tag, that's the flexibility of Game Golf that you can do this, either way works&#128515;


----------



## Paperboy (Apr 12, 2015)

Had my first experience with it today, thought you could tag any part of the device. So didn't tag a shot until the 10th &#128545;

So trying to sign off the 9 holes I've got tagged but keeps saying 'Error, please try again later', anyone else have this if so any tips?


----------



## Wabinez (Apr 13, 2015)

Paperboy said:



			Had my first experience with it today, thought you could tag any part of the device. So didn't tag a shot until the 10th &#128545;

So trying to sign off the 9 holes I've got tagged but keeps saying 'Error, please try again later', anyone else have this if so any tips?
		
Click to expand...

I have had that before...normally I just log out, close my browser, and then go in again....magically it always seems to be signed


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 13, 2015)

Quick question. What happens to the tags in the grips when you want to re-grip the clubs. How easy are they to remove and how permanent are they on the club. No danger it'll fall off and loiter in the base of the bag?


----------



## MendieGK (Apr 13, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Quick question. What happens to the tags in the grips when you want to re-grip the clubs. How easy are they to remove and how permanent are they on the club. No danger it'll fall off and loiter in the base of the bag?
		
Click to expand...

Its a screw thread, so no its absolutely fine. they can be removed/added in seconds!


----------



## Martin70 (Apr 13, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Quick question. What happens to the tags in the grips when you want to re-grip the clubs. How easy are they to remove and how permanent are they on the club. No danger it'll fall off and loiter in the base of the bag?
		
Click to expand...

No trouble to get them off Homer. Can be a little bit tough to screw them in 100% I found but again no issue really.

Also I found replacement tags on ebay if ever needed and they are 3 quid each.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 13, 2015)

Martin70 said:



			No trouble to get them off Homer. Can be a little bit tough to screw them in 100% I found but again no issue really.

Also I found replacement tags on ebay if ever needed and they are 3 quid each.
		
Click to expand...

I've had my clubs regripped and during winter tried another set of clubs, tags have moved 4-5 times and had no issues at all with tags.


----------



## Fish (Apr 13, 2015)

With no golf being played for at least a month or two or possibly more  I'm selling mine so keep your eyes peeled in the for sale & wanted section if your following this with the view of buying one.


----------



## D4RK1 (Apr 13, 2015)

just signed my first round. Found it really simple to use and only forgot to tag 1 tee shot. we had real strong winds so had my 5 iron hitting anywhere between 160 yards and 220  

Cant wait to get more rounds in. Out of interest how many rounds have you been getting out of one charge?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 13, 2015)

I can get 2 rounds in before charging the unit. 

having said that, its easy to charge from a USB car charger


----------



## D4RK1 (Apr 13, 2015)

Good idea, cheers mate.


----------



## 3565 (Apr 13, 2015)

I've just used the mobile game golf app today for the first time and it seemed to work a treat. I know it's not quicker then the real thing and you have to have your phone on you in your back pocket and then open your phone to tag a club, but for just going round by yourself and getting the data I think it's ok for the time being. It's obviously more of a faff if you were in competition mode which is where the real thing comes into its own but it'll do for me.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 13, 2015)

3565 said:



			I've just used the mobile game golf app today for the first time and it seemed to work a treat. I know it's not quicker then the real thing and you have to have your phone on you in your back pocket and then open your phone to tag a club, but for just going round by yourself and getting the data I think it's ok for the time being. It's obviously more of a faff if you were in competition mode which is where the real thing comes into its own but it'll do for me.
		
Click to expand...

No good for competitions were mobile phones are banned,


----------



## 3565 (Apr 13, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			No good for competitions were mobile phones are banned,
		
Click to expand...

Im not too worried about using it in comps, as I do strokes gained stats which is more in depth then game golf. But just for a knock about on my own I can't see the need to go and get the full kit as its short fall comes in the putting stats as in the number of feet per hole and overall that can't be processed, unless you can convince me otherwise?


----------



## jpxpro (Apr 13, 2015)

i agree have been looking to purchase the full kit for a while but since playing with the app it does exactly what i want it to, the putting isn't really an issue imo as it logs putts it would be nice to see how many 20 footers you hole but if you are like me its once in a blue moon so pretty easy to remember


----------



## Sybez (Apr 15, 2015)

I tried the App today.... I use the term loosely as it wouldn't pick up any GPS on my phone so didn't even log one shot.... I assume the lack of GPS signal doesn't effect the full product as much?


----------



## North Mimms (Apr 15, 2015)

I've seen that there is a free phone app released  by game golf,  but it sounds quite laborious to use. 
I played with Mr Mimms this week for the first time since I bought him the full GG  for his birthday. I was really impressed at how seamless the use of GG is - I actually only noticed him tagging the club a couple of times. 
Somehow I  can't see getting your phone out, scrolling to find the right club to tag,  checking that GPS has locked in.... is going to be as seamless. 
I wonder if GG reckoned on people trying the free app, liking the stats it  produces,  but hating the palaver,  and buying the real deal. 

I hope so. There's enough faffing about in golf as it is...


----------



## la_lucha (Apr 17, 2015)

So with the new app, are we saying it can't be used in competitions? I know we can't use mobile phones as DMD's but when using Gamegolf surely you are just using it as a shot recording device? OR (I've not used it yet) does it tell you distances to greens and the like and inadvertantly acting as a DMD?


----------



## Fish (Apr 17, 2015)

la_lucha said:



			So with the new app, are we saying it can't be used in competitions? I know we can't use mobile phones as DMD's but when using Gamegolf surely you are just using it as a shot recording device? OR (I've not used it yet) does it tell you distances to greens and the like and inadvertantly acting as a DMD?
		
Click to expand...

It doesn't matter what you use a banned phone for, if it has certain programmes on it you can't use it in play in a comp for anything! You may not access those programmes but if their on it it can't be used.


----------



## la_lucha (Apr 17, 2015)

Fish said:



			It doesn't matter what you use a banned phone for, if it has certain programmes on it you can't use it in play in a comp for anything! You may not access those programmes but if their on it it can't be used.
		
Click to expand...

Ahh makes sense I suppose. So if I see someone checking the rules on their phone to see if someone has broken them during a comp then it's a DQ?


----------



## North Mimms (Apr 17, 2015)

la_lucha said:



			Ahh makes sense I suppose. So if I see someone checking the rules on their phone to see if someone has broken them during a comp then it's a DQ?
		
Click to expand...

Bizarrely no. You are allowed to access the R&D app during a comp
You can also use the phone as a phone. 
Can open. Worms everywhere

Game golf have got agreement from r and a that GG unit is legal in play. 
Doubt that they have the same for the app as yet. 
Check website


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 17, 2015)

North Mimms said:



			Bizarrely no. You are allowed to access the R&D app during a comp
You can also use the phone as a phone. 
Can open. Worms everywhere

Game golf have got agreement from r and a that GG unit is legal in play. 
Doubt that they have the same for the app as yet. 
Check website
		
Click to expand...

I emailed GG asking if the people who had bought the full kit had been ripped off now they had released the App, there answer was the App is not allowed for comps and was to give people an insight into what the full kit will do.


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 17, 2015)

There's also a big difference between having to get your phone out and update your round on your phone compared with just tapping your club on the GG device. Doesn't bother me that they've released the app, it's still nowhere near as good as having the device.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 17, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			There's also a big difference between having to get your phone out and update your round on your phone compared with just tapping your club on the GG device. Doesn't bother me that they've released the app, it's still nowhere near as good as having the device.
		
Click to expand...

Me niether, it was more aimed at those not sure whether the full kit was worth buying as the App was free


----------



## 3565 (Apr 17, 2015)

North Mimms said:



			I've seen that there is a free phone app released  by game golf,  but it sounds quite laborious to use. 
I played with Mr Mimms this week for the first time since I bought him the full GG  for his birthday. I was really impressed at how seamless the use of GG is - I actually only noticed him tagging the club a couple of times. 
Somehow I  can't see getting your phone out, scrolling to find the right club to tag,  checking that GPS has locked in.... is going to be as seamless. 
I wonder if GG reckoned on people trying the free app, liking the stats it  produces,  but hating the palaver,  and buying the real deal. 

I hope so. There's enough faffing about in golf as it is...
		
Click to expand...

i didn't really have much trouble using my phone. Put it in my back pocket, played the shot, pulled the phone out selected the club and started walking. It does become a faff when around the green and your chipping and then 2 putting and got to use it 3times but its ok for recording shot distances over a period of time but like I said I'm not too bothered for comp use. I like the concept but the lack of stats on putting is putting me off. But I do agree with you that it's a great way to sell the full product.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 17, 2015)

Got it and it's arrived. Tagged my clubs and set my account up (HomerJSimpson1) and getting ready to start tagging tomorrow. Tag on charge at the moment. Quite excited to see what the fuss is about now


----------



## North Mimms (Apr 17, 2015)

Fish said:



			With no golf being played for at least a month or two or possibly more  I'm selling mine so keep your eyes peeled in the for sale & wanted section if your following this with the view of buying one.
		
Click to expand...

Why are you selling yours?


----------



## Fish (Apr 18, 2015)

North Mimms said:



			Why are you selling yours?
		
Click to expand...

Because I can't play for a while and my current computer isn't compatible (XP) so its sitting doing nothing!  When I'm more in sync with playing again and can actually use it, I'll get one again.


----------



## Evesdad (Apr 18, 2015)

Robin can you use it with a Mac?


----------



## Wabinez (Apr 18, 2015)

Evesdad said:



			Robin can you use it with a Mac?
		
Click to expand...

Yes you can


----------



## Fish (Apr 18, 2015)

Evesdad said:



			Robin can you use it with a Mac?
		
Click to expand...




Wabinez said:



			Yes you can
		
Click to expand...

It would seem so, cheers for answering Matt.


----------



## North Mimms (Apr 18, 2015)

Fish said:



			Because I can't play for a while and my current computer isn't compatible (XP) so its sitting doing nothing!  When I'm more in sync with playing again and can actually use it, I'll get one again.
		
Click to expand...

Ah,  I'd forgotten about your computer compatibility problems. 
Keep the GG,  ditch the computer! 

My laptop is positively stone age,  but I can't get on with husband's new one


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 20, 2015)

Got mine and set it up - HomerJSimpson1 or Martin Bedborough if you want to follow and have a good laugh at my incompetence. First round is a medal on Saturday


----------



## tugglesf239 (Apr 20, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Got mine and set it up - HomerJSimpson1 or Martin Bedborough if you want to follow and have a good laugh at my incompetence. First round is a medal on Saturday
		
Click to expand...

Just followed you Homer

Feel free to marvel at my pitched in Eagle from 60 yards on our second, followed by yet another stinker filled with 3 putts a'go go

Getting a bit sick of giving myself a shown up in public TBH....

Only kidding

I am planning on doing it again tomorrow at the West Midlands Golf Course!!

Yippee


----------



## SVB (Apr 20, 2015)

Folks,

i'm going to be away at the end of the month so I've set up the May challenge early (only goes live for rounds from 1/5 though). 

Sam is currently leading the field in April,  come on folks, let's start hitting those greens and make an event out of it!  


Also, note May will be the first net event GG have created so should be a bit more open to all.

best of luck,

Simon

ps as ever, if I've missed any new GG'ers then follow me and I'll follow back and add you to the challenges.  

Simon barnard


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 20, 2015)

SVB said:



			Folks,

i'm going to be away at the end of the month so I've set up the May challenge early (only goes live for rounds from 1/5 though). 

Sam is currently leading the field in April,  come on folks, let's start hitting those greens and make an event out of it!  


Also, note May will be the first net event GG have created so should be a bit more open to all.

best of luck,

Simon

ps as ever, if I've missed any new GG'ers then follow me and I'll follow back and add you to the challenges.  

Simon barnard
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Simon


----------



## Sybez (Apr 21, 2015)

Was going to ask about challenges! Thanks Simon, followed!


----------



## Sybez (Apr 21, 2015)

P.s. if anyone is looking at selling the full kit I'm wanting one. Tried the app once and I'm hooked, just want to make the whole process easier to manage on the course!

As always I would like as new kit for used prices! lol


----------



## tugglesf239 (Apr 21, 2015)

Played Midlands GC today. 

1-5 I blobbed twice. I turned the game golf unit off. 

Then proceeded to make 3 birdies, pull of a couple of Hollywood approach shots and card a 39 on the way back in (which is my personal best 9 by 3 shots)

Gutted.  

Playing again tomorrow. 

Will switch it back on. 

Ha


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 21, 2015)

Got a day off tomorrow and trying it out for the first time. Very excited to see how it goes irrespective of the score


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 21, 2015)

tugglesf239 said:



			Played Midlands GC today. 

1-5 I blobbed twice. I turned the game golf unit off. 

Then proceeded to make 3 birdies, pull of a couple of Hollywood approach shots and card a 39 on the way back in (which is my personal best 9 by 3 shots)

Gutted.  

Playing again tomorrow. 

Will switch it back on. 

Ha
		
Click to expand...

No need to switch it off, you get the option to "bin" the round before signing it &#128540;


----------



## tugglesf239 (Apr 21, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			No need to switch it off, you get the option to "bin" the round before signing it &#128540;
		
Click to expand...


It was more that I felt it a distraction, or at least that's the excuse I was telling myself. 

Onwards and upwards.!!


----------



## John_Findlay (Apr 21, 2015)

Another feature I like is the ability to take a screen shot of individual shots to incorporate within videos. A bit like this from today.

https://youtu.be/IPuMouERae0

Adds a wee bit of interest when you can't see where the ball ends up from the video itself.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 21, 2015)

John_Findlay said:



			Another feature I like is the ability to take a screen shot of individual shots to incorporate within videos. A bit like this from today.

https://youtu.be/IPuMouERae0

Adds a wee bit of interest when you can't see where the ball ends up from the video itself.
		
Click to expand...

That's quality, what camera are you using to film yourself?


----------



## Sybez (Apr 22, 2015)

John_Findlay said:



			Another feature I like is the ability to take a screen shot of individual shots to incorporate within videos. A bit like this from today.

https://youtu.be/IPuMouERae0

Adds a wee bit of interest when you can't see where the ball ends up from the video itself.
		
Click to expand...

How the hell do you find wayward balls round there on your own! Looks a lovely but tricky course!


----------



## John_Findlay (Apr 22, 2015)

A GoPro Hero 3+, Paul. Filmed at 1080p 60fps. I have a Jaws Flex Clamp and just attach that to my golf bag. Very handy.


----------



## John_Findlay (Apr 22, 2015)

Sybez said:



			How the hell do you find wayward balls round there on your own! Looks a lovely but tricky course!
		
Click to expand...

It has a reputation as a ball losing course, yeah. Lots of gorse but some of the best views in Edinburgh. And it's run by the Council. 

There are just some holes you have to be sensible off the tee, even taking as little as an 8 iron to keep it in play, as I did yesterday. On other holes there are double fairways and you can open the shoulders though, like on my first shot in the video.


----------



## MendieGK (Apr 22, 2015)

John_Findlay said:



			It has a reputation as a ball losing course, yeah. Lots of gorse but some of the best views in Edinburgh. And it's run by the Council. 

There are just some holes you have to be sensible off the tee, even taking as little as an 8 iron to keep it in play, as I did yesterday. On other holes there are double fairways and you can open the shoulders though, like on my first shot in the video.
		
Click to expand...

I have enjoyed watching your swings etc, but you must have a LOT of time on your hands


----------



## Rooter (Apr 22, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			I have enjoyed watching your swings etc, but you must have a LOT of time on your hands 

Click to expand...

I liked the sigh at 1:15... We all know that sigh!


----------



## SaintHacker (Apr 22, 2015)

How long does everyones gadget last? I played sunday with it fully charged, went out tonight for a few holes with it just to get some stats but it was dead already.


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 22, 2015)

Getting close to pulling the trigger on this...and have a few questions.

Does it always beep when you tag the club and if you tag it then have to take a step back as you need to re-setup for what ever reason, can you do this or do you just retag it again before hitting?


----------



## Wabinez (Apr 22, 2015)

Once tagged, that's it. You can do whatever you like...then just tag your next club when you get to your ball after you've hit it


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 22, 2015)

Only used it once today but as far as I'm aware once you've tagged you can step off the shot without retagging. The green light stays on for a minute if you want check to ensure you've tagged. No need to re do it. It will always beep if you've successfully tagged


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 22, 2015)

You can tag every club in your bag before a shot if you like, it records them, once you get to the editing at upload, delete the clubs you didn't use


----------



## Sweep (Apr 22, 2015)

Having bought the unit from Fish, I had my first round on Saturday. First impressions are that it is a great piece of kit that should nicely expose the several weaknesses in my game  I am not sure if it was a distraction or actually made me concentrate on the shot more, knowing it would be on record, but I played better than I have for a good while.
I am very impressed that it just worked, straight out of the box and the basic operation is very easy to use. I am looking forward to seeing my game in a more informative light after a few rounds and exploring all the more advanced stuff.


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 25, 2015)

Game on Game Golf...just took the plunge.

Cheers Paddy Power :thup:


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 25, 2015)

Anyone tried the app yet? Downloaded it my phone last night but I haven't been able to test it yet.


----------



## Sybez (Apr 26, 2015)

How do I join in on the GM challenges? There's no search function for them...


----------



## Roland (Apr 26, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			Anyone tried the app yet? Downloaded it my phone last night but I haven't been able to test it yet.
		
Click to expand...

I've used it with mixed results, first time it froze on my after a few holes, I think this was because I kept switching the screen off before I put it back in my pocket. 2nd time it worked fairly well but found some holes it had double counted some of my tags but managed to edit them out.Had a bit of trouble ending the round as I clicked on it when I wasn't near the wifi in the clubhouse and had to force close the app to get it to end. Yesterday had the same problem ending the round and after I force closed it it had only stored 12 holes. GPS is on all the time so it eats your battery, mine goes down from 90% to 30% in a round.
Quite fiddly to use, and you have to work this out because I haven't discovered any user guidance for it. My advice is:
Make sure you are connected to Wifi or 3/4G before tapping 'play' once course is loaded lock the screen using the app's lock button. Tag your clubs after you've played shot then you don't have playing partners waiting for you to take your shot while you are faffing around. To tag a club slide padlock to + sign and select club, slide it upwards to record a putt. Try not to switch off screen when you put it in your pocket. Important - when you finish a hole click on the arrow at top of screen to advance to next hole, if you don't the shots are recorded for the previous hole and there is no way of editing this afterwards. When you have finished you need to unlock screen and tap hole number, this brings up menu to select end round. As I've said this bit has not worked smoothly so far so would be pleased to hear any work around.
The App definitely gives you a taste for the features of game golf but the app could well drive me to buy the real thing!

It would be great to hear others experiences as this seem to be the only place I've found where users share their experiences.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 26, 2015)

havnt tried the app as I have the real thing, but it does seem to be fiddly to get right and possibly time consuming and distracting whilst out on the course when you should be focusing on other things.

with the real thing, its a quick tag, feel the vibration as it registers. play your shot, incorporate it into your pre shot routine and its a doddle.


----------



## DaveL (Apr 26, 2015)

Sybez said:



			How do I join in on the GM challenges? There's no search function for them...
		
Click to expand...

If you follow Simon Barnard he will add you to the challenges automatically, but I think he has gone away on holiday. If you follow me I will invite you to the may challenge


----------



## Paperboy (Apr 26, 2015)

How many rounds before you see a reasonable accurate yardages for your clubs?

Got 3 and a half rounds tagged so far. Some of them seem reasonable but others not. I'm hoping by the end of the month to have some steady yardages to use on the course.


----------



## ventura (Apr 26, 2015)

Paperboy said:



			How many rounds before you see a reasonable accurate yardages for your clubs?

Got 3 and a half rounds tagged so far. Some of them seem reasonable but others not. I'm hoping by the end of the month to have some steady yardages to use on the course.
		
Click to expand...

I've got around 25 rounds now and haven't found they average out to what I'd expect. I play on a fairly hilly & windy course so I might hit 7 iron uphill into the wind from 130 but the next hole downwind and downhill I'll hit the same club from 170.

The other thing I've learnt is I hit a lot of non full shots with irons (half shots, punch shots etc.) which isn't something I've ever practiced but have started now.

If getting averages for your clubs is what you're after I think spending the money (a lot less than game golf) on a gapping session on a launch monitor would be more worthwhile. Would give the added benefit of carry and total distances too.


----------



## SVB (Apr 26, 2015)

Sybez said:



			How do I join in on the GM challenges? There's no search function for them...
		
Click to expand...

I'm Back!  Follow me as I use my follow list for the GM challenges.

Simon.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 26, 2015)

Paperboy said:



			How many rounds before you see a reasonable accurate yardages for your clubs?

Got 3 and a half rounds tagged so far. Some of them seem reasonable but others not. I'm hoping by the end of the month to have some steady yardages to use on the course.
		
Click to expand...

To be honest after 12 months use and over 100 rounds, I don't think they're too far off for "flat" level shots, I reckon through Game Golf I have a far more realistic outlook stood over a shot, ie, always thought my 7 Iron went 150yds, now I use my 6 Iron for that distance, Game Golf showed me I can hit a 7 Iron 150, but on average it was nearer 140 and 30% off my shots with it into the green were coming up short.
In essence I think Game Golf is more about all stats rather than yardages, which I still want more than any other stat.


----------



## Paperboy (Apr 26, 2015)

ventura said:



			If getting averages for your clubs is what you're after I think spending the money (a lot less than game golf) on a gapping session on a launch monitor would be more worthwhile. Would give the added benefit of carry and total distances too.
		
Click to expand...

I'm finding that they are levelling out a little as the course I play is similar by the sounds of it. But that isn't the only reason I've got GG. Find a lot of the other information to be useful, and become more useful with more data gathered.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 26, 2015)

I already know my distances from doing stuff on launch monitors and I actually expect GG to come up a lot shorter once I start loading my round as these will include all the duffed shots which take the average down anyway. I haven't bought it for that and more interested in *where* I hit shots with my clubs *statistics* especially how close I get from different distances and with different clubs (not very at the moment) and see what else it gleams


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 26, 2015)

just had a review of my figures over the last 20 rounds
Particularly looking at approach shots to the green

My wedges down to 8 iron are all showing about 60% within 15 yards of the center of the green , with about 25% short, hardly any long and a few left/right
So for the next few rounds, im going to club up on my approach shots and see what happens, I would like to reduce that short figure, but realize that the Long figure will increase a bit, but the overall aim is to get the 60% figure nearer to 75%

This will have a knock on effect on my GIR stats and hopefully my scores too

Bring it on


----------



## apj0524 (Apr 26, 2015)

I looked at mine and thought the same but I tried this Friday and today the firmer greens and fairways seem to result in me being through the green so I'm going to to start clubbing the front of the and see what happens


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 26, 2015)

Loaded my first two rounds. Not brilliant but they are what they are. One question, where and how do I see my overall scrambling stats and in particular sand saves? I know I made sand saves in both rounds but I can't go in and see how close it thinks all my bunker shots were in the same way I can with say shots from 150 yards


----------



## Wabinez (Apr 26, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Loaded my first two rounds. Not brilliant but they are what they are. One question, where and how do I see my overall scrambling stats and in particular sand saves? I know I made sand saves in both rounds but I can't go in and see how close it thinks all my bunker shots were in the same way I can with say shots from 150 yards
		
Click to expand...

On the app, if you click 'insights' and then choose approach, you can filter lie types to sand...and it will pick it up. Obviously, I guess it knows you're in the sand from the tracked data...which is a nifty bit of coding


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 26, 2015)

Wabinez said:



			On the app, if you click 'insights' and then choose approach, you can filter lie types to sand...and it will pick it up. Obviously, I guess it knows you're in the sand from the tracked data...which is a nifty bit of coding
		
Click to expand...

I tried that but it's not bringing anything up. When I look at the over view (http://www.gamegolf.com/my-rounds) it shows sand saves. If I go insights there's nothing (http://www.gamegolf.com/insights/approach-the-green) so it must know I've been in bunkers to show the sand saves initially. Very confused


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Apr 27, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I tried that but it's not bringing anything up. When I look at the over view (http://www.gamegolf.com/my-rounds) it shows sand saves. If I go insights there's nothing (http://www.gamegolf.com/insights/approach-the-green) so it must know I've been in bunkers to show the sand saves initially. Very confused
		
Click to expand...

If you go to the rounds section you get your overall stats for the round, the dashboard will show overall stats but not sand saves this is only in the rounds section on the PC not the app


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 27, 2015)

NorfolkShaun said:



			If you go to the rounds section you get your overall stats for the round, the dashboard will show overall stats but not sand saves this is only in the rounds section on the PC not the app
		
Click to expand...

So it doesnt track sand saves at all. Seems a bit of a let down as does the lack of scambling analysis. Will drop them an email and see if this is coming at a later date. Would be good to drill into this sort of data in more detail


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Apr 27, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			So it doesnt track sand saves at all. Seems a bit of a let down as does the lack of scambling analysis. Will drop them an email and see if this is coming at a later date. Would be good to drill into this sort of data in more detail
		
Click to expand...

Agree, they are pretty good if you post the suggestion on the user forum that may well add it.

One thing I think is harsh is that GG always takes your third shot on a Par 4 etc. as your scrambling shot. To me if you had to hack out of the trees and still have 150 yards to go your not scrambling but if your 50 yards from the green after duffing your second you are likewise if you just miss the green then to me this is scrambling. So I think my scrambling looks much worse than it is as we have a few par 4's that are hard to reach in two hence to GG I am always scrambling on these holes when to me I am laying up


----------



## drew83 (Apr 27, 2015)

Hi,

New to this game golf. Do I need the device or can I just use the app on iphone 6? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 27, 2015)

Ordered on Saturday night and collected in store today (Direct Golf)...can't wait to try it on the course.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 27, 2015)

drew83 said:



			Hi,

New to this game golf. Do I need the device or can I just use the app on iphone 6? Thanks in advance.
		
Click to expand...

You can use the App without device, not legal in comp as app


----------



## drew83 (Apr 27, 2015)

Cheers paul. Don't play in competition at the moment, as not upto standard. Thanks for the reply


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 27, 2015)

So...I'm charging my unit for tomorrow and I have allocated my clubs to the tags on the account online (not put tags physically into clubs yet). So I need to do anything else apart from switch on the unit before the first tee and stick in the tags??? And hope for a dry evening tomorrow


----------



## DaveL (Apr 27, 2015)

No just switch it on a couple of minutes before you tee off. While it is acquiring the satellites, a red light will flash, after that has gone out your good to go. Enjoy


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 27, 2015)

Curious now as to how putts will be counted in regards to putting from off the green? Which I tend to do every now and again but have only keep a count of putts from on the green in StrokeSaver2

I assume you tag as normal but will that be counted as a putt as it is from off the green or can you sort this when you edit?

Ta


----------



## DaveL (Apr 27, 2015)

Yeah you can edit afterwards, if the putt is just off the green GG tends to see it on the green, but it's just a case of clicking a tab to register it off the green. I also use SS2, it's a good double check when editing the round


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 27, 2015)

DaveL said:



			Yeah you can edit afterwards, if the putt is just off the green GG tends to see it on the green, but it's just a case of clicking a tab to register it off the green. I also use SS2, it's a good double check when editing the round
		
Click to expand...

Cheers. Thanks.


----------



## pauleapo (Apr 28, 2015)

I had never heard of this device until finding this thread last Thursday, ordered a brand new one from Ebay (Â£121.95) last Friday, itcame yesterday and I sneaked a crafty 6 holes in before dark.  All I will say is what a brilliant gadget 

If it has one downside its that it has to be plugged into laptop/pc to sync.  But that is only a minor gripe.

Think I will grab another 9 holes tonight


----------



## woody69 (Apr 28, 2015)

I sent a feature suggestion in about being able to select a shot type, because I use my 9 iron a lot around the green for pitches and it's proper screwing up the distance stats. I said; 

_I use my 9 iron a lot around the green from within 30 yards or less to pitch and run (sometimes more successfully than others). This however really skews my 9-iron yardages, so I thought the ability to say what sort of shot was played may be helpful when editing the round, i.e. Full Swing, Half Swing, Pitch Shot etc. You could then see your true full swing iron shots and ignore the short pitches and chips onto the green from close in_.
They responded saying, 

_Thank you for your time and support._

_We are working hard on the club performance feature, For Chip shots relative to your club performance distances, youâ€™ll find that between 3-5 rounds, the system eliminates any outliers from your club performance and takes your â€œtypicalâ€ shot distance as how far you can expect to hit each shot. The club performance uses a standard deviation calculation, so after you get a couple more rounds in the system, the shorter shots will effectively not be counted._

_That said, we are currently investigating ways to make your club performance more effective after your first round. As you can imagine there are several ways to do this, we are just trying to figure out which is best._

_We hope to have an upgrade to this feature soon._


----------



## Martin70 (Apr 28, 2015)

woody69 said:



			I sent a feature suggestion in about being able to select a shot type, because I use my 9 iron a lot around the green for pitches and it's proper screwing up the distance stats. I said; 

_I use my 9 iron a lot around the green from within 30 yards or less to pitch and run (sometimes more successfully than others). This however really skews my 9-iron yardages, so I thought the ability to say what sort of shot was played may be helpful when editing the round, i.e. Full Swing, Half Swing, Pitch Shot etc. You could then see your true full swing iron shots and ignore the short pitches and chips onto the green from close in_.
They responded saying, 

_Thank you for your time and support._

_We are working hard on the club performance feature, For Chip shots relative to your club performance distances, youâ€™ll find that between 3-5 rounds, the system eliminates any outliers from your club performance and takes your â€œtypicalâ€ shot distance as how far you can expect to hit each shot. The club performance uses a standard deviation calculation, so after you get a couple more rounds in the system, the shorter shots will effectively not be counted._

_That said, we are currently investigating ways to make your club performance more effective after your first round. As you can imagine there are several ways to do this, we are just trying to figure out which is best._

_We hope to have an upgrade to this feature soon._

Click to expand...

This is why I use one of the spare tags for chip shots/punches etc. That way I can be sure I am only looking at full shot data which is what I want.


----------



## farfaeforfar (Apr 28, 2015)

I tried the app on my phone. Needs fine tuning a little in terms of using spare tags for my short wedges and bump and runs. 

The main grumble I have is my home course only has the Red and White tees mapped. So playing off the yellows today makes my yardages look short or huge compared to what they are


----------



## MendieGK (Apr 28, 2015)

farfaeforfar said:



			I tried the app on my phone. Needs fine tuning a little in terms of using spare tags for my short wedges and bump and runs. 

The main grumble I have is my home course only has the Red and White tees mapped. So playing off the yellows today makes my yardages look short or huge compared to what they are 

Click to expand...

This doesnt make sense? how does the tee make any difference to the distance you hit your clubs? if its a shorter hole, you just hit a shorter club? the distance it goes is exactly the same?

you also dont need to use spare tags for bump and runs....


----------



## farfaeforfar (Apr 28, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			This doesnt make sense? how does the tee make any difference to the distance you hit your clubs? if its a shorter hole, you just hit a shorter club? the distance it goes is exactly the same?

you also dont need to use spare tags for bump and runs....
		
Click to expand...

What I meant sorry was when I started the app it asks me what tees to start from. It gives either red, white or default. The default tee actually was placed on the whites when you looked at the map. So I could measure the distance of my tee shot from my stroke saver against the game golf reading (relative to a marked point, say a bunker) to find it was out as I was hitting from the yellows today. However the yardage from that point to the green was spot on and proper useful. Makes sense to me. Might be user error as its my first time using it and will see when I get out again next.


----------



## MendieGK (May 1, 2015)

farfaeforfar said:



			What I meant sorry was when I started the app it asks me what tees to start from. It gives either red, white or default. The default tee actually was placed on the whites when you looked at the map. So I could measure the distance of my tee shot from my stroke saver against the game golf reading (relative to a marked point, say a bunker) to find it was out as I was hitting from the yellows today. However the yardage from that point to the green was spot on and proper useful. Makes sense to me. Might be user error as its my first time using it and will see when I get out again next.
		
Click to expand...

Seems a little strange though as i would have imagined that whilst it would default to the white tee distance, the GPS would quickly realise that you were 30yds futher forward (For example) and then it would reduce the distance to the bunker?

otherwise its not actually using GPS? merely using a premapped yardage?


----------



## farfaeforfar (May 1, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			Seems a little strange though as i would have imagined that whilst it would default to the white tee distance, the GPS would quickly realise that you were 30yds futher forward (For example) and then it would reduce the distance to the bunker?

otherwise its not actually using GPS? merely using a premapped yardage?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah something not correct. I uploaded my play to the site. The first hole gives an example of how bad it is. The first tee is being shown as the car park. The second tee also shows as being from the old junior tee opposite the 1st green. 

Never got the chance to try today but will have a play about next week and see what it comes up with. Could be an issue with the GPS on my phone and how its received the signals.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 1, 2015)

farfaeforfar said:



			Yeah something not correct. I uploaded my play to the site. The first hole gives an example of how bad it is. The first tee is being shown as the car park. The second tee also shows as being from the old junior tee opposite the 1st green. 

Never got the chance to try today but will have a play about next week and see what it comes up with. Could be an issue with the GPS on my phone and how its received the signals.
		
Click to expand...

Does the App allow you to edit the round once it's uploaded to your account?


----------



## Farneyman (May 1, 2015)

First medal tomorrow with GG. Wonder how many tags I will miss.


----------



## 3565 (May 1, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Does the App allow you to edit the round once it's uploaded to your account?
		
Click to expand...

Yes it does


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 1, 2015)

3565 said:



			Yes it does
		
Click to expand...

Cheers &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## ventura (May 2, 2015)

Could someone invite me to the May challenge? Can't see how to join anywhere and according to support my rounds should be registering for challenges now.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 2, 2015)

ventura said:



			Could someone invite me to the May challenge? Can't see how to join anywhere and according to support my rounds should be registering for challenges now.
		
Click to expand...

Invite sent, it's Craig isn't it ?:thup:


----------



## tugglesf239 (May 2, 2015)

Can anyone remember the title of the thread, that described how to fit a GG tag to a putter with no hole in the grip?

My new Boccieri putter has no recess!

Thanks


----------



## ventura (May 2, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Invite sent, it's Craig isn't it ?:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Paul. Has finally accepted it for a challenge!

Showing as 1.66 over handicap but was actually 3 under real handicap. Only got GG in January and played well over winter on shorter course meaning GG handicap is 5 lower than real. Hopefully I'll catch it up soon though.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 2, 2015)

ventura said:



			Cheers Paul. Has finally accepted it for a challenge!

Showing as 1.66 over handicap but was actually 3 under real handicap. Only got GG in January and played well over winter on shorter course meaning GG handicap is 5 lower than real. Hopefully I'll catch it up soon though.
		
Click to expand...

Good news mate, playing well myself until today, but putting away and moving forwards!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 2, 2015)

tugglesf239 said:



			Can anyone remember the title of the thread, that described how to fit a GG tag to a putter with no hole in the grip?

My new Boccieri putter has no recess!

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

I think it's on this thread somewhere mate!


----------



## NorfolkShaun (May 2, 2015)

ventura said:



			Could someone invite me to the May challenge? Can't see how to join anywhere and according to support my rounds should be registering for challenges now.
		
Click to expand...

Do not know the thread sorry, but used heat shrink on mine worked a treat


----------



## apj0524 (May 2, 2015)

tugglesf239 said:



			Can anyone remember the title of the thread, that described how to fit a GG tag to a putter with no hole in the grip?

My new Boccieri putter has no recess!

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

I fixed my tag to the end using a piece of Shrink wrap tubing, there are some pictures in post #305, which can be bought from ebay and shrunk around tag and putter grip with a hair drier, or if you PM me I'll post you a length.

Game Golf have a solution in their Support section using double side tape but it did not work very well for me and my putter, hence I tried the shrink Wrap which I have not had a problem with


----------



## tugglesf239 (May 2, 2015)

apj0524 said:



			I fixed my tag to the end using a piece of Shrink wrap tubing, there are some pictures in post #305, which can be bought from ebay and shrunk around tag and putter grip with a hair drier, or if you PM me I'll post you a length.

Game Golf have a solution in their Support section using double side tape but it did not work very well for me and my putter, hence I tried the shrink Wrap which I have not had a problem with
		
Click to expand...

Cheers buddy

Just found your post and know understand what NS was referring to above.

Sorted 

Ill get some ordered tonight

What size did you purchase?


----------



## apj0524 (May 4, 2015)

I used some 60mm dia Heat Shrink Sleeving, I had at work skilling around, to close down on my 30mm SuperStroke Putter grip, so as you can see it will shrink down a lot, and long as its about 5mm larger than the grip should be fine.  Ideally I would buy some about 10mm larger than your grip


----------



## Dan2501 (May 4, 2015)

Just noticed I'm winning the May challenge. Nice surprise


----------



## tugglesf239 (May 4, 2015)

apj0524 said:



			I used some 60mm dia Heat Shrink Sleeving, I had at work skilling around, to close down on my 30mm SuperStroke Putter grip, so as you can see it will shrink down a lot, and long as its about 5mm larger than the grip should be fine.  Ideally I would buy some about 10mm larger than your grip
		
Click to expand...

Cheers matey

Anything will be better than the HBM (harry black masking tape) i have crudely applied it with today.

:thup:


----------



## tugglesf239 (May 4, 2015)

Think i am finally getting over my Game golf stage fright. Played like a right muppet since i bought it and carded some right guff.

Fingers crossed 

I'm playing Brocket hall on Thursday, Can wait. Fingers crossed i will not play like a eejit


----------



## MendieGK (May 5, 2015)

Can someone invite me to the May challenge please? i was invited and thought i had accepted but nothing shows up?

Thanks


----------



## MendieGK (May 5, 2015)

Homer i heard you say you cant track Sand Saves?

If you go on compare, it shows it.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 5, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			Can someone invite me to the May challenge please? i was invited and thought i had accepted but nothing shows up?

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Doing it now mate, it's Sam isn't it?


----------



## MendieGK (May 5, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Doing it now mate, it's Sam isn't it?
		
Click to expand...

yeah, thanks


----------



## rickg (May 5, 2015)

How does the GM May best nett challenge work? 
My 1 over gross yesterday should have given me a 7 under nett, but it only shows -2.19 nett??

Is there something in the settings that I need to change to accurately reflect the nett score?


----------



## MendieGK (May 5, 2015)

rickg said:



			How does the GM May best nett challenge work? 
My 1 over gross yesterday should have given me a 7 under nett, but it only shows -2.19 nett??

Is there something in the settings that I need to change to accurately reflect the nett score?
		
Click to expand...

Its based on your Game Golf Handicap, and given that you've posted a number of low rounds around a tough course, your handicap shows as 3.7.


----------



## rickg (May 5, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			Its based on your Game Golf Handicap, and given that you've posted a number of low rounds around a tough course, your handicap shows as 3.7.
		
Click to expand...

Mmmmm they should base it off actual handicap....is there plans for an upgrade?


----------



## MendieGK (May 5, 2015)

rickg said:



			Mmmmm they should base it off actual handicap....is there plans for an upgrade?
		
Click to expand...

No if you have a read about it they give good reasons for calculating their own one.


----------



## Paul77 (May 5, 2015)

Iam using the GG app on iPhone for the moment, and only carded two rounds of really bad scores so far but it's all just kicks and giggles for me just now. Paul Stewart for those who are wonder who just added them.


----------



## 3565 (May 5, 2015)

Ok, I've taken the plunge and bought the full GG. The phone app is ok if on your own but would too time consuming in comp play 'if' you could use your phone. 

So, any hints or tips that you hardcore GGmers have picked up along the way you care to pass on? :thup:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 5, 2015)

3565 said:



			Ok, I've taken the plunge and bought the full GG. The phone app is ok if on your own but would too time consuming in comp play 'if' you could use your phone. 

So, any hints or tips that you hardcore GGmers have picked up along the way you care to pass on? :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry if you miss a tag or double tap etc, easily sorted out afterwards during editing and try and incorporate the tagging into shot routine, will soon become second nature, finally, enjoy&#128515;


----------



## 3565 (May 7, 2015)

Any one tell me which tag in game golf that comes between 3w and 4i tag please? This one has faded and can't make it out.


----------



## Dan2501 (May 7, 2015)

Is it the "H" hybrid tag?


----------



## pauleapo (May 7, 2015)

3565 said:



			Any one tell me which tag in game golf that comes between 3w and 4i tag please? This one has faded and can't make it out.
		
Click to expand...

Hybrid?

OOPS ^^^^^^^^^ Already answered


----------



## drew83 (May 7, 2015)

Paul77 said:



			Iam using the GG app on iPhone for the moment, and only carded two rounds of really bad scores so far but it's all just kicks and giggles for me just now. Paul Stewart for those who are wonder who just added them.
		
Click to expand...

How have you found it using the app? I am playing my 1st round sunday with the app. Not committing to the full package just yet.


----------



## 3565 (May 7, 2015)

Ok thanks men, mucho appreciatedoooo.


----------



## drew83 (May 11, 2015)

May just be me being useless or lack of understanding.....but:

Played yesterday, was all sorted with the course downloaded before I left home. Got to the course & no signal meant no app running. (Using the app only, not the little box of magic). To be fair, the course is out the back of beyond, but I could use any other app on my phone. (tested banking app etc). Any suggestions?


----------



## SaintHacker (May 11, 2015)

drew83 said:



			May just be me being useless or lack of understanding.....but:

Played yesterday, was all sorted with the course downloaded before I left home. Got to the course & no signal meant no app running. (Using the app only, not the little box of magic). To be fair, the course is out the back of beyond, but I could use any other app on my phone. (tested banking app etc). Any suggestions?
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like it was a GPS issue rather than an 3G one?


----------



## drew83 (May 11, 2015)

SaintHacker said:



			Sounds like it was a GPS issue rather than an 3G one?
		
Click to expand...

Quite possibly. Will give it a go next time....Cheers SH


----------



## tugglesf239 (May 11, 2015)

Just posted my comedy round for the year.

Hit zero fairways, a few greens, a 10 on our 4th and the longest drive of my young life. 40 yards past our par 4th 10th green. All this extment before NR'ing after losing my ball on the 11th.

I am neither happy nor sad about the round. More a little confused as to what the hell happened.

:mmm:


----------



## Farneyman (May 18, 2015)

So after logging 8 rounds into Game Golf I love the information you can get from it. Editing a round is literally down to a few minutes now and tagging the club is a very simple part of the pre-shot routine.

One of the main things I love about using it is that it really helps focus my concentration on each single shot. 

Need to contact them as some of the detail is not 100% accurate on some of the holes. Has anyone done this in that past and as a result they have used a new updated satellite image?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 18, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			So after logging 8 rounds into Game Golf I love the information you can get from it. Editing a round is literally down to a few minutes now and tagging the club is a very simple part of the pre-shot routine.

One of the main things I love about using it is that it really helps focus my concentration on each single shot. 

Need to contact them as some of the detail is not 100% accurate on some of the holes. Has anyone done this in that past and as a result they have used a new updated satellite image?
		
Click to expand...

I have mate, unfortunately they have no control over imagery, it's updated when the Company they get it from release an update, they also use 2 sets of imagery, one for editing and one for viewing.


----------



## Farneyman (May 18, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			I have mate, unfortunately they have no control over imagery, it's updated when the Company they get it from release an update, they also use 2 sets of imagery, one for editing and one for viewing.
		
Click to expand...

Ok Cheers. One of the greens were extended a few years back and it doesn't show up. I assume its through Google images??


----------



## gazr99 (May 18, 2015)

Hoping to use it for the first time this week.

Does it act like a normal gps saying how far you have to the centre, front & back, etc?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 18, 2015)

gazr99 said:



			Hoping to use it for the first time this week.

Does it act like a normal gps saying how far you have to the centre, front & back, etc?
		
Click to expand...

It isn't a GPS at all. It gives you no yardages but merely records your starting point and the club you are using and then where you played your next from (so giving a distance and position on the hole when you download). You can't get any data from it during a round and definitely no yardages


----------



## Farneyman (May 18, 2015)

gazr99 said:



			Hoping to use it for the first time this week.

Does it act like a normal gps saying how far you have to the centre, front & back, etc?
		
Click to expand...

It doesn't tell you anything until you upload the information when you get home/hooked up to laptop.


----------



## DaveL (May 18, 2015)

It depends on what you need changing, I've contacted them regarding a green being in the wrong position, and they changed it within 24hrs. Contact them and ask, they are very helpful.


----------



## Thustwest (May 24, 2015)

Gotta say that the customer service is amazing. Played a course this morning. Loaded it up and noticed that the 9s had been swapped. Emailed GG at 10:15. Had response and the course fixed by 10:30.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 29, 2015)

posted my 1 st round yesterday, its only been sitting in the box since santa  brought it! wish id set it up before.


----------



## karlcole (Jul 13, 2015)

Anyone still using this?? im under karl cole if anyone cares ha


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 13, 2015)

karlcole said:



			Anyone still using this?? im under karl cole if anyone cares ha
		
Click to expand...

Yes mate, will add you, welcome to GG


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 13, 2015)

Added you Karl


----------



## karlcole (Jul 13, 2015)

Cheers guys. Awesome bit of kit cant wait till ive hit around the 20 round mark so i can really get a feel for it.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 13, 2015)

Loaded my 2nd round today still getting used to it my I'm impressed so far.


----------



## swanny32 (Jul 13, 2015)

Just bought one on eBay this evening. Looking forward to putting it into action this weekend.


----------



## ppauls150 (Jul 13, 2015)

swanny32 said:



			Just bought one on eBay this evening. Looking forward to putting it into action this weekend.
		
Click to expand...

Werent the one that went for just over 100 quid was it lol.  I had a few on my watch list as I've been thinking about getting one of these though some of the reviews say it can be temperamental in locating your exacte position on a golf course sometimes.  Is it really worth getting one?  Any cons to having one?


----------



## swanny32 (Jul 13, 2015)

ppauls150 said:



			Werent the one that went for just over 100 quid was it lol.  I had a few on my watch list as I've been thinking about getting one of these though some of the reviews say it can be temperamental in locating your exacte position on a golf course sometimes.  Is it really worth getting one?  Any cons to having one?
		
Click to expand...

He wanted 110 plus delivery, I managed to squeeze him down to 94 delivered. My buddy swears by it, I'll give it a go, if it's not for me then I'm sure I'll make my money back pretty easily.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 14, 2015)

ppauls150 said:



			Werent the one that went for just over 100 quid was it lol.  I had a few on my watch list as I've been thinking about getting one of these though some of the reviews say it can be temperamental in locating your exacte position on a golf course sometimes.  Is it really worth getting one?  Any cons to having one?
		
Click to expand...

the 2 rounds I have loaded have both had very slightly wrong positions on 1 or 2 shots wether that is the gps or google maps but you can edit very easily.


----------



## Paul77 (Jul 14, 2015)

I must admit to getting a little fed up with the GG app on the iphone. Played an 84 the other day but for some reason it thought I eagled two holes and got a hole in one on a Par 4 355 yards. I'm going to buy the full system in a few weeks but I really do think the app in a distraction to the flow of the round. 

How many folk are still using scorecards for their rounds? I tend not to use them at all now.


----------



## Roland (Jul 14, 2015)

I find the phone app distracting too, haven't posted a decent round with it yet. Got an email from Game Golf saying they are now selling the tags to go with the phone app, Â£80 I think which should make it easier to use the phone app. Only works for android phones at the moment though as it uses nfc. Could mean the battery will drain quicker with GPS and nfc switched on all the time
I am assuming these phone tags are identical to the normal tags so might be worth picking some up on eBay. Is there anyone with a Game Golf device who could try these tags on their Android phone to confirm?


----------



## karlcole (Jul 14, 2015)

Paul77 said:



			I must admit to getting a little fed up with the GG app on the iphone. Played an 84 the other day but for some reason it thought I eagled two holes and got a hole in one on a Par 4 355 yards. I'm going to buy the full system in a few weeks but I really do think the app in a distraction to the flow of the round. 

How many folk are still using scorecards for their rounds? I tend not to use them at all now.
		
Click to expand...

Got to agree mate the app is more hassle than its worth and is probably putting people off buying the main unit itself. The main unit is so much easier just tag and edit after your round unlike the phone app which defo kills the flow of your round


----------



## Sybez (Jul 14, 2015)

Just picked up my full unit from the sale section in here. can't wait to start using the full kit. App was ok for a taster but became hassle on course. First round Thursday with it!


----------



## Craggles89 (Jul 14, 2015)

Admittedly, Iâ€™m only two rounds in, but Iâ€™m really enjoying the GG app.
I can see both arguments as Iâ€™ve debated the full unit, but for it doing pretty much the same as the free app doesnâ€™t warrant itself, in my eyes.
But I can see how it is interrupting my round.  Mainly getting home and reviewing to find out Iâ€™ve forgot to â€˜tagâ€™ shots on my phone and having to sit there and replay the round in my mind to remember everything.  But thatâ€™s just user error I guess.


----------



## Region3 (Jul 14, 2015)

I got the app and tried to use it for the first time last Sunday.

I forgot to 'tag' every 2nd putt in the first 5 holes, then gave up on it walking up the 6th fairway when I realised I hadn't tagged the tee shot.

Might give it another go, but can't see myself using it religiously.


----------



## Paul77 (Jul 14, 2015)

I actually am finding using GG a stress on my game. My last 3-4 rounds haven't gone on there due to me just wanting a clear head during the round. I've posted quite low scores for me lately and I'm stressed about not getting to them so I'm having a GG sabatical until I get the proper tagging system. Also my clubs are all over the place on it too. I now have 3 extra clubs that I just keep forgetting to add in. Doing it from the app during the round is a pain on a GPRS signal lol 

It's putting I find the most distracting. You see your line and go to put, forget to tag, then tag, after you missed the putt. It's just annoying for your playing partners because they say "Aye you missed that because you're too busy playing with your phone lol"


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 14, 2015)

Used the full system for over a year now and have tagged every round I've played in that time (100+) it's second nature now, don't think about it part of the routine, the accuracy on course is not an issue as you simply drag it to the correct position, most GPS positions can fluctuate and as it's post round it's irrelevant.


----------



## Paperboy (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm up to 30 rounds and if anything I over tag, so lots of deleting multiply shots. I'd rather do that then forget one.

I was hoping that I'd see a nice gapping on my clubs but I'm not 

Between 3 wood to 3 hybrid the difference of the means is only 10 yards. 5 to 6 iron 2 yards, 7 and 8 iron exactly the same. Then a nice gap between 9 Iron and PW. Also a 9 yard gap between each of my Cleveland wedges.

Only thing at my course it's rarely calm unfortunately so it's difficult I suppose to find the differences. Think at the end of the season will get a gapping session sorted out.


----------



## Paul77 (Jul 17, 2015)

If anyone is selling their GG system, let me know. I'm up for buying


----------



## Tab373 (Jul 18, 2015)

I really like the app. If i forget to select club I either edit it later or on next tee. I'm not sure how the handicap is worked out as my average score is 81 but giving me a 6 handicap but really like the stats it gives.


----------



## swanny32 (Jul 18, 2015)

Just got my device through from ebay. Mint condition and managed to beat the chap down to Â£90, so I'm pretty happy. All the clubs are tagged and ready for their first outing in the major tomorrow. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 18, 2015)

I have now joined the masses as a very late adopter mainly to give my coach some more detailed info on my on course brain farts...


----------



## User 105 (Sep 11, 2015)

Ok I've finally bit the bullet. Amazon had the price dropped to Â£126 so I took the plunge. 

It's odd as this is the type of thing I'd usually jump at but for some reason I'm still not convinced by the value of it. 

As I'm going to make a concerted effort to improve my game I thought I'd give it a go and see what insights I'd get. I think I've got a good perception of where I'm strong and weak and lets see if it matches the data.

I'll give it a go over the weekend and see what I think.


----------



## MendieGK (Sep 11, 2015)

Westy said:



			Ok I've finally bit the bullet. Amazon had the price dropped to Â£126 so I took the plunge. 

It's odd as this is the type of thing I'd usually jump at but for some reason I'm still not convinced by the value of it. 

As I'm going to make a concerted effort to improve my game I thought I'd give it a go and see what insights I'd get. I think I've got a good perception of where I'm strong and weak and lets see if it matches the data.

I'll give it a go over the weekend and see what I think.
		
Click to expand...

Just be prepared that it will take IMHO about 20rounds to have a true reflection of your game. 

I Love my unit!


----------



## SugarPenguin (Sep 11, 2015)

Im so tempted to get one of these. 

I know a lot of people moaned about them when they first came out as you couldnt edit out some shots.

7 iron bump and run onto a green for example.
HAve all these thigns now been resolved?


----------



## woody69 (Sep 11, 2015)

SugarPenguin said:



			Im so tempted to get one of these. 

I know a lot of people moaned about them when they first came out as you couldnt edit out some shots.

7 iron bump and run onto a green for example.
HAve all these thigns now been resolved?
		
Click to expand...

Outliers like that will eventually be dropped from your stats over time. I still wish you had the ability to tag a shot after your round as either a full swing, or pitch, chip etc but they insist it isn't needed.


----------



## SugarPenguin (Sep 11, 2015)

woody69 said:



			Outliers like that will eventually be dropped from your stats over time. I still wish you had the ability to tag a shot after your round as either a full swing, or pitch, chip etc but they insist it isn't needed.
		
Click to expand...

Ye - still cannot believe this is not an option.

May have to invest in it to see. Not really into tech but Game Golf looks very useful indeed


----------



## SugarPenguin (Sep 14, 2015)

Going to bit the bullet and buy it.

*Any recommended retailers? Where's cheap and reliable?
*thanks


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 14, 2015)

Got mine from eBay, seemed to be the cheapest place by far to buy it.


----------



## Paul77 (Sep 14, 2015)

Saw them for sale in the Apple store on Saturday for Â£159. YOu can get them on Ebay for about Â£90-100. I don't play golf now unless it's using GG. Such a feedback tool is pretty important to me for development. According to GG I'm a 13 HC but to be honest I feel like I'm playing really well due to using GG and not wanting to let my stats down by posting a bad round. It's a great tool.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 14, 2015)

Hello folks, I am game golfing after getting it for my birthday!

Have just set up an account and screwed the tags in to my clubs. I even emailed in a couple of scorecard corrections for my home course, which they fixed within 5 mins of my reporting it - amazing!

Haven't read through the entire thread so forgive a couple of noddy questions...

1) Is there a GM group to join or is it just a case of following individual golfers?
2) Is it possible to edit the tag names for your clubs. For example, there isn't a 5 wood tag so I'm using the Lob Wedge one for that - is it possible to edit that description?

I've got a big event on this weekend so probably won't be using GG during it but might manage a few holes to try it out before that.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 14, 2015)

OK, the answer to #2 is that you can add and delete clubs so I've now got everything set up to my liking!

#1 seems to be just follow individuals but there are sometimes challenges to join.


Quiet in here, has the novelty worn off?


----------



## MendieGK (Sep 14, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			OK, the answer to #2 is that you can add and delete clubs so I've now got everything set up to my liking!

#1 seems to be just follow individuals but there are sometimes challenges to join.


Quiet in here, has the novelty worn off?
		
Click to expand...

rather than using the lobwedge one for your 5w, use one of the 'shape' one. I believe you can then edit it as you wish 

Its a great tool, i really enjoy it


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 14, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			OK, the answer to #2 is that you can add and delete clubs so I've now got everything set up to my liking!

#1 seems to be just follow individuals but there are sometimes challenges to join.


Quiet in here, has the novelty worn off?
		
Click to expand...

Welcome to the GG Gang, you can search for people via username or or actual, ie pauldj42 or paul murray, I've got over 140 rounds logged now and it's second nature, great to replay your shots on the computer post editing.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 14, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			rather than using the lobwedge one for your 5w, use one of the 'shape' one. I believe you can then edit it as you wish 

Its a great tool, i really enjoy it
		
Click to expand...

Yip, got it sorted now. All 17 clubs that flit in and out of my bag are tagged and correctly categorised. Looking forward to giving it a go!

http://www.gamegolf.com/player/fergusonk 

....if anyone is interested! Not much to see at the moment though!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 14, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Yip, got it sorted now. All 17 clubs that flit in and out of my bag are tagged and correctly categorised. Looking forward to giving it a go!

http://www.gamegolf.com/player/fergusonk 

....if anyone is interested! Not much to see at the moment though!
		
Click to expand...

Followed


----------



## User 105 (Sep 14, 2015)

Just started using mine this weekend. Logged a 9 and 18 hole round so far.

Bit weird at first getting used to tagging my shots but quickly becomes second mature. Main one is not tagging tap-ins or gimmes.


----------



## UlyssesSky (Sep 14, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			I've got a big event on this weekend so probably won't be using GG during it
		
Click to expand...

Why not? Being able to tag tournament rounds was one of the main reasons why I bought the hardware after using the app for a couple of months.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 14, 2015)

UlyssesSky said:



			Why not? Being able to tag tournament rounds was one of the main reasons why I bought the hardware after using the app for a couple of months.
		
Click to expand...

Just want to get used to it first. Will have enough on my mind without getting too concerned about tagging shots.


----------



## UlyssesSky (Sep 14, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Just want to get used to it first. Will have enough on my mind without getting too concerned about tagging shots.
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough. Haven't tagged my first tournament round yet, but I'm really curious wether the data will confirm the feeling I sometimes play different in competitions or not.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 14, 2015)

I read an article (advert) I think in Saturday's Telegraph by a female golf presenter (can't remember her name) doing a review of her using Game Golf.  A generally positive write up - with her sign-off line being that she felt she could get her h/cap down from 18 to 12 next season using Game Golf. Aye right.  Good luck lass.


----------



## Fish (Sep 14, 2015)

Great bit of kit if you have an up to date computer


----------



## SugarPenguin (Sep 14, 2015)

Ebay it is then. 
Hooefully nobody follows me to see how far I actually hit it.


----------



## masterosouffle (Sep 14, 2015)

Sorry if this has been asked before, but is there any reason that I can't buy GG in the U.S. And use it in the UK? Are there country specific models, or is it the same product Â£50 cheaper? 
Cheers


----------



## Fish (Sep 14, 2015)

masterosouffle said:



			Sorry if this has been asked before, but is there any reason that I can't buy GG in the U.S. And use it in the UK? Are there country specific models, or is it the same product Â£50 cheaper? 
Cheers
		
Click to expand...

Would it be much cheaper after you've declared it and paid the duty (vat), and more importantly, what if you have a problem with it and need to send it back?


----------



## masterosouffle (Sep 14, 2015)

My father travels regularly for business so not too worried about that, and at the end of the day if it is faulty it will go back to GG, does it matter if that is UK or US?


----------



## Fish (Sep 14, 2015)

masterosouffle said:



			My father travels regularly for business so not too worried about that, and at the end of the day if it is faulty it will go back to GG, does it matter if that is UK or US?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, because it is what's known as grey goods sale, your contract of sale is only with the shop you purchase from, not the manufacturer, your not covered by any UK consumer laws when puchasing abroad.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 14, 2015)

Have been a bit excited about my new toy so went up to the golf club after work to try and play a few holes. It's been a miserable day so the course was practically empty which allowed me to run round in a little over two hours. (2 over par despite not holing anything outside 5 feet! lol!)

Just uploaded the round and I must admit to being slightly disappointed..... Sometimes the location tagged is miles out which makes me doubt the accuracy of the rest. And one hole where I was wild off the tee and put it onto an adjacent fairway has been logged as a FIR; doesn't seem any way to fix that?

Plus I've logged one round, shot 71, but it tells me my average score is 74 - what's that about? My guess is that it's basing that average on a par 72 so my 71 on a par 69 counts as 2 over par = 74.... ?


----------



## UlyssesSky (Sep 14, 2015)

The FIR seems weird, might even be a bug, i.e. the software only registered the ball was on a fairway without checking if it was the right fairway.

That being said, I've hit balls on adjacent fairways as well and haven't had the same problem yet.


Regarding the accuracy issue - I haven't used the hardware yet, but have tagged several rounds with the app. Some of the location were slightly off, but not miles. I did notice, though,  that (at least with the app) the GPS sometimes needs some time to 'catch up'. The app also shows the distance to the middle of the green, and I've seen the display change by a significant amount between the time I reached my ball and had a first look to some time later when I was trying to confirm the yardage before hitting the shot.
This means that your 'speed golf' kind of play may actually be the reason for the location errors... Are the tagged locations further out or closer to the hole than your actual location? 

And yes, I think Game Golf calculates the 'average round' on the basis of a par 72 course. The algorithm of this as well as the GG handicap stays a mystery whatsoever, and unless GG is willing to give further insight we won't be able to solve it.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 14, 2015)

A mixture, some longer than they were, some shorter, some left, some right. My drive on the first was in the middle of the fairway but GG thought I was yards further right in the rough. My second then finished just short of the green but GG thought it was right at the back of the green.

I had the gizmo in my pocket and brought it out to tag clubs so maybe it didn't always have enough satellites to triangulate an accurate position.

Also noticed the average driving distance seems wrong, in that it's less than the average distance with my driver, so maybe they include every club you hit off the tee?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 14, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			A mixture, some longer than they were, some shorter, some left, some right. My drive on the first was in the middle of the fairway but GG thought I was yards further right in the rough. My second then finished just short of the green but GG thought it was right at the back of the green.

I had the gizmo in my pocket and brought it out to tag clubs so maybe it didn't always have enough satellites to triangulate an accurate position.

Also noticed the average driving distance seems wrong, in that it's less than the average distance with my driver, so maybe they include every club you hit off the tee?
		
Click to expand...

The beauty of it is that you can edit post round, mine sits on my belt and I only get the odd spurious shot way off from were it was, if you look at insights you can filter to particular clubs off the tee, I reckon it takes 15-20 rounds to get your "stats" near correct, will be interesting to how you get on with it as I imagine you may be looking for more in depth stats at your level compared to mine, I'm happy to be in a few yards of position when editing, you may be more precise.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 14, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			The beauty of it is that you can edit post round, mine sits on my belt and I only get the odd spurious shot way off from were it was, if you look at insights you can filter to particular clubs off the tee, I reckon it takes 15-20 rounds to get your "stats" near correct, will be interesting to how you get on with it as I imagine you may be looking for more in depth stats at your level compared to mine, I'm happy to be in a few yards of position when editing, you may be more precise.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, and I edited it as far as I could recollect. It'll be interesting to see how it goes as I add more rounds.


----------



## UlyssesSky (Sep 14, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			I had the gizmo in my pocket and brought it out to tag clubs so maybe it didn't always have enough satellites to triangulate an accurate position.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds reasonable.




			Also noticed the average driving distance seems wrong, in that it's less than the average distance with my driver, so maybe they include every club you hit off the tee?
		
Click to expand...

Normally GG shows the distance by club... You could check the average 'off the tee' distance and compare it to the average driver distance to see if there's any differences.

Could it be your drives were shorter than normal due to the less than perfect conditions?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 14, 2015)

UlyssesSky said:



			Could it be your drives were shorter than normal due to the less than perfect conditions?
		
Click to expand...

I certainly lost a wee bit of distance but, no, I'm basing that on the "compare vs benchmark" option. It has my driving average at 219 yards, but the average it shows against the driver is 232 yards. So it's calculating those two figures differently somehow!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 14, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			I certainly lost a wee bit of distance but, no, I'm basing that on the "compare vs benchmark" option. It has my driving average at 219 yards, but the average it shows against the driver is 232 yards. So it's calculating those two figures differently somehow!
		
Click to expand...

Ah, the 232 yards is "typical" rather than average. So I'm guessing the average includes all shots with the club whereas "typical" excludes outliers?


----------



## Paperboy (Sep 15, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Ah, the 232 yards is "typical" rather than average. So I'm guessing the average includes all shots with the club whereas "typical" excludes outliers?
		
Click to expand...

Karen, I think it takes a few rounds to lose the outliers. For instance with my sand wedge I use to chip around the green with it was typical 20 yards. These where filtered out after 5 rounds or so when it has more data to use.


----------



## woody69 (Sep 15, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			A mixture, some longer than they were, some shorter, some left, some right. My drive on the first was in the middle of the fairway but GG thought I was yards further right in the rough. My second then finished just short of the green but GG thought it was right at the back of the green.

I had the gizmo in my pocket and brought it out to tag clubs so maybe it didn't always have enough satellites to triangulate an accurate position.

Also noticed the average driving distance seems wrong, in that it's less than the average distance with my driver, so maybe they include every club you hit off the tee?
		
Click to expand...


You will lose satellite signal if you keep it in your pocket and it will affect the accuracy of your tags. You have to keep the top of the unit with as clear a path to the sky as possible. Keeping it in your pocket will affect the accuracy significantly.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 15, 2015)

woody69 said:



			You will lose satellite signal if you keep it in your pocket and it will affect the accuracy of your tags. You have to keep the top of the unit with as clear a path to the sky as possible. Keeping it in your pocket will affect the accuracy significantly.
		
Click to expand...

I know. The problem is finding somewhere to keep it where it isn't obscured. Belt wasn't an option last night as I was wearing a fleece that would have covered it. What do others do?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 15, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			I know. The problem is finding somewhere to keep it where it isn't obscured. Belt wasn't an option last night as I was wearing a fleece that would have covered it. What do others do?
		
Click to expand...

I hook it on my belt and if wearing jumper or fleece etc, just lift said garment behind it, if it falls over it jst lift it back, had no issues doing that.


----------



## UlyssesSky (Sep 15, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Ah, the 232 yards is "typical" rather than average. So I'm guessing the average includes all shots with the club whereas "typical" excludes outliers?
		
Click to expand...

Actually, the typical should be the median. If you hit 5 drives to 200, 200, 230, 230, 230 yards the average (mean) length will be 218, but the median (typical) is 230.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 15, 2015)

UlyssesSky said:



			Actually, the typical should be the median. If you hit 5 drives to 200, 200, 230, 230, 230 yards the average (mean) length will be 218, but the median (typical) is 230.
		
Click to expand...

Median seems a much more sensible measure of distance when we are talking golf shots - it takes out the skewness that a couple of abnormally good drives or abnormally bad drives introduce into the average.  Our one sigma - 66% (or maybe two sigma - 95%) from the mean would also get rid of outliers.


----------



## 3565 (Sep 15, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			I know. The problem is finding somewhere to keep it where it isn't obscured. Belt wasn't an option last night as I was wearing a fleece that would have covered it. What do others do?
		
Click to expand...

Not sure about a fleece but I wore mine under a jumper yesterday and hooked onto my belt on the front next to my buckle and it picks it up every time.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 16, 2015)

Next question....

I'm interested in the "approach the green" insight which claims to give proximity to the hole on approach shots. But, as far as I can tell, it has no way if knowing where the hole is so how does that work? Is there some way to tag the hole location?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 16, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Next question....

I'm interested in the "approach the green" insight which claims to give proximity to the hole on approach shots. But, as far as I can tell, it has no way if knowing where the hole is so how does that work? Is there some way to tag the hole location?
		
Click to expand...

At the moment there is no way to tag hole location, I think it is to centre of green as that's how all measurements are done to. I believe there is talk about an update that will allow you to measure putt length, again not sure when due for release or how it will work.


----------



## UlyssesSky (Sep 16, 2015)

Since flag locations change regularly, there's no way for game golf to know the correct flag location for any given round.

You can move the flag around when editing your round, just like when you're moving the location of a shot game golf didn't get right. If you have a tap in for your second putt you can simply move the flag location next to the location of your last putt.

The best workaround for all other situations seems to be to just tag your putter once more over the hole when you get your ball out of the hole. Then when editing your round move the flag location to the location of that last putt and delete the shot once your done.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 16, 2015)

UlyssesSky said:



			Since flag locations change regularly, there's no way for game golf to know the correct flag location for any given round.
		
Click to expand...

Obviously, hence the question! 



UlyssesSky said:



			You can move the flag around when editing your round, just like when you're moving the location of a shot game golf didn't get right. If you have a tap in for your second putt you can simply move the flag location next to the location of your last putt.

The best workaround for all other situations seems to be to just tag your putter once more over the hole when you get your ball out of the hole. Then when editing your round move the flag location to the location of that last putt and delete the shot once your done.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, that's useful. I don't notice a flag when I was editing my first round but will bear this in mind next time.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 16, 2015)

Still got the novelty value and enjoying GG. How about this shot to set up a nice wee eagle earlier this evening?

http://www.gamegolf.com/player/fergusonk/round/587744?hole_id=19969293


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 16, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Still got the novelty value and enjoying GG. How about this shot to set up a nice wee eagle earlier this evening?

http://www.gamegolf.com/player/fergusonk/round/587744?hole_id=19969293

Click to expand...

If you're on Twitter, GG have a Shot of the Week comp, bit of fun!


----------



## jp15g08 (Sep 24, 2015)

I see FairwayDodger is shot of the week on GameGolf. Congratulations!

http://articles.gamegolf.com/article/shot-of-the-week-winner-september-23rd


----------



## Rooter (Sep 24, 2015)

jp15g08 said:



			I see FairwayDodger is shot of the week on GameGolf. Congratulations!

http://articles.gamegolf.com/article/shot-of-the-week-winner-september-23rd

Click to expand...

Was just about to come and say the same thing!! Well done Karen!!! Much better shot than mendies effort at the oxfordshire!!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 24, 2015)

Welcome to the Club Karen:whoo:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 24, 2015)

Thanks guys! A bit of a laugh sending it in, never thought I'd win!

That was the last time I used GG - it's been matchplay all the way since then. Hopefully get a round or two in this weekend.


----------



## User 105 (Sep 24, 2015)

Been using GG for about a couple of weeks now. So far so good.

The only major criticism I have is the I'm playing in Portugal at the moment so can't sync my rounds. I know there are a load of corrections I'll need to make but there is no chance of remembering them all when I get back to the uk.  

Any suggestions. Short of bringing a laptop with me or making notes on corrections.

i hope in the next version they offer a Bluetooth sync through a phone or tablet like I have with my sky caddie touch.


----------



## 3565 (Sep 24, 2015)

Westy said:



			Been using GG for about a couple of weeks now. So far so good.

The only major criticism I have is the I'm playing in Portugal at the moment so can't sync my rounds. I know there are a load of corrections I'll need to make but there is no chance of remembering them all when I get back to the uk.  

Any suggestions. Short of bringing a laptop with me or making notes on corrections.

i hope in the next version they offer a Bluetooth sync through a phone or tablet like I have with my sky caddie touch.
		
Click to expand...

I bought a little USB voice recorder from eBay Â£12ish that you can put into your trouser pocket and just simply use it whilst going to your next shot or in between holes. Then just play it back when doing the adjustments. Or another way is just take another scorecard with you and put a tick or cross if you hit or miss fw/green or if you think you've forgotten to tag.


----------



## User 105 (Sep 24, 2015)

Thanks. I think just marking up a spare scorecard will probably do it. 

I think because I'm still getting used to tagging, even though I've tried incorporating into my pre-shot routine, I even forget when I've tagged or not.  Usually on chips etc around the green. And putts,usually tap ins, quite often. Tee shots and irons I don't forget or maybe sometimes double tag if I step back from the shot and reset.

Also can probably cross check against my sky caddie as a memory jogger.


----------



## MendieGK (Sep 24, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Was just about to come and say the same thing!! Well done Karen!!! Much better shot than mendies effort at the oxfordshire!! 

Click to expand...

Cheers mate, i cant believe i didn't win that week. an eagle on one of the top 500 holes in golf!!

I was going to put either your 2nd, 3rd, 4th or 5th shot out of the bunker on the 1st @ Donnington up for consideration?


----------



## Rooter (Sep 24, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			Cheers mate, i cant believe i didn't win that week. an eagle on one of the top 500 holes in golf!!

I was going to put either your 2nd, 3rd, 4th or 5th shot out of the bunker on the 1st @ Donnington up for consideration?
		
Click to expand...

OUCH!!!!!!! luckily i dont track my shots, I cant have a computer that big in my bag! It would weigh it down!! And in hindsight, Hybrid from the bunker with 260 yards to go, was not one of my best course management choices.


----------



## masterosouffle (Sep 24, 2015)

I have finally got round to getting GG and signed my first (shocking) round at the weekend, really impressed both how easy it is to use on the course, and back home when going through the round. Looking forward to looking back after a few months of use, which will also hopefully show some improvement!
Feel free to follow me James Brown / Masterosouffle

Cheers


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 2, 2015)

For all those playing on Monday I've set up a challenge, bit of fun, will log on tonight and send invites out.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 2, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			For all those playing on Monday I've set up a challenge, bit of fun, will log on tonight and send invites out.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good!


----------



## rickg (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi mate,
3 of the Centurion guys are on Game Golf. Can you add. 

Steve Clarke 4woody4
Rob Klein mackemslice
Kevin Seggery


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 2, 2015)

rickg said:



			Hi mate,
3 of the Centurion guys are on Game Golf. Can you add. 

Steve Clarke 4woody4
Rob Klein mackemslice
Kevin Seggery
		
Click to expand...

Done and invite to challenge sent.


----------



## MendieGK (Oct 2, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Done and invite to challenge sent.
		
Click to expand...

Can I have an invite please......


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 2, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			Can I have an invite please......
		
Click to expand...

On Iphone at moment mate, will log on at home and invite everyone off here! Game Golf App not loading eveyone I follow!!!!


----------



## rickg (Oct 2, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Done and invite to challenge sent.
		
Click to expand...

Nice one!!


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 2, 2015)

Never heard of GG until now. I downloaded the Android app and created an account. No idea if it will work with my phone or what I am doing but if you can add me then I will give it a go.

Sean Wheatley

cheers.


----------



## Guvnor2013 (Oct 3, 2015)

Can you add me please. Username on GG is 'Guvnor'. thanks


----------



## Paperboy (Oct 4, 2015)

I've got my GG charging ready to chuck in the bag. Will use it at Cuddington GC today, I'll be able to show people where not to go.

Then all ready for Monday's challenge


----------



## woody69 (Oct 4, 2015)

sawtooth said:



			Never heard of GG until now. I downloaded the Android app and created an account. No idea if it will work with my phone or what I am doing but if you can add me then I will give it a go.

Sean Wheatley

cheers.
		
Click to expand...

You still need the tags for your clubs don't you? Or can you use the phone app and not actually tag?


----------



## MendieGK (Oct 4, 2015)

woody69 said:



			You still need the tags for your clubs don't you? Or can you use the phone app and not actually tag?
		
Click to expand...

Depends what rules we are playing tomorrow. By letter of the law, you can't use your phone tomorrow.


----------



## SteveJay (Oct 5, 2015)

Hi guys, played my first round yesterday using the free iPhone app and love the stats. 

Was a solo practice round on a quiet home course so entering each club on the phone before each shot wasn't too much of a problem. Putting seems easier on the phone too via a + and - button rather than tagging. Dilemma now is whether to go for the full system which I get is far more convenient, especially with PP and can be used in comps.

i have a GPs watch so don't need on course info, although the iPhone app is great for that - especially like that it locks the phone on a hole view pic with certain yardages shown.

What I am unsure about is the move from a phone app (and have used Hole 19 for a while so am used to entering scores etc in a phone) to a system where you can't readily SEE if you have tagged a club or, if you forget, have you done enough to remedy it?

Has anyone switched from phone app to full system and have any thoughts or advice. Also not 100% sure I will like the feel of the sensor on my belt,


----------



## SliceAndEasy (Oct 5, 2015)

Hi all,

Usual just a browser of the forum but thought I would try and join in more!

Been using Game Golf for a few months now. Username is  'freeda' and I play most my golf at Mortonhall in Edinburgh.

Cherrs!


----------



## Paperboy (Oct 6, 2015)

I've added my shocking golf from West Hill on now. The 15th being the only real shinning light


----------



## coxy17 (Oct 7, 2015)

just ordered game golf, user name coxy17


----------



## Craigg (Oct 7, 2015)

I pick mine up tomorrow. looking forward to giving it a whirl.


----------



## Wayman (Oct 8, 2015)

Is this piece of technology worth buying?


----------



## Craigg (Oct 8, 2015)

Wayman said:



			Is this piece of technology worth buying?
		
Click to expand...

Decision entirely for you my friend.
 I think it adds more than it detracts from the game, so for me yes. 
Of course I haven't actually used it yet so it's all supposition. I will let you know for definite in a few months.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 8, 2015)

Wayman said:



			Is this piece of technology worth buying?
		
Click to expand...

100% for me mate, really good tool and with a bit of fun element to it, had a little side comp using it at H4H, identifies weak areas, proves the strong areas


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 8, 2015)

Wayman said:



			Is this piece of technology worth buying?
		
Click to expand...

Depends what you want it for. I find it interesting to look over after a round and some of the stats can be revealing. For example I'm currently battling a bit of a hook off the tee which can be quite destructive but GG shows that I actually miss more fairways right than left.

It's a bit buggy, however. You need to review your rounds soon after so you can correct any issues and it's not always possible. I missed a fairway on the left and clearly the view shows that I missed left but in the stats GG counted it as a miss right. (Which might explain why it thinks I miss right so often if that wasn't a once off).

It's also not accurate enough to give you precise yardages, and it doesn't take factors like elevation changes, wind or when you just take a bit off a shot. In theory they claim these things even out over time to give useful averages but I've only played a handful of rounds with it and am not yet convinced.


----------



## woody69 (Oct 8, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Depends what you want it for. I find it interesting to look over after a round and some of the stats can be revealing. For example I'm currently battling a bit of a hook off the tee which can be quite destructive but GG shows that I actually miss more fairways right than left.

It's a bit buggy, however. You need to review your rounds soon after so you can correct any issues and it's not always possible. *I missed a fairway on the left and clearly the view shows that I missed left but in the stats GG counted it as a miss right*. (Which might explain why it thinks I miss right so often if that wasn't a once off).

It's also not accurate enough to give you precise yardages, and it doesn't take factors like elevation changes, wind or when you just take a bit off a shot. In theory they claim these things even out over time to give useful averages but I've only played a handful of rounds with it and am not yet convinced.
		
Click to expand...

You should contact them about this sort of stuff. If there is a bug, they may be able to fix it and sort it out. They rely on user to provide on going feedback. Can't say I have noticed this issue though. Could just be a problem with the specific course you have played.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 8, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Depends what you want it for. I find it interesting to look over after a round and some of the stats can be revealing. For example I'm currently battling a bit of a hook off the tee which can be quite destructive but GG shows that I actually miss more fairways right than left.

It's a bit buggy, however. You need to review your rounds soon after so you can correct any issues and it's not always possible. I missed a fairway on the left and clearly the view shows that I missed left but in the stats GG counted it as a miss right. (Which might explain why it thinks I miss right so often if that wasn't a once off).

It's also not accurate enough to give you precise yardages, and it doesn't take factors like elevation changes, wind or when you just take a bit off a shot. In theory they claim these things even out over time to give useful averages but I've only played a handful of rounds with it and am not yet convinced.
		
Click to expand...

2 things Karen, 
1.  I would definitely agree that it would not be precise enough, yardage wise, for someone off your level as I'm happy to hit a fairway or green anywhere:fore: I think it's more useful for accuracy, I found the stas showing GIR and FIR more useful as early on it identified 70% of the time I was short into the green.

2.  I've not encountered the issue with shots registering so far out as you've had, was it a one off?


----------



## Jates12 (Oct 8, 2015)

interested in trying GG, but have also seen the new TM offering on the microsoft band for around the same price and that looks a lot less intrusive. What do you guys suggest? Also has anyone tried out the android taggins system not the belt one to see if thats any good, it looks less flash and that suits me more!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 8, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			2 things Karen, 
1.  I would definitely agree that it would not be precise enough, yardage wise, for someone off your level as I'm happy to hit a fairway or green anywhere:fore: I think it's more useful for accuracy, I found the stas showing GIR and FIR more useful as early on it identified 70% of the time I was short into the green.

2.  I've not encountered the issue with shots registering so far out as you've had, was it a one off?
		
Click to expand...

I still think the stats will prove useful. But it's very hit and miss when it comes to pinpointing the positions where you tag.

Overall it's interesting but you definitely need to take all the distance info with a pinch of salt.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 8, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			I still think the stats will prove useful. But it's very hit and miss when it comes to pinpointing the positions where you tag.

Overall it's interesting *but you definitely need to take all the distance info with a pinch of salt*.
		
Click to expand...

Only those under 300


----------



## woody69 (Oct 8, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			I still think the stats will prove useful. But it's very hit and miss when it comes to pinpointing the positions where you tag.

Overall it's interesting but you definitely need to take all the distance info with a pinch of salt.
		
Click to expand...

Game Golf claims the device is able to detect the distances you hit each shot to within 5 feet of the actual measurement. However, accuracies using a single GPS receiver / positional accuracy with a single receiver, to civilian users is approximately 5m to 10m, 95% of the time according to Google so their claim may be a little optimistic


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 8, 2015)

woody69 said:



			Game Golf claims the device is able to detect the distances you hit each shot to within 5 feet of the actual measurement. However, accuracies using a single GPS receiver / positional accuracy with a single receiver, to civilian users is approximately 5m to 10m, 95% of the time according to Google so their claim may be a little optimistic
		
Click to expand...

Very optimistic in my experience. It's not always easy to be sure but sometimes it's obvious, like when it shows your tee shot having been taken nowhere near the actual tee.

The broader point, however, is that incorporated into your average distance stats are all the uphill, downhill, upwind, downwind, 80% shots, fats, thins etc.


----------



## woody69 (Oct 8, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Very optimistic in my experience. It's not always easy to be sure but sometimes it's obvious, like when it shows your tee shot having been taken nowhere near the actual tee.

The broader point, however, is that incorporated into your average distance stats are all the uphill, downhill, upwind, downwind, 80% shots, fats, thins etc.
		
Click to expand...

Tee shots can be a little different though as sometimes it will just default to where the tee is located on their map that has been geofenced. When you update the round you can usually get it to approximately where is correct, but obviously that may be off by a few yards.

I agree with your 2nd point. I would be so much better if you had the ability to add shot descriptors as you describe. I use my 9 iron for a lot of pitches / chips and my 2 hybrid around the green and it makes my distance stats look ridiculous.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 8, 2015)

woody69 said:



			Tee shots can be a little different though as sometimes it will just default to where the tee is located on their map that has been geofenced. When you update the round you can usually get it to approximately where is correct, but obviously that may be off by a few yards.

I agree with your 2nd point. I would be so much better if you had the ability to add shot descriptors as you describe. I use my 9 iron for a lot of pitches / chips and my 2 hybrid around the green and it makes my distance stats look ridiculous.
		
Click to expand...

They say by some jiggery pokerry algorithim that the 2 hybrid type shots would'nt count in your average for them clubs.


----------



## woody69 (Oct 8, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			They say by some jiggery pokerry algorithim that the 2 hybrid type shots would'nt count in your average for them clubs.
		
Click to expand...

Seems they have a new feature...

[h=2]Chips and short shots in Club distance Averages[/h]

*Question:*   How does GameGolf distinguish between a chip with a wedge/iron and a full shot with the same club? For example: If you chip for 20 yards with a pitching wedge, then on the next hole hit your pitching wedge from 120 yards to the green.  Also, will short chips bring down the average distance of the club used when the average distance is calculated?

*Answer*:  The system has a new feature called shot detection which is able to measure hip movement and figure out what consists as a full swing, half swing, etc. That said, the way we determine your club performance to calculate a "typical" distance we can associate for each club. This calculation is a proprietary technology we've built but after 4-5 rounds it effectively eliminates all outliers from a typical distance pattern taking out all chips and longer than expected shots. 

Your first couple rounds you may find that specific clubs seem to have shorter typical distances than expected but this is because we simply do not have enough club distance shots to determine which shots are outliers and which should be calculated into your typical distance which is why we suggest best results are found after 5 rounds.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 8, 2015)

The winner of the H4H Game Golf Challenge was 4Woody4, congrats mate!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 13, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			The winner of the H4H Game Golf Challenge was 4Woody4, congrats mate!
		
Click to expand...

Well done.... sorry I never uploaded mine - got into a strop with my injury and missed too many tags... plus, of course, I didn't finish the round!


----------



## Paperboy (Oct 13, 2015)

Having computer problems at the moment and can't upload Mondays round. It was my best for about 6 weeks 

Typical I can't upload it.


----------



## 3565 (Oct 13, 2015)

Played the PGA Centenary Ryder Cup course at Gleneagles last Saturday and shot 1 under gross and started birdie birdie birdie. Best ball striking round I've had all year, amazing how a new course can inspire you to give each shot 100%. 

Will upload the the round when I get home at the weekend.


----------



## Ads749r (Oct 14, 2015)

Just downloaded the phone app to give it a whirl before I commit to buying the tag system and I'm impressed. Went out for a quick 9 holes and couldn't hit a damn thing hahahah. My user name is ads749r or search Adam Oneil.


----------



## 3565 (Oct 16, 2015)

Help!!! 

So you tag your tee shot, and see it fly into a water hazard (defo lost) so instead of going and dropping by the hazard, I tee it up again hit fairway, green, then 2 putt. But I never tagged the 2nd tee shot (3 off tee). 

So GG says I scored a par... Way hay...........

now editing the score From a 4 to a 6 :angry: you can add a 2 shot penalty after the initial drive and that gets me the 6, but is there anyway you can alter to show what I actually done (1st into crap, 3rd off the tee, 4th onto green and 5&6 are putts) and the shot count represent that or is it a case of just adding the 2 shot after 1st shot. 

It it just be nice to map out what I'd done that's all.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 16, 2015)

3565 said:



			Help!!! 

So you tag your tee shot, and see it fly into a water hazard (defo lost) so instead of going and dropping by the hazard, I tee it up again hit fairway, green, then 2 putt. But I never tagged the 2nd tee shot (3 off tee). 

So GG says I scored a par... Way hay...........

now editing the score From a 4 to a 6 :angry: you can add a 2 shot penalty after the initial drive and that gets me the 6, but is there anyway you can alter to show what I actually done (1st into crap, 3rd off the tee, 4th onto green and 5&6 are putts) and the shot count represent that or is it a case of just adding the 2 shot after 1st shot. 

It it just be nice to map out what I'd done that's all.
		
Click to expand...

No other way mate,


----------



## 3565 (Oct 16, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			No other way mate,
		
Click to expand...

Ok thanks, thought as much.


----------



## Paperboy (Oct 16, 2015)

3565 said:



			Ok thanks, thought as much.
		
Click to expand...

You can always add a comment for the round to that effect. I sometimes add comments like that.

I.e stableford no where near the green can't score so pick up. Delete the hole.


----------



## 3565 (Oct 16, 2015)

Paperboy said:



			You can always add a comment for the round to that effect. I sometimes add comments like that.

I.e stableford no where near the green can't score so pick up. Delete the hole.
		
Click to expand...

Oh right, didn't know you could do that. Thanks.


----------



## simplyme (Oct 19, 2015)

The more I use this, the more I love it. 10 months into ownership and knowing distances, etc... is really helping the club choice and the handicap. 
I purchased a new driver 2 weeks ago and the difference in stats between the new and old driver is scary! 

Titleist 913 D2 - Avg distance 224 yards, 39% FIR
Ping G30 - Avg distance 248 yards, 71% FIR


----------



## jdpjamesp (Oct 19, 2015)

Not actually got a Game Golf set yet but planning on getting one. I've got an account though - jdpjamesp - so I can follow others. Feel free to add me and laugh at me when I eventually do get the kit


----------



## Wabinez (Oct 19, 2015)

Not used mine for ages. May have to trot it back out again at the weekend


----------



## jdpjamesp (Oct 19, 2015)

If anyone isn't using theirs then I'll happily take it off their hands


----------



## Craigg (Oct 20, 2015)

Just a bit of winter fun. I've posted a winter challenge for forum dwellers only. Best net round in the run up to Xmas. Send me your details for an invite. :thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 20, 2015)

Craigg said:



			Just a bit of winter fun. I've posted a winter challenge for forum dwellers only. Best net round in the run up to Xmas. Send me your details for an invite. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

PM sent


----------



## Paperboy (Oct 20, 2015)

Craigg said:



			Just a bit of winter fun. I've posted a winter challenge for forum dwellers only. Best net round in the run up to Xmas. Send me your details for an invite. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Simon Betteridge


----------



## Craigg (Oct 21, 2015)

Paperboy said:



			Simon Betteridge
		
Click to expand...

Invite sent


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 21, 2015)

Paul Murray


----------



## DaveL (Oct 21, 2015)

Dave Lisle


----------



## woody69 (Oct 21, 2015)

Is this just going to be a thread where people write their user name in now?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 21, 2015)

woody69 said:



			Is this just going to be a thread where people write their user name in now?
		
Click to expand...

We are reply to craigg for a challenge, what else do we need to post?


----------



## Wayman (Oct 21, 2015)

After you have uploaded info onto computer can you see on your phone the info as well. 

Also do you log in on site and upload it to your account or do you get some software and upload it that way


----------



## Ads749r (Oct 21, 2015)

Craigg said:



			Just a bit of winter fun. I've posted a winter challenge for forum dwellers only. Best net round in the run up to Xmas. Send me your details for an invite. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Just sent you a pm mate :thup:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 21, 2015)

Wayman said:



			After you have uploaded info onto computer can you see on your phone the info as well. 

Also do you log in on site and upload it to your account or do you get some software and upload it that way
		
Click to expand...

Once you've created your account, when you plug in the unit to upload your round it connects and uploads at the click of one button, you edit your round (delete double tags etc) then sign it, once signed it is on your account and can be viewed on anywhere you have the app, iphone or ipad etc. and anyone who can see your info gets an email to say you've posted a round (that function can be disabled by your friends)


----------



## Craigg (Oct 21, 2015)

DaveL said:



			Dave Lisle
		
Click to expand...




pauldj42 said:



			Paul Murray
		
Click to expand...

Invites sent


----------



## jdpjamesp (Oct 21, 2015)

woody69 said:



			Is this just going to be a thread where people write their user name in now?
		
Click to expand...

Ed Balls


----------



## woody69 (Oct 21, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			We are reply to craigg for a challenge, what else do we need to post?
		
Click to expand...

Oh I don't know, you could say send him a PM.


----------



## DaveL (Oct 22, 2015)

Game golf is now calling the original unit "Classic" and are about to bring out game golf live, but as a classic owner you can upgrade for Â£99
http://www.todaysgolfer.co.uk/news-...15/october/game-golf-launches-game-golf-live/


----------



## UlyssesSky (Oct 22, 2015)

Not really interested in the 'live' hardware, but the 'strokes gained' statistics would be really useful. 

We'll have to see if these will be available to 'live' user only or also to users of the 'classic' unit...


----------



## 3565 (Oct 22, 2015)

UlyssesSky said:



			Not really interested in the 'live' hardware, but the 'strokes gained' statistics would be really useful. 

We'll have to see if these will be available to 'live' user only or also to users of the 'classic' unit...
		
Click to expand...

It doesn't surprise me about the strokes gained, they had to do it really and the biggest disappointing factor of the Classic is the lack of putting data. 'IF' it can calculate all the strokes gained info thru game golf then it would be worth the upgrade.


----------



## User 105 (Oct 23, 2015)

I think the new one can also be used as a rangefinder as well by the look of it using the enhanced GPS on the belt dongle. I think they Skycaddie version can do this so not surprised GG released something similar.

I've had my 'classic' for about a month and was worrying if something new was on the horizon. Just dropped them an e-mail as it said in the press release that existing users had been offered an upgrade already for Â£99, but I haven't seen anything yet.

Has anyone else ?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 23, 2015)

Westy said:



			I think the new one can also be used as a rangefinder as well by the look of it using the enhanced GPS on the belt dongle. I think they Skycaddie version can do this so not surprised GG released something similar.

I've had my 'classic' for about a month and was worrying if something new was on the horizon. Just dropped them an e-mail as it said in the press release that existing users had been offered an upgrade already for Â£99, but I haven't seen anything yet.

Has anyone else ?
		
Click to expand...

There's a banner on their website saying it's being launched on November 9th, and to keep an eye on the site, 
New features look good but are used in conjunction with phone, and hasn't been endorsed for use in Comps, so in comps it'll be used exactly the same as the classic.


----------



## User 105 (Oct 23, 2015)

Just got an e-mail back from support. Apparently the offer will go out around the 9th November to existing customers.

Got to say that was brilliant support. Responded within about 10 mins !


----------



## User 105 (Oct 23, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			There's a banner on their website saying it's being launched on November 9th, and to keep an eye on the site, 
New features look good but are used in conjunction with phone, and hasn't been endorsed for use in Comps, so in comps it'll be used exactly the same as the classic.
		
Click to expand...

Ah I missed that. When I go to game golf it goes direct to my dashboard so don't see the front page banner unless I click on the game golf link at the bottom.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 23, 2015)

Westy said:



			Ah I missed that. When I go to game golf it goes direct to my dashboard so don't see the front page banner unless I click on the game golf link at the bottom.
		
Click to expand...

Glad you've pointed that out, I keep logging out to see it, it was doing my head in not finding it any other way.&#128515;


----------



## woody69 (Oct 23, 2015)

This is a link to the article on GG website within their articles section - http://articles.gamegolf.com/articl...le-real-time-shot-tracker-for-ios-android-uk-

This bit kind of irks me a little though... 




			E_xisting GAME GOLF users have been offered the opportunity to upgrade to GAME GOLF LIVE for just Â£99.99 until November 11th, 2015. _

Click to expand...

Nice gesture to offer it at the Â£99 for sure as you paid approx Â£150 so it's the same as if you had bought "live" straight off the bat, but only giving a couple of days after launch to upgrade seems like a pressure sales tactic.

Strokes saved will definitely be a good feature, but I'm not sure how much I would use the live features and seeing as I use it in comps (as that is where I play most of my golf) there is a lot of functionality I won't be using most of the time.

I think I will stick with the classic. After 12 months or so the Live version will no doubt either come down in cost or the features that do interest me, i.e. strokes saved will be added to the classic.


----------



## User 105 (Oct 23, 2015)

Yeah, that bit got me as well. That they are claiming it's already been offered to us.

I guess on the Â£99 upgrade it's not a bad deal really. Better than having to pay full whack for the new product, which is what I'm sure a lot of manufactures would do.

The interesting bit will be if all new functionality will only be on the new device as I suspect they'll want to retire the classic product at some point and not have two devices to support.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 23, 2015)

Westy said:



			Yeah, that bit got me as well. That they are claiming it's already been offered to us.

I guess on the Â£99 upgrade it's not a bad deal really. Better than having to pay full whack for the new product, which is what I'm sure a lot of manufactures would do.

The interesting bit will be if all new functionality will only be on the new device as I suspect they'll want to retire the classic product at some point and not have two devices to support.
		
Click to expand...

It will be interesting what you get for Â£99.00, will it be a new complete kit or just the belt bit and use existing tags?
If it a new set, I suppose you could sell the existing one!


----------



## jdpjamesp (Oct 23, 2015)

I'm more interested to see if the resale value of the classic goes down as a result as I'm in the market for a set.


----------



## User 105 (Oct 23, 2015)

It'll probably be a trade in for the belt clip. Is have to send old one back. Tags are just RFID chips so can't think why they'd change them.


----------



## UlyssesSky (Oct 23, 2015)

3565 said:



			It doesn't surprise me about the strokes gained, they had to do it really and the biggest disappointing factor of the Classic is the lack of putting data. 'IF' it can calculate all the strokes gained info thru game golf then it would be worth the upgrade.
		
Click to expand...

It's still a shame you have to upgrade to get strokes-gained info, though...

The ONLY piece of information Game Golf is missing right now in order to calculate strokes gained is the exact pin position. And I just don't see what the new hardware is going to change about that. There's still gonna be something you'll have to do (e.g. tag at the pin location) so the software can get the required information. I'm sure there would also be a way to get that information with the 'classic' unit.

So, even though I hope I'm wrong, my guess would be:

The only new feature of the hardware will be the near field communication capability that enables live viewing and the range finder feature.

At the same time the 'live' hardware will serve as a dongle to unlock the new statistics, even though they are software only and could be made available to the 'classic' users without any problem, but also with 99 GBP less revenue from existing users...


----------



## 3565 (Oct 23, 2015)

UlyssesSky said:



			It's still a shame you have to upgrade to get strokes-gained info, though...

*The ONLY piece of information Game Golf is missing right now in order to calculate strokes gained is the exact pin position*. And I just don't see what the new hardware is going to change about that. There's still gonna be something you'll have to do (e.g. tag at the pin location) so the software can get the required information. I'm sure there would also be a way to get that information with the 'classic' unit.

So, even though I hope I'm wrong, my guess would be:

The only new feature of the hardware will be the near field communication capability that enables live viewing and the range finder feature.

At the same time the 'live' hardware will serve as a dongle to unlock the new statistics, even though they are software only and could be made available to the 'classic' users without any problem, but also with 99 GBP less revenue from existing users...
		
Click to expand...

Well I enquired with game golf about the upgrade and putting stats. This is the response. 

Ian,
We will have the upgrade available by the 9th of November, give us a shout by then to find out exactly what the costs will be. The new features will be available in your web account for the classic device also. Regarding the putting distance: we created a base on which we will build more and more stats regarding putting and to start of we will provide 3 types of distances to putting and soon we will have these distances in feet.

'So new features will be available in your web account for the classic device also???' 

as for the pin positions, if I hole a long putt I tag the hole when I get the ball out so it marks where it is then edit it out after. Kind of get fed up seeing the flag at wrong spot when I'm editing or checking.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 23, 2015)

Sounds interesting but might wait and see if anyone else goes for the upgrade and their verdict before charging straight in


----------



## rickg (Oct 23, 2015)

I'm hearing that it will be illegal for competition use if used with the smart phone app.

What's the rules experts views?


----------



## 3565 (Oct 23, 2015)

The upgrade is only going to last 2 days from what I've read. After that who knows what the price will be, like someone who's already stated it seems like a bit of pressure selling.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 23, 2015)

rickg said:



			I'm hearing that it will be illegal for competition use if used with the smart phone app.

What's the rules experts views?
		
Click to expand...

Not an expert, but on their website it says Game Golf Live is not sanctioned for use in comps.
Whether they will submit it to USPGA and R&A for sanctioning we'll have to wait and see.
One of it's big selling points was that Westwood and others could in theory wear the original in comps, can't see the live version (which needs the phone to use the new features) ever getting that approval.


----------



## UlyssesSky (Oct 23, 2015)

3565 said:



			Well I enquired with game golf about the upgrade and putting stats. This is the response. 

Ian,
We will have the upgrade available by the 9th of November, give us a shout by then to find out exactly what the costs will be. The new features will be available in your web account for the classic device also. Regarding the putting distance: we created a base on which we will build more and more stats regarding putting and to start of we will provide 3 types of distances to putting and soon we will have these distances in feet.

'So new features will be available in your web account for the classic device also???' 

as for the pin positions, if I hole a long putt I tag the hole when I get the ball out so it marks where it is then edit it out after. Kind of get fed up seeing the flag at wrong spot when I'm editing or checking.
		
Click to expand...

Having access to the new features in the software without having to upgrade the hardware would be great. 

I'm curious to find out how they are going to provide strokes gained statistics before they have the exact distance to the pin for approaches and putts.

I kind of do the same as you to tag the pin position, by the way. 



rickg said:



			I'm hearing that it will be illegal for competition use if used with the smart phone app.

What's the rules experts views?
		
Click to expand...

If the smart phone app has features that are illegal (which it seems to have), it will be illegal to use the device together with the app in competitions.

As I understand it the 'live' device still works stand alone, so you can use that in competitions to record your stats.


----------



## Jates12 (Oct 23, 2015)

Craigg said:



			Just a bit of winter fun. I've posted a winter challenge for forum dwellers only. Best net round in the run up to Xmas. Send me your details for an invite. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

James Yates


----------



## Craigg (Oct 23, 2015)

Jates12 said:



			James Yates
		
Click to expand...

Invite sent (think the rest of us are in a bit of bother here James...354yd 3 wood oo: )


----------



## DaveL (Oct 27, 2015)

Just to clear a few questions up:
[h=2]Will CLASSIC owners get access to Strokes Gained features?[/h]

Yes - all updates on the GAME GOLF software platform will be available to all existing GAME GOLF users. CLASSIC and LIVE users will have access to the same features 'after rounds are uploaded'. CLASSIC users will not be able to see their stats, challenges, match scores, etc live as they play rounds of golf (which are some of the items only LIVE users will have access to).

[h=2]Will there be Putting Strokes Gained for LIVE and CLASSIC?[/h]

Strokes gained will be provided for all parts of your game including putting.


----------



## MendieGK (Oct 27, 2015)

DaveL said:



			Just to clear a few questions up:
[h=2]Will CLASSIC owners get access to Strokes Gained features?[/h]

Yes - all updates on the GAME GOLF software platform will be available to all existing GAME GOLF users. CLASSIC and LIVE users will have access to the same features 'after rounds are uploaded'. CLASSIC users will not be able to see their stats, challenges, match scores, etc live as they play rounds of golf (which are some of the items only LIVE users will have access to).

[h=2]Will there be Putting Strokes Gained for LIVE and CLASSIC?[/h]

Strokes gained will be provided for all parts of your game including putting.




Click to expand...

This is great news. Makes the live unit redundant to me


----------



## DaveL (Oct 27, 2015)

I can see the point to the classic version, that's why I have one, but I fail to see the point with the live version. What possible use is seeing your stats, challenges and how far you have hit your previous shot on course. 
 Am I missing something?


----------



## BTatHome (Oct 27, 2015)

Looks like I can purchase tags on their own now, and can be linked directly to my android phone for tagging. So the biggest issue with classic is gone as used to have to need pc connection to upload.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 27, 2015)

DaveL said:



			I can see the point to the classic version, that's why I have one, but I fail to see the point with the live version. What possible use is seeing your stats, challenges and how far you have hit your previous shot on course. 
 Am I missing something?
		
Click to expand...

The only thing I can think of, but probably 100% wrong, is there going to be a new way of marking the hole?


----------



## woody69 (Oct 27, 2015)

DaveL said:



			I can see the point to the classic version, that's why I have one, but I fail to see the point with the live version. What possible use is seeing your stats, challenges and how far you have hit your previous shot on course. 
 Am I missing something?
		
Click to expand...

I guess some people may like the idea of seeing exactly how far they hit that last shot immediately. You would also be able to get a much more accurate picture, rather than relying on memory.

The Live doesn't offer enough for me, but I can see how it may appeal to some, particularly those that won't play in comps.


----------



## UlyssesSky (Oct 27, 2015)

DaveL said:



			I can see the point to the classic version, that's why I have one, but I fail to see the point with the live version. What possible use is seeing your stats, challenges and how far you have hit your previous shot on course. 
 Am I missing something?
		
Click to expand...

I can imagine this could be a great tool for pros to use in on course lessons. Attach the tags to the students' clubs and give them direct feedback after each shot. Let the guess how far they hit their shot and show them how far they really hit it... 

edit:

@woody: you can still use the live unit in comps as long as you leave your phone in the bag


----------



## pbrown7582 (Oct 27, 2015)

50% off live if ordered before 11/11. iOS and android platforms available.


----------



## swanny32 (Oct 27, 2015)

Flogged mine on eBay. It was bugging me throughout my round trying to remember if I'd tagged or not whilst standing over my shot. I was actually thinking more about tagging than I was the actual shot and it was really winding me up so I've kissed it goodbye, although the guy was supposed to be messaging me about picking it up and I've not heard from him at the moment so there might be a GG going on the sale section soon!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 27, 2015)

pbrown7582 said:



			50% off live if ordered before 11/11. iOS and android platforms available.
		
Click to expand...

By the looks of the email you get a brand new set! Maybe see a lot of used Classics on Fleabay soon?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 27, 2015)

Had my marketing email but having seen that shots gained is available on the classic platform I won't be upgrading


----------



## UlyssesSky (Oct 27, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			By the looks of the email you get a brand new set! Maybe see a lot of used Classics on Fleabay soon?
		
Click to expand...

What part of the email makes you think it's a brand new set?? The fact the device is pictured with tags in the background??

I'm really sure that's not the case...

GG would be really stupid if they sent out complete new sets, thus flooding the market with used classic devices. If they did, here's what would most likely happen: every classic owner would sell his used set for around 99 GBP. This would give new user the opportunity to get GG at 50% of the new unit (if they don't need the new features), and the seller would basically get his LIVE unit for free.


----------



## rickg (Oct 27, 2015)

Hi Craig,
Can you add me to the winter challenge?
Rickg


----------



## Craigg (Oct 27, 2015)

rickg said:



			Hi Craig,
Can you add me to the winter challenge?
Rickg
		
Click to expand...

Hi,
Need your registered name in order to send the invite. PM it if you want


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 27, 2015)

UlyssesSky said:



			What part of the email makes you think it's a brand new set?? The fact the device is pictured with tags in the background??

I'm really sure that's not the case...

GG would be really stupid if they sent out complete new sets, thus flooding the market with used classic devices. If they did, here's what would most likely happen: every classic owner would sell his used set for around 99 GBP. This would give new user the opportunity to get GG at 50% of the new unit (if they don't need the new features), and the seller would basically get his LIVE unit for free.
		
Click to expand...

Because it's half price on the bought page, can't believe they're going to offer the system then take the Unit out of the box, it says it's half price for Game Golf Live, not half price for half a set, maybe just a decent company looking after customers.
I would suggest those not taking up the offer could buy the live version and flog that for Â£150.00.


----------



## rickg (Oct 27, 2015)

Craigg said:



			Hi,
Need your registered name in order to send the invite. PM it if you want
		
Click to expand...

Hi mate
Rick Garg


----------



## Craigg (Oct 27, 2015)

rickg said:



			Hi mate
Rick Garg
		
Click to expand...

Invite sent


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 27, 2015)

I sent the email below to Game Golf,

*Hi,
I have received my email offering me the new Game Golf Live version for half price, can you please confirm if I will receive a new set of tags and a new unit for this price.
i.e. the whole system*

The response was received in 4 minutes!!!

*Hi Paul,

Many thanks for reaching out! Yes you will receive a full set of tags and a GAME GOLF LIVE device for the promotional price â€“ it will come with everything you need. Thanks so much for your support and enjoy your week!*

looks like they really do value their customers!:cheers:


----------



## rickg (Oct 27, 2015)

Expect a flurry of game golf classics for sale.....I'll be selling my old one if anyone interested... :rofl:


----------



## 3565 (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm only interested in the shots saved stats then the live info and faffing around looking at your phone for the last monster drive you've just hit......... Think I'll stick with the classic.


----------



## Astraeus (Oct 28, 2015)

3565 said:



			I'm only interested in the shots saved stats then the live info and faffing around looking at your phone for the last monster drive you've just hit......... Think I'll stick with the classic.
		
Click to expand...

^^ This.


----------



## MendieGK (Oct 28, 2015)

I'd be interested in knowing what benefit people think they will get with the new one over the old one. It cant be used any differently that than the old one in competitions, meaning you can only use it in friendly rounds/practice rounds. 

What are you then going to do with that information whilst out on the course? tell your mates 'the drive went 265yds' when realistically they dont care?

I'm sure there are some benefits, i'm just struggling to see them.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 28, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			I'd be interested in knowing what benefit people think they will get with the new one over the old one. It cant be used any differently that than the old one in competitions, meaning you can only use it in friendly rounds/practice rounds. 

What are you then going to do with that information whilst out on the course? tell your mates 'the drive went 265yds' when realistically they dont care?

I'm sure there are some benefits, i'm just struggling to see them.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree, to me there is no difference from reading all the stuff on the web for competition,
Other uses (and I struggled to come up with them) if you are away you can link to your phone while playing and edit on phone afterwards, so no need for laptop/pc or waiting to get home to upload, use GG with the range finder element on phone, but if you have a garmin etc, why?, you can look at your round instant you're back in Clubhouse? (Banter about drives etc)
Only other, I'm considering, mine is 20 months old, 2 tags are U/S and rubber cover kept on by tape, new one is cheaper than classic and will be under guarantee.


----------



## UlyssesSky (Oct 28, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Only other, I'm considering, mine is 20 months old, 2 tags are U/S and rubber cover kept on by tape, new one is cheaper than classic and will be under guarantee.
		
Click to expand...

You are aware that you can buy replacement tags for (I think) 5 GBP per tag?

http://support.gamegolf.com/customer/portal/articles/2089822-replacement-tags?b_id=7357


----------



## MendieGK (Oct 28, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Totally agree, to me there is no difference from reading all the stuff on the web for competition,
Other uses (and I struggled to come up with them) if you are away you can link to your phone while playing and edit on phone afterwards, so no need for laptop/pc or waiting to get home to upload, use GG with the range finder element on phone, but if you have a garmin etc, why?, you can look at your round instant you're back in Clubhouse? (Banter about drives etc)
Only other, I'm considering, mine is 20 months old, 2 tags are U/S and rubber cover kept on by tape, new one is cheaper than classic and will be under guarantee.
		
Click to expand...

Given how good their customer service is, i'd be suprised if they didnt just send you another one if you emailed them!

i can see the benefit if you don't have a PC - its means you can now get GameGolf. 

Am i the only one that really enjoys uploading their round and editing it on the PC? especially after a good round (or monster drive)


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 28, 2015)

UlyssesSky said:



			You are aware that you can buy replacement tags for (I think) 5 GBP per tag?

http://support.gamegolf.com/customer/portal/articles/2089822-replacement-tags?b_id=7357

Click to expand...

Everydays a school day, cheers mate!
Â£4.00 with free delivery, DoneðŸ˜ƒ


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 28, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			Given how good their customer service is, i'd be suprised if they didnt just send you another one if you emailed them!

i can see the benefit if you don't have a PC - its means you can now get GameGolf. 

Am i the only one that really enjoys uploading their round and editing it on the PC? especially after a good round (or monster drive)
		
Click to expand...

Part of the fun for me, Did 5 days away this year playing 4 rounds and not being able to edit till I got home was slightly frustrating as couldn't remember all shots, so will help in that I suppose.
Still got a short while to take up offer or not, might go for it and sell one of them on.


----------



## 3565 (Oct 28, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Part of the fun for me, Did 5 days away this year playing 4 rounds and not being able to edit till I got home was slightly frustrating as couldn't remember all shots, so will help in that I suppose.
Still got a short while to take up offer or not, might go for it and sell one of them on.
		
Click to expand...

yeah I suppose that's an issue when you have multiple courses to try and remember, but I would take an extra scorecard and mark down hit, missed etc. Not ideal but........


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 28, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Only other, I'm considering, mine is 20 months old, 2 tags are U/S and rubber cover kept on by tape, new one is cheaper than classic and will be under guarantee.
		
Click to expand...

Email them. I emailed saying two of my tags had broken. Less than a week later a package arrived with 2 new tags in a nice new GG pouch. They're great. Just drop them an email.


----------



## User 105 (Oct 28, 2015)

I hadn't even considered the ability to sync without having a PC. That's basically sold it for me right there. Especially as I get to keep (sell) my classic.

I think I posted a while ago on this that when I was away for a week there was no way I could remember all the shots to make the correction when I get home.

So providing I can sync then make corrections with my iPad on the website afterwards it's well worth it.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 28, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			Email them. I emailed saying two of my tags had broken. Less than a week later a package arrived with 2 new tags in a nice new GG pouch. They're great. Just drop them an email.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Dan, ordered 2 tags this morning via the link posted on here, only 4 quid each, emailed them about the rubber cover and they are sending me one out, really good customer service.


----------



## Wayman (Oct 31, 2015)

cwayman90

First round with it tomorrow


----------



## SugarPenguin (Nov 1, 2015)

Had my first round this morning at a pretty poor pay and play .
Was extremely foggy and wet / boggy ground. Pretty much everything plugged! Did pretty good though and tagging isnt a massive inconvenience as I first feared.
Looking forward to using it on my home course (Gainsborough) next weekend. 

username:
sambo


----------



## Wayman (Nov 2, 2015)

How do I get into that challenge thing?

Used it for first time yesterday was very impressed


----------



## Astraeus (Nov 2, 2015)

I'm on it, username is Astraeus.

To echo Craig's comment, how does one get entered into the challenges?


----------



## Craigg (Nov 2, 2015)

Wayman said:



			How do I get into that challenge thing?

Used it for first time yesterday was very impressed
		
Click to expand...




Astraeus said:



			I'm on it, username is Astraeus.



To echo Craig's comment, how does one get entered into the challenges?
		
Click to expand...

If you mean the Winter bit of fun,PM me your name and I'll send you an invite. Didn't want to make it a public challenge as it gets filled with hundreds of people who never post a score. Just a bit of Forum fun, Hey I might even throw in a prize if I get some rubbish for Christmas, sleeve of Pinnacle balls or something like that


----------



## DaveL (Nov 2, 2015)

Pinnacle balls, this is getting a bit serious now &#128512;


----------



## Craigg (Nov 2, 2015)

DaveL said:



			Pinnacle balls, this is getting a bit serious now &#62976;
		
Click to expand...

If I'm feeling flush I could even stretch to Pinnacle Gold


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 2, 2015)

Craigg said:



			If I'm feeling flush I could even stretch to Pinnacle Gold 

Click to expand...

Easy. Let's not break the bank here


----------



## MendieGK (Nov 2, 2015)

I have no intention of upgrading, surely there's nothing wrong with me giving/offering the code to another forumer? Thoughts?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 2, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			I have no intention of upgrading, surely there's nothing wrong with me giving/offering the code to another forumer? Thoughts?
		
Click to expand...

Good idea, someone gets a good deal, I am upgrading then selling my classic at a fair price, win/win


----------



## Astraeus (Nov 2, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Good idea, someone gets a good deal, I am upgrading then selling my classic at a fair price, win/win
		
Click to expand...

In which case consider my code volunteered also.  I won't be upgrading.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 2, 2015)

Astraeus said:



			In which case consider my code volunteered also.  I won't be upgrading.
		
Click to expand...

Going on the email being personal, I think you might have to order it for yourself on their behalf, don't think you could pass the code on.


----------



## MendieGK (Nov 3, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Going on the email being personal, I think you might have to order it for yourself on their behalf, don't think you could pass the code on.
		
Click to expand...

There is a code on there though looks like you can just enter that? 

What were you going to sell your classic unit for? I have a mate who doesn't have much cash but wants one (wasn't interested in the Â£100 live one I offered).


----------



## SteveJay (Nov 4, 2015)

Hi guys, just took delivery of a classic unit from e bay. I have been using the free iPhone app for a few rounds and have now set up my clubs with the tags. Do I need to do anything else to switch from the free app to classic?  
Cant see any specific instructions on their website but don't want to go and play and tag a round and then get home and find it hasn't worked!
Do I need to do anything to amend my account or log in?


----------



## UlyssesSky (Nov 4, 2015)

You need to download the free app to transfer your rounds from your device into your computer. Just log in through the app using your login data (username and password) you created when using the smartphone app.


----------



## SteveJay (Nov 4, 2015)

Thanks Ulysses, have done that so looks like I am all set to go! Cheers.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 4, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			There is a code on there though looks like you can just enter that? 

What were you going to sell your classic unit for? I have a mate who doesn't have much cash but wants one (wasn't interested in the Â£100 live one I offered).
		
Click to expand...

Was thinking Â£70-Â£75 delivered, do you think that's fair?


----------



## MendieGK (Nov 5, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Was thinking Â£70-Â£75 delivered, do you think that's fair?
		
Click to expand...

Will ask him for your mate.


----------



## UlyssesSky (Nov 5, 2015)

Since so many people on here seem to plan to either upgrade and sell their classic unit or pass their upgrade code to somebody else I'm wondering if anybody has any information about how the upgrade process is going to look like?

I don't mean to be the party pooper here, but being able to upgrade to the new live unit while having the possibility to recover most or even all of the money by selling the classic device just sounds too good to be true, and experience shows that if something sounds too good to be true, it usually is...

I have never seen a company that would let something like that happen. If they did, their sales would plummet. Used classic devices would flood the market, which means everybody who doesn't need the new features would rather buy a used classic device instead of a new live unit and even those who wanted the new features could hope to get a good deal through someone who doesn't need his upgrade code (hey, why not order the upgrade and sell it for 150 GBP brand new on ebay?). Retailers wouldn't be happy as well, since their remaining stock of classic units (and maybe live units as well) would basically be rendered worthless.

So I'm quite sure GG will find a way to make sure this doesn't happen. The easiest way to do this would be by simply just selling the new device/belt clip but not another set of tags for the discounted price. Since a set of tags costs 99 GBP, a full (sellable) second set would cost 200 GBP, just like a full new set, so re-selling the classic unit (or the new unit) wouldn't make sense any more since it would be just as expensive as a full new set.
Existing customers would still get the new device for a great price, but they could effectivly prevent wiping out their own market.


Maybe I'm wrong, but I wouldn't make any binding contracts before the final procedure of the upgrade has been revealed.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 5, 2015)

UlyssesSky said:



			Since so many people on here seem to plan to either upgrade and sell their classic unit or pass their upgrade code to somebody else I'm wondering if anybody has any information about how the upgrade process is going to look like?

I don't mean to be the party pooper here, but being able to upgrade to the new live unit while having the possibility to recover most or even all of the money by selling the classic device just sounds too good to be true, and experience shows that if something sounds too good to be true, it usually is...

I have never seen a company that would let something like that happen. If they did, their sales would plummet. Used classic devices would flood the market, which means everybody who doesn't need the new features would rather buy a used classic device instead of a new live unit and even those who wanted the new features could hope to get a good deal through someone who doesn't need his upgrade code (hey, why not order the upgrade and sell it for 150 GBP brand new on ebay?). Retailers wouldn't be happy as well, since their remaining stock of classic units (and maybe live units as well) would basically be rendered worthless.

So I'm quite sure GG will find a way to make sure this doesn't happen. The easiest way to do this would be by simply just selling the new device/belt clip but not another set of tags for the discounted price. Since a set of tags costs 99 GBP, a full (sellable) second set would cost 200 GBP, just like a full new set, so re-selling the classic unit (or the new unit) wouldn't make sense any more since it would be just as expensive as a full new set.
Existing customers would still get the new device for a great price, but they could effectivly prevent wiping out their own market.


Maybe I'm wrong, but I wouldn't make any binding contracts before the final procedure of the upgrade has been revealed.
		
Click to expand...

I get your concerns but if you look back through these posts I copied an email I sent to GG and the reply received and they have stated it is the whole package for Â£99.00, it is a limited offer and they are probably thinking it's also a good way to get a lot more uses on to the system, if they'd have launched live at full price and it's inability to be used in comps, current users would probably not be interested, wereas doing a limited offer they are possibly doubling there market in a short swoop, which I imagine would raise the share price etc
When I took up the offer for the upgrade the reply was the same as my original order for the Classic with a delivery date due after the 19th November


----------



## UlyssesSky (Nov 5, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			I get your concerns but if you look back through these posts I copied an email I sent to GG and the reply received and they have stated it is the whole package for Â£99.00, it is a limited offer and they are probably thinking it's also a good way to get a lot more uses on to the system, if they'd have launched live at full price and it's inability to be used in comps, current users would probably not be interested, wereas doing a limited offer they are possibly doubling there market in a short swoop, which I imagine would raise the share price etc
When I took up the offer for the upgrade the reply was the same as my original order for the Classic with a delivery date due after the 19th November
		
Click to expand...


I saw your post with the copied email, but since I still find it hard to believe figured that may also be a mistake in communication from their side. 

I also don't see how doubling the number of users would be benificiary for them, since half of them are buying for half price and the other half is buying used. So while probably many of the existing customers who chose to upgrade wouldn't have bought the new device at full price, literally the complete revenue from the second half is lost, since they won't be buying new (and also won't be spending any money on GG any time soon).

"Company X doubles the number of units sold by cutting prices by 50%" isn't the kind of news that gets stock markets excited either... 

I'm not saying you're wrong or misinterpreted the information they gave you, just that I still don't see how this would make sense for them.


btw, the live unit can be used in comps, as long as you don't use it in combination with the app. Using just the belt clip and the tags of the live unit is no different to using the classic unit and thus permitted in comps.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 5, 2015)

UlyssesSky said:



			I saw your post with the copied email, but since I still find it hard to believe figured that may also be a mistake in communication from their side. 

I also don't see how doubling the number of users would be benificiary for them, since half of them are buying for half price and the other half is buying used. So while probably many of the existing customers who chose to upgrade wouldn't have bought the new device at full price, literally the complete revenue from the second half is lost, since they won't be buying new (and also won't be spending any money on GG any time soon).

"Company X doubles the number of units sold by cutting prices by 50%" isn't the kind of news that gets stock markets excited either... 

I'm not saying you're wrong or misinterpreted the information they gave you, just that I still don't see how this would make sense for them.


btw, the live unit can be used in comps, as long as you don't use it in combination with the app. Using just the belt clip and the tags of the live unit is no different to using the classic unit and thus permitted in comps.
		
Click to expand...

If they have miscommunicated it at least i have an email to argue! .

What I mean about the number of users, publicity wise they can say "we have increased the number of users by X amount and now have Y amount with an account" and with future versions (I would guess there will be them) they have more people to aim at.

Obviously if the take up catches them out, it will cost them !!

Apologies over the confusion with live and comps I meant you can't use it with the new features, maybe they have future aspirations to do that. 

I would also imagine they will phase out the Classic version and anyone replacing it or buying one will have to pay full price for the Live version.


----------



## UlyssesSky (Nov 5, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			What I mean about the number of users, publicity wise they can say "we have increased the number of users by X amount and now have Y amount with an account" and with future versions (I would guess there will be them) they have more people to aim at.
		
Click to expand...

I see that, it just feels like, if that's what they aim for, the way they're doing it is a really expensive way to expand their mailing list... 

If, on the other hand, they found a way to capitalize on the data they get from their enhanced userbase... I'd guess GG should have the most comprehensive data base of playing data from amateurs of all ability levels by now or at least after the update. That should be worth something...




			I would also imagine they will phase out the Classic version and anyone replacing it or buying one will have to pay full price for the Live version.
		
Click to expand...

I'd expect them to phase out the classic version, but since the live unit won't be more expensive than the classic this shouldn't influence purchase decisions too much.


Anyways, it's only a couple of days till the update, so we'll see what happens. If you're right I'll order the upgrade and sell either that or the classic as well.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 9, 2015)

So Game Golf Live is out today, the photo shows the difference between all versions, new features can only be used in non-competition, Â£99.00 seems like a good offer over the Â£249.95


----------



## UlyssesSky (Nov 9, 2015)

How come you get it for GBP 99 instead of 249.95? The offer I got is for 50% off...? 


Anyways, has anybody found anyting about the new "strokes-gained" feature? I just checked my account but could only find the same statistics as before. Will this only be available for rounds that get tagged from now on?


----------



## MendieGK (Nov 9, 2015)

UlyssesSky said:



			How come you get it for GBP 99 instead of 249.95? The offer I got is for 50% off...? 


Anyways, has anybody found anyting about the new "strokes-gained" feature? I just checked my account but could only find the same statistics as before. Will this only be available for rounds that get tagged from now on?
		
Click to expand...

i couldnt see anything either


----------



## 3565 (Nov 9, 2015)

I'm still struggling why you'd want to upgrade to live? Surely if the industry is crying out for faster rounds then why give customers the ability to edit whilst playing, see up to the minute stats of how your performing and looking at your phone for the info? Doesn't make sense, so can those in the know enlighten me? 

Im more interested in the shots gained function and how they are going to improve the mapping of putts?


----------



## Scott W (Nov 9, 2015)

apologies if this is in the previous 91 pages (eek!)

I tried GG then gave up but have decided to give it another try....hardest thing is remembering to TAG!

Any top tips ?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 9, 2015)

Scott W said:



			apologies if this is in the previous 91 pages (eek!)

I tried GG then gave up but have decided to give it another try....hardest thing is remembering to TAG!

Any top tips ?
		
Click to expand...

You just remember to tag. Copyright wittertainment.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 9, 2015)

UlyssesSky said:



*How come you get it for GBP 99 instead of 249.95? The offer I got is for 50% off...?* 


Anyways, has anybody found anyting about the new "strokes-gained" feature? I just checked my account but could only find the same statistics as before. Will this only be available for rounds that get tagged from now on?
		
Click to expand...

On the link I was sent from them if you click on the UK option then the price comes out at Â£197.40, and you voucher code knocks you 50% off that.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 9, 2015)

3565 said:



*I'm still struggling why you'd want to upgrade to live*? Surely if the industry is crying out for faster rounds then why give customers the ability to edit whilst playing, see up to the minute stats of how your performing and looking at your phone for the info? Doesn't make sense, so can those in the know enlighten me? 

Im more interested in the shots gained function and how they are going to improve the mapping of putts?
		
Click to expand...

May be some people just like having the latest gismos?  Also I suppose not everyone plays when you have to get a shift on.  I can imagine if you have a bit of time to play then it could be fun to see in game stats.  Plus there is actually a lot of waiting around involved in golf, so you could do whatever you need to do then and it would not add time onto the round if you were sensible about it.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 9, 2015)

Scott W said:



			apologies if this is in the previous 91 pages (eek!)

I tried GG then gave up but have decided to give it another try....hardest thing is remembering to TAG!

Any top tips ?
		
Click to expand...

Part of pre shot routine, second nature now


----------



## Scott W (Nov 9, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Part of pre shot routine, second nature now
		
Click to expand...

How long did that take?


----------



## User 105 (Nov 9, 2015)

3565 said:



*I'm still struggling why you'd want to upgrade to live?* Surely if the industry is crying out for faster rounds then why give customers the ability to edit whilst playing, see up to the minute stats of how your performing and looking at your phone for the info? Doesn't make sense, so can those in the know enlighten me? 

Im more interested in the shots gained function and how they are going to improve the mapping of putts?
		
Click to expand...

The thing that sold me on the upgrade is being able to sync my rounds whilst I'm away and not need to have access to a computer.

The live stats etc, I'm not bothered by. The rangefinder I don't need, but I could see that as a good reason if you don't have one already.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 9, 2015)

Scott W said:



			How long did that take?
		
Click to expand...

5-10 rounds, more double tagging than missed ones now!&#128515;


----------



## 3565 (Nov 9, 2015)

Westy said:



			The thing that sold me on the upgrade is being able to sync my rounds whilst I'm away and not need to have access to a computer.

The live stats etc, I'm not bothered by. The rangefinder I don't need, but I could see that as a good reason if you don't have one already.
		
Click to expand...

Thats one good feature I suppose. But not to warrant the upgrade and the other features would be a distraction on course, to me anyway.  But if some find it useful then it would be a good deal.


----------



## UlyssesSky (Nov 9, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			On the link I was sent from them if you click on the UK option then the price comes out at Â£197.40, and you voucher code knocks you 50% off that.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting. When I click on the Germany option I get the exact same price (â‚¬325.95) as in the regular shop and the code knocks 50% of that, so the final price for me would be about â‚¬163.

Interestingly, that's about GBP 116, so more than you are paying for the promo upgrade, while the non-reduced â‚¬ price is actually almost GBP 20 less than the UK price (â‚¬325 is about GBP 320 with today's exchange rate)...



Westy said:



			The thing that sold me on the upgrade is being able to sync my rounds whilst I'm away and not need to have access to a computer.
		
Click to expand...

That would be the only interesting feature for me as well, but not worth the upgrade price. Seeing I probably won't be able to sell the classic device for more than â‚¬100 max (probably less), â‚¬60+ just for the ability to sync the rounds while I'm away just isn't worth it. I'd rather take my laptop with me.


----------



## User 105 (Nov 9, 2015)

When I used my code it said the price was Â£199, so discounted down to Â£99. Seems after the initial code was sent they have put it back up to the original retail of Â£249.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 9, 2015)

Emailed GG tonight to ask when the strokes gained etc update will be released to GG Classic, the answer back was "later in the year" they don't have an exact date yet, announcement to follow.


----------



## UlyssesSky (Nov 9, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Emailed GG tonight to ask when the strokes gained etc update will be released to GG Classic, the answer back was "later in the year" they don't have an exact date yet, announcement to follow.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the info! :thup:


----------



## User 105 (Nov 13, 2015)

Just uploaded this mornings round and looks like they have introduced the strokes gained feature on the website.


----------



## DaveL (Nov 13, 2015)

My putting is coming in at -0.24 &#128512;, I must admit it's the most improved part of my game (that's torn it) ever since I have been more positive and trying to get every putt past the hole. Just got to sort out the rest of my game now &#128512;


----------



## woody69 (Nov 13, 2015)

I don't really get the strokes gained feature.


----------



## MendieGK (Nov 13, 2015)

DaveL said:



			My putting is coming in at -0.24 &#128512;, I must admit it's the most improved part of my game (that's torn it) ever since I have been more positive and trying to get every putt past the hole. Just got to sort out the rest of my game now &#128512;
		
Click to expand...

I think they've got it wrong though surely it should be the other way round if it's 'strokes gained'. Mine shows as -2.79 on approach which I'm pretty pleased with.


----------



## DaveL (Nov 13, 2015)

No minus figures are good, or that's the way I read it anyway.


----------



## MendieGK (Nov 13, 2015)

DaveL said:



			No minus figures are good, or that's the way I read it anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah i agree as there is no way I'm better than scratch with putting. But given that it's called strokes gained, I think it's the wrong way round


----------



## DaveL (Nov 13, 2015)

You will have to take that up with the founder/inventor, sounds better than strokes lost &#128512;


----------



## jdpjamesp (Nov 13, 2015)

Completely agree. Gaining a negative is a loss. So it should be strokes gained, but a positive number.


----------



## MendieGK (Nov 13, 2015)

jdpjamesp said:



			Completely agree. Gaining a negative is a loss. So it should be strokes gained, but a positive number.
		
Click to expand...

The strokes gained on tour stats show as a positive number.


----------



## Scott W (Nov 13, 2015)

Our winter league is 4BBB matchplay so I dont plan to use GG as seems pointless if dont finish some (=lots of :-( ) holes 

Would you guys agree?


----------



## DaveL (Nov 13, 2015)

Ok I think I'm wrong, that's what 3hrs sleep after a night shift does &#128512;
My stats are off the tee 3.2, approach 6.1, short game 5.57 and putting -0.24, so if I sort my putting out, I will be better than a scratch golfer, which I'm clearly not.

Even if it puts handicap into the equation, which there's no mention on GG's website the numbers still seem quite high


----------



## Jake O'Reilly (Nov 13, 2015)

DaveL said:



			Ok I think I'm wrong, that's what 3hrs sleep after a night shift does &#62976;
My stats are off the tee 3.2, approach 6.1, short game 5.57 and putting -0.24, so if I sort my putting out, I will be better than a scratch golfer, which I'm clearly not.

Click to expand...

Quite the opposite, you currently putt 0.24 strokes per round better than the average scratch golfer, but lose 3 shots to them off the tee, 6 from 100 yards out and 5 from 100 yards and in. 3+6+5=14 (your handicap), so a bit of work on your iron play, pitching and chipping would be the best place to start.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 13, 2015)

Scott W said:



			Our winter league is 4BBB matchplay so I dont plan to use GG as seems pointless if dont finish some (=lots of :-( ) holes 

Would you guys agree?
		
Click to expand...

I still use it in this format and just record the holes I complete, say as Stableford comps if I NR on a hole without putting out, I delete that hole and record the rest.


----------



## DaveL (Nov 13, 2015)

Cheers Jake, that makes sense. So I was right the first time, even if I didn't know why &#128512;
 Thanks again for clearing that up:thup:


----------



## 3565 (Nov 13, 2015)

Strokes gained stats are negative is a loss on the field positive is a gain. 
If I remember the book right if you have an 8ft putt on ave tour players will do it in 1.5 shots so if you hole it you gain .5 (half) of a shot on the field, if you 2 putt then you've lost .5 of a shot. So everytime you hit a shot from driving to putting your either gaining or losing dependant on how far the hole is and the distance you've covered and got left to the hole.


----------



## UlyssesSky (Nov 13, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			Yeah i agree as there is no way I'm better than scratch with putting. But given that it's called strokes gained, I think it's the wrong way round
		
Click to expand...




MendieGK said:



			The strokes gained on tour stats show as a positive number.
		
Click to expand...

Technically you're right, if you take more shots than a scratch player, the number should be negative. I guess they decided to handle the statistic similar to handicaps...

Or who of you actually replies with e.g. "MINUS 10" when asked for their handicap? Since so few people have actual plus handicaps, it makes sense to just drop the "minus" and simply say the number.

The same is true for strokes gained: almost everybody is losing strokes vs. a scratch player in (almost) all aspects of the game. So why hassle with negative numbers. 
The bar graph is also easier readable with positive numbers, and simply gives you the number of strokes you're losing as an absolute value.


----------



## MendieGK (Nov 13, 2015)

3565 said:



			Strokes gained stats are negative is a loss on the field positive is a gain. 
If I remember the book right if you have an 8ft putt on ave tour players will do it in 1.5 shots so if you hole it you gain .5 (half) of a shot on the field, if you 2 putt then you've lost .5 of a shot. So everytime you hit a shot from driving to putting your either gaining or losing dependant on how far the hole is and the distance you've covered and got left to the hole.
		
Click to expand...

Not on Game golf though. It's the other way round, that's my whole argument that I think they have it wrong.


----------



## 3565 (Nov 13, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			Not on Game golf though. It's the other way round, that's my whole argument that I think they have it wrong.
		
Click to expand...

You got to be kidding me? Why on gods earth with the PGA and shot link do it one way then they go and do the opposite! Makes no sense.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 13, 2015)

3565 said:



			Strokes gained stats are negative is a loss on the field positive is a gain. 
If I remember the book right if you have an 8ft putt on ave tour players will do it in 1.5 shots so if you hole it you gain .5 (half) of a shot on the field, if you 2 putt then you've lost .5 of a shot. So everytime you hit a shot from driving to putting your either gaining or losing dependant on how far the hole is and the distance you've covered and got left to the hole.
		
Click to expand...

This is exactly how Game Golf explain it on their how it works link, using the exact example you've put

https://gamegolf.desk.com/customer/en/portal/articles/2198476


----------



## 3565 (Nov 13, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			This is exactly how Game Golf explain it on their how it works link, using the exact example you've put

https://gamegolf.desk.com/customer/en/portal/articles/2198476

Click to expand...

Thanks for the link, at least my memory hasn't gone down the pan yet?......

then somewhere someone has has got confused with the negative and positive values in shots gained. 

So where do you go to see the shot gained then? Or does it start after you've downloaded your next round.


----------



## Paperboy (Nov 13, 2015)

Go to the analysis part on the website, where you look at club distances, off the tee stats etc


----------



## MendieGK (Nov 13, 2015)

3565 said:



			Thanks for the link, at least my memory hasn't gone down the pan yet?......

then somewhere someone has has got confused with the negative and positive values in shots gained. 

So where do you go to see the shot gained then? Or does it start after you've downloaded your next round.
		
Click to expand...

I've just checked Rory's PGa stats and it says 2.3 shots gained tee to green.

Nick watney for example (ranked low down the list) shows as -.332


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 13, 2015)

3565 said:



			Thanks for the link, at least my memory hasn't gone down the pan yet?......

then somewhere someone has has got confused with the negative and positive values in shots gained. 

So where do you go to see the shot gained then? Or does it start after you've downloaded your next round.
		
Click to expand...


On the webpage it's under the insights tab

Edit, too slow just seen Paperboys reply


----------



## 3565 (Nov 13, 2015)

Ok cheers, got it.


----------



## User 105 (Nov 18, 2015)

Just chased GG about when I'll get my Live upgrade. Got to say the sales group were rubbish. Basically just told me wait for the e-mail to confirm it's been dispatched, which is a rubbish response and not up to the usual game golf standard of support.

Dropped a call to the normal support folks and they got back to me within 5 mins and confirmed pre-orders should go out this week and everyone should have them by the end of Nov at the latest.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 20, 2015)

Just received email to say Game Golf Live has been shipped.


----------



## User 105 (Nov 20, 2015)

me too


----------



## Fish (Nov 20, 2015)

As most of you know I had the Game Golf but my PC operating system wasn't compatible, can I do anything with it through my iPhone 6s?


----------



## User 105 (Nov 20, 2015)

From what I understand you can now sync through the phone. So no need to plug it into the PC.

But you should still be able to use a browser to view and edit once uploaded.

Edit : sorry just to be clear you will need the live version not the classic


----------



## woody69 (Nov 20, 2015)

Fish said:



			As most of you know I had the Game Golf but my PC operating system wasn't compatible, can I do anything with it through my iPhone 6s?
		
Click to expand...


You PC OS wasn't compatible? What are you running?!


----------



## Fish (Nov 21, 2015)

woody69 said:



			You PC OS wasn't compatible? What are you running?!
		
Click to expand...

Still got XP on it, running great, if it ain't broke.....


----------



## simplyme (Nov 21, 2015)

Can anyone advise how / what the strokes gained stats mean? A pic of mine is below, would appreciate someone's knowledge.

http://s1166.photobucket.com/user/madallan/media/Strokes Gained.jpg.html


----------



## DaveL (Nov 21, 2015)

_image: http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/images/misc/quote_icon.png





 Originally Posted by DaveLimage: http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/images/buttons/viewpost-right.png




Ok I think I'm wrong, that's what 3hrs sleep after a night shift does &#62976;My stats are off the tee 3.2, approach 6.1, short game 5.57 and putting -0.24, so if I sort my putting out, I will be better than a scratch golfer, which I'm clearly not.image: http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/images/smilies/confuzzled.gif_Quite the opposite, you currently putt 0.24 strokes per round better than the average scratch golfer, but lose 3 shots to them off the tee, 6 from 100 yards out and 5 from 100 yards and in. 3+6+5=14 (your handicap), so a bit of work on your iron play, pitching and chipping would be the best place to start.Curtesy of Jake O'Reilly, so your losing 1.13 strokes off the tee, with your short game losing the most strokes


----------



## SugarPenguin (Nov 22, 2015)

Up and running now with this. HAd my first round today and I am pleased to say it was my joint ever best round. 


http://www.gamegolf.com/player/sambo

Hit some fluff shots which make the driving stat and 4iron stats look terrible !


----------



## Astraeus (Nov 22, 2015)

simplyme said:



			Can anyone advise how / what the strokes gained stats mean? A pic of mine is below, would appreciate someone's knowledge.

http://s1166.photobucket.com/user/madallan/media/Strokes Gained.jpg.html

Click to expand...

I am sure someone will be along with a more comprehensive answer but, in effect, if a theoretical scratch golfer played the same course as you, the "shots gained" statistic works out how you would compare.  In your case, it is your short game which is markedly 'worse' than a scratch golfer whilst, off the tee and on the green, you aren't far off.  They'd be there in 1.13 shots and 1.3 shots fewer than you, respectively.


----------



## simplyme (Nov 22, 2015)

Astraeus said:



			I am sure someone will be along with a more comprehensive answer but, in effect, if a theoretical scratch golfer played the same course as you, the "shots gained" statistic works out how you would compare.  In your case, it is your short game which is markedly 'worse' than a scratch golfer whilst, off the tee and on the green, you aren't far off.  They'd be there in 1.13 shots and 1.3 shots fewer than you, respectively.
		
Click to expand...

See, this is what I am confused about 

My stats below show All Rounds, which I thought was quite good. Best start holing them all instead 

0% LEFT
1% SHORT
99% < 15 YARDS
0% LONG
0% RIGHT


----------



## Astraeus (Nov 22, 2015)

simplyme said:



			See, this is what I am confused about 

My stats below show All Rounds, which I thought was quite good. Best start holing them all instead 

0% LEFT
1% SHORT
99% < 15 YARDS
0% LONG
0% RIGHT
		
Click to expand...

Of those which landed within 15 yards, what was required of the next shot?  Did you, say, come up short of the green and then have to chip on again or were you always straight onto the green with short game shots?  You'd quickly lose shots on the hypothetical pro if you were taking two short game shots as opposed to one on every hole.


----------



## simplyme (Nov 22, 2015)

That would make sense, here is the last 10 rounds data. I don't miss the green very often, I expected my putting stats to be the worst 

http://i1166.photobucket.com/albums/q620/madallan/gg1.jpg


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 22, 2015)

simplyme said:



			That would make sense, here is the last 10 rounds data. I don't miss the green very often, I expected my putting stats to be the worst 

http://i1166.photobucket.com/albums/q620/madallan/gg1.jpg

Click to expand...

Is that all distances or from a certain distance. If all that's impressive


----------



## Astraeus (Nov 22, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Is that all distances or from a certain distance. If all that's impressive
		
Click to expand...

If GG is recording them as short game statistics, I think it means from within 100 yards.  Above that becomes "approach" shots.


----------



## simplyme (Nov 22, 2015)

That makes sense now, thank you! I had a blonde moment as usual.....

Inside 100 yards:

2% LEFT
16% SHORT
74% < 15 YARDS
2% LONG
0% RIGHT


----------



## User 105 (Nov 24, 2015)

My Live upgrade unit arrived yesterday and I can confirm it comes with a full set of tags.

I haven't had a chance to try it out yet thought.

I'm just wondering if I can use my original tags ?

If not then if I use new tags will it combine the data with the other tags ? If not then I'm basically starting all my stats again.

I'll have to have a play about later.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 24, 2015)

Westy said:



			My Live upgrade unit arrived yesterday and I can confirm it comes with a full set of tags.

I haven't had a chance to try it out yet thought.

I'm just wondering if I can use my original tags ?

If not then if I use new tags will it combine the data with the other tags ? If not then I'm basically starting all my stats again.

I'll have to have a play about later.
		
Click to expand...

I think it's your account that matters not the tags, you register your unit against your account. I replaced a broken tag and it made no difference to recording of stats.


----------



## jdpjamesp (Nov 24, 2015)

Westy said:



			My Live upgrade unit arrived yesterday and I can confirm it comes with a full set of tags.

I haven't had a chance to try it out yet thought.

I'm just wondering if I can use my original tags ?

If not then if I use new tags will it combine the data with the other tags ? If not then I'm basically starting all my stats again.

I'll have to have a play about later.
		
Click to expand...

So does this mean a lot of people will have the old model and the new model with full tags, hence selling the old model with tags for a good price over the next few weeks and months?


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 24, 2015)

I am tempted by one of these but I need them to come down in price a smidge more to get it under the wifes radar :thup:


----------



## User 105 (Nov 24, 2015)

jdpjamesp said:



			So does this mean a lot of people will have the old model and the new model with full tags, hence selling the old model with tags for a good price over the next few weeks and months?
		
Click to expand...

I'd imagine so. I'll be keeping both of mine a few weeks until I'm comfortable the live version is working ok and then my m8 said he might buy my classic. But if not I'll probably stick it on the forum for sale.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 24, 2015)

jdpjamesp said:



			So does this mean a lot of people will have the old model and the new model with full tags, hence selling the old model with tags for a good price over the next few weeks and months?
		
Click to expand...

Yep, watch this space&#128515;


----------



## jdpjamesp (Nov 24, 2015)

This is all good to hear. If folks hold on until after Christmas I'll be in the market


----------



## UlyssesSky (Nov 25, 2015)

I have just been in contact with GG support regarding the flag position, and got the following answer:




			Right now, the system should default the pin location to 2-3 feet for  all 2- and 3+ putts. That said, with new features we plan on revisiting  the default logic and are reviewing tools that might help the editing  process to make it easier for those who do want to edit every green.
		
Click to expand...

So right now, if you want your strokes gained stats for putting (and short game) as accurate as possible, you should probably tag at the flag location and/or manually edit the exact pin position after the round.


----------



## rickg (Nov 25, 2015)

Absolutely fuming!! :rant:

Pre-ordered my Live unit on Oct 23rd. Received an email Friday saying it had shipped with a link to the tracking info.
The link didn't work....didn't recognise my order number , nor my email address.

No big deal, just wait until it turns up, after all it shipped Friday so should be here Mon,Tues.

Still hadn't arrived this morning so contacted the telephone number provided with the shipping email and they said they will need to issue a refund and I will have to place a new order if I Want a unit. :angry:

Absolute joke!! The whole point of pre-ordering was to get a unit as soon as they became available.

Don't think I'm going to bother with ordering one now, will just stick with my old unit.

Not Happy!


----------



## woody69 (Nov 25, 2015)

rickg said:



			Absolutely fuming!! :rant:

Pre-ordered my Live unit on Oct 23rd. Received an email Friday saying it had shipped with a link to the tracking info.
The link didn't work....didn't recognise my order number , nor my email address.

No big deal, just wait until it turns up, after all it shipped Friday so should be here Mon,Tues.

Still hadn't arrived this morning so contacted the telephone number provided with the shipping email and they said they will need to issue a refund and I will have to place a new order if I Want a unit. :angry:

Absolute joke!! The whole point of pre-ordering was to get a unit as soon as they became available.

Don't think I'm going to bother with ordering one now, will just stick with my old unit.

Not Happy!
		
Click to expand...

It's inconvenient, but hardly the end of the world. If you want the new unit, why not just order it again?


----------



## rickg (Nov 25, 2015)

woody69 said:



			It's inconvenient, but hardly the end of the world. If you want the new unit, why not just order it again?
		
Click to expand...

Because pre-ordering was going to get me the unit as soon as they came out.....now I will have wait until they fulfil all existing orders which given the expected demand is likely to be some time.


----------



## rickg (Nov 25, 2015)

How long have other users had to wait between receiving the email confirmation to say it had shipped and actually receiving the unit....plus were you able to track your orders?


----------



## User 105 (Nov 25, 2015)

rick, I ordered mine the same day they opened pre-orders and got mine on Monday. I think I got the shipment notification on Friday.

I think it's a different company handling the orders\shipping. My contact with them wasn't good either. I'd suggest going back via the support page on the GG site who have always been brilliant.


----------



## 3565 (Nov 25, 2015)

Thank god I didn't upgrade mine.


----------



## woody69 (Nov 25, 2015)

rickg said:



			Because pre-ordering was going to get me the unit as soon as they came out.....now I will have wait until they fulfil all existing orders which given the expected demand is likely to be some time.
		
Click to expand...

I appreciate it is frustrating, but people sometimes make mistakes. Why don't you go back to GG on their support page and explain what has happened. Getting all upset and throwing the toys out the pram doesn't really help you does it.


----------



## rickg (Nov 25, 2015)

woody69 said:



			I appreciate it is frustrating, but people sometimes make mistakes. Why don't you go back to GG on their support page and explain what has happened. Getting all upset and throwing the toys out the pram doesn't really help you does it.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that....I'm no longer angry...you've been a great help.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 25, 2015)

rickg said:



			Absolutely fuming!! :rant:

Pre-ordered my Live unit on Oct 23rd. Received an email Friday saying it had shipped with a link to the tracking info.
The link didn't work....didn't recognise my order number , nor my email address.

No big deal, just wait until it turns up, after all it shipped Friday so should be here Mon,Tues.

Still hadn't arrived this morning so contacted the telephone number provided with the shipping email and they said they will need to issue a refund and I will have to place a new order if I Want a unit. :angry:

Absolute joke!! The whole point of pre-ordering was to get a unit as soon as they became available.

Don't think I'm going to bother with ordering one now, will just stick with my old unit.

Not Happy!
		
Click to expand...

Hi Rick, I also received the email Friday to say it was dispatched and still nothing, I phoned them after your post and was told to give it a few more days as it was showing on their system as out for delivery, I'll let you know.

I also emailed Customer Support who got straight back to me and said they expected all units to be delivered by 30 November.

Really strange you being told to re-order, Have you emailed Game Golf Support they seem more switched on than their delivery company, I would definitely make a fuss mate.


----------



## rickg (Nov 25, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Hi Rick, I also received the email Friday to say it was dispatched and still nothing, I phoned them after your post and was told to give it a few more days as it was showing on their system as out for delivery, I'll let you know.

I also emailed Customer Support who got straight back to me and said they expected all units to be delivered by 30 November.

Really strange you being told to re-order, Have you emailed Game Golf Support they seem more switched on than their delivery company, I would definitely make a fuss mate.
		
Click to expand...

Hi mate, I sent them an email immediately after the help desk said I would need to be given a refund as it sounded a bit fishy.
So far just received the normal acknowledgement. 
I won't be re-ordering for at least a few days until it's obvious it's not turning up.
Even then I might not bother and just stick with the old unit.


----------



## SugarPenguin (Nov 25, 2015)

Thanks for anybody that has followed me. Feels rather strange but I would be interested to follow people on here who are cat 1 and cat2 to see the stat differences 

since I have just got the old unit. What does the new one offer?


----------



## Bazzatron (Nov 25, 2015)

Do you have to have a laptop/PC to use this or does it work on an iPad?


----------



## Astraeus (Nov 25, 2015)

SugarPenguin said:



			Thanks for anybody that has followed me. Feels rather strange but I would be interested to follow people on here who are cat 1 and cat2 to see the stat differences 

since I have just got the old unit. What does the new one offer?
		
Click to expand...

Live-tracking is all.  You can review on your phone as you go round.  For me, a major turn-off.


----------



## SugarPenguin (Nov 25, 2015)

Astraeus said:



			Live-tracking is all.  You can review on your phone as you go round.  For me, a major turn-off.
		
Click to expand...

Have to agree with you there. Doesn't interest me in the slightest and would be far too distracting.  Probably encourages slow play too.


----------



## User 105 (Nov 26, 2015)

Bazzatron said:



			Do you have to have a laptop/PC to use this or does it work on an iPad?
		
Click to expand...

With the live version you don't need a laptop\pc. You can upload from a phone or iPad and review in the app.


----------



## woody69 (Nov 26, 2015)

rickg said:



			Thanks for that....I'm no longer angry...you've been a great help.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## MendieGK (Nov 26, 2015)

SugarPenguin said:



			Thanks for anybody that has followed me. Feels rather strange but I would be interested to follow people on here who are cat 1 and cat2 to see the stat differences 

since I have just got the old unit. What does the new one offer?
		
Click to expand...

Feel free to follow me if you like - 

Sam Mendoza

username is Mendie i think


----------



## SugarPenguin (Nov 26, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			Feel free to follow me if you like - 

Sam Mendoza

username is Mendie i think 

Click to expand...

shall do. Many thanks. 
I will be uploading another round sunday.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 27, 2015)

Live version arrived today&#128515;


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 27, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Live version arrived today&#128515;
		
Click to expand...

Giving it a debut tomorrow?


----------



## Craigg (Nov 27, 2015)

Have to big up customer service. I had a 9 iron tag come apart last weekend. Couple of e mails back and forth and a replacement dropped through the door today, free of charge no questions asked.


----------



## Astraeus (Nov 28, 2015)

What do people do to record a hole which wasn't completed?  I had a nightmare off the tee on one today and took five off it so, rather than play it out, I gave up that hole.  Would you just add penalties to take it up to 10 shots for the hole?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 28, 2015)

Astraeus said:



			What do people do to record a hole which wasn't completed?  I had a nightmare off the tee on one today and took five off it so, rather than play it out, I gave up that hole.  Would you just add penalties to take it up to 10 shots for the hole?
		
Click to expand...

If it's Stableford and I didn't complete the hole, I delete the hole during editing.


----------



## Craigg (Nov 28, 2015)

Astraeus said:



			What do people do to record a hole which wasn't completed?  I had a nightmare off the tee on one today and took five off it so, rather than play it out, I gave up that hole.  Would you just add penalties to take it up to 10 shots for the hole?
		
Click to expand...

Think positive. 5 off the tee, 6 to the green, 2 putts for a 7 :thup:


----------



## Astraeus (Nov 28, 2015)

Craigg said:



			Think positive. 5 off the tee, 6 to the green, 2 putts for a 7 :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Craig, would you believe it I thought that as I walked off the hole and kicked myself a bit.  It would have been likely to be no more than an eight - nine at the absolute worst.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 29, 2015)

Just put my Game Golf Classic up for sale in the For Sale/Wanted Thread.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 29, 2015)

How do the tags fare with being stuck in the bag? I'm kind of assuming they will hit the bottom of the bag when you put the club back in.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 29, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			How do the tags fare with being stuck in the bag? I'm kind of assuming they will hit the bottom of the bag when you put the club back in.
		
Click to expand...

The one I'm selling is 19 months old, on the bottom of the tags is the No of club it fits, i.e. D PW, 7I, etc some of the letters are now hard to see, all working fine and no issue with them as far as I am aware, not seen anyone having any issues with this, but i suppose if someone was constantly shoving them in a bag in temper, then over time they could cause damage, the tags are hard plastic. if they were broken, my 3 wood tag stopped working, no signs of damage, a replacement was Â£4.00 via GG


----------



## woody69 (Nov 29, 2015)

Astraeus said:



			What do people do to record a hole which wasn't completed?  I had a nightmare off the tee on one today and took five off it so, rather than play it out, I gave up that hole.  Would you just add penalties to take it up to 10 shots for the hole?
		
Click to expand...

I'm confused. Where does 10 come from?


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 29, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			The one I'm selling is 19 months old, on the bottom of the tags is the No of club it fits, i.e. D PW, 7I, etc some of the letters are now hard to see, all working fine and no issue with them as far as I am aware, not seen anyone having any issues with this, but i suppose if someone was constantly shoving them in a bag in temper, then over time they could cause damage, the tags are hard plastic. if they were broken, my 3 wood tag stopped working, no signs of damage, a replacement was Â£4.00 via GG
		
Click to expand...

Thanks mate, my question came after seeing your advert. I tried to pm you but I'm struggling to find the link on my tablet so I'll fire the laptop up.


----------



## Astraeus (Nov 29, 2015)

woody69 said:



			I'm confused. Where does 10 come from?
		
Click to expand...

It's what I've always understood to be the maximum recordable on a hole?


----------



## woody69 (Nov 29, 2015)

Astraeus said:



			It's what I've always understood to be the maximum recordable on a hole?
		
Click to expand...

I see. Well that's not true. If you're playing stroke play there simply isn't no maximum. I had a 21 once (that was a bad day....) For handicap purposes though the max is net double bogey, I.e. in stableford where you score 0 points.

As others have said though, if I don't finish a hole I just delete it so not to throw off the stats.


----------



## Bazzatron (Nov 30, 2015)

I really fancy getting one of these as a Christmas treat to myself, have you guys seen any benefits with regards to a reduction in handicap?


----------



## jdpjamesp (Nov 30, 2015)

Bazzatron said:



			I really fancy getting one of these as a Christmas treat to myself, have you guys seen any benefits with regards to a reduction in handicap?
		
Click to expand...

Loads of evidence to suggest they are a really good way of finding out where your weak spots are in the game. So many players practise the wrong areas week in, week out. Game Golf lets you see what area is consistently letting you down so you go and practise that. And yes, reduction in handicap is then almost a given.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 30, 2015)

Anyone still using their GG? I think mine is away for the winter  - too much impact from varying weather conditions to make stats meaningful now, IMO.


----------



## Wayman (Nov 30, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Anyone still using their GG? I think mine is away for the winter  - too much impact from varying weather conditions to make stats meaningful now, IMO.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with you here Karen 
I had mine in my bag on Saturday and on first tee I thought pointless


----------



## woody69 (Nov 30, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Anyone still using their GG? I think mine is away for the winter  - too much impact from varying weather conditions to make stats meaningful now, IMO.
		
Click to expand...

Why? It can be very meaningful for the winter months / conditions, as it would enable you to see how it compares to the warmer summer months and you can see how much you're losing in distance etc on average now it's colder, no? You can also run your analysis against specific rounds when you know the conditions were comparable to get an idea of what's changing.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 30, 2015)

woody69 said:



			Why? It can be very meaningful for the winter months / conditions, as it would enable you to see how it compares to the warmer summer months and you can see how much you're losing in distance etc on average now it's colder, no? You can also run your analysis against specific rounds when you know the conditions were comparable to get an idea of what's changing.
		
Click to expand...

That's not really useful information though, is it? All it does is throw off the good stats I've gathered during the months I play competitive golf.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 30, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			That's not really useful information though, is it? All it does is throw off the good stats I've gathered during the months I play competitive golf.
		
Click to expand...

See were you're coming from, but if you decide to work on something specific, ie accuracy, then that could be monitored over the winter,


----------



## UlyssesSky (Nov 30, 2015)

I'm with paul on this. There's still a lot you can work on and monitor over the winter.

Plus, and I don't want to step on your toes with this, not using GG in winter so it doesn't "throw off the good stats" you've gathered seems almost like saying you don't play comps in bad weather so you don't throw off the good handicap you acquired playing on sunny, windless days... 


Seeing what parts of your game suffer most in bad conditions can be helpful, too. Yes, your distances will suffer, but seeing if you can adapt to the circumstances and still hit your approach shots close can be an interesting challenge.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 30, 2015)

UlyssesSky said:



			I'm with paul on this. There's still a lot you can work on and monitor over the winter.

Plus, and I don't want to step on your toes with this, not using GG in winter so it doesn't "throw off the good stats" you've gathered seems almost like saying you don't play comps in bad weather so you don't throw off the good handicap you acquired playing on sunny, windless days... 


Seeing what parts of your game suffer most in bad conditions can be helpful, too. Yes, your distances will suffer, but seeing if you can adapt to the circumstances and still hit your approach shots close can be an interesting challenge.
		
Click to expand...

Not disagreeing with that but the problem is you can't gather winter stats without corrupting your summer stats.

It's not a case of playing or not in "bad weather". I do, trust me. But at this time of year the golf is entirely different - less distance all round due to colder weather, less of the tee with softer fairways, easier to hit softer greens. In Saturday's medal almost every approach shot was a low punch with a longer club than usual - at 18 I had what would normally be a good gap wedge distance but I played a low 8 iron instead (and came up 15 yards short!). GG supposedly ignores shots like that but I bet that playing all winter would soon see those shots counted as "normal".

Point is, it can be a significantly different game and I wouldn't want to get the two sets of stats mixed up but there is no way (currently) to avoid that, that I am aware of. Now if they allowed you to tag and filter your rounds that'd be a really useful feature.


----------



## Grieve14 (Nov 30, 2015)

when signing rounds you can set them to not be included in your stats, and even make them only view-able to yourself. Why don't you just do that? then you can reference them to view your winter stats without it messing up your 'good stats'


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 30, 2015)

Grieve14 said:



			when signing rounds you can set them to not be included in your stats, and even make them only view-able to yourself. Why don't you just do that? then you can reference them to view your winter stats without it messing up your 'good stats'
		
Click to expand...

If you don't include it in your stats it isn't included so you don't have winter stats. Which goes to my original post - no point using it.


----------



## Grieve14 (Nov 30, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			If you don't include it in your stats it isn't included so you don't have winter stats. Which goes to my original post - no point using it.
		
Click to expand...

True for average distances, but all the other stats you can view round by round such as GRI, FIR, putts, scrambling etc. which is better than not having them.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 30, 2015)

Grieve14 said:



			True for average distances, but all the other stats you can view round by round such as GRI, FIR, putts, scrambling etc. which is better than not having them.
		
Click to expand...

Only slightly, it's the average trends that provide insight.

Each to their own but I can't see me using it again before the spring!


----------



## UlyssesSky (Nov 30, 2015)

I would always say gathering more data is better, as long as it doesn't mean too much extra effort (which it doesn't with GG, imho).

Even though I agree that mid- or long-term trends are what helps most, comparing e.g. the stats of your last 5 rounds (played in winter) with the overall average may give you useful insights into how the weather affects your play. Maybe this will e.g. help you not leaving another punched 8 iron short next time.

So I for my part will record my stats in winter and use them. When spring comes I will probably exclude my winter rounds from my stats, so the averages are no longer 'corrupted' by my winter stats and I can continue watching my development and hopefully see some progress from my winter training.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 30, 2015)

UlyssesSky said:



			I would always say gathering more data is better, as long as it doesn't mean too much extra effort (which it doesn't with GG, imho).

Even though I agree that mid- or long-term trends are what helps most, comparing e.g. the stats of your last 5 rounds (played in winter) with the overall average may give you useful insights into how the weather affects your play. Maybe this will e.g. help you not leaving another punched 8 iron short next time.

So I for my part will record my stats in winter and use them. When spring comes *I will probably exclude my winter rounds from my stats*, so the averages are no longer 'corrupted' by my winter stats and I can continue watching my development and hopefully see some progress from my winter training.
		
Click to expand...

The only way I'll avoid hitting punched 8 irons is to stop playing in 40 mph winds! 

I'm interested in the highlighted bit - how will you do that? It might be possible but I'm not sure how? i.e. next summer how will you incorporate summer 2015 and summer 2016 stats while excluding winter 2015?


----------



## matt611 (Nov 30, 2015)

I'm looking at selling my game golf classic.  Do I need to do anything to reset my unit so that it is ready for a new owner?

Thanks


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 30, 2015)

matt611 said:



			I'm looking at selling my game golf classic.  Do I need to do anything to reset my unit so that it is ready for a new owner?

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Just sell mate, if they haven't got an account when they set one up, first time they plug it in it links the unit to their account.


----------



## UlyssesSky (Nov 30, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			The only way I'll avoid hitting punched 8 irons is to stop playing in 40 mph winds! 

I'm interested in the highlighted bit - how will you do that? It might be possible but I'm not sure how? i.e. next summer how will you incorporate summer 2015 and summer 2016 stats while excluding winter 2015?
		
Click to expand...

I didn't mean you should avoid hitting punched 8 irons, but having data how far you hit your punched iron in certain conditions might help with club selection when you find yourself in similar conditions in the future 


To exclude a round from the stats just open the round, click 'edit round', unsign the round, uncheck the 'include round in stats' box (click on the little wheel next to the 'sign round' field) and then sign the round again.
If you want that round back in your stats, just reverse the process. It's a little annoying you have to unsign/sign every time but not too much of a hassle, I guess.

I'm gonna write a feature request non the less. Would be nice to be able to exclude a round from the stats by simply unchecking a box in the 'my rounds' overview.


----------



## woody69 (Nov 30, 2015)

UlyssesSky said:



			I didn't mean you should avoid hitting punched 8 irons, but having data how far you hit your punched iron in certain conditions might help with club selection when you find yourself in similar conditions in the future 


To exclude a round from the stats just open the round, click 'edit round', unsign the round, uncheck the 'include round in stats' box (click on the little wheel next to the 'sign round' field) and then sign the round again.
If you want that round back in your stats, just reverse the process. It's a little annoying you have to unsign/sign every time but not too much of a hassle, I guess.

I'm gonna write a feature request non the less. Would be nice to be able to exclude a round from the stats by simply unchecking a box in the 'my rounds' overview.
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking of requesting a feature to add a filter that enables you to show stats based on weather conditions / seasons.


----------



## UlyssesSky (Nov 30, 2015)

woody69 said:



			I was thinking of requesting a feature to add a filter that enables you to show stats based on weather conditions / seasons.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good as well. Any kind of filter for rounds would be great. More important than more sophisticated filters would be the possibility to compare selected rounds, even if that would mean you'd have to manually select the rounds.
Being able to compare e.g. the last 10 rounds vs. the 10 rounds before would be nice to monitor progress. Or compare 5 rounds played in strong wind to 5 rounds played in windless weather.

There's so many thinks you could filter by, so maybe the option to manually select rounds and compare them would work best for most.


----------



## jdpjamesp (Nov 30, 2015)

matt611 said:



			I'm looking at selling my game golf classic.  Do I need to do anything to reset my unit so that it is ready for a new owner?

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

How much you wanting for it?


----------



## MendieGK (Nov 30, 2015)

I'm with Karen. No point for me in using it over the winter.


----------



## 3565 (Nov 30, 2015)

IT then begs the question during summer rounds if you have a horrendous round and your punching out of trees and not driving well as in distance wise and you know it will affect your stats, do you not bother in entering and signing that round?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 30, 2015)

3565 said:



			IT then begs the question during summer rounds if you have a horrendous round and your punching out of trees and not driving well as in distance wise and you know it will affect your stats, do you not bother in entering and signing that round?
		
Click to expand...

Entirely different, you're only kidding yourself if not counting those rounds.


----------



## Bazzatron (Nov 30, 2015)

jdpjamesp said:



			Loads of evidence to suggest they are a really good way of finding out where your weak spots are in the game. So many players practise the wrong areas week in, week out. Game Golf lets you see what area is consistently letting you down so you go and practise that. And yes, reduction in handicap is then almost a given.
		
Click to expand...

Good enough for me, thanks.


----------



## Craigg (Nov 30, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Entirely different, you're only kidding yourself if not counting those rounds.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, at the moment I think my average Drive is around 200 yds, bad weather, soft fairways and all that, but it is what it is and no sense in trying to kid myself I hit it any further. The stats don't lie.


----------



## woody69 (Nov 30, 2015)

UlyssesSky said:



			Sounds good as well. Any kind of filter for rounds would be great. More important than more sophisticated filters would be the possibility to compare selected rounds, even if that would mean you'd have to manually select the rounds.
Being able to compare e.g. the last 10 rounds vs. the 10 rounds before would be nice to monitor progress. Or compare 5 rounds played in strong wind to 5 rounds played in windless weather.

There's so many thinks you could filter by, so maybe the option to manually select rounds and compare them would work best for most.
		
Click to expand...

That's possible now though, unless I'm misunderstanding you?


----------



## louise_a (Nov 30, 2015)

I am thinking of asking for one of these for Christmas, do you all think they are worth getting?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 30, 2015)

louise_a said:



			I am thinking of asking for one of these for Christmas, do you all think they are worth getting?
		
Click to expand...

Boys and their toys.....  I buy any kind of golf crap so of course I have one, I am a walking golf web sites Xmas bonus. 

I am sure there are a few of the original Game Golfs kicking around now that people could sell to you at a very attractive price.  Just wait till Friday night when a few people have had a beer or two, make an offer for one for 50 notes and I am sure someone will snap your hand off.


----------



## woody69 (Dec 1, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			That's not really useful information though, is it? All it does is throw off the good stats I've gathered during the months I play competitive golf.
		
Click to expand...

I have worked out a way around this. Register a new account. Just make sure youâ€™re logged out with your primary account and go to www.gamegolf.com/start to create a new account. You can have all the same information except you will need a new unique email address and username. Then, when uploading your information through the Transfer App, make sure youâ€™re logged in to the proper account.

Means you can effectively have a summer stat account and a winter stat account if you didn't want to "dilute" the stats.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 2, 2015)

OK logged on for the first time in a while and the strokes gained are there. Call me stupid (or variations thereof) but I'm struggling to understand what this means and not really following the online guide. Can someone give me some salient advice on these numbers please

http://www.gamegolf.com/player/HomerJSimpson1/insights/share/2c9d51a000


----------



## 3565 (Dec 2, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			OK logged on for the first time in a while and the strokes gained are there. Call me stupid (or variations thereof) but I'm struggling to understand what this means and not really following the online guide. Can someone give me some salient advice on these numbers please

http://www.gamegolf.com/player/HomerJSimpson1/insights/share/2c9d51a000[/QUOTE

Shots gained is very complex to work out, id like to know where they got there data from for a scratch player as I'd rather use the data from the scratch player then data I've got from the top 40 players from the period of 2002-2012. 

Basically your losing on average 4.5 shots to the scratch player on your approach play. 
How it's worked out is the position of you on the course in relation to the yardage to the hole. So the further you hit it down the fairway and less yardage to the pin the more shots you will gain. And it keeps going until you hole out.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Dec 7, 2015)

I'm up for this. 

Mark Smith

Radbourne2010


----------



## Ads749r (Dec 7, 2015)

Loving having the actual unit now. Using the free app for phones is a good insight into but there's no substitute for the actual unit. Very accurate and very easy to fit into your pre shot routine. Love the community challenges too.


----------



## fripnchips (Dec 7, 2015)

Just picked one of these up. Hopefully get to use it this week. Fripnchips


----------



## Ads749r (Dec 7, 2015)

fripnchips said:



			Just picked one of these up. Hopefully get to use it this week. Fripnchips
		
Click to expand...

We will have to have a stat off.


----------



## snell (Dec 7, 2015)

Where is the best place to pick up the original game golf at a decent price? The prices seem so varied when I'm searching!


----------



## rickg (Dec 7, 2015)

snell said:



			Where is the best place to pick up the original game golf at a decent price? The prices seem so varied when I'm searching!
		
Click to expand...

On here...there should be loads for sale.....I let mine go for Â£40 to a mate at Centurion.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 8, 2015)

Interesting article

http://bit.ly/1IcYtQk


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Dec 9, 2015)

Great article. If anyone has one to sell get in touch via topbanana1@hotmail.com 
Cheers!
Mark


----------



## fripnchips (Dec 10, 2015)

Used the actual unit for the first time today. So much easier its brilliant


----------



## snell (Dec 10, 2015)

Where is the best place to buy the original game golf unit new?


----------



## woody69 (Dec 11, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			The only way I'll avoid hitting punched 8 irons is to stop playing in 40 mph winds! 

I'm interested in the highlighted bit - how will you do that? It might be possible but I'm not sure how? i.e. next summer how will you incorporate summer 2015 and summer 2016 stats while excluding winter 2015?
		
Click to expand...

FD how did you see my suggestion about creating a GG winter account / new user to upload your winter rounds to and keep separate from the summer stats? Thought you might have been interested in that workaround!


----------



## Scott W (Dec 11, 2015)

woody69 said:



			FD how did you see my suggestion about creating a GG winter account / new user to upload your winter rounds to and keep separate from the summer stats? Thought you might have been interested in that workaround!
		
Click to expand...

when looking at "insights" in your profile you have the option to select which rounds...e.g. all, last 5 last 10 etc. 

you can also select specific rounds so you could only select those you feel were in acceptable conditions


----------



## woody69 (Dec 11, 2015)

Scott W said:



			when looking at "insights" in your profile you have the option to select which rounds...e.g. all, last 5 last 10 etc. 

you can also select specific rounds so you could only select those you feel were in acceptable conditions
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I know that but FD wasn't happy about doing it so I offered an alternative suggestion to keep them completely separate.


----------



## Fish (Dec 13, 2015)

So when you guys that have upgraded to the Live version, is that a new complete unit, and if so, are any of you selling your original set up, I'm going for it again even though it's going to cost me a laptop so I need to track my progress, especially with 2016 being #YOTF :smirk:

Also, what was the main reason and benefits for you upgrading to the Live version?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 13, 2015)

Fish said:



			So when you guys that have upgraded to the Live version, is that a new complete unit, and if so, are any of you selling your original set up, I'm going for it again even though it's going to cost me a laptop so I need to track my progress, especially with 2016 being #YOTF :smirk:

Also, what was the main reason and benefits for you upgrading to the Live version?
		
Click to expand...

I upgraded mate, it's a complete set, everything brand new, already sold on my other one, 
Currently using it exactly the same as original, haven't used the live bit yet as only had it 2 weeks and both weekends have been comps.
Main reason for upgrade was mine was out of warranty (still working great) and thought it was a bargain at Â£99.00 rather than Â£200.00 plus and it's got a 12 month warranty


----------



## Fish (Dec 13, 2015)

Well I'm back in the market so if anyone is looking for some quick cash for Christmas for their original unit, obviously has to be in good condition, I'll be interested.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 13, 2015)

Fish said:



			Well I'm back in the market so if anyone is looking for some quick cash for Christmas for their original unit, obviously has to be in good condition, I'll be interested.
		
Click to expand...

Does this mean you have finally replaced that lump of junk XP PC you used to have?

2016 YOTF (year Of The Fragger)


----------



## Fish (Dec 13, 2015)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Does this mean you have finally replaced that lump of junk XP PC you used to have?

2016 YOTF (year Of The Fragger)  

Click to expand...

No, my PC is fine and staying, if it ain't broke ....

I'll invest in a laptop or something I can download onto as you failed to give life to my old laptop a few years ago and is still dead in a cupboard &#128521;

Year of the Fragger &#128514;&#128514;&#128514; which year &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## SteveJay (Dec 17, 2015)

Hi guys, apologies if this has been covered before, but I am now getting into using my game golf Classic!

Just wondered if you edit the flag position after a round, as I now do, does it recalculate the distances for approach shots, using the revised pin position, or is it still based on centre of green distances?

I know that the GPS is not mega accurate but as it now allows you to view approaches from close range I am hoping that bit of editing is improving the system's accuracy.  I have got into the habit of noting the approx length of my last putt on my card for each hole so I can move the flag so the last putt recorded is consistent with that length. Before I did this had some odd stats where my 1st putt was maybe 4 yards, then my next one was 6 yards! My putting isn't brilliant but it's not that bad!!  

Cheers.


----------



## UlyssesSky (Dec 17, 2015)

Editing the flag position does increase the accuracy of the stats.

Their customer service told me they are also working on solutions to make editing the flag position easier.


----------



## 3565 (Dec 17, 2015)

SteveJay said:



			Hi guys, apologies if this has been covered before, but I am now getting into using my game golf Classic!

Just wondered if you edit the flag position after a round, as I now do, does it recalculate the distances for approach shots, using the revised pin position, or is it still based on centre of green distances?

I know that the GPS is not mega accurate but as it now allows you to view approaches from close range I am hoping that bit of editing is improving the system's accuracy.  I have got into the habit of noting the approx length of my last putt on my card for each hole so I can move the flag so the last putt recorded is consistent with that length. Before I did this had some odd stats where my 1st putt was maybe 4 yards, then my next one was 6 yards! My putting isn't brilliant but it's not that bad!!  

Cheers.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure but I think someone else does this to, if I birdie a hole I will always tag when I take my ball out so that it will show the hole position and then delete it later after I placed the flag where it should be. I also do it, if it's for any lengthy par putts to.


----------



## SteveJay (Dec 17, 2015)

3565 said:



			Not sure but I think someone else does this to, if I birdie a hole I will always tag when I take my ball out so that it will show the hole position and then delete it later after I placed the flag where it should be. I also do it, if it's for any lengthy par putts to.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers guys. I thought about tagging again after holing out but thought that just recording the distance, roughly, e.g <1' ; 3' etc. was easier than having to delete a shot on every hole.

 Good to hear whichever method you use to edit the pin position is worth it in terms of more accurate data.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 18, 2015)

Used my Game Golf Live today for the first time with the Unit being connected to my phone, once you start the round a blue dot appears on the screen of your phone, the image displayed on your phone is the hole layout, basic info, hole no, par, length, etc  tagged a driver and instantly it registered on map, played shot and off to find it&#128515; Normal procedure, tagged club for second shot and almost instantly phone was updated with second tag and distance you hit your first shot, 
You can tap on an icon and it shows a map of the green and distance to F, M and R, basic info, continue tagging till holed out and then on to second hole, once you finish a hole it gives strokes and putts, you can edit, takes seconds, gives a scorecard.
It doesn't compare with a skycaddie for example and currently can't be used in comps, but the fact when you tag exactly the same as the classic it updates your phone and you can see distances and is useful as a basic range finder, absolutely easy to use, once you switch it on before you start, just forget it and use as range finder.
Verdict, 
Do you need it ? No,
Is it fun? Yes.
If I wanted a Game Golf is the Live version worth the extra money?
Honestly, difficult, if you can afford it, why not good fun in bounce games and no need for a seperate GPS,
One other impressive bit, once you press end round on the phone and save the round, it is deleted off your unit, you can post it instantly and if you have messed up, you can edit later.


----------



## Craigg (Dec 20, 2015)

Ok, hit my best drive of the year on our 18th today. 262 with a following wind. Nicely on the fairway, that is until I consulted my stats in Game Golf. Apparently is was four yards off the right edge! Not on your Nelly Mister! It was at least 10 yards in from the cut, nearer the centre of the fairway than the edge. So I am now looking at a bunch of stats that are meaningless!
Who's office door do I Break down?:rant:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 20, 2015)

Craigg said:



			Ok, hit my best drive of the year on our 18th today. 262 with a following wind. Nicely on the fairway, that is until I consulted my stats in Game Golf. Apparently is was four yards off the right edge! Not on your Nelly Mister! It was at least 10 yards in from the cut, nearer the centre of the fairway than the edge. So I am now looking at a bunch of stats that are meaningless!
Who's office door do I Break down?:rant:
		
Click to expand...

Surely that's the whole point of the edit function, civilian gps are only at the most 95% accurate to 3 metres.
Do you not check every round before uploading?


----------



## MendieGK (Dec 20, 2015)

Also remember that the geofencing of a particular fairway might be slightly off.


----------



## SteveJay (Dec 20, 2015)

While editing a round earlier today I noticed that when moving the pin position it now picks up putting distances under 3 feet.  Seem to recall previous rounds only gave readings of 1 yard as the closest/shortest.  Nice to see the service constantly being enhanced. Maybe some putting stats will be on the cards for future improvements.


----------



## Craigg (Dec 20, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Surely that's the whole point of the edit function, civilian gps are only at the most 95% accurate to 3 metres.
Do you not check every round before uploading?
		
Click to expand...

I was so far on the fairway I didn't even consider it to be that far out! I'ts missed by around 15 yards!
So if it's that far out, it's a bit of a pointless system I'm thinking if I have to edit every shot on every hole. I have to remember from where I hit every ball or the yardages will also be out.
To add to this the graphic clearly shows the next shot taken from the fairway. Losing faith in the system I'm afraid.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 20, 2015)

Craigg said:



			I was so far on the fairway I didn't even consider it to be that far out! I'ts missed by around 15 yards!
So if it's that far out, it's a bit of a pointless system I'm thinking if I have to edit every shot on every hole. I have to remember from where I hit every ball or the yardages will also be out.
To add to this the graphic clearly shows the next shot taken from the fairway. Losing faith in the system I'm afraid.
		
Click to expand...

GPS can be affected by allsorts, sometimes it will be 100% correct, I review every shot and at the end I'm very happy I'm there or there about, 
At my level I'm probably happy if I'm within 1-5 yards for most shots.


----------



## 3565 (Dec 20, 2015)

I can understand your frustration, if you have a bad hole it's bad enough trying to remember to tag or think you've tagged and then later on finding fantom swings, then fairways you've hit not showing or greens not hit showing as hit.  

I don't know which mapping site they use, but it's old, not so much as the course has changed but we have houses that surround the first 4 holes but on the map system it's showing as empty land or part built houses.  Think it could do with updating.


----------



## louise_a (Dec 25, 2015)

Have got this for Christmas, my user ID is louise1a

Its a pain setting up my bag, every time I put in a club it doesn't go back to the golf bag screen.


----------



## GG26 (Dec 26, 2015)

Got one for Christmas too.

User ID - GG26, name Mike Davey

Had the same problem setting up the bag, just had to keep exiting to the home page on entering the club and going back in and got it set up ok.

Hopefully, I'll give it an outing later in the week.


----------



## woody69 (Dec 27, 2015)

Craigg said:



			I was so far on the fairway I didn't even consider it to be that far out! I'ts missed by around 15 yards!
So if it's that far out, it's a bit of a pointless system I'm thinking if I have to edit every shot on every hole. I have to remember from where I hit every ball or the yardages will also be out.
To add to this the graphic clearly shows the next shot taken from the fairway. Losing faith in the system I'm afraid.
		
Click to expand...

The next shot shows the graphic taken from the fairway? What do you mean? Could be a geo fencing issue. You should email and ask


----------



## Craigg (Dec 27, 2015)

woody69 said:



			The next shot shows the graphic taken from the fairway? What do you mean? Could be a geo fencing issue. You should email and ask
		
Click to expand...

This was my point. In the stats, the drive is shown as missing the fairway, right side!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 27, 2015)

Craigg said:



			This was my point. In the stats, the drive is shown as missing the fairway, right side!
		
Click to expand...

Unsung the round and move it to were it was, then resign the round,


----------



## Lollfred (Dec 27, 2015)

Hi ... also got this for Chrimbo ... user id Loll


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 27, 2015)

Lollfred said:



			Hi ... also got this for Chrimbo ... user id Loll
		
Click to expand...

What's your full name, as it's easier to find on the App, cheers


----------



## markyjee (Dec 27, 2015)

Anyone having trouble getting your signed rounds into your eligible challenges? emailed game golf last week about it and got a reply saying it was a glitch in the system that they are working on.


----------



## philly169 (Dec 27, 2015)

Another member of the "got a game golf for Christmas" group.. Looking forward to setting up soon


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 27, 2015)

markyjee said:



			Anyone having trouble getting your signed rounds into your eligible challenges? emailed game golf last week about it and got a reply saying it was a glitch in the system that they are working on.
		
Click to expand...

I had trouble, but it seems ok now.


----------



## Twire (Dec 27, 2015)

Another who got game golf live for xmas. All set up and ready for its first outing tomorrow.


----------



## markyjee (Dec 27, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			I had trouble, but it seems ok now.
		
Click to expand...

Was your trouble in the last week or two?

Did it just sort itself out


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 27, 2015)

markyjee said:



			Was your trouble in the last week or two?

Did it just sort itself out
		
Click to expand...

Last couple weeks after signing for round my scores didn't appear in challenges, they are there today, hadn't got round to contacting them.


----------



## Bazzatron (Dec 28, 2015)

Another who had it for Christmas. Add me please guys Barry Purewal


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Dec 28, 2015)

Just got I for my birthday today. Will set it up I up in New Year. Please add me to your list.


----------



## fripnchips (Dec 28, 2015)

I'm on there as Fripnchips if anybody wants to add me


----------



## louise_a (Dec 28, 2015)

The weather is preventing me from trying mine out but I am enjoying seeing the rounds signed for by others.


----------



## louise_a (Dec 28, 2015)

How do you find someone based on their user ID? I can see the search option but it searches on name and you cant see their ID


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 28, 2015)

louise_a said:



			How do you find someone based on their user ID? I can see the search option but it searches on name and you cant see their ID
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure, but how to do it is on here near at the start of the thread.


----------



## Bazzatron (Dec 28, 2015)

Are there any golf monthly specific challenges on at the moment?


----------



## philly169 (Dec 28, 2015)

all setup, philly169 (phill slusar)

I look forward to using it, though I have nothing planned for this week


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 28, 2015)

Guys, since having my clubs re shafted , I have noticed the red tags have fallen off a couple of clubs. Apart from SuperGlue any ideas how I can stick them on.

Thinking araldite or no more nails 

Cheers


----------



## Wabinez (Dec 28, 2015)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Guys, since having my clubs re shafted , I have noticed the red tags have fallen off a couple of clubs. Apart from SuperGlue any ideas how I can stick them on.

Thinking araldite or no more nails 

Cheers
		
Click to expand...

As in the tag has snapped? I have only experienced the putter tag splitting the cover from the rest of the tag, so just used some strong bonding agent and it hasn't budged since.

Signed my first round today since the 1st August. Need to get back in the habit of using it!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 28, 2015)

Have set a Challenge up for the month of Jan, Forum members only, GIR's
Bit of fun, will send out invites&#128515;


----------



## Craigg (Dec 28, 2015)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Guys, since having my clubs re shafted , I have noticed the red tags have fallen off a couple of clubs. Apart from SuperGlue any ideas how I can stick them on.

Thinking araldite or no more nails 

Cheers
		
Click to expand...

I e mailed them when my 9 iron tag fell to bits. A free replacement duly arrived within a week.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 28, 2015)

Craigg said:



			I e mailed them when my 9 iron tag fell to bits. A free replacement duly arrived within a week.
		
Click to expand...

No the tags are fine, just the hole at the end of the grip is a tad too big and they drop out.


----------



## snell (Dec 28, 2015)

Got one of these for xmas 

My user name is - snell89. Havent had a chance to use it yet though, due to our course flooding. Hoping to debut it tomorrow!!


----------



## Craigg (Dec 28, 2015)

PhilTheFragger said:



			No the tags are fine, just the hole at the end of the grip is a tad too big and they drop out.
		
Click to expand...

Ah. Gotcha. Dab of clear silicone will do it, and they'll still be removable when you need them out.


----------



## 3565 (Dec 28, 2015)

PhilTheFragger said:



			No the tags are fine, just the hole at the end of the grip is a tad too big and they drop out.
		
Click to expand...

Might sound a daft idea, but why don't you go for a tag fitting session for grips :thup:


----------



## philly169 (Dec 28, 2015)

Craigg said:



			Ah. Gotcha. Dab of clear silicone will do it, and they'll still be removable when you need them out.
		
Click to expand...

I was going to suggest the same.


----------



## GG26 (Dec 29, 2015)

Gave mine a first outing today.  Having uploaded the round (16 holes), I can see that it struggles with temporary tees and greens.  We are on temp tees on most holes which are between 5 and 60 yards ahead of the normal teeing grounds, and there are four temporary greens.  On the latter it puts me down for no putts for the purposes of putts per green, even though the putter is tagged as being used.


----------



## UlyssesSky (Dec 29, 2015)

Of course the system can't know you're on temporary greens, the system only knows the location of the regular greens. When you tag the putter the system checks if you're on the green or not, and since it doesn't recognize the temporary greens the stats will show no putts per green.

So as long as you play on a course with temporary greens and tees, the only viable stats will probably be the club performance stats, since besides the putting stats, off the tee, approach and short game stats will be flawed as well.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 29, 2015)

UlyssesSky said:



			Of course the system can't know you're on temporary greens, the system only knows the location of the regular greens. When you tag the putter the system checks if you're on the green or not, and since it doesn't recognize the temporary greens the stats will show no putts per green.

So as long as you play on a course with temporary greens and tees, the only viable stats will probably be the club performance stats, since besides the putting stats, off the tee, approach and short game stats will be flawed as well.
		
Click to expand...

This came up last winter. If your course has permanent winter/alternate greens with a seperate scorecard, if you send them to Game Golf they will remap your course and give it a second name.
The tees and greens must be clearly visible on satellite imagery for them to do it. 
If not, it's like you say mostly above, we move onto mats for tee boxes in Winter and they are visible when editing so if my tee shot isn't exactly on the winter tee I move it during editing, the only stats I've found flawed when we are temp greens is the shot to that green and the putts as GG tends to move putts to the normal green.


----------



## snell (Dec 29, 2015)

Signed for my first rounds today, Really enjoyed the editing process. Its a shame as previously mentioned about temp greens, but its no surprise really. Now after seeing how far I don't hit the ball, I'm going on eBay to order some dumbbells ha-ha!


----------



## louise_a (Dec 29, 2015)

Happily we had no temps today, just one hole closed, I found the editing, enjoyable and pretty straightforward.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 29, 2015)

louise_a said:



			Happily we had no temps today, just one hole closed, I found the editing, enjoyable and pretty straightforward.
		
Click to expand...

I really enjoy it, very rarely forget a shot and enjoy "re-living" some, makes the saying, no pictures on a scorecard, a thing of the past.


----------



## Lollfred (Dec 29, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			What's your full name, as it's easier to find on the App, cheers
		
Click to expand...

Hi .. Lawrence Willmington


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 29, 2015)

Lollfred said:



			Hi .. Lawrence Willmington
		
Click to expand...

Done&#128515;


----------



## Wayman (Dec 30, 2015)

Playing at Cleveland today in gale force winds. Could look interesting on GG


----------



## Craigg (Jan 3, 2016)

Congratulations to Steve who won the Winter Net Score Challenge with an impressive -4.46. Untouchable:clap:


----------



## Ads749r (Jan 3, 2016)

Well done Steve, I tried my best to catch you but I suppose second place will have to do  or as I say.....the first loser. 'Twas good fun.


----------



## rickg (Jan 4, 2016)

He's Mr Steady is our Steve....had some very impressive rounds over the winter.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jan 4, 2016)

Just signed up as MJS67 on GG. Hope to play my first round on Saturday. Watch this space. Could get messy!  :temper:


----------



## philly169 (Jan 4, 2016)

Just reading the comments about the temp greens. I havent taken my Game Golf out yet, but I don't think I'd be too worried about getting stats from putting on our temp greens, there is no point using a putter they are so bumpy and cut up. Best chipping!


----------



## Siren (Jan 7, 2016)

All signed up hoping to get the first round in tomorrow

Christopher Milton or Siren1927 whatever you find me under.


----------



## TheBigDraw (Jan 11, 2016)

Just took the plunge and bought Game Golf Live..

How do I join this party ??


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 11, 2016)

TheBigDraw said:



			Just took the plunge and bought Game Golf Live..

How do I join this party ??
		
Click to expand...

Give us your username and or full name, we'll follow you, you follow us and crack on, 
Mine is Pauldj42 or Paul Murray


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jan 11, 2016)

Just uploaded my first couple of rounds after playing in mildly moist conditions on Melbourne Course at Brocket Hall. 

The GG device worked slightly better than the operator. Updated & amended the shots I'd not tagged & changed the position of the Pins on the greens where applicable. 

All in all, remarkably simple to use & the stats feedback is an eye opener for someone like me where the cup's half empty after every round. 

MJS67 if you wish to follow or be followed :temper:


----------



## TheBigDraw (Jan 11, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Give us your username and or full name, we'll follow you, you follow us and crack on, 
Mine is Pauldj42 or Paul Murray
		
Click to expand...

Lovely Jubbly 

Username Onixfounder
Real Name Craig Middleton


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jan 11, 2016)

Done!


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 13, 2016)

Just added my new Adams Tight Lies 2 3w, 5w and 22' Hybrid to My Golf Bag. Not sure when I will get to test them.


----------



## Wayman (Jan 14, 2016)

Dint know why but when I try join the frosty Feb challenge it just kicks me out the app


----------



## TheBigDraw (Jan 14, 2016)

Wayman said:



			Dint know why but when I try join the frosty Feb challenge it just kicks me out the app
		
Click to expand...

That is wierd.

Have you tried on a PC ???


----------



## Fish (Jan 14, 2016)

What's the minimum hardware I can go and buy to run it, would it be a laptop or a tablet, and if so, what operating system would be best so I'm not in the situation I'm in now where it could become incompatable and not supported after a while. I don't  want to be spending loads as I'll possibly be only using it for the Game Golf!


----------



## Wayman (Jan 14, 2016)

TheBigDraw said:



			That is wierd.

Have you tried on a PC ???
		
Click to expand...

No I haven't will give it a try


----------



## Bazzatron (Jan 14, 2016)

Fish said:



			What's the minimum hardware I can go and buy to run it, would it be a laptop or a tablet, and if so, what operating system would be best so I'm not in the situation I'm in now where it could become incompatable and not supported after a while. I don't  want to be spending loads as I'll possibly be only using it for the Game Golf!
		
Click to expand...

I've had my laptop for about 8 years, so it's pretty ancient, runs it fine.


----------



## 3565 (Jan 14, 2016)

http://practical-golf.com/how-to-set-goals-using-stats/

interesting insight in a player breaking down GG stats to set goals to improve his game.


----------



## User 105 (Jan 14, 2016)

Gona start following a few of you guys.

if anyone wants to follow me.

Steve West - Westy666

Also, how do you search for the username. I can find you guys with the real name but brings up nothing if I use the username.


----------



## louise_a (Jan 14, 2016)

you can only find by user name by putting the link in your browser ie http://www.gamegolf.com/player/westy666


----------



## louise_a (Jan 14, 2016)

3565 said:



http://practical-golf.com/how-to-set-goals-using-stats/

interesting insight in a player breaking down GG stats to set goals to improve his game.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting article, the stats available from the insights tab in GG are very good.


----------



## User 105 (Jan 14, 2016)

louise_a said:



			you can only find by user name by putting the link in your browser ie http://www.gamegolf.com/player/westy666

Click to expand...

Ah, thanks


----------



## rickg (Jan 14, 2016)

3565 said:



http://practical-golf.com/how-to-set-goals-using-stats/

interesting insight in a player breaking down GG stats to set goals to improve his game.
		
Click to expand...

 I must be doing something wrong.....I don't see the breakdown stats option anywhere...
I can't see how to compare all my stats at the same time versus a scratch player....using it on my iPad. Help!


----------



## louise_a (Jan 14, 2016)

Its the tab "Insights" Rick


----------



## 3565 (Jan 15, 2016)

rickg said:



			I must be doing something wrong.....I don't see the breakdown stats option anywhere...
I can't see how to compare all my stats at the same time versus a scratch player....using it on my iPad. Help!
		
Click to expand...

Louise is correct, it's in the insights tab. Looks like You can compare with your friends, but since I don't have any I get to compare with Westwood McDowell n Furyk. But no scratch player on there which would be nice to compare to then your top pros.


----------



## rickg (Jan 15, 2016)

Cheers Louise and Ian.....I have the insights tab and I can see the compare tab. What I can't replicate is the guys chart in the link where he shows all the stats side by side ( photo below) .....I can only do them one at a time....there's no "select all" option.

I wonder if he did them separately and then pasted them together or whether I'm missing an option?


----------



## 3565 (Jan 15, 2016)

rickg said:



			Cheers Louise and Ian.....I have the insights tab and I can see the compare tab. What I can't replicate is the guys chart in the link where he shows all the stats side by side ( photo below) .....I can only do them one at a time....there's no "select all" option.

I wonder if he did them separately and then pasted them together or whether I'm missing an option?

View attachment 18135

Click to expand...

gg

oh right Rick now I understand what you mean......... Might be worth getting in touch with GG and see if they can make it an option that you can select a player and compare and have the stats appear like you've posted. It would be good if a scratch golfer stats were there to compare as well.


----------



## louise_a (Jan 15, 2016)

I have found it, when you select the compare option it shows your benchmark against other players, if you select the vs benchmark tab in the top right hand corner it then shows your various stats against a specific standard, and you can change that standard to suit yourself.


----------



## Robobum (Jan 15, 2016)

Can you use these in comps?

Sorry, bet that's been asked 1000 times


----------



## louise_a (Jan 15, 2016)

I assume you can, it doesn't help you in your current round.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jan 15, 2016)

You can use in Comps but be careful when using the Live version with a Smartphone on the course. It may show wind speed & temperature which is illegal under R&A and USPGA Rules. You will be disqualified!

Check all your settings before heading out...or just ask rickg :rofl:


----------



## louise_a (Jan 15, 2016)

louise_a said:



			I have found it, when you select the compare option it shows your benchmark against other players, if you select the vs benchmark tab in the top right hand corner it then shows your various stats against a specific standard, and you can change that standard to suit yourself.
		
Click to expand...

The only thing I can find is how to select a range of rounds to include, you can do it when comparing against players but  not against benchmark.


----------



## Robobum (Jan 15, 2016)

Cheers


----------



## rickg (Jan 15, 2016)

louise_a said:



			I have found it, when you select the compare option it shows your benchmark against other players, *I've got this bit* 

if you select the vs benchmark tab in the top right hand corner *i don't see this - can you post a screen shot?*it then shows your various stats against a specific standard, and you can change that standard to suit yourself.
		
Click to expand...

I don't have the vs Benchmark option??


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 15, 2016)

rickg said:



			I don't have the vs Benchmark option??
		
Click to expand...

Rick, click on the Explore option, then compare.

Its in the top right, you can click on VS player, or VS Benchmark


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 15, 2016)

Ive also just seen that theyve updated the strokes gained section so you can compare over time, and also against different handicaps levels! 

very good stuff!


----------



## rickg (Jan 15, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			Rick, click on the Explore option, then compare.

Its in the top right, you can click on VS player, or VS Benchmark
		
Click to expand...

I don't have an explore option.....I'm using my iPhone and iPad......is it only available on the laptop maybe?


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 15, 2016)

rickg said:



			I don't have an explore option.....I'm using my iPhone and iPad......is it only available on the laptop maybe?
		
Click to expand...


ah yes maybe.

on the ipad, maybe log in through a browser rather than the app?


----------



## DaveL (Jan 15, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			Ive also just seen that theyve updated the strokes gained section so you can compare over time, and also against different handicaps levels! 

very good stuff!
		
Click to expand...

Certainly a big improvement on the original stats, now just need it to stop bloody raining


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jan 15, 2016)

I've got the Explore option. Just paired up with Rick, Paul Murray & a couple of bandits called Lee Westwood & Graeme McDowell. Such fun!


----------



## rickg (Jan 15, 2016)

Can someone post a screenshot that shows the "explore" option and also the "vs Benchmark" option......


----------



## rickg (Jan 15, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			Ive also just seen that theyve updated the strokes gained section so you can compare over time, and also against different handicaps levels! 

very good stuff!
		
Click to expand...

I'm getting paranoid now as I don't have that feature either!!


----------



## DaveL (Jan 15, 2016)

Using an iPad, using the web site not the app, click on insights should be at the top between explore and challenges. It should go right to strokes gained with the different options. The app does not have strokes gained information


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## louise_a (Jan 15, 2016)

hopefully you can it here




that is the Vs Player screen top right is tab for vs benchmark 

I am using a laptop


----------



## rickg (Jan 15, 2016)

DaveL said:



			Using an iPad, using the web site not the app, click on insights should be at the top between explore and challenges. It should go right to strokes gained with the different options. The app does not have strokes gained information
		
Click to expand...

Right...got it!!!  I've got the explore and strokes gained now on my laptop and also on my iPad logging on through a browser.....cheers everyone for sorting.....very frustrating but got there in the end!!


----------



## Fish (Jan 15, 2016)

Can someone just have a quick look and tell me this would be OK and suitable to download Game Golf, if I mis this one its no biggie as this company seems to sell a lot around this price with the same spec.

Any advice and guidance will be appreciated :thup:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FAST-CHEA...212919?hash=item43e83e6877:g:yFUAAOSwjVVV13Ht

or point another out for me :thup:


----------



## RW1986 (Jan 15, 2016)

Yep something like that would be fine if you're not going to use it much, if it's just for game golf and browsing the Internet then it will be good :thup:


----------



## 3565 (Jan 15, 2016)

So what's the web browser link so I can use on iPad mini to view and access these compare stats? Cos I'm lost now!


----------



## RW1986 (Jan 15, 2016)

3565 said:



			So what's the web browser link so I can use on iPad mini to view and access these compare stats? Cos I'm lost now!
		
Click to expand...

just go onto the game golf website and log in. You should be able to see it all from there.


----------



## louise_a (Jan 15, 2016)

I do like the benchmark facility comparison, its just a shame you cannot have a round filter on it, like with a lot of the other functions.


----------



## 3565 (Jan 15, 2016)

I can't log on with my iPad, even when I go to the web site.  Just been on main computer which works.


----------



## rickg (Jan 15, 2016)

3565 said:



			I can't log on with my iPad, even when I go to the web site.  Just been on main computer which works.
		
Click to expand...

It's hidden away Ian, I had the same trouble...can't even remember which bit I finally accessed it from but I'm sure it was at the bottom of the page near download.....it eventually takes you to a screen where you can enter your log in credentials......ever since I did that and saved the page to my home screen, it comes up ok every time......


----------



## rickg (Jan 15, 2016)

Think I've sussed it Ian,

From the screenshots below, 
>the 1st is the home page
>Scroll to the bottom and click downloads
>Select download for Mac
>You should be able to log in with your user is &spass word and the explore and full insights options come up just like on the laptop....


----------



## rickg (Jan 15, 2016)

Won't let me upload the home screen for some reason, but here are the other screenshots


----------



## Grieve14 (Jan 19, 2016)

I've been using the phone app for a while but I'm going to buy the classic version now.

It's Â£137 on amazon - anyone seen it cheaper anywhere else?


----------



## 3565 (Jan 19, 2016)

rickg said:



			Won't let me upload the home screen for some reason, but here are the other screenshots



View attachment 18156


View attachment 18157


View attachment 18158

Click to expand...

Cheers Rick, I'll give it a go later. Must admit it's a bit of a faff n not very good that they've not got a proper log in section no matter what device you use?


----------



## louise_a (Jan 19, 2016)

I have found an hidden benefit from game golf, when I have lessons the pro keeps trying to get me to hold the club at the end of the grip, I have always felt that I was not properly holding the club, but now I can feel the tag touching my hand and I feel more confident.


----------



## Luca4 (Jan 19, 2016)

Hi
I'm looking at the option of the Android tags
Does anyone use them? Can I use them with a phone with no SIM card in it? Can I pre-download the course that I am going to play?

Oh so many questions, where's the best place to look for the answers, I've tried the website but nothing obviously jumps out

Any help appreciated


----------



## Robobum (Jan 22, 2016)

I'm playing for the first time using game golf tomorrow - 

Can I "buzz" the club through my pocket?

What happens (or can it be done) if you double buzz a club?

What do you do if you buzz a club then want to hit another instead?

Sorry if covered further back in thread


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 22, 2016)

Robobum said:



			I'm playing for the first time using game golf tomorrow - 

Can I "buzz" the club through my pocket?

Not sure if it will pick up the GPS through material

What happens (or can it be done) if you double buzz a club?
Just delete the extra tagging during editing

What do you do if you buzz a club then want to hit another instead?
Same as above, delete the incorrect club during editing

Sorry if covered further back in thread 

Click to expand...

See above, don't worry if you forget to tag or tag too much, all can be sorted out afterwards, never tried putting mine in pocket, just sits on my belt, good luck and enjoy.


----------



## Robobum (Jan 22, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			See above, don't worry if you forget to tag or tag too much, all can be sorted out afterwards, never tried putting mine in pocket, just sits on my belt, good luck and enjoy.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers for that


----------



## 3565 (Jan 22, 2016)

Robobum said:



			I'm playing for the first time using game golf tomorrow - 

Can I "buzz" the club through my pocket?

What happens (or can it be done) if you double buzz a club?

What do you do if you buzz a club then want to hit another instead?

Sorry if covered further back in thread 

Click to expand...

you will be buzzing around then :thup:


----------



## Robobum (Jan 22, 2016)

3565 said:



			you will be buzzing around then :thup:
		
Click to expand...

If I remember. Can see a few c bombs being dropped as I forget to do it for the umpteenth time


----------



## Wayman (Jan 23, 2016)

You can buzz through your pocket I do it when I have waterproofs on


----------



## Robobum (Jan 23, 2016)

Wayman said:



			You can buzz through your pocket I do it when I have waterproofs on
		
Click to expand...

You're right Wayman, thru the pocket no bother.

Trial run today as we were still on 7 temps. Really simple to use and only missed buzzing a putt once (whilst I tapped it back and forth round the hole on a lazy 4putt!!)

Looking forward to putting some proper rounds in and checking out my stats


----------



## Siren (Jan 24, 2016)

I love how this is making me understand my game more. My wedge game needs some serious work


----------



## BTatHome (Jan 28, 2016)

I see game golf and golf pride have been working together ....


----------



## snell (Jan 28, 2016)

BTatHome said:



			I see game golf and golf pride have been working together ....






Click to expand...

They look sweet....very tempting too as I'm not a fan of the grips on my new vapor irons


----------



## rickg (Jan 29, 2016)

Tags are re-usable when you need to change the grips....what's the price going to be I wonder.....Â£10-Â£15 per grip?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 1, 2016)

Congratulations to Craig Middleton who won the Jan GIR Challenge with a 62% of GIR.


----------



## philly169 (Feb 4, 2016)

I have a question to the experienced game golf users.

Hopefully taking mine out for the first time on Saturday in a stableford comp.

My question is, how do you guys score your stableford round if you pick up on a hole?


----------



## woody69 (Feb 4, 2016)

philly169 said:



			I have a question to the experienced game golf users.

Hopefully taking mine out for the first time on Saturday in a stableford comp.

My question is, how do you guys score your stableford round if you pick up on a hole?
		
Click to expand...

I just delete the hole.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 4, 2016)

woody69 said:



			I just delete the hole.
		
Click to expand...

Same here


----------



## rickg (Feb 4, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Same here
		
Click to expand...

Or add putts until you score 1 more than would allow you to score a point, eg if you would get 5 for 1 point at a hole, just score it as 6........Just like the stableford adjustment rule.....not perfect, but good enough.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 4, 2016)

rickg said:



			Or add putts until you score 1 more than would allow you to score a point, eg if you would get 5 for 1 point at a hole, just score it as 6........Just like the stableford adjustment rule.....not perfect, but good enough.
		
Click to expand...

I did that initially, but then it throws the stats out. only delete hole for Stableford comps, my OCD would go in to overdrive if I messed me stats up:rofl:


----------



## UlyssesSky (Feb 4, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			I did that initially, but then it throws the stats out. only delete hole for Stableford comps, my OCD would go in to overdrive if I messed me stats up:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I used to just delete the holes as well, but this year I will try to kind of 'emulate' how I would have finished the hole. Just deleting the hole messes up the stats as well. My 'best round' on Game Golf is still from a 9 hole tournament where I picked up on my first hole after hitting two drives OB and then played the remaining 8 holes in 6 over. 
Since I probably would have made at least double par on the first hole in stroke play this round would have been worse than my actual best round, but Game Golf doesn't know this.

Also, picking up means I did something terribly wrong, and I want my shots gained stats to reflect that to see which parts of my game I need to work on the most.
This is obviously new since this year, but if I just delete the hole the reasons for my worst mistakes won't show up in my stats. 
I'll probably try 'finishing' the hole using my typical distances and putting averages from my stats to get a realistic result on the hole.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 4, 2016)

UlyssesSky said:



			I used to just delete the holes as well, but this year I will try to kind of 'emulate' how I would have finished the hole. Just deleting the hole messes up the stats as well. My 'best round' on Game Golf is still from a 9 hole tournament where I picked up on my first hole after hitting two drives OB and then played the remaining 8 holes in 6 over. 
Since I probably would have made at least double par on the first hole in stroke play this round would have been worse than my actual best round, but Game Golf doesn't know this.

Also, picking up means I did something terribly wrong, and I want my shots gained stats to reflect that to see which parts of my game I need to work on the most.
This is obviously new since this year, but if I just delete the hole the reasons for my worst mistakes won't show up in my stats. 
I'll probably try 'finishing' the hole using my *typical distances and putting averages from my stats* to get a realistic result on the hole.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that, makes a lot of sense, especially the bold bit.


----------



## Curls (Feb 4, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Thanks for that, makes a lot of sense, especially the bold bit.
		
Click to expand...

I've been watching this thread with interest for a good reason I'll go into at some point, but that answer makes far more sense to me than deleting a hole cos it went wrong. Nice one Mr Sky


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 4, 2016)

Curls said:



			I've been watching this thread with interest for a good reason I'll go into at some point, but that answer makes far more sense to me than deleting a hole cos it went wrong. Nice one Mr Sky
		
Click to expand...

It's not necessarily deleting it because it went wrong, if you put 2 balls out of bounds on a Par 5 520 yds, at our place I'd be playing 5 off the tee and can't score unless it's a hole in one, so no hole in one it's a pick up, when you go to edit it will show your last tag ending up in the hole, I'd have to invent 4 shots  to complete the hole for Game Golf, Playing partners wouldn't be impressed with me playing 10 or 11 shots just to satisfy my stats on Game Golf. 
UlyssesSky makes fair point.


----------



## woody69 (Feb 5, 2016)

UlyssesSky said:



			I used to just delete the holes as well, but this year I will try to kind of 'emulate' how I would have finished the hole. Just deleting the hole messes up the stats as well. My 'best round' on Game Golf is still from a 9 hole tournament where I picked up on my first hole after hitting two drives OB and then played the remaining 8 holes in 6 over. 
Since I probably would have made at least double par on the first hole in stroke play this round would have been worse than my actual best round, but Game Golf doesn't know this.

Also, picking up means I did something terribly wrong, and I want my shots gained stats to reflect that to see which parts of my game I need to work on the most.
This is obviously new since this year, but if I just delete the hole the reasons for my worst mistakes won't show up in my stats. 
I'll probably try 'finishing' the hole using my typical distances and putting averages from my stats to get a realistic result on the hole.
		
Click to expand...

You're manipulating/affecting your stats by doing that though. By adding shots you didn't make you're affecting the averages and the shots gained is fairly meaningless because it's not a true representation of how many shots you actually took. If the hole is deleted then it won't be included in any stats and the shots gained becomes more relevant.

Deleting the hole is also more accurate in terms of what is "your best round". Just because your best round is only over 8 holes, from a handicap perspective that is absolutely right. 

I agree that handling this scenario is something that GG could perhaps do a little better (although I am not sure how), but ultimately if you picked up and didn't complete the hole, then emulating imaginary shots into your stats isn't really the best way to reflect your actual ability IMHO. Perhaps rather than a "delete hole" option, GG offered a "picked up" option so you can actually see how many holes you are blobbing.


----------



## philly169 (Feb 6, 2016)

Played my first round with Gamegolf today. 

I didn't find it impacting my routine much until I got onto the green, but once i started tagging when marking it wasn't too bad. It seems pretty accurate in picking up your position, except the green, obviously with different pin positions its hard to know where you are.

Luckily I didn't pick up on any holes so didn't have to worry about whether to delete a hole or not which was good. 

Post round editing was simple, just a little tricky when editing the putting positions, i found the the map would keep zooming in and out and move me all over the place. Probably just my laptop. Trying to remember distances of putts as well is some thing i think i will do next time.

Really enjoyed it. It didn't seem to pick up my H tag, but it did detect a shot so was able to edit in post.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 6, 2016)

philly169 said:



			Played my first round with Gamegolf today. 

I didn't find it impacting my routine much until I got onto the green, but once i started tagging when marking it wasn't too bad. It seems pretty accurate in picking up your position, except the green, obviously with different pin positions its hard to know where you are.

Luckily I didn't pick up on any holes so didn't have to worry about whether to delete a hole or not which was good. 

Post round editing was simple, just a little tricky when editing the putting positions, i found the the map would keep zooming in and out and move me all over the place. Probably just my laptop. Trying to remember distances of putts as well is some thing i think i will do next time.

Really enjoyed it. It didn't seem to pick up my H tag, but it did detect a shot so was able to edit in post.
		
Click to expand...

Different ways of recording pin positions, some take spare tag, I tag putter over hole, then when edit put flag on top of last putt and then delete the putt.


----------



## louise_a (Feb 6, 2016)

seeing all the rounds posts today is a bit depressing when your course has been closed most of the week.


----------



## philly169 (Feb 6, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Different ways of recording pin positions, some take spare tag, I tag putter over hole, then when edit put flag on top of last putt and then delete the putt.
		
Click to expand...

That's a good idea.


----------



## UlyssesSky (Feb 7, 2016)

woody69 said:



			You're manipulating/affecting your stats by doing that though. By adding shots you didn't make you're affecting the averages and the shots gained is fairly meaningless because it's not a true representation of how many shots you actually took. If the hole is deleted then it won't be included in any stats and the shots gained becomes more relevant.
		
Click to expand...

I know I'm affecting my stats by doing that, but I still think it's better this way, especially if I want my strokes gained to be meaningful.

Depending on where on a hole you pick up, the number of shots you have to "invent" shouldn't be too big (unless you play "5 off the tee"). 
Also, if you don't pick up too often, the overall effect won't be too big.

All the stats will only be meaningful when you look at averages from several rounds, and if you make smart choices when "inventing" shots after you picked up, the actual effect on these averages will me minimal. 


On the other hand, when you have to pick up it's typically because of a bad mistake, and if you simply delete the hole, that mistake won't be included in your strokes gained analysis. So if e.g. all your blobs are caused by bad driving, your strokes gained won't reflect that if you don't include the blobbed holes in your stats.


I agree that having a "hole not completed" button would be the best option so you could include the shots you actually played in the stats without the need for manipulation.


----------



## louise_a (Feb 10, 2016)

I have just updated to Windows 10 and now my PC wont recognise my GG device, I have clicked on the USB icon and it says driver not available. Do I need to download a new driver?


----------



## DaveL (Feb 10, 2016)

I upgraded to Windows 10 when it first came out, and didn't have a problem with GG, with it. I have the classic unit. I know that doesn't help much. You could email GG, and see if they have had problems like this before, or if they can offer any solutions


----------



## DaveL (Feb 10, 2016)

*Off the Game golf web-site

Windows Requirements*
Windows Vista, 7, 8, or 10
Please note that Microsoft has dropped support of Windows XP and *cannot*be supported by our platform.

Once you confirm that you have plugged in your device to a supported operating system make sure you are using the micro-usb cable provided with the GAME GOLF unit. It is a custom-molded piece to ensure a proper connection to the device.

Try to connect by plugging in to all different usb ports on the computer. If that doesn't connect, use a different micro-usb cable in all the different ports.  

You could also try close out of the GAME GOLF transfer app, and then re-opening it again.  To take it one step further you could try uninstalling the software and re-installing it at http://www.gamegolf.com/downloads and then try to connect again.

Lastly, when the device is plugged in are you seeing the normal light sequence on the device? The device should be a solid red light upon plugging in, indicating that it's charging.

If you are still experiencing issues connecting the device to the computer or you don't see the normal light sequence, please send us an *EMAIL*


----------



## louise_a (Feb 10, 2016)

decided to reinstall, which gave me an option to repair, and that sorted it.


----------



## Grieve14 (Feb 19, 2016)

Can anyone help?

I currently have my SLDR with the 'D' tag in it. I have just bought a new driver which I could put one of the spares tags into, but being a tad OCD I want the 'D' tag in it. I also want to retain the stats of the SLDR so do not want to delete the 'D' tag from the bag setup in game golf.

Is there a way of changing the tag in the bag setup screen? So I could change the SLDR to the 'star' tag, freeing up the 'D' tag for the new driver?

EDIT - Ignore this, i have just worked it out!


----------



## SimonC (Feb 29, 2016)

If you are using the android mobile app with the NFC tags do you need to connect your phone to a computer to upload your round or does it do this automatically after each round?


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Mar 1, 2016)

Is it worth getting GG Live version over the Classic?


----------



## Grieve14 (Mar 1, 2016)

SAPCOR1 said:



			Is it worth getting GG Live version over the Classic?
		
Click to expand...

Depends.

The only advantage of the live versions seems to be (correct me if I am wrong) is that you can monitor your stats real-time whilst playing, and review rounds without having to connect to a PC.

To me the real time stats is a bit of a gimmick and being able to review a round without connecting to the PC doesn't warrant the price difference.


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Mar 1, 2016)

Grieve14 said:



			Depends.

The only advantage of the live versions seems to be (correct me if I am wrong) is that you can monitor your stats real-time whilst playing, and review rounds without having to connect to a PC.

To me the real time stats is a bit of a gimmick and being able to review a round without connecting to the PC doesn't warrant the price difference.
		
Click to expand...

Many thanks Grieve14, that was my thinking.  For me what I fancy about this is being able to build up a picture over a number of rounds and look for patterns, weaknesses, strengths (if any lol!) and to learn and improve from them.

I will order the Classic &#128077;


----------



## GingerJono (Mar 4, 2016)

I'm considering getting some sort of Game Golf product.. love my stats and feel that it could be very useful. A couple of questions/reservations:

- Do I have to remember putt lengths and input them afterwards? I can't remember ever seeing what the interface looks like for that so if anyone could point me to a screenshot that would be appreciated.

- Can I get a data dump or download of all the data that I've recorded? If so, what does it look like?

Cheers.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 4, 2016)

GingerJono said:



			I'm considering getting some sort of Game Golf product.. love my stats and feel that it could be very useful. A couple of questions/reservations:

- Do I have to remember putt lengths and input them afterwards? I can't remember ever seeing what the interface looks like for that so if anyone could point me to a screenshot that would be appreciated.

- Can I get a data dump or download of all the data that I've recorded? If so, what does it look like?

Cheers.
		
Click to expand...

Try this link, it now measures putt lengths etc

http://www.gamegolfsupport.com/


----------



## GingerJono (Mar 4, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Try this link, it now measures putt lengths etc

http://www.gamegolfsupport.com/

Click to expand...

According to this:




For putting we've found it to be best to tag you shot upon marking your ball or fixing a divot.  You are able to add putts in after each hole is played by clicking the +/- buttons.  We don't measure putting distances but will show putting statistics based on the number of putts you hit to get the most accurate info you will want to tag the first shot hit onto the green so the previous shot's distance is correct and then add putts whenever you like whether it is before or after your other shots.

Click to expand...

So is this info out of date? I can't find anything on here about how putt lengths are measured.

Can't find anything about extracting data either. I guess it's not possible unfortunately, which is a great shame.


----------



## GingerJono (Mar 4, 2016)

Also hope that people aren't fixing too many divots on the green!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 4, 2016)

GingerJono said:



			According to this:



So is this info out of date? I can't find anything on here about how putt lengths are measured.

Can't find anything about extracting data either. I guess it's not possible unfortunately, which is a great shame.
		
Click to expand...

When you upload now, the putting distance is shown in yards and then 3,2,1 foot, it's more about how accurate you want that data, some carry an extra tag and tag the hole location, some add an extra tag with their putter for hole location, either way you can be happy with the length of your putts showing. GG doesn't give this as they have no way of knowing pin locations and sometimes they default to centre of Green.


----------



## GingerJono (Mar 4, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			When you upload now, the putting distance is shown in yards and then 3,2,1 foot, it's more about how accurate you want that data, some carry an extra tag and tag the hole location, some add an extra tag with their putter for hole location, either way you can be happy with the length of your putts showing. GG doesn't give this as they have no way of knowing pin locations and sometimes they default to centre of Green.
		
Click to expand...

Cool - thanks. I guess it's asking too much to distinguish between 7 and 8 foot putts, for example. Will have to stick to the tried and trusted "pacing" technique.


----------



## Scott W (Mar 7, 2016)

Apologies if asked before...when calculating "averages" e.g. for Driver vs 3 wood...what is the cut off at the bottom end for "knobbed it on the ladies tee"?


----------



## UlyssesSky (Mar 7, 2016)

Scott W said:



			Apologies if asked before...when calculating "averages" e.g. for Driver vs 3 wood...what is the cut off at the bottom end for "knobbed it on the ladies tee"?
		
Click to expand...

I guess it kind of depends on how far past the ladies tee you usually hit it... 

I'm not sure though GG has released the info about the actual algorithm that determines wether a shot gets included into the statistics or not.


----------



## Grieve14 (Mar 7, 2016)

Scott W said:



			Apologies if asked before...when calculating "averages" e.g. for Driver vs 3 wood...what is the cut off at the bottom end for "knobbed it on the ladies tee"?
		
Click to expand...

I dont think there is a 'cut off' figure as such. I think it looks at the range of distances tagged for that club and then bases the average around the most frequent cluster of distances. So if you normally drive between 200-220 yards, but have some duffs at 30 yards it will not take these into consideration. I could be wrong though.. The more rounds you tag the more accurate it will be though


----------



## SugarPenguin (Mar 12, 2016)

Still dislike that you cannot remove some shots from it in terms of avearge distance. I used my 4 iron today to knob it under branches 100 yards but all these shots counted.

Third time using it today. Its literally going to be with me every round now since its a bit drier.


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 13, 2016)

SugarPenguin said:



			Still dislike that you cannot remove some shots from it in terms of avearge distance. I used my 4 iron today to knob it under branches 100 yards but all these shots counted.

Third time using it today. Its literally going to be with me every round now since its a bit drier.
		
Click to expand...

Give it 10 rounds and you won't have the chip out showing on your average yards


----------



## philly169 (Mar 14, 2016)

Used my GG for the third time yesterday. Now starting to build up some good stats. Annoyingly I have hit a few shockers which won't help my averages.

The only bit I struggle with is the pin positioning, when you have short putts at the hole, it is tricky to drag the pin location as there are too many shots on the green.

Slowly getting my FIR's up


----------



## SimonC (Mar 14, 2016)

I used mine for the first time yesterday. We had 3 winter greens so I couldn't use it for the whole round.

I found it really easy to use & didn't forget to tag any shots. I did however have to amend a few tee shots as it had me using a driver off the tee on some par 3's which wasn't the case. 

Looking forward to getting more rounds under my belt to get a better picture of my game.


----------



## SugarPenguin (Mar 15, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			Give it 10 rounds and you won't have the chip out showing on your average yards
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate
does GG also track pin positions somehow. Bit of a daft question probably


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 15, 2016)

SugarPenguin said:



			Cheers mate
does GG also track pin positions somehow. Bit of a daft question probably
		
Click to expand...

No it doesn't, some people use an additional tag, but I just moved the flag to where it was on the green


----------



## woody69 (Mar 15, 2016)

SugarPenguin said:



			Cheers mate
does GG also track pin positions somehow. Bit of a daft question probably
		
Click to expand...

Not really. You can move the pin around when editing the round so your putting stats are a little more accurate, but most of the approach shots etc are measured to the centre of the green I believe. Ultimately it uses GPS so it's not going to be accurate to within a few feet. It's not one of it's strengths so I rarely pay much attention to my putting stats other than how many.


----------



## Robobum (Mar 15, 2016)

I've given up on mine already 

Totally down to user incompetence as I continually forget to tag shots. Which meant post round editing took as long as the round itself!!

The positive side of that is I have shot a 54 at my home course 

Going in the for sale section very soon, but dm me if anyone wants it.


----------



## SugarPenguin (Mar 16, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			No it doesn't, some people use an additional tag, but I just moved the flag to where it was on the green
		
Click to expand...




woody69 said:



			Not really. You can move the pin around when editing the round so your putting stats are a little more accurate, but most of the approach shots etc are measured to the centre of the green I believe. Ultimately it uses GPS so it's not going to be accurate to within a few feet. It's not one of it's strengths so I rarely pay much attention to my putting stats other than how many.
		
Click to expand...


Cheers. Using an extra tag could be a good option rather than having to move it post round. 
I think I will just stick to how many putts  

I always thought I was a fairly long hitter until I had GG. Last Saturdays stats were ridiculous 
Looking forward to its 4th outing Saturday when hopefully its drier


----------



## woody69 (Mar 16, 2016)

SugarPenguin said:



			Cheers. *Using an extra tag could be a good option rather than having to move it post round*. 
I think I will just stick to how many putts  

I always thought I was a fairly long hitter until I had GG. Last Saturdays stats were ridiculous 
Looking forward to its 4th outing Saturday when hopefully its drier
		
Click to expand...

You still have to move it post round. The "tag" just makes the location of the hole a little more accurate. People will move the pin to the same spot as the final tag and then delete that fake shot/tag, but like I say when you're sometimes talking less than a foot I think it's fairly moot anyway.


----------



## SimonC (Mar 16, 2016)

http://www.gamegolf.com/player/SimonC82 if anyone wants to follow me.


----------



## Wabinez (Mar 17, 2016)

Re-engaging with my game golf. Just cleared out all of my previous stats, tagged up my clubs and the unit is on charge ahead of tomorrow's round of golf. 
Went through a period of not using it, but need to more closely track my stats with a view to improvement.

Are GM challenges still being run?


----------



## Scott W (Mar 17, 2016)

My GG H'cap is 16.6 despite my club h'cap being 19.3....issues with card in hand ? :-(


----------



## UlyssesSky (Mar 17, 2016)

Scott W said:



			My GG H'cap is 16.6 despite my club h'cap being 19.3....issues with card in hand ? :-(
		
Click to expand...

It's not exactly clear how GG calculates your handicap, even though it's probably safe to say it's similar to the USGA version (not that I know how that works...).

One thing I'm quite sure about is that GG doesn't use SSS (course rating), so if the SSS at the courses you play is different to par, that may be one reason why the handicaps are different.

There may be more reasons, but without knowing the exact method the GG handicap is calculated, we could only guess what the reasons for any difference may be.

Of course 'tournament anxiety' is absolutely a possible explanation as well...


----------



## DaveL (Mar 17, 2016)

To be fair my GG handicap has never been much different to my scoresaver 2 handicap


----------



## SugarPenguin (Mar 18, 2016)

Hmmm not sure how it works either. 
Only done 3 rounds and Mine is 9
will happily take that !!!


----------



## jdpjamesp (Mar 29, 2016)

Got a shiny (second hand) Game Golf unit in the post so have signed up. Please feel free to add me so you can point and laugh at my pathetic attempts!  http://www.gamegolf.com/player/jdpjamesp


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 29, 2016)

Have you got 2 accounts? Your profile came up twice&#128515;


----------



## jdpjamesp (Mar 29, 2016)

Not that I'm aware of no.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 29, 2016)

jdpjamesp said:



			Not that I'm aware of no.
		
Click to expand...

I have followed you&#128515;


----------



## SugarPenguin (Apr 3, 2016)

anybody else in cat 2 playing regularly?
want to see stats 

Just done my 4th round with GG. Really is interesting. Im such a golf nerd.

Average distances still dont make any sense though. They really need options to remove shots for your averages.


----------



## SteveJay (Apr 3, 2016)

SugarPenguin said:



			Just done my 4th round with GG. Average distances still dont make any sense though. They really need options to remove shots for your averages.
		
Click to expand...

You need more than 4 rounds of data to start seeing meaningful averages, and GG will discount shots in time such as chips or recoveries from under trees etc.


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Apr 3, 2016)

Wabinez said:



			Re-engaging with my game golf. Just cleared out all of my previous stats, tagged up my clubs and the unit is on charge ahead of tomorrow's round of golf. 
Went through a period of not using it, but need to more closely track my stats with a view to improvement.

Are GM challenges still being run?
		
Click to expand...

How do you wipe stats, changing swing quite a bit and would be handy to reset


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 3, 2016)

NorfolkShaun said:



			How do you wipe stats, changing swing quite a bit and would be handy to reset
		
Click to expand...

Easiest way, but maybe time consuming depending on amount, unsign the rounds you don't want and delete them.


----------



## snell (Apr 3, 2016)

NorfolkShaun said:



			How do you wipe stats, changing swing quite a bit and would be handy to reset
		
Click to expand...

Maybes make a new profile?


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Apr 3, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Easiest way, but maybe time consuming depending on amount, unsign the rounds you don't want and delete them.
		
Click to expand...

In a way setting a bookmark to compare pre changes would be handy

not sure that can be done other than remembering date


----------



## Ads749r (Apr 3, 2016)

SugarPenguin said:



			anybody else in cat 2 playing regularly?
want to see stats 

Just done my 4th round with GG. Really is interesting. Im such a golf nerd.

Average distances still dont make any sense though. They really need options to remove shots for your averages.
		
Click to expand...

You can nerd up on my stats if you want. There dreadful bearing in mind but getting better.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 3, 2016)

NorfolkShaun said:



			In a way setting a bookmark to compare pre changes would be handy

not sure that can be done other than remembering date
		
Click to expand...

You can filter stats by individual rounds so in effect you can.


----------



## SugarPenguin (Apr 3, 2016)

Ads749r said:



			You can nerd up on my stats if you want. There dreadful bearing in mind but getting better.
		
Click to expand...

following :thup:


----------



## jdpjamesp (Apr 4, 2016)

SteveJay said:



			You need more than 4 rounds of data to start seeing meaningful averages, and GG will discount shots in time such as chips or recoveries from under trees etc.
		
Click to expand...

That's good news. I played my first 9 with GG yesterday and the only 5 iron shots were chip and runs through trees. Makes my distances look even more erratic than they actually are!


----------



## UlyssesSky (Apr 4, 2016)

NorfolkShaun said:



			In a way setting a bookmark to compare pre changes would be handy

not sure that can be done other than remembering date
		
Click to expand...


Regarding results, just filter by rounds to see how your stats vary.

If you want to see how your club performance has changed with your swing change: You can creat "new" clubs in the "my golf bag" section by clicking on the "+" icon. Then simply move the tags to the newly created clubs.

If you then go to the "club performance" tab you'll see the new clubs directly above their respective "predecessor" and can compare averages and (length) dispersion. You can also filter the "off the tee" and "approach the green" tabs by club to see how the performance changed.


----------



## Beedee (Apr 15, 2016)

I'm a Gamegolf user and have visited the support site a few times.  On there is a list of suggestions for improvement that you can vote on.  Last night I got an email from game golf saying one of the items I voted on has been selected for implementation.

So, at some point in the future (timescale undetermined), they've agreed to change putter tagging.  The suggestion I voted for was that you can set a preference for putter tagging.  Either the first putter tag on the green, or the last (or none at all if you like the current way) will be taken as the pin position and not included as a shot played.

Sounds like a good improvement to me.  Must remember to tag my putts more often now.


----------



## MendieGK (Apr 15, 2016)

Beedee said:



			I'm a Gamegolf user and have visited the support site a few times.  On there is a list of suggestions for improvement that you can vote on.  Last night I got an email from game golf saying one of the items I voted on has been selected for implementation.

So, at some point in the future (timescale undetermined), they've agreed to change putter tagging.  The suggestion I voted for was that you can set a preference for putter tagging.  Either the first putter tag on the green, or the last (or none at all if you like the current way) will be taken as the pin position and not included as a shot played.

Sounds like a good improvement to me.  Must remember to tag my putts more often now.
		
Click to expand...


Id happily tag an extra time at the end of the hole (we all take the ball out of the hole anyway). 

However, i dont really see the issue with it as it is, how hard is it to remember where the pin was!


----------



## SteveJay (Apr 15, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			However, i dont really see the issue with it as it is, how hard is it to remember where the pin was!
		
Click to expand...

Agree Mendie, when reviewing it's an easy job........you know your last putt will be close to the pin, and will definitely remember if you sank a longer one. 

Its stands out a mile when reviewing shots if it says your first putt was 4 yards and your next one was 10 yards, due to GG measuring to centre of the green. Even my putting doesn't miss by that much..............



........................that often


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 15, 2016)

I'm with Steve and Mendie on this one, however, still another example of their excellent customer relationships and proof that they take feedback and input seriously.


----------



## ventura (Apr 15, 2016)

How does it deal with courses with 3 loops of 9? Playing at Forest Pines this weekend which has 3 loops of 9 I think. Will it just record as one 18 hole round or will I need to turn off & on again for the 2nd 9?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 15, 2016)

ventura said:



			How does it deal with courses with 3 loops of 9? Playing at Forest Pines this weekend which has 3 loops of 9 I think. Will it just record as one 18 hole round or will I need to turn off & on again for the 2nd 9?
		
Click to expand...

Will record 18, no need to switch on and off, you can log on to Game Golf and search for the course and see how they list the 9's before you play


----------



## Kurt92 (Apr 15, 2016)

Is there a list of everybody currently using Gamegolf? Or maybe one we can start? I'd like to add a few people to my friends list


----------



## ventura (Apr 15, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Will record 18, no need to switch on and off, you can log on to Game Golf and search for the course and see how they list the 9's before you play
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, will it show as 2 separate 9's when I upload rather than 1 round of 18?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 15, 2016)

ventura said:



			Thanks, will it show as 2 separate 9's when I upload rather than 1 round of 18?
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure it's one 18.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 15, 2016)

Kurt92 said:



			Is there a list of everybody currently using Gamegolf? Or maybe one we can start? I'd like to add a few people to my friends list 

Click to expand...

Not an actual list on here, people have posted usernames, unfortunately you'll have to read thread through and feel free to add people.


----------



## fripnchips (Apr 17, 2016)

Thinking of selling mine if anyones interested? trying to simplify my routine and just enjoy playing


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 17, 2016)

fripnchips said:



			Thinking of selling mine if anyones interested? trying to simplify my routine and just enjoy playing
		
Click to expand...

It's a great bit of kit but got in the way for me too. Found it difficult in comps to remember to tag and ultimately found it hard to concentrate


----------



## fripnchips (Apr 17, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			It's a great bit of kit but got in the way for me too. Found it difficult in comps to remember to tag and ultimately found it hard to concentrate
		
Click to expand...

Yeah found myself thinking about it too much and worrying about stats than just having fun.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 17, 2016)

fripnchips said:



			Yeah found myself thinking about it too much and worrying about stats than just having fun.
		
Click to expand...

Happy to keep the stats. I use the Scoresaver2 card and only takes a few seconds to fill in when doing the score. Load that in and go from there. Only thing GG gave me that I really want is the percentage inside 15 feet from various distances


----------



## Dan151 (Apr 18, 2016)

Just got this downloaded. Username is dan151


----------



## kerber0s1983 (Apr 18, 2016)

I've had it over a year and really seen the improvement in my game and where to focus my limited practice time on.

My username is kerber0s1983


----------



## Dan151 (Apr 18, 2016)

What's everyone got like? Just the app or the full kit??


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 18, 2016)

Dan151 said:



			What's everyone got like? Just the app or the full kit??
		
Click to expand...

Varies, some the full kit GG Live, some the classic and some tags and phone


----------



## glynntaylor (Apr 18, 2016)

I'd be intrigued to know what the tags and android are like. Does it work and can you see your shots on the phone straight away?


----------



## SugarPenguin (Apr 18, 2016)

Dan151 said:



			What's everyone got like? Just the app or the full kit??
		
Click to expand...

most people in this thread have got the original or live device

i have the original which for me is much better value for money. Live lets you see your stats live via an app which is pretty pointless in all honesty. Can't see any advantage of it unless you have no other distance tools at your disposal. 
Be good if the OP could get a list of everybody. Probably too much work though


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 18, 2016)

SugarPenguin said:



			most people in this thread have got the original or live device

i have the original which for me is much better value for money. Live lets you see your stats live via an app which is pretty pointless in all honesty. Can't see any advantage of it unless you have no other distance tools at your disposal. 
Be good if the OP could get a list of everybody. Probably too much work though

Click to expand...

Live registers your shots on the course map, also acts as as a gps device, gives ability to zoom in to hazards, distances to F,M &B on greens, no need to log on on and upload, round uploaded instantly at end of round. Will give it a full run out at forum meet in Scotland, 4 rounds in 4 days and all uploaded instantly rather than waiting till after trip to upload and edit.
It's fun but not needed on course as doesn't update stats during round only added when you end round and it uploads. If starting out and you wanted GG and GPS this is cheaper alternative than seperate devices.


----------



## 3565 (Apr 24, 2016)

I don't want to read through 125 pages, and I know somewhere it's been discussed but I've got some new irons and wondered if there's a way of being able to keep the stats from my old irons and start again with my new ones? 

Do I set up another account?


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 24, 2016)

3565 said:



			Do I set up another account?
		
Click to expand...

Can't help but I wish I had thought of that.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 24, 2016)

Just upload the clubs in the "My Clubs" set up area and put the tags in, next round will record new clubs with tags, and keeps stats for new and old.


----------



## 3565 (Apr 24, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Just upload the clubs in the "My Clubs" set up area and put the tags in, next round will record new clubs with tags, and keeps stats for new and old.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Paul. All done


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 30, 2016)

Just got myself one from a fellow forumer ( cheers fripnchips) anyways it's all alien to me. How to I register the device to my account? It's original rather than the live one. I just wanna walk up on the old first tee and hit a drive then see it on my account not on fripnchips aha


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 30, 2016)

pauljames87 said:



			Just got myself one from a fellow forumer ( cheers fripnchips) anyways it's all alien to me. How to I register the device to my account? It's original rather than the live one. I just wanna walk up on the old first tee and hit a drive then see it on my account not on fripnchips aha 

Click to expand...

Once you set up an account, go and use it, then after your round you plug it in and lig on to you account, it's also shown on the support pages for Game Golf


----------



## pauljames87 (May 1, 2016)

What's the battery like when turned off? I charged mine over night last night , unplugged and when put into pc this evening said "low" however within 10 mins it was 90% so I assume it wasn't that far off 90. Just wondering if I unplug it today and want to play Tuesday should I top it up on the way to the course using my car usb?


----------



## AMcC (May 9, 2016)

Bought one of the original ones through the Forum.

Set it up and used it for the first time yesterday.
Managed quite well to remember to tag shots.  Edited when I got home.  Relatively straightforward except the putting part. That might take some time.
Keen to get back out on the course and log more rounds.


----------



## User 105 (May 9, 2016)

Had to post this from Saturday. BOOM. Beat my previous PB drive by 20 yards.

I know it's not up there with forum average, but I thought it was a good un.

Worth an entry on the GG shot of the month ?


----------



## Steven91 (May 30, 2016)

Stevenross91


----------



## Bazzatron (May 30, 2016)

How accurate are the yardages on this? Mine says I hit two over 300 yards last week which I would really love to be true.


----------



## Fish (Jul 22, 2016)

If the tags are worn so you can't identify them individually, how do you match them to your clubs on initial setting up?


----------



## Paperboy (Jul 22, 2016)

Fish said:



			If the tags are worn so you can't identify them individually, how do you match them to your clubs on initial setting up?
		
Click to expand...

Tag one and upload the data to see what it is?


----------



## Fish (Jul 22, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			Tag one and upload the data to see what it is?
		
Click to expand...

So it could say it's a 4 iron tag you've tried to tag to your 8 iron, does that mean you have to swap it over or because you can't see the numbers on the tags you can just match that tag accordingly?


----------



## jdpjamesp (Jul 22, 2016)

You can assign any tag to any club, so it doesn't matter if the 8 iron tag is in your driver. The shot will go the same distance anyway...


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 22, 2016)

Finally got one but I haven't had a chance to fire it up yet. Username is Beezerk if you want a laugh.


----------



## jdpjamesp (Jul 22, 2016)

Followed. Follow me back to see who laughs last!


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 22, 2016)

Sorted, I'm laughing already


----------



## trafficzombie (Jul 22, 2016)

I'm looking at these, but wanted to check which one people think is best to buy, with the costs being quite a difference, between the Classic and Live

Do any of them give on course GPS readings of distance or are they just to track your play?


----------



## kerber0s1983 (Jul 22, 2016)

trafficzombie said:



			I'm looking at these, but wanted to check which one people think is best to buy, with the costs being quite a difference, between the Classic and Live

Do any of them give on course GPS readings of distance or are they just to track your play?
		
Click to expand...

The Live one can be used in conjuction with your phone to be a GPS distance finder - imagine a garmin watch etc on your phone screen


----------



## jdpjamesp (Jul 22, 2016)

I don't have a Live, but I still have the app on my phone and it gives me yardages and so on. I wouldn't bother paying the extra. Not sure what the added benefit is. Bare in mind you can't use the phone bit in tournament play anyway.


----------



## kerber0s1983 (Jul 22, 2016)

jdpjamesp said:



			I don't have a Live, but I still have the app on my phone and it gives me yardages and so on. I wouldn't bother paying the extra. Not sure what the added benefit is. Bare in mind you can't use the phone bit in tournament play anyway.
		
Click to expand...

I guess the main benefit (for some folks) is that as you play the round everything is live and you can sign the round straight away and not go back and upload via a computer. 

I see they have just released a feature for Live devices, where if your playing in a friendly match, you can choose a format between you (if there are multiple users of a Live on course at the same time) and it will give a live leaderboard for the round (e.g Matchplay)

http://thegolfnewsnet.com/golfnewsn...-in-app-live-leaderboard-game-tracking-69906/

That being said i have a Live and only use it Live if i'm playing more than 1 round a day, so i can see the stats before the 2nd round to get a view on how i'm doing/strategy for the next round

I only got the live as i had the classic and they offered a really good upgrade deal when it came out, so managed to move my classic on for more than the upgrade fee.


----------



## jdpjamesp (Jul 22, 2016)

kerber0s1983 said:



			I guess the main benefit (for some folks) is that as you play the round everything is live and you can sign the round straight away and not go back and upload via a computer.
		
Click to expand...

True although there's still the issue of pin positions. I tag an extra putt at the hole so I can move the flag on the computer. I'd hate to have to fiddle with that on a small screen.


----------



## kerber0s1983 (Jul 22, 2016)

jdpjamesp said:



			True although there's still the issue of pin positions. I tag an extra putt at the hole so I can move the flag on the computer. I'd hate to have to fiddle with that on a small screen.
		
Click to expand...

Not too bad with an iphone 6 plus!! Although keeping it in my cradle on the trolley is an issue!


----------



## trafficzombie (Jul 22, 2016)

Seems like class and app on my iphone 6plus would be all I need?


----------



## kerber0s1983 (Jul 22, 2016)

trafficzombie said:



			Seems like class and app on my iphone 6plus would be all I need?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah you can certainly do it that way


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 22, 2016)

I'm trying to edit my bag but when I try and add Woods and Hybrids it only lets me select 3 wood (need 5 wood) and 3 hybrid (need 4 and 5).
What's the crack?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 22, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			I'm trying to edit my bag but when I try and add Woods and Hybrids it only lets me select 3 wood (need 5 wood) and 3 hybrid (need 4 and 5).
What's the crack?
		
Click to expand...

Not sure mate? I've got both 3 & 5 Wood plus 2, 3 & 4 Hybrid. So it will do it,


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 22, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Not sure mate? I've got both 3 & 5 Wood plus 2, 3 & 4 Hybrid. So it will do it,
		
Click to expand...

I downloaded the phone app and it set up fine on there so happy days.


----------



## LCW (Aug 18, 2016)

Good morning all,

I have had a quick scrub of the last 20 pages or so and cant find the information but I apologize if I missed it.

I have been very interested in picking up a game golf classic model 2nd hand as it seems to be a good affordable way of shot tracking.  

However something I did not realise until researching is that they have an apple Watch application that is completely free & when paired with the game golf (also free) iOS app gets you the full stats tracking inc strokes gained etc.

So 



Does anybody have any experience in using this combo and how do you get on with it ?
Assuming its just a simple select club on watch app walk to next shot rinse repeat etc?
What is the drainage on the battery for both phone and watch?
Interested in how far away from your phone (left in bag) you can go before the tagging/yardage measurements does not work (as Apple Watch has no GPS in it).  --
Maybe this is more a general apple watch to phone question and nothing the app can do about it --

It could be a free better alternative seeing as I have already have an iPhone and apple watch.  I will naturally be trying this but wont be a few weeks till i get to the course now so just gathering information.

Any info is grateful!

Cheers K4E


----------



## Gentabout (Sep 7, 2016)

Just wanted to pass on my experience with Gamegolf customer service. 

A couple of weeks ago I stupidly left my device on my belt as I got into the car and caught it on the door frame knocking it of my waist. I picked it up and stuck it on the passenger seat without much thought until I got home and started to take of my trousers, just as I undone my belt there was a clatter as something fell on the floor, yep one broken belt clip. I picked up the pieces and retrieved the main device from the car but it had broken one of the clips and the spring was no where to be found. Bugger!

I decided to send them an email to find out if it was possible to buy a replacement clip and was pleasantly surprised to receive an email back offering to send out a replacement back and clip FOC. The parcel arrived yesterday and included the special torx screwdriver to remove the security screws. 2 Minutes later and the job is done. 

Thank you Gamegolf for your excellent customer service.


----------



## turkish (Sep 7, 2016)

I have Game Golf classic and has been unused for over a year so will be looking to sell on for sale section but just wondering is it easy to wipe clean rounds and reset device to as new? Not sure anyone would want to buy with my 4 scabby rounds in it?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 7, 2016)

turkish said:



			I have Game Golf classic and has been unused for over a year so will be looking to sell on for sale section but just wondering is it easy to wipe clean rounds and reset device to as new? Not sure anyone would want to buy with my 4 scabby rounds in it?
		
Click to expand...

Dead Easy mate, log in and then there is a Erase/reset button on the menu, plus a quick guide how to do it on the GG support page


----------



## turkish (Sep 7, 2016)

Cheers Paul- it's been that long since I logged in lol


----------



## Dasit (Sep 7, 2016)

username is wilpush if anyone wants to follow

http://www.gamegolf.com/player/wilpush

aim is to break 90 this year, best before 2016 was 112


----------



## Gentabout (Sep 7, 2016)

My awful ability can be followed here if anyone cares too. My aim is sub 100 before the year is out.

https://www.gamegolf.com/player/Gentabout


----------



## jdpjamesp (Sep 9, 2016)

My clip broke and they sent me a new one very kindly. Unfortunately though when replacing the clip the whole power button assembly has broken away from the circuit board.  They said they'll replace but want proof of purchase. I bloody hope eBay receipt will do the job... Not holding out too much hope!


----------



## jdpjamesp (Sep 9, 2016)

Well I am impressed. They didn't bat an eyelid at the ebay receipt. New device in the post and all I need to do is return the old one when its arrived. Smashing service.


----------



## Mosside3554 (Sep 10, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I have recently purchased one - if anyone is interested mosside3554 is my tag!

Matt


----------



## louise_a (Sep 10, 2016)

jdpjamesp said:



			Well I am impressed. They didn't bat an eyelid at the ebay receipt. New device in the post and all I need to do is return the old one when its arrived. Smashing service.
		
Click to expand...

Excellent indeed!  I had a similar problem with the same outcome, I do think the clip is the weak point of the device.


----------



## apj0524 (Sep 10, 2016)

Mosside3554 said:



			Hi everyone,

I have recently purchased one - if anyone is interested mosside3554 is my tag!

Matt
		
Click to expand...

Can anyone one tell me how you search people on GG using their tag, I always draw a blank but it is Ok with their name

Thanks


----------



## Mosside3554 (Sep 10, 2016)

I have the same problem - I am there as Matthew Moss


----------



## thesheriff (Sep 10, 2016)

Hi guys,

Up and running on GG.  Many thanks for Turkish for the quick delivery of his device.

Follow me - Robbie Mott.

Took it out for a quick 9 holes today.  Played some great stuff in the middle book ended by rubbish.

Gonna follow all you guys when I get some time.


----------



## jdpjamesp (Sep 11, 2016)

apj0524 said:



			Can anyone one tell me how you search people on GG using their tag, I always draw a blank but it is Ok with their name

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

I just use my profile (http://www.gamegolf.com/player/jdpjamesp) and substitute in the tag I'm looking for.


----------



## SVB (Sep 12, 2016)

Anyone have difficulty logging in to their account at the moment (on ipad if it makes any difference).  I go the the GG website, am re-directed to a site bnc.lt for a moment with just a login box in the centre of the screen, no logo or anything.  Seems strange.

Any IT experts out there?

S


----------



## thesheriff (Sep 16, 2016)

Sorry if this is going over old ground, but how does everyone's game golf handicap compare with their club handicap? Seems to me most people's GG handicap is a couple of shots lower than their real one.

I've read about how GG calculate the h/cap and it seems to be based on distance rather than difficulty which may explain the difference in many cases.

I don't have a club handicap, so I'm interested to know whether the GG handicap is a useful estimate.


----------



## jdpjamesp (Sep 16, 2016)

The main reason it's different in my eyes is that you tag every round you play whereas an official HC is based on competitive rounds on the whole.


----------



## kerber0s1983 (Sep 16, 2016)

As jdpjamesp has said its because every round is used to calculate the handicap and most round you play aren't off the comp tees, so the course is shorter - plus you don't have a card in your hand!

Plus even if you play and tag a few holes (e.g a quick 6/7 holes) it will average that score up to an 18 hole round and use that for it's handicap calc

My gamegolf h/c is 3 shots below my actual handicap


----------



## snell (Sep 16, 2016)

My GG hcp is 1 shot lower than my actual.


----------



## thesheriff (Sep 16, 2016)

jdpjamesp said:



			The main reason it's different in my eyes is that you tag every round you play whereas an official HC is based on competitive rounds on the whole.
		
Click to expand...




kerber0s1983 said:



			As jdpjamesp has said its because every round is used to calculate the handicap and most round you play aren't off the comp tees, so the course is shorter - plus you don't have a card in your hand!

 Plus even if you play and tag a few holes (e.g a quick 6/7 holes) it will average that score up to an 18 hole round and use that for it's handicap calc

 My gamegolf h/c is 3 shots below my actual handicap
		
Click to expand...

Ah right that makes sense.  So GG handicap is accurate for the data it receives, but club handicap likely to be higher due to back tees and comp conditions.


----------



## snell (Sep 16, 2016)

Do people use there GG'S in comps?

Only used mine once in an open....which I won 

But apart from that I find it too distracting and worry what PP's may think I. E. Thinking it's some sort of banned technology etc.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 16, 2016)

snell said:



			Do people use there GG'S in comps?

Only used mine once in an open....which I won 

But apart from that I find it too distracting and worry what PP's may think I. E. Thinking it's some sort of banned technology etc.
		
Click to expand...

Use it for every round regardless, not distracting as it's second nature.


----------



## mches1 (Sep 16, 2016)

Some advice pls? I've been looking at GG a lot... I've managed to get my handicap down from 24 to 17 in last 12 months. Has GG really helped some of you improve your game? Thanks a lot


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 16, 2016)

mches1 said:



			Some advice pls? I've been looking at GG a lot... I've managed to get my handicap down from 24 to 17 in last 12 months. Has GG really helped some of you improve your game? Thanks a lot
		
Click to expand...

I think it has as well as other things, one of the things it did for me quite quickly was to change the focus of my practises.
After 10-15 rounds I started to look closely at the stats it provided, probably like some I thought that driving was the area I needed to improve the most, but GG quickly identified my driving accuracy was actually above average but my accurancy into the green and distance from the pin was way below average.
I changed my routine on the range and instantly took an extra club (were practical) into the green.
I've come down from 15 to 12 since I got it, not all down to GG but definitely some.


----------



## mches1 (Sep 16, 2016)

Thanks a lot, appreciated. A friend with GG said it showed he was coming up short into greens all the time. I ll have to keep.eyes peeled on here and eBay.


----------



## jdpjamesp (Sep 17, 2016)

mches1 said:



			Some advice pls? I've been looking at GG a lot... I've managed to get my handicap down from 24 to 17 in last 12 months. Has GG really helped some of you improve your game? Thanks a lot
		
Click to expand...

It's not the only thing that's helped, but being able to go out on the course and know that on average, when playing a round (so not on the range) my x club goes x yards means I hit more greens. For example. It also shows me that my miss off the tee is right, so I can plan for that, and also practise. It also shows me that I need to work on my chipping because I leave them way too short of the whole for up and down. 

So yes it helps. A great deal. But it's not the only thing.


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Sep 20, 2016)

Picked up a GG Live this weekend on eBay for what I thought was a decent price of Â£150.  It was marked as damaged box but when it turned up was still sealed and in perfect condition.
Link here for anyone else who's interested (however looks like it's up to Â£160).

Just getting back into golf after not playing for a few years and always liked to track stats, looks like this will make it easier.

GG username - TheMetalMan0 if anyone wants to follow


----------



## Grantley1988 (Nov 27, 2016)

I used Game golf today for the first time today and was really impressed. Easy tagging and the app during my round is great. I have a few questions though.

1. Off the whites our 13th is a par 5 from the whites and a par 4 from the yellows. We were playing from the yellows but it the app classes it as a par 4. I made par but it has registered as a birdie. Can I change this?

2. It also had a par 3 as a par 4. I made par but it registered as a birdie. I have sent an email to them to ask it to be changed. Will they change this quickly? Will they edit my round after they change it. 

3. I was 7 over but it thinks I was 5 over and has give me a handicap of 3.1? 
How did they work that out? &#129300;


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 27, 2016)

Grantley1988 said:



			I used Game golf today for the first time today and was really impressed. Easy tagging and the app during my round is great. I have a few questions though.

1. Off the whites our 13th is a par 5 from the whites and a par 4 from the yellows. We were playing from the yellows but it the app classes it as a par 4. I made par but it has registered as a birdie. Can I change this?

Game Golf maps your course off the whites.


2. It also had a par 3 as a par 4. I made par but it registered as a birdie. I have sent an email to them to ask it to be changed. Will they change this quickly? Will they edit my round after they change it. 

As above, question though, do you have a summer course and winter course with seperate cards and Tee placements as you can request the course is mapped as 2 courses but the differences need to be obvious on satellite mapping


3. I was 7 over but it thinks I was 5 over and has give me a handicap of 3.1? 

GG Handicaps are based on a Par of 72, 

How did they work that out? &#129300;
		
Click to expand...

Have answered a few above, their customer service is excellent and you'll have a response really quick.


----------



## UlyssesSky (Nov 28, 2016)

Grantley1988 said:



			1. Off the whites our 13th is a par 5 from the whites and a par 4 from the yellows. We were playing from the yellows but it the app classes it as a par 4. I made par but it has registered as a birdie. Can I change this?
		
Click to expand...

Unlike what pauldj42 wrote, I always figured you can select which tees you play in the app, which should mean the courses should be mapped off various tees? So if the par for any hole is wrong for any set of tees, GG customer service should be able to sort that out.




			2. It also had a par 3 as a par 4. I made par but it registered as a birdie. I have sent an email to them to ask it to be changed. Will they change this quickly? Will they edit my round after they change it.
		
Click to expand...

Typically the reponse time of the customer service is very good, so if they can fix the issue (which I believe they can), it shouldn't take too long. But I'm also quite sure they won't edit your round for you once they've corrected the course data...




			3. I was 7 over but it thinks I was 5 over and has give me a handicap of 3.1? 
How did they work that out? &#63764;
		
Click to expand...

First of all, could the difference between the 7 over you shot vs. the 5 over GG thinks you shot come from the two birdies-that-were-actually-pars you mentioned before?

Regarding the handicap calculation in GG in general: I think they use the USGA handicapping system. So they take the average differential of your scores vs. the course rating (which is a similar concept to SSS) of the best 10 out of your last 20 rounds, then multiply that value by 0.96.

If you have played only one round so far, there is no average to be calculated but only the numbers of that round. 

A 3.1 HCP would mean a 3.2 differential when accounting for the 0.96 factor. Given it thinks you were 5 over, there's a 1.8 shot difference between your score and the differential used for handicap calculation.

Could it be your course is a par 72 with a SSS of 70 (or course rating of 70.2) off the yellows (or any combination where SSS/course rating is roughly 2 shots below par)?


----------



## karlcole (Dec 5, 2016)

Any good deals on these to be had ?


----------



## Lwatson-jones (Dec 10, 2016)

My Pro was having a sale, so I made a purchase.. Call it an early Christmas pressie to me! 
All set up I think.. username -  lwatsonjones

Going it a full charge tonight, and hoping the weather is good tomorrow, as I hope to take my 1st outing.. 

NO LAUGHING!


----------



## SteveJay (Dec 10, 2016)

Lwatson-jones said:



			My Pro was having a sale, so I made a purchase.. Call it an early Christmas pressie to me! 
All set up I think.. username -  lwatsonjones

Going it a full charge tonight, and hoping the weather is good tomorrow, as I hope to take my 1st outing.. 

NO LAUGHING! 

Click to expand...

 Where do you play? I am from your area originally


----------



## Lwatson-jones (Dec 10, 2016)

SteveJay said:



			Where do you play? I am from your area originally 

Click to expand...

Now playing at Honiton, but previously Exminster and Padbrook.


----------



## SteveJay (Dec 10, 2016)

Ah OK, I started at Padbrook with a course of lessons there. Closed now I believe.
Was a member at Tiverton for a while but played several courses in that area, including Honiton once I think.

Hope you enjoy GG, I use it and thinks it a great tool.


----------



## Lwatson-jones (Dec 10, 2016)

SteveJay said:



			Ah OK, I started at Padbrook with a course of lessons there. Closed now I believe.
Was a member at Tiverton for a while but played several courses in that area, including Honiton once I think.

Hope you enjoy GG, I use it and thinks it a great tool.
		
Click to expand...

Padbrook closes march 2017, but i think most members have now found a new home.

I love Honiton, very old course (dates pre 1900!) and very well kept!


----------



## Grantley1988 (Dec 11, 2016)

I have used it for the last 3 rounds and it's great. I no I have to club up into greens as im short 46% off the time. My username is grantley1988


----------



## snell (Dec 11, 2016)

Evening all

The little metal springy clip has fallen out of my game golf so I can't get it to stay on my belt anynore....anyone experienced this??


----------



## ruff-driver (Dec 11, 2016)

snell said:



			Evening all

The little metal springy clip has fallen out of my game golf so I can't get it to stay on my belt anynore....anyone experienced this??
		
Click to expand...

https://gamegolf.desk.com/customer/en/portal/articles/2262219-belt-clip-replacement?b_id=10625


----------



## snell (Dec 11, 2016)

ruff-driver said:



https://gamegolf.desk.com/customer/en/portal/articles/2262219-belt-clip-replacement?b_id=10625

Click to expand...

Thanks

Sent them an email.....fingers crossed it'll get sorted


----------



## snell (Dec 12, 2016)

snell said:



			Thanks

Sent them an email.....fingers crossed it'll get sorted
		
Click to expand...

GG replied straight away and a replacement clip is in the post.....quality customer service :thup:


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Dec 12, 2016)

snell said:



			GG replied straight away and a replacement clip is in the post.....quality customer service :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Sent mail myself, clip feel of mine a few rounds ago.

Took it as one of those things, great service if I get a new one.


----------



## pool888 (Dec 13, 2016)

Just started looking into this for my daughter, would be interesting to see how she improves as she grows and how far she is hitting her clubs. Is it viable to just use the iphone app only or is it really only useful with the hardware?


----------



## karlcole (Dec 13, 2016)

Does anywhere know were I can pick up a cheap game golf?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 13, 2016)

pool888 said:



			Just started looking into this for my daughter, would be interesting to see how she improves as she grows and how far she is hitting her clubs. Is it viable to just use the iphone app only or is it really only useful with the hardware?
		
Click to expand...

More than viable to start with the app only, hardware is so much easier though as you make tagging part of your preshot routine and no messing on with phone every shot, try the app and see how she gets on.


----------



## pool888 (Dec 14, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			More than viable to start with the app only, hardware is so much easier though as you make tagging part of your preshot routine and no messing on with phone every shot, try the app and see how she gets on.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks will try the app before getting hardware. My wife usually "caddies" for her so hopefully she can tag the shots while my daughter plays so it shouldn't slow things up too much.


----------



## karlcole (Jan 6, 2017)

Just got one of these from this forum. Really looking forward to trying it out and hopefully improving.


----------



## BomberSRL (Jan 6, 2017)

How is everyone getting on with these, interested as i'm tempted to buy!


----------



## Coffey (Jan 6, 2017)

BomberSRL said:



			How is everyone getting on with these, interested as i'm tempted to buy!
		
Click to expand...

I got one for Christmas, used it 4 times and really like it. I actually bought a new set of irons yesterday so interested to see the difference between them on the course (if any). 4 rounds probably not enough to get a good comparison though.

But it is a good gadget. I do forget to tag shots here and there but very easy to modify afterwards.

It's also useful for sharing your rounds with people, played my dads old course the other day and was able to share a link to my card which shows all my shots etc.

Matthew Coffey is the name if anyone wants to follow!


----------



## BomberSRL (Jan 6, 2017)

Coffey said:



			I got one for Christmas, used it 4 times and really like it. I actually bought a new set of irons yesterday so interested to see the difference between them on the course (if any). 4 rounds probably not enough to get a good comparison though.

But it is a good gadget. I do forget to tag shots here and there but very easy to modify afterwards.

It's also useful for sharing your rounds with people, played my dads old course the other day and was able to share a link to my card which shows all my shots etc.

Matthew Coffey is the name if anyone wants to follow!
		
Click to expand...

 Thanks for that, I will try and pick one up on the cheap and get involved!


----------



## Craigg (Jan 6, 2017)

NorfolkShaun said:



			Sent mail myself, clip feel of mine a few rounds ago.

Took it as one of those things, great service if I get a new one.
		
Click to expand...

I've broken two belt clips (my own fault) so far and two tags have come apart. I was quite happy to pay for the clips but all were replaced free of charge. Customer Service does seem to be over and above. Makes a refreshing change.


----------



## SteveJay (Jan 6, 2017)

Continues to be a great help for me, having also swapped clubs recently. Also great to look back on rounds.

Good to hear customer service is still good. Have read elsewhere (Sandtrap.com) that enhancements are slowing and many are questioning the long term business model viability (without any annual subscription fee). I do wonder about this as sales of devices will taper off leaving much lower income and so one would expect investment to also fall away (unless, as many speculate, all our data will be sold off to third parties, quite for what purpose I am unsure!).


----------



## foiled (Jan 10, 2017)

Got this today via eBay for Â£140
Looking forward to using it on Friday at Radyr golf course

My user I'd us Foiled if anyone wants to add, just started playing 8 weeks ago, so no laughing at my stats. Hope to use this to track my progress over the next 12 months


----------



## Jungle (Jan 10, 2017)

I've downloaded the app on my Apple Watch. Will give it a go on Saturday, hopefully the tagging will be relatively seemless on the watch.


----------



## LCW (Jan 11, 2017)

Jungle said:



			I've downloaded the app on my Apple Watch. Will give it a go on Saturday, hopefully the tagging will be relatively seemless on the watch.
		
Click to expand...

Would be great if you could post an update on this as I am most interested in how this works.  I think it would be fine for me putting my phone in my trolley/bag (for general play) but its obviously going to be a problem when putting/chipping unless I keep the phone in my pocket.  It being an iPhone plus size that's not exactly easy


----------



## Raesy92 (Jan 11, 2017)

Recently just got Game Golf Live at Christmas, username is manukillie for anyone wanting to give me an add!

Over the winter period we are lift and place off the fairway to ensure they are in best condition for season starting, hence the 0% fairways hit.


----------



## Craigg (Jan 11, 2017)

Raesy92 said:



			Recently just got Game Golf Live at Christmas, username is manukillie for anyone wanting to give me an add!

Over the winter period we are lift and place off the fairway to ensure they are in best condition for season starting, hence the 0% fairways hit.
		
Click to expand...

You can edit that out. Sometimes there will be a Gps glitch where game golf puts me off a fairway that I've actually hit, so I alter it post round on the PC.


----------



## Coffey (Jan 11, 2017)

Raesy92 said:



			Recently just got Game Golf Live at Christmas, username is manukillie for anyone wanting to give me an add!

Over the winter period we are lift and place off the fairway to ensure they are in best condition for season starting, hence the 0% fairways hit.
		
Click to expand...

Mine is the same, I either just tag it when i pick the ball up or ill edit it at the end of the round to move the shot back into the fairway. Only issue is the distance can be a little difference, but not by much at all and that doesn't bother me too much.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 11, 2017)

I only really started to look at the insights tab the other week

only annoying thing about that is it says I loose most shots 25 yards and in.. I looked at it , its because I dont edit where the pin is it sometimes says ive missed my target even when I hit it 

but on the flip side there prob times it thinks ive made it and Ive missed


----------



## Raesy92 (Jan 11, 2017)

Craigg said:



			You can edit that out. Sometimes there will be a Gps glitch where game golf puts me off a fairway that I've actually hit, so I alter it post round on the PC.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, need to play around with it a bit more so I can get the most out of it.


----------



## Raesy92 (Jan 11, 2017)

pauljames87 said:



			I only really started to look at the insights tab the other week

only annoying thing about that is it says I loose most shots 25 yards and in.. I looked at it , its because I dont edit where the pin is it sometimes says ive missed my target even when I hit it 

but on the flip side there prob times it thinks ive made it and Ive missed
		
Click to expand...

How do you go about editing where the pin is when you're playing?


----------



## Coffey (Jan 11, 2017)

Raesy92 said:



			How do you go about editing where the pin is when you're playing?
		
Click to expand...

I just remember where abouts the pin was and edit it after. And then Ill drag my putts to around the same distance as i played from. Gives me at least a half accurate figure of how many putts and how far I am sinking them from. The putting is one of the weaker areas i would say as they have no idea where the flag is. I just try to be as accurate as possible when editing.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 11, 2017)

Raesy92 said:



			How do you go about editing where the pin is when you're playing?
		
Click to expand...

Some people use a spare tag and tag the hole, then in editing move the pin over that tag then delete the tag, pin now in correct position.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 11, 2017)

I am having trouble ordering extra tags (I could just nick two out of the set I bought for someone that he still hasnt picked up lol) but seriously. the set I got came without a gap wedge tag (ideally would like one) and I broke the putter tag (trying to cut it off and super glue to something was a stupid idea lol)

anyways.

on gamegolf website they finally let you order to the UK for extra tags

weirdly online its Â£4.80 a tag, on my phone was Â£4 a tag (odd) however if I try and order on my laptop it wont let me select delivery (says please choose one) and no drop down options appear

if I do it on my phone I can select 3-5 days and then when I put in all my details it wont let me get to the final stage because its greyed out delivery again

any one managed to order replacement tags?


----------



## lukeysafc100 (Jan 11, 2017)

Looks fun i'll do that! I like how you can use the app without the actual device! Should be fun!
lukeysafc100@hotmail.com


----------



## Coffey (Jan 11, 2017)

pauljames87 said:



			I am having trouble ordering extra tags (I could just nick two out of the set I bought for someone that he still hasnt picked up lol) but seriously. the set I got came without a gap wedge tag (ideally would like one) and I broke the putter tag (trying to cut it off and super glue to something was a stupid idea lol)

anyways.

on gamegolf website they finally let you order to the UK for extra tags

weirdly online its Â£4.80 a tag, on my phone was Â£4 a tag (odd) however if I try and order on my laptop it wont let me select delivery (says please choose one) and no drop down options appear

if I do it on my phone I can select 3-5 days and then when I put in all my details it wont let me get to the final stage because its greyed out delivery again

any one managed to order replacement tags?
		
Click to expand...

You have done well even finding how to buy new tags! I cant even find the page.

I wonder if it down to the browser? May be try a different one and see if it works.

I would also email them as they may just send you 2 new ones.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 11, 2017)

Coffey said:



			You have done well even finding how to buy new tags! I cant even find the page.

I wonder if it down to the browser? May be try a different one and see if it works.

I would also email them as they may just send you 2 new ones.
		
Click to expand...

ive emailed and tweeted them fingers crossed

I tried it on safari (which is obviously on both my iphone and my mac) so I tried on google chrome (my back up) and same results 

its hard to find! before it only used to let you in the US now it has links to all different stores..  UK store is one I clicked then I just get stuck


----------



## Coffey (Jan 11, 2017)

pauljames87 said:



			ive emailed and tweeted them fingers crossed

I tried it on safari (which is obviously on both my iphone and my mac) so I tried on google chrome (my back up) and same results 

its hard to find! before it only used to let you in the US now it has links to all different stores..  UK store is one I clicked then I just get stuck
		
Click to expand...

I finally managed to find it. Found it through the Get support pages which is a bit strange!


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 11, 2017)

Coffey said:



			I finally managed to find it. Found it through the Get support pages which is a bit strange!
		
Click to expand...

thats how I found it aswell! 

I manage to add 2 tags to my order but cant process it


----------



## Raesy92 (Jan 11, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Some people use a spare tag and tag the hole, then in editing move the pin over that tag then delete the tag, pin now in correct position.
		
Click to expand...

Quite a good idea that, however if keeping track of your score on the app in bounce games may be slightly confusing!


----------



## Roland (Jan 11, 2017)

Coffey said:



			I just remember where abouts the pin was and edit it after. And then Ill drag my putts to around the same distance as i played from. Gives me at least a half accurate figure of how many putts and how far I am sinking them from. The putting is one of the weaker areas i would say as they have no idea where the flag is. I just try to be as accurate as possible when editing.
		
Click to expand...

According to Game Golf putting distance is irrelavant to the stats, they just measure numbers of putts (on the green). Presumably moving the flag only affects the approach and short game numbers so I move the flag but not the putts.

http://support.gamegolf.com/custome...1392688-does-game-golf-measure-putt-distance-


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 12, 2017)

Paul,
What is your shipping address? I would like to ship you the 2 tags.
Looking forward to assist you.


Francois Haughton 

Customer Support Engineer 

GAME GOLF




seems good customer service to me


----------



## Coffey (Jan 12, 2017)

pauljames87 said:



Paul,
What is your shipping address? I would like to ship you the 2 tags.
Looking forward to assist you.


Francois Haughton 

Customer Support Engineer 

GAME GOLF




seems good customer service to me

Click to expand...

haha! brilliant result!


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 12, 2017)

Coffey said:



			haha! brilliant result!
		
Click to expand...

Was good! I agree with others tho how long can they last without on going subs? Might have to go like golf shot.. Â£20 a year or something


----------



## gregc1 (Jan 13, 2017)

Hi , I've just bought a Game Golf live and really looking forward to using it . I'm Gregc1 on the site . 
Does the unit have to be in site of the "sky" or can it be covered by a jacket and on your belt ?- it's freezing today !


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 13, 2017)

gregc1 said:



			Hi , I've just bought a Game Golf live and really looking forward to using it . I'm Gregc1 on the site . 
Does the unit have to be in site of the "sky" or can it be covered by a jacket and on your belt ?- it's freezing today !
		
Click to expand...

It's like your phone can be covered 

tags fine under a coat aswell


----------



## gregc1 (Jan 13, 2017)

That's terrific, thanks


----------



## Raesy92 (Jan 13, 2017)

How do they calculate the strokes gained for approach?

EDITED to say I managed to find it on their site.


----------



## Jungle (Jan 26, 2017)

Got my first round logged on Game Golf today. I was using the IOS app on my Apple Watch.

Tagging was relatively effortless with the only issue being the several layers of clothes I had on. I did forget a few times, tagging a shot form slightly different positions but was able to edit those mid round whilst I waited on a par 3 to clear. 

Once I got home and was able to look at my first raft of data, I can now really see the benefit of this. Really good to see my distances and my my misses (lost a couple to the left today) 

Distances are a bit mixed with just one round in the wind but I'm sure as I log more rounds my averages will start to stand out. 

Distances were pretty much bang in what my GPS was and mobile data usage was pretty much zero.


----------



## LCW (Jan 27, 2017)

Jungle said:



			Got my first round logged on Game Golf today. I was using the IOS app on my Apple Watch.

Tagging was relatively effortless with the only issue being the several layers of clothes I had on. I did forget a few times, tagging a shot form slightly different positions but was able to edit those mid round whilst I waited on a par 3 to clear. 

Once I got home and was able to look at my first raft of data, I can now really see the benefit of this. Really good to see my distances and my my misses (lost a couple to the left today) 

Distances are a bit mixed with just one round in the wind but I'm sure as I log more rounds my averages will start to stand out. 

Distances were pretty much bang in what my GPS was and mobile data usage was pretty much zero.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Jungle,


Where did you keep your phone throughout this process (as this is the GPS for GG)?


If you kept it in your bag/trolley what did you do when it came to putting? 


Regards


----------



## GreggerKBR (Jan 27, 2017)

so what's the idea - just add your username and join the group?  137 pages - wow!

greggerkbr
Greg Lewis

Cheers


----------



## Jungle (Jan 27, 2017)

LCW said:



			Hi Jungle,


Where did you keep your phone throughout this process (as this is the GPS for GG)?


If you kept it in your bag/trolley what did you do when it came to putting? 


Regards
		
Click to expand...

Kept my phone in my pocket. Needed to manually skip to one or two holes as the winter tee was slightly forward.

My putting stats won't be too accurate though as I would often just tag two putts together if I shaved the hole and then tapped in.


----------



## Roland (Jan 27, 2017)

Jungle said:



			Kept my phone in my pocket. Needed to manually skip to one or two holes as the winter tee was slightly forward.

My putting stats won't be too accurate though as I would often just tag two putts together if I shaved the hole and then tapped in.
		
Click to expand...

No your putting stats are ok, game golf just counts the number of putts on the green.
http://support.gamegolf.com/custome...1392688-does-game-golf-measure-putt-distance-


----------



## Jay-Marie (Jan 28, 2017)

So i have seen this thread a few times and have bitten the bullet and installed GG on my phone.  Have previously been using Swing x Swing which i felt was pretty good but willing to give this one a try.  Is there any way i can input previous rounds manually as really want to keep a track of my handicap even if it is unofficial?

Oh my username is JayBay for those wanting to add me. Although very much a newbie to this app so may take a while to figure it out as it seems more complicated or i am just getting old lol


----------



## SteveJay (Feb 2, 2017)

Guys,

There are a few active threads on typical distances elsewhere on the forum, including one about Game Golf stats.
Just wondered if anyone can explain the "off the tee" insights tab.

Can't fathom how to add an image here, but you will all be familiar with the pic.....where you a fairway representation and dots for each tee shot showing distance, on/off fairway etc.

I can't find any explanation about the calculations behind this. I have a figure below the fairway showing my longest drive as 266 yds, marked with a yellow star, fairways hit and misses L/R, but then another figure i thought was average distance ,225 yds, shown by a yellow circle with a dot inside. However, on the actual fairway diagram a line shows my typical drive as 220 yds. Can anyone clarify the difference between those last two measures (and I mean how they are calculated before any smart arse replies saying the difference is 5 yards )

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Grantley1988 (Feb 2, 2017)

Thought I would post a pic of my overall stats to compare to others. Post away!


----------



## gregc1 (Feb 23, 2017)

Does anyone have problems with the unit coming off their belt ? Mines fallen off twice any I was very lucky to find it last week as I didn't realise I'd lost it for a few minutes . I'm going to keep it in my pocket from now on


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 23, 2017)

SteveJay said:



			Guys,

There are a few active threads on typical distances elsewhere on the forum, including one about Game Golf stats.
Just wondered if anyone can explain the "off the tee" insights tab.

Can't fathom how to add an image here, but you will all be familiar with the pic.....where you a fairway representation and dots for each tee shot showing distance, on/off fairway etc.

I can't find any explanation about the calculations behind this. I have a figure below the fairway showing my longest drive as 266 yds, marked with a yellow star, fairways hit and misses L/R, but then another figure i thought was average distance ,225 yds, shown by a yellow circle with a dot inside. However, on the actual fairway diagram a line shows my typical drive as 220 yds. Can anyone clarify the difference between those last two measures (and I mean how they are calculated before any smart arse replies saying the difference is 5 yards )

Thanks in advance.
		
Click to expand...

I believe Mean, mode and median account for this. 

So the mean mean is your actual average. Total distance hit with driver divided by total number of drives. 

The typical will probabaly be a mixture of median and mode. Tacking out your highest and lowest outlighers and the the most common distance hit from there. 

Thats the distance i use when calcualyed what club to hit.


----------



## SteveJay (Feb 24, 2017)

Cheers Papa, makes sense now and confirms what I managed to deduce from other sites.


----------



## louise_a (Feb 24, 2017)

gregc1 said:



			Does anyone have problems with the unit coming off their belt ? Mines fallen off twice any I was very lucky to find it last week as I didn't realise I'd lost it for a few minutes . I'm going to keep it in my pocket from now on
		
Click to expand...

Not really had problems with it falling off but my clip did break off and although  I got a new one, I now keep the unit in my pocket. It works fine but it does move around so make sure your shots have been tagged.


----------



## Coffey (Feb 24, 2017)

gregc1 said:



			Does anyone have problems with the unit coming off their belt ? Mines fallen off twice any I was very lucky to find it last week as I didn't realise I'd lost it for a few minutes . I'm going to keep it in my pocket from now on
		
Click to expand...

Mine fell off once when I wasn't wearing a belt. Now with the belt it makes the trousers a bit more sturdy and rigid so it seems to stay on, had no issues since


----------



## SteveJay (Feb 24, 2017)

Coffey said:



			Mine fell off once when I wasn't wearing a belt. Now with the belt it makes the trousers a bit more sturdy and rigid so it seems to stay on, had no issues since
		
Click to expand...

Think there was thread about this ages ago, and someone had invented a loop to secure it more safely. As an angler I use a loop of heavy pole elastic, but think a thick rubber band would suffice. Thread it behind your belt and then over the device a couple times...secure as anything then :lol:


----------



## gregc1 (Feb 25, 2017)

That's a great idea , I'll try that tomorrow &#128077;


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 2, 2017)

I can't recall which thread it was on, but a few of us had contacted gamegolf in regards a few new tags.

Have anyone's arrived yet? 2 weeks for me and still no sign.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Mar 2, 2017)

Round failed to upload, then simply disappeared from my device. Gutted as it was Royal St. George's! Can Game Golf retrieve the data posthumously?


----------



## Wayman (Mar 2, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			I can't recall which thread it was on, but a few of us had contacted gamegolf in regards a few new tags.

Have anyone's arrived yet? 2 weeks for me and still no sign.
		
Click to expand...

Mine hasn't been turned up either


----------



## foiled (Mar 2, 2017)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Round failed to upload, then simply disappeared from my device. Gutted as it was Royal St. George's! Can Game Golf retrieve the data posthumously?
		
Click to expand...

They did for me, very quickly, when I contacted them via Facebook messenger


----------



## FuzzyDuck (Mar 27, 2017)

The clip on my device broke and I requested a new one from Game Golf, which they duly acknowledged. However after a month nothing had shown up and they shipped a new one. It turned up today, so I watched the video on how to replace it and attempted it. It's not quite as easy as the video suggested, as the top part has be be removed from the old one, and the screws are somewhat hidden under the clip. However I managed to remove it eventually and attach it to the new one.

This is where my problems really started, as the back did not want to slide completely back. On checking it seemed that three clear plastic prongs (which display the LED's) were catching on a metal part on the PCB. In my attempts to get it to fit, the metal part came off. I now realise that this is the switch to turn the device on and off, so my unit is now effectively useless.

I complained to Game Golf support that the video is misleading and should warn if there is a danger of damaging the switch. To their credit however, they immediately said they would ship me a whole new device. I have to say their support response is top notch.


----------



## Wayman (Apr 16, 2017)

I've just got a live version and I've got it all connected to phone it started to update round but went from 50% straight to 100% then said error no shots detected

Has anyone had this problem

Only thing I can think of is I forgot to start it up on first tee so it didn't vibrate till half way up the first so maybe the signal didn't connect properly. But it was vibrating after every tag during the round


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 16, 2017)

Wayman said:



			I've just got a live version and I've got it all connected to phone it started to update round but went from 50% straight to 100% then said error no shots detected

Has anyone had this problem

Only thing I can think of is I forgot to start it up on first tee so it didn't vibrate till half way up the first so maybe the signal didn't connect properly. But it was vibrating after every tag during the round
		
Click to expand...

Only time I've used it is when I've connected before teeing off, have lost connection once or twice in about 50 rounds and all I did was switch off device and re-connect, never had the no shots thing happen. My phone is in the cradle when using live, were was yours?


----------



## Wayman (Apr 16, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Only time I've used it is when I've connected before teeing off, have lost connection once or twice in about 50 rounds and all I did was switch off device and re-connect, never had the no shots thing happen. My phone is in the cradle when using live, were was yours?
		
Click to expand...


Sorry paul I mean uploading rounds after playing not looking at stats during round 

I can't upload or edit yesterday's round


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 16, 2017)

Wayman said:



			Sorry paul I mean uploading rounds after playing not looking at stats during round 

I can't upload or edit yesterday's round
		
Click to expand...

It automatically uploads when you "end round" on your phone, if it's an error contact their customer services and they maybe able to recover the round.
Does the device say you've got no rounds to upload?


----------



## Wayman (Apr 16, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			It automatically uploads when you "end round" on your phone, if it's an error contact their customer services and they maybe able to recover the round.
Does the device say you've got no rounds to upload?
		
Click to expand...

It says 1 round to upload then goes onto the loading round screen 
Gets to 50% then jumps up to 100% 
Then gives me error message


----------



## foiled (Apr 16, 2017)

Wayman said:



			It says 1 round to upload then goes onto the loading round screen 
Gets to 50% then jumps up to 100% 
Then gives me error message
		
Click to expand...

When I had a problem with uploading a round, I contacted via Facebook messenger, they sorted it within an hour


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Apr 25, 2017)

Just spotted Pebble watches on Amazon for Â£34.99 each and taken a punt as I believe they have an App for the watch that will connect up to Game Golf.  I assume it will work with this version of the watch as there's no mention of watch versions on the page.  Good solution if you're like me and don't like carrying your phone in your pocket and having to keep getting it out to check distances.  

Just be aware that the company has been bought out I believe and so there's limited/no support for the product.  Amazon should give some guarantee though if anything goes wrong.  I thought it was worth a punt for Â£35


----------



## Paulsearle1405 (Apr 25, 2017)

Hi, apologies if this has been asked before but I am looking at purchasing game golf live & not sure if you have to have a pc or Mac.  

I don't own either so just need confirming before I purchase


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 25, 2017)

Paulsearle1405 said:



			Hi, apologies if this has been asked before but I am looking at purchasing game golf live & not sure if you have to have a pc or Mac.  

I don't own either so just need confirming before I purchase
		
Click to expand...

If your going to use it with an iphone then fine, no point buying it if you don't have laptop, PC, Mac or Iphone as you won't be able to access the data on the unit.


----------



## Paulsearle1405 (Apr 25, 2017)

I have anroid phone so will I be able to view stats on that. I know the original game golf required pc or Mac to setup & upload rounds but not sure about the live version


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 25, 2017)

Paulsearle1405 said:



			I have anroid phone so will I be able to view stats on that. I know the original game golf required pc or Mac to setup & upload rounds but not sure about the live version
		
Click to expand...

Live version talks directly to phone, so once your account is created your good to pair once you buy.
You can set up an account now, you don't need a unit for that, I don't think you can use live with phone in a comp, you may need to check that bit or use it with phone left in bag.


----------



## Roland (Apr 26, 2017)

TheMetalMan0 said:



			Just spotted Pebble watches on Amazon for Â£34.99 each and taken a punt as I believe they have an App for the watch that will connect up to Game Golf.  I assume it will work with this version of the watch as there's no mention of watch versions on the page.  Good solution if you're like me and don't like carrying your phone in your pocket and having to keep getting it out to check distances.  

Just be aware that the company has been bought out I believe and so there's limited/no support for the product.  Amazon should give some guarantee though if anything goes wrong.  I thought it was worth a punt for Â£35 

Click to expand...

I got one for Christmas and been pleased with it overall, only managed to complete one round with the GG app though as it keeps freezing on my phone, suspect it's ready for an upgrade. You can also use swing x swing and golf pad on it although the later needs a subscription.


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Apr 26, 2017)

Roland said:



			I got one for Christmas and been pleased with it overall, only managed to complete one round with the GG app though as it keeps freezing on my phone, suspect it's ready for an upgrade. You can also use swing x swing and golf pad on it although the later needs a subscription.
		
Click to expand...

Good to hear you like yours.  Looking forward to getting mine today


----------



## SteveJay (May 1, 2017)

Just seen the new stats pages allowing you to compare graphically against previous rounds or handicap categories. Good addition and nice to see the enhancement especially as a few internet posts were questioning the longevity of GG business model and that they might have stopped investing.

Know this doesn't mean the future is secure, but good to see nonetheless.


----------



## karlcole (May 1, 2017)

I saw this after uploading today's round. Real nice update and looks nice and tidy. Sure it will be a great feature when I get used to it ha



SteveJay said:



			Just seen the new stats pages allowing you to compare graphically against previous rounds or handicap categories. Good addition and nice to see the enhancement especially as a few internet posts were questioning the longevity of GG business model and that they might have stopped investing.

Know this doesn't mean the future is secure, but good to see nonetheless.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## rosswilliams (May 2, 2017)

I just cant get going with gg. Before i start i do everything i need to, but the screen is constantly white and nothing else comes up other than a shot counter. Is it easier to download courses before playing? It doesnt seem to get much of a connection even though my ohone is in the pocket right next to the belt clip.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 2, 2017)

rosswilliams said:



			I just cant get going with gg. Before i start i do everything i need to, but the screen is constantly white and nothing else comes up other than a shot counter. Is it easier to download courses before playing? It doesnt seem to get much of a connection even though my ohone is in the pocket right next to the belt clip.
		
Click to expand...

Do you mean the screen on your iphone? 
Have you tried deleteing the GG App and reinstalling it?
I've been using GG Live with my iphone and never had that issue, The course has always appeared once selected.

Just logged on on iphone sat at home and nearest course appeared as soon as I selected it.

Have you tried that?


----------



## SteveJay (May 2, 2017)

Had the misfortune to break the clip on my GG original. Have messaged them but not sure if I will be able to get a replacement clip.

If I decided to buy another, maybe a GG Live, on E Bay etc, would I still retain all my stats from the old device and would it recognise the existing tags, or are they device specific?

Assume I would retain stats as it is a single account, but wanted to see if anyone has done so.


----------



## kerber0s1983 (May 2, 2017)

SteveJay said:



			Had the misfortune to break the clip on my GG original. Have messaged them but not sure if I will be able to get a replacement clip.

If I decided to buy another, maybe a GG Live, on E Bay etc, would I still retain all my stats from the old device and would it recognise the existing tags, or are they device specific?

Assume I would retain stats as it is a single account, but wanted to see if anyone has done so.
		
Click to expand...

All the stats are retained as you just log into the 1 account. The tags all work as they are device specific, i've gone from the normal to live and then had a replacement live device and never changed the tags, all works fine


----------



## FuzzyDuck (May 2, 2017)

SteveJay said:



			Had the misfortune to break the clip on my GG original. Have messaged them but not sure if I will be able to get a replacement clip.
		
Click to expand...

They are very good at sending replacements, however in my case I managed to damage the device when trying to replace it. I contacted them and they sent me a whole new device free of charge.


----------



## rosswilliams (May 2, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Do you mean the screen on your iphone? 
Have you tried deleteing the GG App and reinstalling it?
I've been using GG Live with my iphone and never had that issue, The course has always appeared once selected.

Just logged on on iphone sat at home and nearest course appeared as soon as I selected it.

Have you tried that?
		
Click to expand...

Yea, the screen on the iphone. I'll give this ok and see, thanks for the advice


----------



## SteveJay (May 2, 2017)

kerber0s1983 said:



			All the stats are retained as you just log into the 1 account. The tags all work as they are device specific, i've gone from the normal to live and then had a replacement live device and never changed the tags, all works fine
		
Click to expand...

Thanks mate, appreciated. Thanks also FuzzyDuck. I have messaged them via Facebook as I heard thats the most likely way to get a reply. Fingers crossed they will respond


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 2, 2017)

Got an email yesterday morning to upgrade to gamegolf live (even though I bought the unit second hand off this forum) for only Â£112.50

Ordered.. arrive this morning! (Impressive)

Spoke to a mate of mine who I know has been tempted by it and said he can have my old one for Â£50 threw in the new tags etc as why bother taking them all off to put on again 

So Â£62.50 for live or Â£152.50 total cost if you include what I paid for the old one minus what I sold

Not bad really

Love gamegolf!

New record drive yesterday 269 straight down middle.. not quite forum distance but anything over 200 I'm always delighted with


----------



## FuzzyDuck (Jul 11, 2017)

Anyone who is an Amazon Prime member and was thinking of getting a Game Golf Live...available for Â£102.99 today.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Game-Golf-...Y&ie=UTF8&qid=1499804253&sr=1-2&keywords=golf

Only for the next 49 minutes!


----------



## PieMan (Jul 12, 2017)

I've had GG Live for just over a month and am loving it.........well apart from all the negative stats!!


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 12, 2017)

PieMan said:



			I've had GG Live for just over a month and am loving it.........well apart from all the negative stats!! 

Click to expand...

I am really liking gamegolf live myself
I didn't believe the difference would be that much but it really is

Works in tandom with my Apple Watch and gets the gps from the device that's on me.. the watch and device constantly talk using the phone as a hub but because the phone remains unopened most of the time on the course I walk off with 80% battery (anyone with a iPhone will know how good that is)

Also it's great after a round to edit either in the bar or when you get in without having to get the gamegolf out again

Only comes out the bag to charge


----------



## FuzzyDuck (Jul 12, 2017)

If you have a iPhone don't update to the iOS 11 Beta release currently, the Game Golf app crashes soon after starti.ng a round and it is trying establish your location


----------



## Bwgan (Jul 12, 2017)

What has impressed me is, a local muni changed the hole layout which I emailed them about after an evening round . The next morning id had a response and they had made the changes and the round i played had been amended. Amazing turn around
I also use a Garmin S2, which I email them about the details.... two weeks on still nothing!


----------



## Bwgan (Jul 13, 2017)

Bwgan said:



			What has impressed me is, a local muni changed the hole layout which I emailed them about after an evening round . The next morning id had a response and they had made the changes and the round i played had been amended. Amazing turn around
I also use a Garmin S2, which I email them about the details.... two weeks on still nothing!
		
Click to expand...

I take it back... email from Garmin changes will be made in the next update, end of the week! Nice one. Just not as quick as Game Golf


----------



## Evesdad (Aug 28, 2017)

So I'm looking for some stats tracking and also knowing my proper distances. I've been using the free app on my phone but it gets a faff getting it out and so on. I've been looking at the classic but just realised it won't be on my phone, is live the way to go? I'm not fussed about the distance to green etc as I have my garmin for that. Also is there an option for chipping etc so that it doesn't mess with average distances etc for clubs?
 So far the stats are pretty interesting just after a couple of outings for a few holes.


----------



## Fish (Sep 12, 2017)

Now I've got a iPad tablet I suppose I can actually get 1 of these again now and actually use it as my PC on XP is unsuitable.

So, anyone bored of theres, I would like one as new looking as possible, no missing bits or too worn out but still cheap as might be a quick fad :smirk:


----------



## Fish (Nov 30, 2017)

Fish said:



			Now I've got a iPad tablet I suppose I can actually get 1 of these again now and actually use it as my PC on XP is unsuitable.

So, anyone bored of theres, I would like one as new looking as possible, no missing bits or too worn out but still cheap as might be a quick fad :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Guess thatâ€™s a no then ðŸ¤”

Plus, what if you have a counter balance putter with the weight in the top of the Club Grip where the GG putter tag would go?


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 30, 2017)

Fish the live one is Â£86 on game Golf at the moment 

Not sure about the putting question tho


----------



## 3565 (Nov 30, 2017)

I think some just put it in their pocket and then tap it after the shot


----------



## Fish (Nov 30, 2017)

pauljames87 said:



			Fish the live one is Â£86 on game Golf at the moment 

Not sure about the putting question tho
		
Click to expand...

Thanks ðŸ‘



3565 said:



			I think some just put it in their pocket and then tap it after the shot
		
Click to expand...

Good idea ðŸ‘


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 30, 2017)

3565 said:



			I think some just put it in their pocket and then tap it after the shot
		
Click to expand...

This is exactly what I do :thup:


----------



## Fish (Nov 30, 2017)

pauljames87 said:



			Fish the live one is Â£86 on game Golf at the moment 

Not sure about the putting question tho
		
Click to expand...

Just been on, Â£129 ðŸ˜³


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 30, 2017)

https://cart.gamegolf.com/store;jse...t=yes&productID=325311300&quantity=1&var=home

Says Â£86 for me I go on homepage and says 99 dollars and then I click that and gives me Â£86


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 30, 2017)

pauljames87 said:



https://cart.gamegolf.com/store;jse...t=yes&productID=325311300&quantity=1&var=home

Says Â£86 for me I go on homepage and says 99 dollars and then I click that and gives me Â£86
		
Click to expand...

I got that last year, isnâ€™t it only available to those already using a game golf classic?

ie. they want you to upgrade!


----------



## xreyuk (Dec 1, 2017)

Iâ€™ve got one of these on the way for Christmas, GG Live was Â£99 for cyber Monday on amazon, which with extra discount from work I got down to Â£81. 

I ideally wanted Arccos or Shotscope but canâ€™t argue with this for Â£81. Iâ€™ll just make the tap part of my pre shot routine! 

I understand that the only way to set pin location on Game Golf is to manually move the pin in the app or edit after the round. What I was thinking of doing was an extra tag of the putter where the hole is and deleting after the round (rather than faff with the phone on the green), then moving the pin in the editor. 

That seem a good idea?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 1, 2017)

xreyuk said:



			Iâ€™ve got one of these on the way for Christmas, GG Live was Â£99 for cyber Monday on amazon, which with extra discount from work I got down to Â£81. 

I ideally wanted Arccos or Shotscope but canâ€™t argue with this for Â£81. Iâ€™ll just make the tap part of my pre shot routine! 

I understand that the only way to set pin location on Game Golf is to manually move the pin in the app or edit after the round. What I was thinking of doing was an extra tag of the putter where the hole is and deleting after the round (rather than faff with the phone on the green), then moving the pin in the editor. 

That seem a good idea?
		
Click to expand...

You get 18 tags, so 4 spare, some do what youâ€™re suggesting, some donâ€™t bother and some try and remember, it all depends how accurate you want to try and make your putting distance stat.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 1, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			I got that last year, isnâ€™t it only available to those already using a game golf classic?

ie. they want you to upgrade!
		
Click to expand...

Not sure because I had the classic and already upgraded to the live 3 months ago lol


----------



## 3565 (Dec 1, 2017)

xreyuk said:



			Iâ€™ve got one of these on the way for Christmas, GG Live was Â£99 for cyber Monday on amazon, which with extra discount from work I got down to Â£81. 

I ideally wanted Arccos or Shotscope but canâ€™t argue with this for Â£81. Iâ€™ll just make the tap part of my pre shot routine! 

I understand that the only way to set pin location on Game Golf is to manually move the pin in the app or edit after the round. What I was thinking of doing was an extra tag of the putter where the hole is and deleting after the round (rather than faff with the phone on the green), then moving the pin in the editor. 

That seem a good idea?
		
Click to expand...

Thats what I do, I want accurate data, the only thing that let's gg down is the putting side of it in how accurate it isn't. I take an extra card out with me and I pace out the length of putt I have and record it then edit later. If I sink a long putt I will tap the hole position to mark the hole and delete later.


----------



## AMcC (Dec 1, 2017)

3565 said:



			I think some just put it in their pocket and then tap it after the shot
		
Click to expand...

I am sure someone mentioned before sticking the tag in a wine cork, makes it a bit more substantial.


----------



## Bwgan (Dec 1, 2017)

I always tag at the hole once putted out and when editing move the flag over the "last" putt and then delete it.  Doesn't take long to do at all.


----------



## 3565 (Dec 1, 2017)

AMcC said:



			I am sure someone mentioned before sticking the tag in a wine cork, makes it a bit more substantial.
		
Click to expand...

Sound idea, now we need to attach it some how to the belt that can be pulled out, tag then retract back so it won't get in the way. 

Go visit China, manufacture, Dragons Den for Â£100,000 for 5% for Cork Retractor and get Peter Jones on board and millionaires in 6 months...... 

You In or Out? ðŸ˜‚


----------



## xreyuk (Dec 2, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			You get 18 tags, so 4 spare, some do what youâ€™re suggesting, some donâ€™t bother and some try and remember, it all depends how accurate you want to try and make your putting distance stat.
		
Click to expand...




3565 said:



			Thats what I do, I want accurate data, the only thing that let's gg down is the putting side of it in how accurate it isn't. I take an extra card out with me and I pace out the length of putt I have and record it then edit later. If I sink a long putt I will tap the hole position to mark the hole and delete later.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, putting is a big unknown area for me, I know how many putts a round I take, but I would be interested in analysing how many putts I miss in given ranges. 0-10ft, 10ft-20ft etc. I think I'll go with an extra putter tag, move the pin, then delete the putt.

I've also heard of people having a 'recovery' tag so it doesn't mess their yardages up. For instance, when you're knocking a shot out from trees with your 7 iron, use your 'recovery' tag instead.

My other question is how does it deal with shots around the green, and wedge yardages? Does it know you're near the green and not count how far you've hit the wedge, or will my wedge yardages be really short because it includes chipping?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 2, 2017)

xreyuk said:



			Thanks, putting is a big unknown area for me, I know how many putts a round I take, but I would be interested in analysing how many putts I miss in given ranges. 0-10ft, 10ft-20ft etc. I think I'll go with an extra putter tag, move the pin, then delete the putt.

I've also heard of people having a 'recovery' tag so it doesn't mess their yardages up. For instance, when you're knocking a shot out from trees with your 7 iron, use your 'recovery' tag instead.

My other question is how does it deal with shots around the green, and wedge yardages? Does it know you're near the green and not count how far you've hit the wedge, or will my wedge yardages be really short because it includes chipping?
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s on there q&a page, short shots are weeded out by some clever algorythms or something.

I donâ€™t think it can give you putting distances as such, but obviously you can see them yourself round for round


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 11, 2017)

Another shout out to Game Golfâ€™s customer service, for some weird reason when uploading my rounds after playing the odd round has had a date in the future.
Donâ€™t think I have the ability to time travel 
Contacted GG to ask why, and they have sent me a brand new replacement despite mine being over 2 years old.
Screenshot below


----------



## IainP (Dec 28, 2017)

Has anyone had success with just the tags and a phone?
Or is the belt widget really needed to make it usable?


----------



## 3565 (Dec 28, 2017)

The belt device is far more easier then the phone, or it was when I got the Classic. It may of improved but I'm not sure so I can't say.


----------



## xreyuk (Dec 29, 2017)

So Iâ€™m about to go and play my first round with GG Live tomorrow.

Iâ€™ve paired it already and it hooks up fine, currently charging.

My question is, do I actually need to use my phone and app during the round (now that itâ€™s paired)?

The instructional video says to pair it, and click start round before your first round, but then says you donâ€™t need your phone. 

So do I need to pair it, and click start round before every round, or now that Iâ€™ve set it up, can I turn up, play, and upload the round when I get home? Without having to touch my phone at the course?

Wonâ€™t be a problem tomorrow but Iâ€™m thinking more of a low phone battery/competitive round situation.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 29, 2017)

xreyuk said:



			So Iâ€™m about to go and play my first round with GG Live tomorrow.

Iâ€™ve paired it already and it hooks up fine, currently charging.

My question is, do I actually need to use my phone and app during the round (now that itâ€™s paired)?

The instructional video says to pair it, and click start round before your first round, but then says you donâ€™t need your phone. 

So do I need to pair it, and click start round before every round, or now that Iâ€™ve set it up, can I turn up, play, and upload the round when I get home? Without having to touch my phone at the course?

Wonâ€™t be a problem tomorrow but Iâ€™m thinking more of a low phone battery/competitive round situation.
		
Click to expand...

you dont need your phone full stop once you have started the round

you pair and start the round then throw your phone in your bag and forget about it

the device acts like a normal game golf and keeps the shots on the system and if it cant connect to the phone it stores the shots up and uploads them to the phone when they next talk over bluetooth 

I have an iphone which are known for poor batteries and I can start a round with 95% and finish with 80%


----------



## SteveJay (Dec 29, 2017)

3565 said:



			Thats what I do, I want accurate data, the only thing that let's gg down is the putting side of it in how accurate it isn't. I take an extra card out with me and I pace out the length of putt I have and record it then edit later. If I sink a long putt I will tap the hole position to mark the hole and delete later.
		
Click to expand...

I am an advocate of Game Golf, but a word of caution on your desire for accuracy. I read elsewhere that any public GPS system is only accurate to within a few yards at best, so suspect you shouldn't rely too much on putting distances, especially those close to the hole.


----------



## xreyuk (Dec 29, 2017)

pauljames87 said:



			you dont need your phone full stop once you have started the round

you pair and start the round then throw your phone in your bag and forget about it

the device acts like a normal game golf and keeps the shots on the system and if it cant connect to the phone it stores the shots up and uploads them to the phone when they next talk over bluetooth 

I have an iphone which are known for poor batteries and I can start a round with 95% and finish with 80%
		
Click to expand...

Thanks!

So what about if I forget my phone and canâ€™t do the start round thing? Can I just turn it on, tag, and upload later?


----------



## FuzzyDuck (Dec 29, 2017)

xreyuk said:



			Can I just turn it on, tag, and upload later?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, no phone is required to start a round.


----------



## xreyuk (Dec 30, 2017)

FuzzyDuck said:



			Yes, no phone is required to start a round.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks. Do I still use the phone to upload, or do I have to use the software on the computer?


----------



## FuzzyDuck (Dec 30, 2017)

xreyuk said:



			Thanks. Do I still use the phone to upload, or do I have to use the software on the computer?
		
Click to expand...

Either way works. I personally upload via my MacBook when I get home. I almost never use the phone at all unless I want to use the Apple Watch app for distance to green info, but I usually use a different app (FunGolf GPS) as it's easier on the watch battery.


----------



## xreyuk (Dec 30, 2017)

FuzzyDuck said:



			Either way works. I personally upload via my MacBook when I get home. I almost never use the phone at all unless I want to use the Apple Watch app for distance to green info, but I usually use a different app (FunGolf GPS) as it's easier on the watch battery.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers!


----------



## FuzzyDuck (Jan 29, 2018)

I've just bought a Cobra King F7 driver and due to the in-built connect tag I can not attach the Game Golf one. So I was thinking of putting the Game Golf into a wine cork and trying to the bag, Anyone come up with a better solution?


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 29, 2018)

FuzzyDuck said:



			I've just bought a Cobra King F7 driver and due to the in-built connect tag I can not attach the Game Golf one. So I was thinking of putting the Game Golf into a wine cork and trying to the bag, Anyone come up with a better solution?
		
Click to expand...

get it regripped


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 29, 2018)

FuzzyDuck said:



			I've just bought a Cobra King F7 driver and due to the in-built connect tag I can not attach the Game Golf one. So I was thinking of putting the Game Golf into a wine cork and trying to the bag, Anyone come up with a better solution?
		
Click to expand...

My putter canâ€™t take a tag, I keep the putter tag in my back pocket and tag when required, no issues so far.


----------



## Fish (Jan 29, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			My putter canâ€™t take a tag, I keep the putter tag in my back pocket and tag when required, no issues so far.
		
Click to expand...

I saw your gg on your belt on Sunday, did you tag your round.


----------



## SteveJay (Jan 29, 2018)

Damn........second time my belt clip broke, this time getting into the car. Same breakage, at the lugs on the back of the device that hold the bar/spring clip. Whilst GG replaced it hassle free last time I have lost confidence now and am thinking about alternatives (all very pricey) or trying to put the device in some form of pouch for coins or pagers that fits to a belt.

Guess i should remove it as soon as I finish the round but as I have heard of people losing them mid round I rigged up some fishing elastic around it and my belt to stop it falling off, that made it a faff to remove, along the lines of what was suggested in thread on here ages ago.

Shame really as I love the device, but wish it was more robust.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 29, 2018)

SteveJay said:



			Damn........second time my belt clip broke, this time getting into the car. Same breakage, at the lugs on the back of the device that hold the bar/spring clip. Whilst GG replaced it hassle free last time I have lost confidence now and am thinking about alternatives (all very pricey) or trying to put the device in some form of pouch for coins or pagers that fits to a belt.

Guess i should remove it as soon as I finish the round but as I have heard of people losing them mid round I rigged up some fishing elastic around it and my belt to stop it falling off, that made it a faff to remove, along the lines of what was suggested in thread on here ages ago.

Shame really as I love the device, but wish it was more robust.
		
Click to expand...

there is one that does require tagging called Arccos 360.. tags in the end and you dont need to tag (dunno how it works) but then you loose the game golf side of it.. have to use their software.. unless u tagged the round and then manually entered it into game golf via the app afters to keep your stats going


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 29, 2018)

Fish said:



			I saw your gg on your belt on Sunday, did you tag your round.
		
Click to expand...

Yes mate, every shot, even the bad ones :rofl:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 29, 2018)

SteveJay said:



			Damn........second time my belt clip broke, this time getting into the car. Same breakage, at the lugs on the back of the device that hold the bar/spring clip. Whilst GG replaced it hassle free last time I have lost confidence now and am thinking about alternatives (all very pricey) or trying to put the device in some form of pouch for coins or pagers that fits to a belt.

Guess i should remove it as soon as I finish the round but as I have heard of people losing them mid round I rigged up some fishing elastic around it and my belt to stop it falling off, that made it a faff to remove, along the lines of what was suggested in thread on here ages ago.

Shame really as I love the device, but wish it was more robust.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ve got strong string on mine, loop it through a belt loop then clip on, never had it fall off.


----------



## Fish (Jan 29, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Yes mate, every shot, even the bad ones :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ve got to go and find â€˜thatâ€™ drive, the longest one of the day which went the least overall distance, it was mighty impressive ðŸ‘ðŸŒï¸ðŸ˜œ


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 29, 2018)

Fish said:



			Iâ€™ve got to go and find â€˜thatâ€™ drive, the longest one of the day which went the least overall distance, it was mighty impressive ðŸ‘ðŸŒï¸ðŸ˜œ
		
Click to expand...

Which hole? 14th? The one you drove oob over the dog walkers head?


----------



## Fish (Jan 29, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Which hole? 14th? The one you drove oob over the dog walkers head? 

Click to expand...

Yeah, as long as the dog was ok I was ok with it, I found it as well &#128526;


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 29, 2018)

Fish said:



			Yeah, as long as the dog was ok I was ok with it, I found it as well ðŸ˜Ž
		
Click to expand...

You came back with 2 didnâ€™t you :rofl:


----------



## SteveJay (Jan 30, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			there is one that does require tagging called Arccos 360.. tags in the end and you dont need to tag (dunno how it works) but then you loose the game golf side of it.. have to use their software.. unless u tagged the round and then manually entered it into game golf via the app afters to keep your stats going
		
Click to expand...

Yea, looked into that but think it retails at Â£250, so a high price to pay for not tagging (when tagging is now part of my pre shot routine) and having to start over with data and software.

_"Iâ€™ve got strong string on mine, loop it through a belt loop then clip on, never had it fall off."_

Yes, thats exactly what I do albeit with elastic rather than string, but as the clip has now detached it won't be enough to retain it on a belt.


----------



## VVega (Jan 30, 2018)

SteveJay said:



			Whilst GG replaced it hassle free last time I have lost confidence now and am thinking about alternatives (all very pricey) or trying to put the device in some form of pouch for coins or pagers that fits to a belt.
		
Click to expand...

Or.. just put it in your pocket  Tagging works fine through clothes and the device is small enough not to be a nuisance. 

The original design with the belt clip was for the North American market where wearing their mobile phones  in a holster on the belt was very common.  Plus they wanted everyone to notice how you do it and see the device.


----------



## VVega (Jan 30, 2018)

In other news: anyone seen the announcement about Gamegolf Pro? - no more tagging! (sorry if it's been discussed)


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 30, 2018)

VVega said:



			In other news: anyone seen the announcement about Gamegolf Pro? - no more tagging! (sorry if it's been discussed)
		
Click to expand...

That makes sense as live been discounted a lot recently


----------



## SteveJay (Jan 30, 2018)

VVega said:



			Or.. just put it in your pocket  Tagging works fine through clothes and the device is small enough not to be a nuisance.
		
Click to expand...

Far too bulky for my pocket.....maybe just about OK in a jacket but couldn't cope with it in trouser pockets in summer.

Just seen the comments re a pro version, so might improvise until I have had a look at that option!


----------



## SteveJay (Jan 30, 2018)

For those interested in the Pro version and move away from tagging, this thread on the Sand Trap gives some helpful insight. Hope its not a problem to post a link for another forum here!

https://thesandtrap.com/forums/topic/96385-game-golf-pro/?tab=comments#comment-1357604&searchlight=1

Launch in April, likely cost $250, so in line with Across, but maybe offering existing users a discount upgrading.

Looks good to me, if only to avoid their rubbish belt clip system. However, some negatives, including the need for batteries in the tags, albeit with a claimed 2 year life. Some clever tech it seems....they go into sleep mode when the club is upside down in your bag!


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 30, 2018)

Very impressed with their customer service or just Service in general

Emailed them today after weeks of thinking about it but never remembering .. basically my par 3 course is mapped (so useful) but two of the holes are wrong . Just the wrong way round so goes weird tagging

Replied within an hour and the change is made  

Canâ€™t wait to get back out there


----------



## FuzzyDuck (Feb 8, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			get it regripped
		
Click to expand...

Yep this is what I did eventually. The Arccos Connect tag/app just didn't work for me, it was constantly not detecting subsequent shots, which lead to to the app thinking I'd driven the ball 300+ yards...I wish.


----------



## SteveJay (Feb 21, 2018)

Yet another comment about outstanding customer service. As mentioned earlier in the thread, I broke my Original Classic belt clip (again). E-mailed them and got a reply within an hour or so saying they will ship a replacement, but one for the Live version as that was more sturdy.

Within 4 days it arrived. The Live version clip is far sturdier and looks like it won't fall off easily or break (fingers crossed). Was a bit fiddly to fit as the screws are partly concealed by the clip, but managed without too much hassle.

Brilliant service again. Still contemplating upgrading to Live, but hoping they do another discount once the pro version is launched! Still on at Â£109 via Groupon but hoping for a bit more off (I know...greedy!).


----------



## FuzzyDuck (Apr 3, 2018)

I'd had a number of tags break and so started to use the spare tags (replacing 3W, 4I and 7I), however I tend to swap and change clubs quite often and was finding I had to keep moving the tags around and the associated reconfiguration. Contacted GG CS and they immediately shipped me replacements for the broken tags. Top notch service.


----------



## casuk (Apr 4, 2018)

Iv never had an issue with the Clip breaking its also not in the way at all I clip it on the front of my belt above my right pocket and is fine I could see how the tags could break as they can take a beating being on the top of the grip, I'm looking forward to the new system and think I might go for it if it reviews well, my gg name is kris nolan/casuk if you want to add me


----------



## FuzzyDuck (Dec 23, 2018)

Pre-order for the new Pro version is now available with a discount for early adopters. it ships early January. A complimentary 1 year subscription to Smart Caddie is also included.

http://www.gamegolf.com/home/en-us/


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 23, 2018)

FuzzyDuck said:



			Pre-order for the new Pro version is now available with a discount for early adopters. it ships early January.

http://www.gamegolf.com/home/en-us/

Click to expand...

Iâ€™ve had a few emails about it

I just canâ€™t see myself buying it

I upgraded to live for like Â£100 in June 2017. sold my game golf original (which I bought second hand for Â£80) to my mate with the new tags from the live for Â£50 

The live is brilliant and Iâ€™m so used to it (got my original in June 2016) that I canâ€™t imagine paying Â£200 plus just for the ability to not tag. Itâ€™s second nature now

However for brand new users or people who didnâ€™t like tagging itâ€™s a great step forward


----------



## Mark1751 (Dec 23, 2018)

Ordered mine - sold my live version to a friend (who is happy to wait until I receive the pro).

Do I need it - no but I can afford to upgrade so why not! 

My friend has been testing it and has been impressed.


----------



## 6535 (Dec 23, 2018)

SteveJay said:



			Yet another comment about outstanding customer service. As mentioned earlier in the thread, I broke my Original Classic belt clip (again). E-mailed them and got a reply within an hour or so saying they will ship a replacement, but one for the Live version as that was more sturdy.

Within 4 days it arrived. The Live version clip is far sturdier and looks like it won't fall off easily or break (fingers crossed). Was a bit fiddly to fit as the screws are partly concealed by the clip, but managed without too much hassle.

Brilliant service again. Still contemplating upgrading to Live, but hoping they do another discount once the pro version is launched! Still on at Â£109 via Groupon but hoping for a bit more off (I know...greedy!).
		
Click to expand...

I had exactly the same service from them with my classic clip. The new clip is far more sturdy.


----------



## FuzzyDuck (Jan 28, 2019)

After several delays I received my Pro unit and I can't say I'm too impressed at the moment and I haven't even tried it on the course yet.

Charging of the medallion seems a bit flakey, the charge level seemed to top out at 85% and if anything was dropping even though it was still plugged in. I put it to one side for day or so and when I turned it on it was now fully charged. Strange.

Today I went through the process of pairing each tag to a club, that went OK for the first 13 clubs but when I tried the last one it just would not see the tag, probably a dead tag, I have messaged Game Golf support about this.

The application on my iPhone has a new setting called Tag Management where you can see which clubs have a paired tag and what the battery level of the tag is. Some are, as expected, at 100% but a few came out of the box at 70/80% which seems strange. One was even reporting 44% at one point but later said 70%. So I'm not sure battery level reporting is to be trusted.

When you click on a tag it shows more detailed info such as hardware ID and firmware level. There is also a manual firmware update button, when I clicked on this it said the firmware for the tag was old and needed an update, so I started an update. The first thing it tells you is to power off the medallion, which I did. You then touch the supplied divot device magnet to the top of tag to start the update, and it started. The box then displayed has a confusing "Please do not switch off your GAME GOLF device" message, even though the previous step made you turn it off. Anyway each tag update take 5 minutes or so, so a pain to do all 14. In theory the update should happen automatically when you are playing so maybe manually updating is unnecessary unless there was a serious bug that stopped it from working normally. The next issue is that after updating a few tags I went back to tag I had previously updated and the version seemed to reverted to the old one. So like the battery reporting I'm not sure the version reporting is working reliably.

I tried to manually update the tag for my driver and it went through the startup process but has stuck at 0%. There is no cancel button and I have no idea if it safe to restart the application at this point so I'm now effectively stuck. I've messaged GG support but they are not the fastest at replying.

So my feeling at this point is that the Pro device isn't ready for prime time.

Edit: I restarted the app and was able to update the tag as normal. However still seeing previously updated tags reverting to the old versions.


----------



## VVega (Jan 28, 2019)

FuzzyDuck said:



			After several delays I received my Pro unit and I can't say I'm too impressed at the moment and I haven't even tried it on the course yet.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for a detailed report! Wonâ€™t be going for the Pro then...

To be honest, while most comments here are positive, Iâ€™ve never been impressed with GG quality/support. Stopped using mine last year as the battery didnâ€™t hold charge any more. Still have 2 sets of tags lieing useless...

Maybe itâ€™s time to look at Arcos again... though my experience with their first version wasnâ€™t great either


----------



## glynntaylor (Jan 28, 2019)

You might want to check the comments on other forums as well.... I actually havenâ€™t seen one good report about it. Lots of people reporting problems to GG but theyâ€™ve not been responding either. 

I ordered the latest Arccos and have pre ordered the link to go with it. Used Arccos at the weekend with no issues at all. There new Facebook page is excellent with them and users all Sharing ideas tips and help. Superb company. Arccos even setup two versions of my home course as itâ€™s reversed during the winter rounds. Awesome service.


----------



## VVega (Jan 29, 2019)

glynntaylor said:



			You might want to check the comments on other forums as well.... I actually havenâ€™t seen one good report about it. Lots of people reporting problems to GG but theyâ€™ve not been responding either.

I ordered the latest Arccos and have pre ordered the link to go with it. Used Arccos at the weekend with no issues at all. There new Facebook page is excellent with them and users all Sharing ideas tips and help. Superb company. Arccos even setup two versions of my home course as itâ€™s reversed during the winter rounds. Awesome service.
		
Click to expand...

Praise when it's due, however, my experience with the first version wasn't great. The key difference between tagging with GG and auto-tagging with Arccos was for me that you forget to tag with GC - OK, my fault, but with Arccos - the club didn't register - it's the product, the technology and it is more frustrating 

Also didn't like that you have to start the app on the phone, download the course, then play... whereas with GC - turn the device on and play... Arccos' dashboard is also worse (imo) than GG with only one better feature which is hole's history (overlaying how you played this hole in multiple rounds).

Nothing's perfect


----------



## travishardman (Dec 27, 2022)

I am using the Pinpoint Golf app during my playing sessions.


----------

